# ==>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for November 2015 round.<==



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

This thread is exclusively for people waiting for November 2015 invitation rounds.

First question to ask...

What will be the dates of Nov 2015 invite rounds?

06 Nov 2015
20 Nov 2015

or

13 Nov 2015
27 Nov 2015


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

As per the last years invitation rounds, There were 1250, 1400 invites sent on each round... end of the year only 500 invites sent.

Will there be more than 1000 invites in Nov rounds??


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

slow down champ; they haven't finished the October invites yet!


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

spark92 said:


> slow down champ; they haven't finished the October invites yet!


Ha ha mate! yes.. its early though but i don't have any visibility for 60 pointers moving across more than 10 days...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

dhijaj said:


> Ha ha mate! yes.. its early though but i don't have any visibility for 60 pointers moving across more than 10 days...


I'm guessing it will be more than 10 days for software engineers.

Last month they invited 2300 people. Around 1000 of them were 60 pointers.

They are now inviting 2000 people this month, so potentially 700 of them could be 60 points.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

spark92 said:


> I'm guessing it will be more than 10 days for software engineers.
> 
> Last month they invited 2300 people. Around 1000 of them were 60 pointers.
> 
> They are now inviting 2000 people this month, so potentially 700 of them could be 60 points.


Out of 2300 invites in sep 2015, 540 only for 2613 group, in that they cleared 35 days of 65+ pointers (approximately 260 invites) and 37 days of 60 pointers (approximately 286 invites) 


this month oct 9 only 123 invites sent and on oct 23 223 will be sent. 

So this is not the same as last month. moreover 65 pointers application will increasing till oct 22 night 11:59


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

dhijaj said:


> Out of 2300 invites in sep 2015, 540 only for 2613 group, in that they cleared 35 days of 65+ pointers (approximately 260 invites) and 37 days of 60 pointers (approximately 286 invites)
> 
> 
> this month oct 9 only 123 invites sent and on oct 23 223 will be sent.
> ...


I highly doubt there will be 223 65+ pointers collected only in 15 days.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

15days+ backlog of 10 days?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> 15days+ backlog of 10 days?


15 days + backlog about 10 days I guess.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes mate.. backlog from sep 26 or so,..... 

DIBP is known to throw surprises... so lets wait another 40 hours and see....


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

now its confirmed am officially waiting for nov month invites......


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> Out of 2300 invites in sep 2015, 540 only for 2613 group, in that they cleared 35 days of 65+ pointers (approximately 260 invites) and 37 days of 60 pointers (approximately 286 invites)
> 
> 
> this month oct 9 only 123 invites sent and on oct 23 223 will be sent.
> ...


Hi Dheeraj,

would you mind telling from where have you collected this data, I am looking for data related to accountant category!!


Do you have any Idea when the website is updated?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

ankit_smart said:


> Hi Dheeraj,
> 
> would you mind telling from where have you collected this data, I am looking for data related to accountant category!!
> 
> ...


calculated based on assumptions mate... using previous round results and total quota....


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> calculated based on assumptions mate... using previous round results and total quota....


You are one hell of a software engineer cum accountant


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Alright think now they are inviting less software engineers so that 60 pointers won't get an invite. Shame on you dibp!!!


----------



## jessyi (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello all,

I submitted EOI on 17th of August under Registered Nurse Occupation with 60 points and NO invitation yet. It wasn't through agency. and I didn't change anything since the submission date. I checked Skillselect and my status is SUBMITTED still. I thought I could get invitation this round but no. Anyone, any idea why no invitation for me? I am so worried... someone said that I should've got invitation by now.

please if you know anything please please tell me... 
I am so lost.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

So the updated list is like this.

Invited
-------
261313 65 28/09/2015 srikanth.peddi
261313 65 30/09/2015 Achu
261313 65 01/10/2015 happie2012
261313 65 01/10/2015 paritoshkgupta
261313 65 01/10/2015 amitsingh10
261313 65 08/10/2015 jannayaksingh
261313 65 08/10/2015 mahajanakhil1985

Waiting for Invite
------------------
261313 60 13/05/2015 ab2812
261313 60 15/05/2015 Ff123
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


Few questions now...

Any 65 pointers in forum with DOE between October 09 and Oct 22?
Any 60 Pointers in forum with DOE between May 10 and May 13?


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

I am so much worried with the current trend, the way it is going is very disappointing. What do you guys think about the 60 pointers in next rounds?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

rdak said:


> I am so much worried with the current trend, the way it is going is very disappointing. What do you guys think about the 60 pointers in next rounds?


Yeah It is going to be slow for 60 pointers.. Next round would move by 5-6 days and there after 10 - 12 days


----------



## Jagadesh (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi, Could anyone help with my below query. Thanks.
I have over all 65 points 
30 points – Age 32
10 points - PTE 65+ (S-90,R-70,L-68,W-65 O-70)
15 points – 5.5 years as Software Engineer (ACS positive)
Just FYI. Currently im living at NSW – Sydney for around 11 months (since Dec 2014)
I just want to know which of the below option is the best one, as I want to go with the high hand option.
Option 1 – Apply 189 visa with 65 points
Option 2 – Apply 190 visa with 70 points, say for NSW - Sydney for Software Engineer category


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

189 non pro rata waiting list
(Highlighted in red got invited)


28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer invited hasibravo
263111 60 31/07/2015	hop11	
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer invited Vinvid
263111 60 07/08/2015	Indergreat 
263111 60 10/08/2015	Furqan
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer invited nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer invited sifat.civil

263111 60 17/08/2015 MQ_haibin Waiting
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
263111 60 26/08/2015	sanjay776 Waiting 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited thili.civil
263111 60 01/09/2015 jibzz	Waiting
263111 60 04/09/2015 Gloria121	Waiting 
263111 60 06/09/2015 v.vasanth19 Waiting
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Not invited Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631 60 Computer Network Professional Not invited sherif
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Not invited Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631 Computer Network Professional Not invited antogx
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
263111 60 30/09/2015 avi87	Waiting 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer
263111 60 08/10/2015 cozmopravesh Waiting 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Not Invited gnt

Update list for using it in next round


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

jessyi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 17th of August under Registered Nurse Occupation with 60 points and NO invitation yet. It wasn't through agency. and I didn't change anything since the submission date. I checked Skillselect and my status is SUBMITTED still. I thought I could get invitation this round but no. Anyone, any idea why no invitation for me? I am so worried... someone said that I should've got invitation by now.
> 
> ...


Hi for 60 pointer non pro rata applicants(includes your occupation) cutoff seems to 15/8/2015 (collected from responses on this forum)

So you are pretty close and you should have high hopes for the next invite round:fingerscrossed:
There is a waiting list in this thread look it up
Add your details to enable tracking


----------



## MQ_haibin (Aug 17, 2015)

2631 network eoi logged 17/08/2015, pray for Nov. round


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Subscribed...


----------



## ajumax (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats to all who got invitation.

Please add me to the list

11-Sep-2015 60pts 233513 Automation & Control Engineer -Awaiting Invitation


----------



## peik85 (Oct 22, 2015)

Subscribe here as well, although not expecting invite next month

Accountant 2211


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Just Subscribing


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Subscribing ... God knows ! how many more I have to subscribe


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Subscribing ... God knows ! how many more I have to subscribe


Hopefully this is going be the last one and thereafter you can subscribe to Visa Logde gang.


----------



## Kiree (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm a new member. I lodged my EOI with 60 pts last Sept. 9. No invite yet received but hoping to receive by November.


----------



## purple5 (May 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Anyone here waiting for 489 FS for Business Analyst? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kiree (Oct 23, 2015)

Please add me.
233511 - Industrial Engineer
EOI - Sept 9, 2015 (60 pts)


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know the likelihood of NSW invite? 65 +5 SS - secondary school teacher?

I'm new and I'm trying to wrap my head around all this.

Thanks

Leah


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

261313 Queue
-------------

261313 60 13/05/2015 ab2812
261313 60 15/05/2015 Ff123
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 21/05/2015 Lakhshmi
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261311 60 04/06/2015 Karthik8036
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261313 60 26/06/2015 saifjunaid
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma


----------



## peter dinh (Oct 24, 2015)

Can you guys add me as well? EOI 17/9/2015, Accounting 60 points


----------



## peter dinh (Oct 24, 2015)

Can you guys add me as well. I sent EOI of accounting on 19/09/2015, 60 points


----------



## JaveSh1985 (Oct 23, 2015)

Any idea what is the current backlog cleared for 60 pointers???
__________________
189| 261313 | 60 pt| 11/AUG/2015 - EOI- 189 60 points


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Guessing not many 60 pointers got invite.. Previous backlog was 09 may. Might have moved to 11 or 12 may 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

Could you please add me to the queue?

261312 11/09/2015 Submitted. 60points

Thanks


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

powerful_j said:


> Could you please add me to the queue?
> 
> 261312 11/09/2015 Submitted. 60points
> 
> Thanks


I created a topic specifically tailored for this purpose and added you to the list.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

hmmm, waiting for November round

waited for September, October and now November huh....

I terribly want this to stop in november


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

joining this thread. any queue list for all occupations?


----------



## justdoitt (Sep 25, 2015)

*Please add me to the 60s list as well*



dhijaj said:


> 261313 Queue
> -------------
> 
> 261313 60 13/05/2015 ab2812
> ...


261313 60 02/10/2015 justdoitt


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

justdoitt said:


> 261313 60 02/10/2015 justdoitt



@Justdoitt : Please add your entry according to your ranking likewise after 1 October,2015 EOI submission.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Wondering how many of us must be hitting the skill select page everyday to check if the results from the latest round were published.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for November 2015 round.&lt;==*

Hopfully i want this to be my last expecting eagerly thread..... Bored of waiting for 6 months n 2 years preparing eligibility (60 points)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Unless DIBP will change the quota I don't think 60 pointer software engineers will get any invites. It seems like DIBP found that 15 days is enough to fill their quota for 65+ point applicants as they lowered the total invite from 2300 per month to 2000.

I was initially expecting to get an invite in November but now I'm not too sure about that thank you very much DIBP!


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

any mechanical engineer here?


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Unless DIBP will change the quota I don't think 60 pointer software engineers will get any invites. It seems like DIBP found that 15 days is enough to fill their quota for 65+ point applicants as they lowered the total invite from 2300 per month to 2000.
> 
> I was initially expecting to get an invite in November but now I'm not too sure about that thank you very much DIBP!


Change in 15 days has been a terrible hit for 60 pointers. I thought at least May and June folks get it in October quota earlier. We are yet to see November, would be different than October or is it gonna same. 

Better look for alternatives; if band is 7, try for Vic SS. If rejected then improve to band 8. Pour in money for English, after all it is an immigration affair. I hope this pay will be paid off.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for November 2015 round.&lt;==*

My only option is to try for band 8 or pte 79+ whicj is impossible for me. Or wait to clear back log.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

I added my self.. hope its fine.



dhijaj said:


> 261313 Queue
> -------------
> 
> 261313 60 13/05/2015 ab2812
> ...


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey Dude,
Its about 20 days backlog.. I think u will get invite soon..


dhijaj said:


> My only option is to try for band 8 or pte 79+ whicj is impossible for me. Or wait to clear back log.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> My only option is to try for band 8 or pte 79+ whicj is impossible for me. Or wait to clear back log.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried Vic SS? If yes, please let me know what happened. I am interested to know why rejections are happening.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Subscribing.... 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## hweeyatt (Sep 13, 2015)

srisydney said:


> 189 non pro rata waiting list
> (Highlighted in red got invited)
> 
> 
> ...


Hi guy, I am a little confuse with the term of non-pro rata
For example electrical engineer isn't that professional ? can anyone please clarify this for me ?:confused2:
by the way, I've applied through Agent for 189 , electrical engineer 60 point at 2/10/15...still waiting for invitation.


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

hello added my name to this list;


189 non pro rata waiting list (Highlighted in red got invited)


28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer invited hasibravo
263111 60 31/07/2015 hop11 
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer invited Vinvid
263111 60 07/08/2015 Indergreat 
263111 60 10/08/2015 Furqan
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer invited nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer invited sifat.civil


17/08/2015 263111 60 MQ_haibin Waiting
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 Waiting 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited thili.civil
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz Waiting
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 Waiting 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19 Waiting
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Not invited Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631 60 Computer Network Professional Not invited sherif
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Not invited Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631 Computer Network Professional Not invited antogx
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 avi87 Waiting 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh Waiting 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Not Invited gnt
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer waiting kcq32w


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

hweeyatt said:


> Hi guy, I am a little confuse with the term of non-pro rata
> For example electrical engineer isn't that professional ? can anyone please clarify this for me ?:confused2:
> by the way, I've applied through Agent for 189 , electrical engineer 60 point at 2/10/15...still waiting for invitation.


these are the pro rata occupations:
ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Accountants.

u can read more about this at https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect 
under occupation ceilings tab


----------



## Robi.bd (Oct 24, 2015)

261313 60 02/07/2015 Robi

Please add me in queue.


----------



## Civil-Engineer (Oct 9, 2015)

189 non pro rata waiting list (Highlighted in red got invited)

28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer hasibravo
31/07/15 263111 60 hop11 
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Vinvid
07/08/15 263111 60 Indergreat 
10/08/15 263111 60 Furqan
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer sifat.civil

17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631XX 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631XX XX Computer Network Professional antogx
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 avi87 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi, I request any of you to include me to the list. The details are :261312 60 10/05/2015.
Please do suggest if I should wait for November invitation round and the apply for Victoria or apply right away. My band is 7.0


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

kamleein said:


> Hi, I request any of you to include me to the list. The details are :261312 60 10/05/2015.
> Please do suggest if I should wait for November invitation round and the apply for Victoria or apply right away. My band is 7.0


Apply to Victoria.

Honestly if you have 3+ years I wouldn't miss Vic.


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

spark92 said:


> kamleein said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I request any of you to include me to the list. The details are :261312 60 10/05/2015.
> ...


Thanks mate. Yes, I do have 3+ yrs. First thing on Monday, I will talk to my agent do as suggested ASAP.


----------



## ssaleh (Oct 23, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> any mechanical engineer here?


Hello iam here ... Mechanical Engineer 233512..60points ..Visa 189.. Eoi submitted on 15/10 /2015 ..


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

indy2aus said:


> Change in 15 days has been a terrible hit for 60 pointers. I thought at least May and June folks get it in October quota earlier. We are yet to see November, would be different than October or is it gonna same.
> 
> Better look for alternatives; if band is 7, try for Vic SS. If rejected then improve to band 8. Pour in money for English, after all it is an immigration affair. I hope this pay will be paid off.


Notice it's not 15 days! It's 2 times per month! So from November there are 8 more months which means 16 more invitation rounds each will issue 1000 invites which will be less than 2300x8.

I'm guessing they will just increase it to 1500 after some point which is what they did last year.

It's just really frustrating. I'm OK with the state nominations but it's really limited for people like me (who has less than 3 years of experience).


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

good luck guyssss


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

indy2aus said:


> Have you tried Vic SS? If yes, please let me know what happened. I am interested to know why rejections are happening.



Vic rejected me.. Took them 4 weeks to reject in august....

Applied for nsw tooo... Either should crack 189 or nsw should rescue me....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

kamleein said:


> Hi, I request any of you to include me to the list. The details are :261312 60 10/05/2015.
> Please do suggest if I should wait for November invitation round and the apply for Victoria or apply right away. My band is 7.0


Hay, Is your date of EOI is 5th of October or 10 of May 2015?

If yours is 10 of May 2015, it confirms there was no 60 pointers invited on 23 october round.....


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Updated Queue
-------------

261212 60 10/05/2015 kamleein
261313 60 13/05/2015 ab2812
261313 60 15/05/2015 Ff123
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 21/05/2015 Lakhshmi
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261311 60 04/06/2015 Karthik8036
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261313 60 26/06/2015 saifjunaid
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261313 60 02/07/2015 Robi
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261313 60 11/08/2015 JaveSh1985
261313 60 11/08/2015 samuel John
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 11/09/2015 powerful_j
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma
261313 60 02/10/2015 justdoitt


----------



## meleng (Oct 8, 2015)

261313 60 14/05/2015 meleng 
Please add me to the queue.. Thanks.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

@meleng You are one of the fore runners.... 

Hopefully you get invited in next round..


261212 60 10/05/2015 kamleein
261313 60 13/05/2015 ab2812
261313 60 14/05/2015 meleng 
261313 60 15/05/2015 Ff123
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 21/05/2015 Lakhshmi
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261311 60 04/06/2015 Karthik8036
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261313 60 26/06/2015 saifjunaid
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261313 60 02/07/2015 Robi
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261313 60 11/08/2015 JaveSh1985
261313 60 11/08/2015 samuel John
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 11/09/2015 powerful_j
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma
261313 60 02/10/2015 justdoitt


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> @meleng You are one of the fore runners....
> 
> Hopefully you get invited in next round..
> 
> ...


 List has potential evidence that no invite for 60 pointers. now people are coming out slowly. Seems there are so many silent members , watching the show.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## deep07 (Oct 10, 2015)

*info*

Hello guys,
Any info on the cut-off date for 60 pointers in the latest invitation round(23rd oct).
replies are appreciated in advance.
Thank you.
EOI: 11/07/15 (60points)
261313 category.


----------



## iamgillu (Feb 8, 2015)

deep07 said:


> Hello guys,
> Any info on the cut-off date for 60 pointers in the latest invitation round(23rd oct).
> replies are appreciated in advance.
> Thank you.
> ...


Hi deep07, based on the replies from the other thread for October EOIs, the cut off date doesn't seem to have moved even one day for 60 points, 2613xx category.


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

Dear friends,
My details are :261212 60 11/05/2015. There was a typo in the date, I had edited my post but the change has not been reflected... Sorry for misleading guys. Please update the list. Sorry again friends.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Ramsp said:


> List has potential evidence that no invite for 60 pointers. now people are coming out slowly. Seems there are so many silent members , watching the show.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Well said  ... I would urge people to participate in the show instead of watching as an outsider. After all it's free and will help each other.


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

*EOI for 60 points 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer)*

hi guys

did any get EOI recently for 60 points ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer).. i have lodged EOI on 20/08/2015.. still waiting to get invite.. did any get it who applied before that date..


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Till last round this was havin 65 pointers topping the list, now lot 60s coming at the top.... Good signs..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> Till last round this was havin 65 pointers topping the list, now lot 60s coming at the top.... Good signs..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed a good sign, however looks like lot many candidates these days do not belong to this forum.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

2613** Queue
------------

261212 60 11/05/2015 kamleein
261313 60 13/05/2015 ab2812
261313 60 15/05/2015 Ff123
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 21/05/2015 Lakhshmi
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261311 60 04/06/2015 Karthik8036
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261313 60 26/06/2015 saifjunaid
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261313 60 02/07/2015 Robi
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 11/07/2015 deep07
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261313 60 11/08/2015 JaveSh1985
261313 60 11/08/2015 samuel John
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261312 60 11/09/2015 powerful_j
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma
261313 60 02/10/2015 justdoitt


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Looking at all these threads, 2613 is very competitive and extremely difficult to procure 189 with 60 points. I went thru exact state website and able get some information on this.

First and foremost, try to increase your points by attempting all three types of exam. IELTS, PTE, TOEFL. Some are comfortable with each type. So we don't know which suits for you. It depends on your strength and weakness.

If you already have band 7, them immediately apply for Victoria.Guaranteed that you would get response very soon.

If you have overall band 7.5, need not be each band 7, then try for South Australia. Here are Aldo you get faster response. 

If you are already in Australia, explore other states and they may give permanent residency immediately.Explore other states.

There are many ways to get PR than waiting for 189 and NSW courtesy. Please explore. Also there are talks next year 2613 quota may not be there. So don't sit idle and wait for invitation. 

Please let me know if you have any questions. Happy to help anyone.


----------



## peik85 (Oct 22, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Looking at all these threads, 2613 is very competitive and extremely difficult to procure 189 with 60 points. I went thru exact state website and able get some information on this.
> 
> First and foremost, try to increase your points by attempting all three types of exam. IELTS, PTE, TOEFL. Some are comfortable with each type. So we don't know which suits for you. It depends on your strength and weakness.
> 
> ...


I agree that people should try to increase their points but 2613 with 60 points still have hope unlike Accountants now


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Waiting for next invitation rounds,

Engineering Technologist, Visa:- 189, Points:- 60, EOI date:- 24.09.2015

I need a clarification, right now I have not claimed points for English but planning to appear for PTE. If I get 10 points for English and meanwhile we get invitation with 60 points, is it possible not to claim the points for work experience and claim points for English while applying for visa?


----------



## pdomala (Oct 23, 2015)

Please add me to the list

261313 60 Points EOI Submitted 06/06/2015


----------



## Positive01 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Signing up !*



dhijaj said:


> 2613** Queue
> ------------
> 
> 261212 60 11/05/2015 kamleein
> ...



Add me in the queue:

261313 60 29/05/2015 Positive01
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Good Luck


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

George2014 said:


> Waiting for next invitation rounds,
> 
> Engineering Technologist, Visa:- 189, Points:- 60, EOI date:- 24.09.2015
> 
> I need a clarification, right now I have not claimed points for English but planning to appear for PTE. If I get 10 points for English and meanwhile we get invitation with 60 points, is it possible not to claim the points for work experience and claim points for English while applying for visa?


Your invitation will be based on EOI points that you claimed ; after you get English points you will have to update your EOI .


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

Latest list

2613** Queue 
-----------------------
261312 60 11/05/2015 kamleein 
261313 60 13/05/2015 ab2812 
261313 60 15/05/2015 Ff123 
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin 
261313 60 21/05/2015 Lakhshmi 
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal 
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris 
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain 
261313 60 29/05/2015 Positive01 
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia 
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj 
261311 60 04/06/2015 Karthik8036 261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015 2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454 
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam 261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32 
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair 
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman 
261313 60 26/06/2015 saifjunaid 
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp 
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa 
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek 
261313 60 02/07/2015 Robi 
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer 
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli 261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011 261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli 261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin 
261313 60 11/07/2015 deep07 
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92 
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123 
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl 
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak 
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76 261313 60 11/08/2015 JaveSh1985 261313 60 11/08/2015 samuel John 261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11 
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats 
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736 261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh 
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus 
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant 261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish 261312 60 11/09/2015 powerful_j 
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu 
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily 
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime 
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma 
261313 60 02/10/2015 justdoitt


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

kamleein said:


> Latest list
> 
> 2613** Queue
> -----------------------
> ...


Please add your English score also as it is very important criteria for suggestions. 

As I see, there are only around 60 people with 60 pointers. What is the total quota for this year 189. It seems this number is not that high given that quota we have for this year. Are we unnecessarily worrying about this?


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Is it possible to be invited both under 189 and 190? If yes, in that case can we opt out preference?


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

I also don't get why people with 60 points are getting unnecessarily panicked like this? The backlog is caused by DIBP's switch from 1 round per month to 2 rounds per month, score will come down to 60.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

osteo80 said:


> I also don't get why people with 60 points are getting unnecessarily panicked like this? The backlog is caused by DIBP's switch from 1 round per month to 2 rounds per month, score will come down to 60.


Exactly. I don't understand. They will get the invitation soon and those people applying after December will get the ITA within 2 months, the backlog is caused due to those who applied before this FY.


----------



## swoond (Sep 9, 2015)

looks like we all need offical report to prove everything.


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi guys..

For ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer) people who got 60 points applied after 15/08/2015 will get invitation in November 1st round which is most propably 1st friday.. all the best guys..


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

osteo80 said:


> I also don't get why people with 60 points are getting unnecessarily panicked like this? The backlog is caused by DIBP's switch from 1 round per month to 2 rounds per month, score will come down to 60.


I totally agree with you


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

osteo80 said:


> I also don't get why people with 60 points are getting unnecessarily panicked like this? The backlog is caused by DIBP's switch from 1 round per month to 2 rounds per month, score will come down to 60.


Because of the last round.

First October round was expected to be like this. Second October round seemed like 15 days was enough to just get almost 800-900 applicants. Based on that fact, first November round won't be any better than Second October round, and who knows how many applications will come after that then.

The Chinese new year might fasten the applications. I wonder if there is any similar long holiday in India?


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Because of the last round.
> 
> First October round was expected to be like this. Second October round seemed like 15 days was enough to just get almost 800-900 applicants. Based on that fact, first November round won't be any better than Second October round, and who knows how many applications will come after that then.
> 
> The Chinese new year might fasten the applications. I wonder if there is any similar long holiday in India?


Most probably next round will be on Nov-13 which will again create a gap of 20 days. And in my point of view the the 60+ pointers are coming in huge number which are creating hurdle. Hope for some better announcement from DIBP like to increase the number of invitations.


----------



## radhki (Oct 8, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Looking at all these threads, 2613 is very competitive and extremely difficult to procure 189 with 60 points. I went thru exact state website and able get some information on this.
> 
> First and foremost, try to increase your points by attempting all three types of exam. IELTS, PTE, TOEFL. Some are comfortable with each type. So we don't know which suits for you. It depends on your strength and weakness.
> 
> ...


Hi There,

Hope you are doing gud. I have submitted by EOI for NSW SS with 55 points and IELTS 6 score. Is there any possibility that I will get invitation? I have submitted in the month of July 2015, so far I didn't see any change in the application status.

Please advise if you have any thoughts on this.

Thanks,
Radhakrishna


----------



## ssaleh (Oct 23, 2015)

When will be the November Rounds ....
is there any chance to get the invitation for 233512 Mechanical engineer 60 points , EOI 15/10/2015?


----------



## riyansydney (Jul 7, 2015)

Some one help me with this question. In EOI tracker what does the status WAITING and IN PROGRESS MEAN.


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

Keeping my fingers crossed for November invitation rounds


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Oct 9 results published in Skillselect.

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 9 October 2015 invitation round

2613 Software and Applications Programmers	​65	26 September 2015 3.06 pm

Occupational ceiling for Software engineers is 1658/5364

i.e 217 invites been sent...


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Hope every 65 pointers are cleared in the next round so that 60 pointers can get in the way.


----------



## archie_classtek (Oct 26, 2015)

Dear members,

I submitted my EOI for subclass 189 with 60 points & subclass 190 with 65 points for NSW on 27th June 2015 as a Systems Analyst. 
My skills assessment expires in february and my current 485 (temporary visa) expires on 5th nov 2015. 
Do I still have chances for invitation until february?
Do I have any chance to apply for Victoria or South Australia state nomination as I have 7 bands in each and overall 8?
Can anyone help me with my questions please?


Appreciate your help with some suggestions

PTE speaking 90; writing 80;reading 69; listening 75
ACS systems analyst
No work experience and no professional year


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

To 2613 applicants, the report on 9 Oct invitation seems optimistic. At least more than 210 people (214) are invited, it's equal to 428 people per month. It means that the quota of 2613 is not decreased which proves that the immigration department plan to use all of the 5326 quota this year. That is a good news. 

At this speed, some people with 60 points will be invited on the second round Nov (Around 120 people). Then from December, the speed will come normal as it was in September. That is only based on my own analysis. 

If the quota changed to less than 200 people in the report on the 23 Oct, we'd better go for another 5 points. Let's wait for this report.


----------



## archie_classtek (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi 

If I live in sydney and have overall 8 and 7 bands each with 60 points without ss, am I eligible to apply for other states like victoria and south australia without work experience? Please guide me what are my chances of receiving invitation before my skills assessment expires in feb 2015?

I have lodged eoi for 189 back in june 2015 with 60 points and nsw ss with 65 points. Haven't heard anything as of now. My current 485 temporary graduate visa expires on nov 5th which is next week.Do you recommend I should bravely go back and wait atleast for state nomination? 

After spending thousands of dollars in this country, I repent for going back without PR. I still have a gut feeling I deserve permanent residency after all my hardwork for these many years. I might be a drop in a ocean though but i hope it gets counted. I am dissappointed with the way DIBP is working.
Any active members in this group can post ur suggestions. Am happy to hear ur valuable suggestions.


Inanticipation
Archie


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

archie_classtek said:


> Hi
> 
> If I live in sydney and have overall 8 and 7 bands each with 60 points without ss, am I eligible to apply for other states like victoria and south australia without work experience? Please guide me what are my chances of receiving invitation before my skills assessment expires in feb 2015?
> 
> ...


You can apply to Victoria SS, SA requires you to stay in their state to be eligible if you are onshore. Also System Analyst is already closed for SA, VIC also requires work experience. Tough luck, mate but you can apply from outside Australia later, it is not in vain.


----------



## archie_classtek (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you for the quick response,this way I can conclude the story of EOI.


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

archie_classtek said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for subclass 189 with 60 points & subclass 190 with 65 points for NSW on 27th June 2015 as a Systems Analyst.
> My skills assessment expires in february and my current 485 (temporary visa) expires on 5th nov 2015.
> ...



*For South Australia there are conditions: (SS 190 - SS 489)

Available to all applicants including South Australian international graduates.
Special Conditions: Available to international graduates in South Australia, OR applicants have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia, OR have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia OR have 85 points or higher (including state nomination points).
Special Conditions Apply
Proficient English (e.g. IELTS 7.0 in each band) (or Proficient Plus overall)
49 years or less
Financial capacity
See Exemption considerations for International graduates of South Australia
Processing Times: 3 weeks (Current at: 2/7/2015)
And you cant apply from other state, literally you need to apply Offshore
List current as of 19/10/2015


*For Victoria : SS 190

IELTS 7.0 in each band (Ambiguity: Minimum 6.0 in each band for PhD graduates)
Work experience: Three years (No work exprience is required for PhD graduates who have completed a doctorate within the past five years)

For Graduates in Victoria:
completed a PhD in Victoria within the past five years.
IELTS: Minimum 6.0 in each band
* Not sure regarding restrictions inter-state.

Victoria (SS489) : Those one stated above + a current job offer within a regional area of Victoria. Postcodes: 3211 to 3334, 3340 to 3424, 3430 to 3649, 3658 to 3749, 3753, 3756, 3758, 3762, 3764, 3778 to 3781, 3783, 3797, 3799, 3810 to 3909, 3921 to 3925, 3945 to 3974, 3979, 3981 to 3996 (Anywhere except the Melbourne metropolitan area; including Geelong, Ballarat, Bendigo, Shepparton, Mildura and Warrnambool)

* And the other one is NSW , which doesnt have restrictions only SS 190 is available, 

I believe your under ANSZCO 261112 , right?

If I were you I´d keep trying to get 79+ in PTE.

Hope it helps


----------



## archie_classtek (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you, very informative.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

If the next round is on nov 13 then cut off will still be 65 points...

Hopefully next round is on nov 6th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

No Luck in October, patiently awaiting November. Good luck everyone.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

radhki said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Hope you are doing gud. I have submitted by EOI for NSW SS with 55 points and IELTS 6 score. Is there any possibility that I will get invitation? I have submitted in the month of July 2015, so far I didn't see any change in the application status.
> 
> ...


please increase your score to band 7 . Don't risk it. Next year who knows what can happen.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Oct 9 results published in Skillselect.
> 
> Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 9 October 2015 invitation round
> 
> ...


Surprising thing is 217 65 pointers and around 60 60 pointers. I think 65 pointers are going up grafually . Not a good sign.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for November 2015 round.&lt;==*

Now i got a clear picture , for every ground if if has gap of 2 weeks , then few 60 pointers will get invite. Mostly 4 days of backlog . If it has 3 weeks of gap.. No invite for them now onwards.so there are 16 rounds left , in which few have 3 weeks gap. Mostly EOIs after july ' 2015 with 60 pointers have to forget the invite for this financial year 2015-16 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi,
Only 50 invitees for 9 October round ... why so less ? if it continuous then there will be no chance for 60 point invitation for long time :-(.

any suggestion or comment ?

Thanks

EOI: 28/08/2015 60 points
233512
PTE 65
subclass 189


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Now i got a clear picture , for every ground if if has gap of 2 weeks , then few 60 pointers will get invite. Mostly 4 days of backlog . If it has 3 weeks of gap.. No invite for them now onwards.so there are 16 rounds left , in which few have 3 weeks gap. Mostly EOIs after july ' 2015 with 60 pointers have to forget the invite for this financial year 2015-16
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


How about this. In one round there are no 65 pointers due to some unknown things. Don't say it is not possible. We just never know. So, all 60 pointers in this forum will get cleared as 210 slots are available. These are all ifs and buts. That is the power of positive thinking.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

indy2aus said:


> How about this. In one round there are no 65 pointers due to some unknown things. Don't say it is not possible. We just never know. So, all 60 pointers in this forum will get cleared as 210 slots are available. These are all ifs and buts. That is the power of positive thinking.


Tell me a good reason for one positive thinking. I will be more happy if i am wrong.
Its highly impossible that there won't 65 pointers at least for one round after watching these many previous rounds this year.
Sorry mate for discouragement. That's the real frustration. At least we shouldn't wait with false hopes.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Surprisingly there is no 65 pointers in our 2613** queue here in this forum.... This is now a wait n see game and there s lot of luck... I want a time machine now to go forward and see what happens in june next year...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi guys 

why there are too many 65 pointers on the top from last 2-3 months.. Let me get this clear for you guys.. some of you already aware of this.. In January 2014 ACS changed its rules.. who ever post-graduated from an Australian university must complete either 1 year of professional year programme which gives 5 points or 1 year Australian experience in relevant field which also gives 5 points to get ACS Assessment.. One of these mandatory to get ACS assessment.. So most of the People who graduated after January enrolled in professional year programme that means they enrolled in june-july 2014 intake.. that will give them 5 extra points once they finish it in june 2015.. so every one who enrolled in june 2014 already finish by now with 5 extra points.. Now lets see the points..

Most of the students who do post-grad under 32 year age - 30 points
English (if the get 7 IELTS or 65 in PTE) - 10 points
Educational Qualifications - 15 points
Australian study qualification  - 5 points
*Australian 1 year experience or Professional year * - 5 points

Total - 65 points

So who ever completed in june-july 2015 got 65 points.. if they have any other extras like study in regional area , previous overseas experience more than 3 years they get extra points.. this is one of the reason behind for tough times for 60 pointers.. hope this will clear some clouds too.. For Most ICT and Accountants the situation will only gets better after December or January according some migration agents..


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Surprisingly there is no 65 pointers in our 2613** queue here in this forum.... This is now a wait n see game and there s lot of luck... I want a time machine now to go forward and see what happens in june next year...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are absolutely zero 65 pointers to be invited. Based on my understanding, even 100 65 pointers will be difficult. But we never know that. Lets's wait for it.


----------



## greatwork (Jul 23, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Tell me a good reason for one positive thinking. I will be more happy if i am wrong.
> Its highly impossible that there won't 65 pointers at least for one round after watching these many previous rounds this year.
> Sorry mate for discouragement. That's the real frustration. At least we shouldn't wait with false hopes.


It's simple then should not wait! if someone is too desperate then improve your points and those who are calm and optimistic just wait that's the only option if not this year then probably next year


----------



## samuelokwu (Oct 26, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> So the updated list is like this.
> 
> Invited
> -------
> ...



Hello guys,
I am new here. Please what are my chances of being invited this November 2015. I suppose the 6 digit number is the last 6 digits of my user ID.
189| 221111 | 65 pt| 14/Oct/2015 - EOI-14/Oct/2015 - EOI- 190/221111 (NSW) 70 points
Please advise.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

samuelokwu said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am new here. Please what are my chances of being invited this November 2015. I suppose the 6 digit number is the last 6 digits of my user ID.
> 
> ...



Thats the anzsco code of u


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samuelokwu (Oct 26, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Thats the anzsco code of u
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot. I have edited to include my anzsco code. (Accountant general)

Please can I be hopeful for November invites?


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi Folks,
Some how my details have been missed in the latest list. Please include 
261312 60 11/05/2015 kamleein


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

Please include my name as well.

EOI submission date 9th Jun'15
submitted for 261313.
EOI points 60 (of course :juggle: )


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

Subscribing..............


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

kamleein said:


> Hi Folks,
> Some how my details have been missed in the latest list. Please include
> 261312 60 11/05/2015 kamleein



Thats not the latest list... I sure you will get invited next round... You are the topper now... Goldmedalist...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

Although there might be more 65+ pointers at this time than previously, I hardly can believe that DIBP can fill all the 3800 slots for this financial year with just 65+ people. 2613 60 point people will still get the invite in the end, trust me on this. Accountants and ICT BA 60 pointers may have things to worry as their ceilings are much lower.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

dannyduke said:


> Although there might be more 65+ pointers at this time than previously, I hardly can believe that DIBP can fill all the 3800 slots for this financial year with just 65+ people. 2613 60 point people will still get the invite in the end, trust me on this. Accountants and ICT BA 60 pointers may have things to worry as their ceilings are much lower.


Thanks mate. Giving me hope. I cannot really believe that 65, 70 people will fill up all the places..


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

raj747 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> why there are too many 65 pointers on the top from last 2-3 months.. Let me get this clear for you guys.. some of you already aware of this.. In January 2014 ACS changed its rules.. who ever post-graduated from an Australian university must complete either 1 year of professional year programme which gives 5 points or 1 year Australian experience in relevant field which also gives 5 points to get ACS Assessment.. One of these mandatory to get ACS assessment.. So most of the People who graduated after January enrolled in professional year programme that means they enrolled in june-july 2014 intake.. that will give them 5 extra points once they finish it in june 2015.. so every one who enrolled in june 2014 already finish by now with 5 extra points.. Now lets see the points..
> 
> ...


This is the exactly the point I am making and this is one of the reason why I am going to apply in next January. This is the reason why I am saying that October 9 rounds the graphs were heavily skewed towards 65-pointers as those graduates are applying as soon as they are cleared, those who are not fooled by the PY scam will get the invitation. Plus 2613XXers have a plenty of spaces! more than 3500 places. To make sure one thing, ACS does not require Australian work experience of 1 year. Overseas one year experience is fine. I did my 1 ~ 2 year experience outside Australia and still got the positive response from them.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys, 

It will be very hard to believe that all the invitation places will be filled by 65 or 70 pointers ; hopefully in November 2nd round or December it will be the 60 pointers that will get around 600 invites; thats how it was last year I remembered .


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi friends,
With the results of 23rd Oct 2015, we will come to know how many backlogs and new, above 60 pointers were there in two weeks time/gap between 9th and 23rd Oct. 2015. With this forecast we can come to a position wherein we may predict if the 60 pointers will get selected from 1st or 2nd round of Nov. 2015. Cheers guys.


----------



## Jagadesh (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi, Im quite new to this expat forum. Could anyone help with my below query. Thanks.
I have over all 65 points 
30 points – Age 32
10 points - PTE 65+ (S-90,R-70,L-68,W-65 O-70)
15 points – 5.5 years as Software Engineer (ACS positive)
Just FYI. Also currently im living at NSW – Sydney for around 11 months (since Dec 2014)
I am just want to know which of the below option is the best one, as I want to go with the high hand option.
Option 1 – Apply 189 visa with 65 points
Option 2 – Apply 190 visa with 70 points, say for NSW - Sydney under Software Engineer
Is there any way to identify how much applications have been lodged for 190 under Software Engineer category at NSW and when will they start inviting people? Similarly can we identify the same for 189 visa as well?


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

Jagadesh said:


> Hi, Im quite new to this expat forum. Could anyone help with my below query. Thanks.
> I have over all 65 points
> 30 points ? Age 32
> 10 points - PTE 65+ (S-90,R-70,L-68,W-65 O-70)
> ...


Apply under 189 ASAP....


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

*Software & Application Programmers (2613--) Backlog Clearance History*

Attention Software & Application Programmers (2613--)

I have worked and prepared a sheet for backlog clearance history for Software & Application Programmers (2613) . Where I have calculated in how many days, how much backlog cleared for 60 and 65 pointers and when occupation ceiling occurred and when there was no backlog for all invitation rounds. This is for fellows who are waiting for Invitation so that they can see the trend and predict for their chances.

If anyone can suggest to improve this sheet. You can post your comment on the sheet or on relevant cell.

Please press Like & thanks if my work helped 

Software & Application Programmers (2613) EOI Backlog Clearance History


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

murtza4u said:


> Attention Software & Application Programmers (2613--)
> 
> I have worked and prepared a sheet for backlog clearance history for Software & Application Programmers (2613) . Where I have calculated in how many days, how much backlog cleared for 60 and 65 pointers and when occupation ceiling occurred and when there was no backlog for all invitation rounds. This is for fellows who are waiting for Invitation so that they can see the trend and predict for their chances.
> 
> ...



Last round cleared till only 16 oct and 65+ pointers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello added my name to this list;

189 non pro rata waiting list (Highlighted in red got invited)

28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer hasibravo
31/07/15 263111 60 hop11 
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Vinvid
07/08/15 263111 60 Indergreat 
10/08/15 263111 60 Furqan
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer sifat.civil

17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631XX 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631XX XX Computer Network Professional antogx
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 avi87 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
__________________
ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer
01.04.2014 || IELTS Result- L7/R6.5/W6.5/S7.5 
04.11.2014 || Submitted CDR to EA
18.06.2015 || EA Positive Assessment
22.10.2015 || PTE-A Result- L68/R65/S65/W74
25.10.2015 || Submitted EOI Visa 189 (60 Points)
XX.XX.2015 || Waiting for invitation :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

raj747 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> why there are too many 65 pointers on the top from last 2-3 months.. Let me get this clear for you guys.. some of you already aware of this.. In January 2014 ACS changed its rules.. who ever post-graduated from an Australian university must complete either 1 year of professional year programme which gives 5 points or 1 year Australian experience in relevant field which also gives 5 points to get ACS Assessment.. One of these mandatory to get ACS assessment.. So most of the People who graduated after January enrolled in professional year programme that means they enrolled in june-july 2014 intake.. that will give them 5 extra points once they finish it in june 2015.. so every one who enrolled in june 2014 already finish by now with 5 extra points.. Now lets see the points..
> 
> ...



Doesnot make sense to me . If they benefited by just 5 points , they could have got invite with 60 points itself before mar'15 . Until march , there was no backlog more than 10 days


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> Last round cleared till only 16 oct and 65+ pointers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



In sept , 547 invites were happened. In oct ,218 per round 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

srisydney said:


> 189 non pro rata waiting list
> (Highlighted in red got invited)
> 
> 
> ...




I have added mine

28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* invited Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer invited hasibravo
263111 60 31/07/2015	hop11	
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer invited Vinvid
263111 60 07/08/2015	Indergreat 
263111 60 10/08/2015	Furqan
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists invited ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer invited Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer invited nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer invited sifat.civil[/COLOR]

263111 60 17/08/2015 MQ_haibin Waiting
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Not invited Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited shiris.charo
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer Not invited scrollmeout
263111 60 26/08/2015	sanjay776 Waiting 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited thili.civil
263111 60 01/09/2015 jibzz	Waiting
263111 60 04/09/2015 Gloria121	Waiting 
263111 60 06/09/2015 v.vasanth19 Waiting
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Not invited Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631 60 Computer Network Professional Not invited sherif
15/9/2015 2513 60 OHS Adviser Not invited ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Not invited Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631 Computer Network Professional Not invited antogx
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited alokagrawal 
263111 60 30/09/2015 avi87	Waiting 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Not invited Civil-Engineer
263111 60 08/10/2015 cozmopravesh Waiting 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Not Invited gnt


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Steiger said:


> Thanks mate. Giving me hope. I cannot really believe that 65, 70 people will fill up all the places..


When did u submit the EOI


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

according to the october round it looks really desperate for 60 pointers


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Latest list

2613** Queue 
----------------
261312 60 11/05/2015 kamleein 
261313 60 13/05/2015 ab2812 
261313 60 15/05/2015 Ff123 
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin 
261313 60 21/05/2015 Lakhshmi 
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal 
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris 
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain 
261313 60 29/05/2015 Positive01 
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia 
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj 
261311 60 04/06/2015 Karthik8036 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015 
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454 
261313 60 06/06/2015 pdomala
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam 
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32 
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair 
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman 
261313 60 26/06/2015 saifjunaid 
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp 
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa 
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek 
261313 60 02/07/2015 Robi.bd
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer 
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli 
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011 
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli 
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin 
261313 60 11/07/2015 deep07 
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92 
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123 
261313 60 15/07/2015 elite.shweta
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl 
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak 
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76 
261313 60 11/08/2015 JaveSh1985 
261313 60 11/08/2015 samuel John 
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11 
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats 
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736 
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh 
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus 
261313 60 06/09/2015 kapadnis
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant 
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish 
261312 60 11/09/2015 powerful_j 
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu 
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily 
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime 
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma 
261313 60 30/09/2015 kumargaurav29
261313 60 02/10/2015 justdoitt


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Ramsp said:


> In sept , 547 invites were happened. In oct ,218 per round
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


How do you know this? Source?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

See in the official website dibp


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Ramsp said:


> See in the official website dibp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Bro, where they have mentioned no. of invitations for each round for a specific occupation? Please share the link.

I requested the link to that specific page as DIBP website has hundreds of pages.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

murtza4u said:


> Bro, where they have mentioned no. of invitations for each round for a specific occupation? Please share the link.
> 
> I requested the link to that specific page as DIBP website has hundreds of pages.


https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

See Occupation ceilings tab..However you can not see the historical data on this tab.I mean data per round wise . As I am watching it for few months. I could remember the number.


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Ramsp said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
> 
> See Occupation ceilings tab..However you can not see the historical data on this tab.I mean data per round wise . As I am watching it for few months. I could remember the number.


Thanks for the info. If you can provide me the figures that you exactly remember then I can post it on my "2613 EOI Backlog Clearance History" excel file which I have prepared to help others waiting for invite. (link is in my signature)


----------



## Lakhshmi (Oct 22, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Latest list
> 
> 2613** Queue
> ----------------
> ...


So, no 65 pointers in the 2613 queue ?


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Lakhshmi said:


> So, no 65 pointers in the 2613 queue ?


Check the link in my signature


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

murtza4u said:


> Thanks for the info. If you can provide me the figures that you exactly remember then I can post it on my "2613 EOI Backlog Clearance History" excel file which I have prepared to help others waiting for invite. (link is in my signature)


July -447 cum TOTAL - 447
Aug - 447 cum TOTAL - 894
SEPT -547 cum TOTAL - 1441
OCT 9th - 217 Cum Total - 1658
OCT 23rd - 217 Cum Total - 1875


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Ramsp said:


> July -447 cum TOTAL - 447
> Aug - 447 cum TOTAL - 894
> SEPT -547 cum TOTAL - 1441
> OCT 9th - 217 Cum Total - 1658
> OCT 23rd - 217 Cum Total - 1875


Very nice. Thanks for the information. I have updated the sheet in my signature with your data to help others  That is reason of gigantic backlog clearance in September.


----------



## swatIND (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I have *60* points (55+5 NSW) and expressed *EOI* for *NSW 190 *VISA category on *Oct 20th 2015*. my skill set is analyst programmer 261311. What are my chances of selection for NSW invite. how long is the wait period for 60 points 261311 ANZcode


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

swatIND said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have *60* points (55+5 NSW) and expressed *EOI* for *NSW 190 *VISA category on *Oct 20th 2015*. my skill set is analyst programmer 261311. What are my chances of selection for NSW invite. how long is the wait period for 60 points 261311 ANZcode


NSW will select you on the basis of your English Language ability (result) they have different preferences. And your EOI Invitation depends on when you will be selected by NSW. Looks like a long wait for 60 pointers. You can check the link in my signature to predict your chance for invitation.


----------



## swatIND (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi,

Thank you so much for the quick reply. Unfortunately i could only be competent enough in English test with IELTS as 6 and is reason i chose NSW to apply. Because NSW is accepting competent English as well.


*190/EOI:NSW 20-Oct-2015/IELTS:6/Total:60 points/Analyst Programmer-261311/Waiting for EOI Invite*


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

swatIND said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much for the quick reply. Unfortunately i could only be competent enough in English test with IELTS as 6 and is reason i chose NSW to apply. Because NSW is accepting competent English as well.
> 
> ...


Yes you are right, they accept people with competent English but I have read somewhere that they give priority to people with high score in English (Like skillselect give priority to high pointers in EOI).

There is a separate threads for "NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP INVITATION FROM 1st JULY 2015" and "NSW State Sponsorship progress!" where they discuss the chances and dates. You can check that.


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Non Pro rata list*

Hi,

Updated 189 non pro rata waiting list (Highlighted in red got invited)

28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer hasibravo
31/07/15 263111 60 hop11 
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Vinvid
07/08/15 263111 60 Indergreat 
10/08/15 263111 60 Furqan
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer sifat.civil

23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631XX 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
15/9/2015 2513 60 OHS Adviser Not invited ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631XX XX Computer Network Professional antogx
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 avi87 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

Add me as well in this list...





sanjay776 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Updated 189 non pro rata waiting list (Highlighted in red got invited)
> 
> ...


----------



## Civil-Engineer (Oct 9, 2015)

Updated 189 non pro rata waiting list (Highlighted in red got invited)

28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer hasibravo
31/07/15 263111 60 hop11 
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Vinvid
07/08/15 263111 60 Indergreat 
10/08/15 263111 60 Furqan
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer sifat.civil

23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser Not invited ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ __ Computer Network Professional antogx
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 avi87 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

raj747 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> why there are too many 65 pointers on the top from last 2-3 months.. Let me get this clear for you guys.. some of you already aware of this.. In January 2014 ACS changed its rules.. who ever post-graduated from an Australian university must complete either 1 year of professional year programme which gives 5 points or 1 year Australian experience in relevant field which also gives 5 points to get ACS Assessment.. One of these mandatory to get ACS assessment.. So most of the People who graduated after January enrolled in professional year programme that means they enrolled in june-july 2014 intake.. that will give them 5 extra points once they finish it in june 2015.. so every one who enrolled in june 2014 already finish by now with 5 extra points.. Now lets see the points..
> 
> ...


Your analysis is very interesting Raj. Seems like it. Hence guys who have been expecting invite since long time keep your hopes and patience. Things will get better.


----------



## Saboor26 (Oct 26, 2015)

*Accounting general*

EOI updated: 26/10/2015

Sub-class 189= 70 points.

Just wondering up to which date invitations have been sent for 70 pointers.(Accounting general).
As there is no information on DIBP website regarding 23 October round. Any one who has submitted his EOI in september or october and received an invitation.
Any idea how long will it take at this pace.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Saboor26 said:


> EOI updated: 26/10/2015
> 
> Sub-class 189= 70 points.
> 
> ...


Please see EOI submitted accountant thread here for complete detail.

Last EOI 24 August 70 accountant general. (Summary)


----------



## Saboor26 (Oct 26, 2015)

I think at this pace it will take 3 months to get invitation for 20-31 october submissions. 
Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

All,

Those are skeptical about my signature Vic SS, please subscribe to below thread and look people signature. Then you can imagine how fast the response is. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship-527.html

PLease PM individuals before you move further as experience counts here.


----------



## MNQ (Oct 20, 2015)

22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

MNQ said:


> 22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq


added u to the list;

Updated Visa 189 Non Pro Rata Waiting List (Highlighted in red got invited)


28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer hasibravo
31/07/15 263111 60 hop11 
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Vinvid
07/08/15 263111 60 Indergreat 
10/08/15 263111 60 Furqan
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer sifat.civil



23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
15/09/15 2513 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631 Computer Network Professional antogx
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 avi87 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub


----------



## ssaleh (Oct 23, 2015)

add me please 
233512 Mechanical Engineer 60points EOI :15/10/2015


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> added u to the list;
> 
> Updated Visa 189 Non Pro Rata Waiting List (Highlighted in red got invited)
> 
> ...


i added my self pls dont ignore it


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

2613** Queue 
----------------
261313 65 26/10/2015 Umas
261312 60 11/05/2015 kamleein 
261313 60 13/05/2015 ab2812 
261313 60 15/05/2015 Ff123 
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin 
261313 60 21/05/2015 Lakhshmi 
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal 
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris 
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain 
261313 60 29/05/2015 Positive01 
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia 
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj 
261311 60 04/06/2015 Karthik8036 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015 
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454 
261313 60 06/06/2015 pdomala
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam 
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32 
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair 
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman 
261313 60 26/06/2015 saifjunaid 
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp 
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa 
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek 
261313 60 02/07/2015 Robi.bd
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer 
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli 
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011 
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli 
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin 
261313 60 11/07/2015 deep07 
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92 
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123 
261313 60 15/07/2015 elite.shweta
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl 
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak 
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76 
261313 60 11/08/2015 JaveSh1985 
261313 60 11/08/2015 samuel John 
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11 
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats 
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736 
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh 
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus 
261313 60 06/09/2015 kapadnis
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant 
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish 
261312 60 11/09/2015 powerful_j 
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu 
261313 60 16/09/2015 isaiasfritsch 
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily 
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime 
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma 
261313 60 30/09/2015 kumargaurav29
261312 60 01/10/2015 3br4h!m
261313 60 02/10/2015 justdoitt
261312 60 04/10/2015 JK123
261311 60 18/10/2015 Alhad


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

add me please
233512 Mechanical Engineer 60points EOI :28/08/2015


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

Rabbahs said:


> add me please
> 233512 Mechanical Engineer 60points EOI :28/08/2015



Updated Visa 189 Non Pro Rata Waiting List (Highlighted in red got invited)



28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer hasibravo
31/07/15 263111 60 hop11 
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Vinvid
07/08/15 263111 60 Indergreat 
10/08/15 263111 60 Furqan
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer sifat.civil



23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631 Computer Network Professional antogx
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 avi87 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> Updated Visa 189 Non Pro Rata Waiting List (Highlighted in red got invited)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi, add me please

28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc

================================================== =======


Occupation -----Electronic engineer (233411)
Visa type-------189 Independent 
IELTS---- 15/04/15 (L-7.5, R-7.5, W-7, S-7)
EA approved ---- 30/6/15
EOI Submitted -- 28/8/15
EOI invitation -- :fingerscrossed: :heh:


----------



## Kiree (Oct 23, 2015)

Updated Visa 189 Non Pro Rata Waiting List (Highlighted in red got invited)



28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer hasibravo
31/07/15 263111 60 hop11 
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Vinvid
07/08/15 263111 60 Indergreat 
10/08/15 263111 60 Furqan
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer sifat.civil



23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631 Computer Network Professional antogx
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 avi87 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

*updated list for no pro-rata*

Updated , adding 2 more.......



Kiree said:


> Updated Visa 189 Non Pro Rata Waiting List (Highlighted in red got invited)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

@ctlkkc- added u
Updated Visa 189 Non Pro Rata Waiting List (Highlighted in red got invited)



28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer hasibravo
31/07/15 263111 60 hop11 
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Vinvid
07/08/15 263111 60 Indergreat 
10/08/15 263111 60 Furqan
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer sifat.civil



23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ ___Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 avi87 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi add me pls 
261311 
60 points 
24/08/15

Experts pls comment any chances for me to get in this financial year as backlog it too much and trend is changing towards 65

any comment appriciated


----------



## mandeepsapal (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Team,

Please add me in the list..

263311 60 26/10/2015 msapal Waiting

---------------------------------------
_________________
*Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Telecom Engineer- ANZSCO 263311*
EA Result Received - APR' 2015
PTE : OCT'2015 - Overall Band Score : 7.5
*EOI DOE - 26/OCT/2015 
Points: 60*
Invite : ?
PCC : ?


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

*updated list for no pro-rata*

Add u @mandeepsapal


28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer hasibravo
31/07/15 263111 60 hop11 
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Vinvid
07/08/15 263111 60 Indergreat 
10/08/15 263111 60 Furqan
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer sifat.civil



23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ ___Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 avi87 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

This is my first post in this thread. Till now I was in a dilemma, whether to submit my EOI with 60 points (for which I have to wait till October end to claim 5 points for my experience and to get 65 in each section of PTE to make the total points 60) or to improve my PTE scores to make the total points 65 or 70. I think now I got a clear picture of my position in the queue 
I have to improve my PTE scores for sure, which unfortunately I am struggling to get.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Last update
Updated Visa 189 Non Pro Rata Waiting List (Highlighted in red got invited)



28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer hasibravo
31/07/15 263111 60 hop11 
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Vinvid
07/08/15 263111 60 Indergreat 
10/08/15 263111 60 Furqan
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer sifat.civil


23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87 
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal


__________________
ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer
01.04.2014 || IELTS Result- L7/R6.5/W6.5/S7.5 
04.11.2014 || Submitted CDR to EA
18.06.2015 || EA Positive Assessment
22.10.2015 || PTE-A Result- L68/R65/S65/W74
25.10.2015 || Submitted EOI Visa 189 (60 Points)
XX.12.2015 || Waiting for invitation


----------



## Dariiush (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello added my name to this list;

189 non pro rata waiting list (Highlighted in red got invited)

28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer hasibravo
31/07/15 263111 60 hop11 
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Vinvid
07/08/15 263111 60 Indergreat 
10/08/15 263111 60 Furqan
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer sifat.civil

17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631XX 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631XX XX Computer Network Professional antogx
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 avi87 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
__________________
ANZSCO CODE: 233914 || Engineering Technologist
05.06.2015 || IELTS Result- L9/R9/W7.5/S8.5 
20.07.2015 || Submitted EA Applied
22.07.2015 || PTE-A Result- L90/R87/S90/W85
20.08.2015 || EA Positive Assessment
20.08.2015 || Submitted EOI Visa 189 (60 Points)
13.09.2015 || Submitted EOI Visa 190 (65 Points)
XX.XX.2015 || Waiting for invitation


----------



## Dariiush (Oct 27, 2015)

There is nothing els that I can improve!! I'm simply too young (21 years), and just got out of uni so no work exp either. Basically, suck it up and wait


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

NEW CANDIDATES ADDED
Updated Visa 189 Non Pro Rata Waiting List (Highlighted in red got invited)



28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Invited Srisydney (Date of effect 28/07/2015 17:12:35)
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer hasibravo
31/07/15 263111 60 hop11 
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Vinvid
07/08/15 263111 60 Indergreat 
10/08/15 263111 60 Furqan
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer sifat.civil


23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87 
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal


__________________
ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer
01.04.2014 || IELTS Result- L7/R6.5/W6.5/S7.5 
04.11.2014 || Submitted CDR to EA
18.06.2015 || EA Positive Assessment
22.10.2015 || PTE-A Result- L68/R65/S65/W74
25.10.2015 || Submitted EOI Visa 189 (60 Points)
XX.12.2015 || Waiting for invitation :fingerscrossed:


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Few folks applied for Vic SS. Anyone knows how many of them got for replies.


----------



## Saboor26 (Oct 26, 2015)

dennisec said:


> No Luck in October, patiently awaiting November. Good luck everyone.


Hi bro. do you what was the cut of date for October 23 session.
thanks in advance.


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi guys 

why there are too many 65 pointers on the top from last 2-3 months.. Let me get this clear for you guys.. some of you already aware of this.. In January 2014 ACS changed its rules.. who ever post-graduated from an Australian university must complete either 1 year of professional year programme which gives 5 points or 1 year Australian experience in relevant field which also gives 5 points to get ACS Assessment.. One of these mandatory to get ACS assessment.. So most of the People who graduated after January enrolled in professional year programme that means they enrolled in june-july 2014 intake.. that will give them 5 extra points once they finish it in june 2015.. so every one who enrolled in june 2014 already finish by now with 5 extra points.. Now lets see the points..

Most of the students who do post-grad under 32 year age - 30 points
English (if the get 7 IELTS or 65 in PTE) - 10 points
Educational Qualifications - 15 points
Australian study qualification - 5 points
Australian 1 year experience or Professional year - 5 points

Total - 65 points

So who ever completed in june-july 2015 got 65 points.. if they have any other extras like study in regional area , previous overseas experience more than 3 years they get extra points.. this is one of the reason behind for tough times for 60 pointers.. hope this will clear some clouds too.. For Most ICT and Accountants the situation will only gets better after December or January according some migration agents.


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Saboor26 said:


> Hi bro. do you what was the cut of date for October 23 session.
> thanks in advance.


I am seeing this in my mobile so I cannot see the signature, but I guess you are asking about accountant general. 

If that is the case check out EOI submitted accountant and subscribe for future updates because I might miss out on other threads. 

I have made a list for pending accountant and I have also included your name in that. 

221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired
221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
221111	70	26/10/2015	Saboor26

221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
221111	65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
221111	65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888
221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan
221111	65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
221111	65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu

221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit
221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31
221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
221111	60	01/10/2015	Bhupender
Cheers


----------



## Lakhshmi (Oct 22, 2015)

Any idea, when will be the next invitation round in November ?


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

Lakhshmi said:


> Any idea, when will be the next invitation round in November ?


Most probably on 6th of november..


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

raj747 said:


> Most probably on 6th of november..




Hopefully they update the website soon... lane:


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Oct 23 result page is now gives 401 UNAUTHORIZED instead of 404 not found.
Expecting the results be published tomorrow soon...

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-23-October-2015-Round-Results.aspx


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> Oct 23 result page is now gives 401 UNAUTHORIZED instead of 404 not found.
> Expecting the results be published tomorrow soon...
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-23-October-2015-Round-Results.aspx


Thanks!! Very Much appreciated!!


----------



## Marigold2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello,

I'm also waiting for the Nov invite on ICT BA - 261111
The latest update from the forum is 65 points DOE 6th August got an invitation on 23rd Oct round.

Most of the people here said that next round on Nov would be 13/11 but fingers crossed it will be 6/11.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

23 October 2015 Round Published

261313 Cleared till 65	22 October 2015 12.02 am (Leaving one day backlog for 65 pointers i.e 22 October 2015 12.02 am to Oct 23 12:00 AM)
Next round on Nov 6th.. and on 20 Nov 1000 invites each i.e 218 invites for 2613 category

Occupational Ceiling for 2613: 1876/5364

There are bright chances 60 pointers will be cleared next round on Nov 6th

So next round expectation:
-----------------------------
6-Nov-2015	2613 15 days of 65+ pointers and 15 days of 60 pointers (till 29 May 2015)




Cheers


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> 23 October 2015 Round Published
> 
> 261313 Cleared till 65	22 October 2015 12.02 am
> Next round on Nov 6th.. and on 20 Nov 1000 invites each i.e 218 invites for 2613 category
> ...


Awesome. All the best bro


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> 23 October 2015 Round Published
> 
> 261313 Cleared till 65	22 October 2015 12.02 am (Leaving one day backlog for 65 pointers i.e 22 October 2015 12.02 am to Oct 23 12:00 AM)
> Next round on Nov 6th.. and on 20 Nov 1000 invites each i.e 218 invites for 2613 category
> ...


The backlog of 65 pointers is only created by the switching from once per month to twice per month. 60 pointers 2613 will get *invited*, there is still more than 3300 invitations for 2613 for the rest of the year. Cheers guys


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Oct 23 result page is now gives 401 UNAUTHORIZED instead of 404 not found.
> Expecting the results be published tomorrow soon...
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-23-October-2015-Round-Results.aspx


Oct 23rd round resutts are out now. Very good progress for 65 pointers.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

bharathjangam said:


> Oct 23rd round resutts are out now. Very good progress for 65 pointers.



See my above comment for more details on 261313


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Extremely good news for 60 pointers too!


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

And another good news is the next round is on 6 November, guys.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

dannyduke said:


> The backlog of 65 pointers is only created by the switching from once per month to twice per month. 60 pointers 2613 will get *invited*, there is still more than 3300 invitations for 2613 for the rest of the year. Cheers guys


Hi Dannyduke or any other Experts , I am confused here. The invitations should be on 2nd & 4th Friday of every month right,but Nov 6th is first Friday of Nov month right. Could you please clarify me. Anyway it is good newz for 60 pointers


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Dannyduke or any other Experts , I am confused here. The invitations should be on 2nd & 4th Friday of every month right,but Nov 6th is first Friday of Nov month right. Could you please clarify me. Anyway it is good newz for 60 pointers


I also thought that's so, but DIBP just published it this morning, you can click on Invitation Rounds -> Next invitation round:
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi Dannyduke or any other Experts , I am confused here. The invitations should be on 2nd & 4th Friday of every month right,but Nov 6th is first Friday of Nov month right. Could you please clarify me. Anyway it is good newz for 60 pointers



Yes that could be because in dec second round will come on christmas... So to avoid they might have changed...last year they sent on consective fridays to avoid on christmas week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> 23 October 2015 Round Published
> 
> 261313 Cleared till 65	22 October 2015 12.02 am (Leaving one day backlog for 65 pointers i.e 22 October 2015 12.02 am to Oct 23 12:00 AM)
> Next round on Nov 6th.. and on 20 Nov 1000 invites each i.e 218 invites for 2613 category
> ...


DIBP is listening


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> DIBP is listening


wolfskin, Now you can relax and expect an invite soon..


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

wolfskin said:


> DIBP is listening



Please get invit and leave the queue man... Get out of the queue i say


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> please get invit and leave the queue man... Get out of the queue i say
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


"roger that" !!!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Ha ha ha ha! It's a good day... One which has got the smiles back! Cheers fellas... N all the very best!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

This my first time experiencing this kind of tension in my life. This is comparable to the Uni application. damn.


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

*Hey everyone *

Hi guys... please add my name as well to the list.

261313 - 60 points
doe - 09/Jun/15

Thanks,
Alpha


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> Please get invit and leave the queue man... Get out of the queue i say
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please share the 60 points list for 261313 category which has been created earlier in nov blog.
I m hoping for the best.DIBP give surprises
EOI lodged-22/05/2015,261313,60 points


----------



## JK123 (Oct 5, 2015)

ndhal said:


> Please share the 60 points list for 261313 category which has been created earlier in nov blog.
> I m hoping for the best.DIBP give surprises
> EOI lodged-22/05/2015,261313,60 points


Hi,

You have waited for long time. You will get it soon. Only thing we can do is predict as we do not know how many 60 pointers have submitted the EOI within may 2015 and October 2015.

Similar thing happened last year for ICT business analyst.

On 28th Nov 2014,they invited 60 pointers till 2nd July 014.
In the next round of invitation,on 5th December 2014,they cleared almost 5 months and invited 60 pointers till 27th Nov 2014.These people who got the invitation on 5th Dec would not have predicted that.

Lets wait and hope for the best.


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

official cutoff date 

16 August 2015 9.13 am


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

Next invitation rounds 

6 November 2015
Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	1000
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	20

20 November 2015
Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	1000
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	20


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

Cutoff dates for pro rata

Points	Description Points score Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants 70 26 August 2015 3.17 pm
2611	ICT Business and System Analysts 65 7 August 2015 3.16 pm
2613	Software and Applications Programmers 65 22 October 2015 12.02 am


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

ndhal said:


> Please share the 60 points list for 261313 category which has been created earlier in nov blog.
> I m hoping for the best.DIBP give surprises
> EOI lodged-22/05/2015,261313,60 points



2613** Queue 
----------------
261313 65 26/10/2015 Umas
261312 60 11/05/2015 kamleein 
261313 60 13/05/2015 ab2812 
261313 60 15/05/2015 Ff123 
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin 
261313 60 21/05/2015 Lakhshmi 
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal 
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris 
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain 
261313 60 29/05/2015 Positive01 
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia 
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj 
261311 60 04/06/2015 Karthik8036 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015 
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454 
261313 60 06/06/2015 pdomala
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam 
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32 
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair 
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman 
261313 60 26/06/2015 saifjunaid 
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp 
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa 
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek 
261313 60 01/07/2015 Simam
261313 60 02/07/2015 Robi.bd
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer 
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli 
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011 
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli 
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin 
261313 60 11/07/2015 deep07 
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92 
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123 
261313 60 15/07/2015 elite.shweta
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl 
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak 
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76 
261313 60 11/08/2015 JaveSh1985 
261313 60 11/08/2015 samuel John 
261311 60 24/08/2015 Onshore
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11 
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats 
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736 
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh 
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus 
261313 60 06/09/2015 kapadnis
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant 
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish 
261312 60 11/09/2015 powerful_j 
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu 
261313 60 16/09/2015 isaiasfritsch 
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily 
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime 
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma 
261313 60 30/09/2015 kumargaurav29
261312 60 01/10/2015 3br4h!m
261313 60 02/10/2015 justdoitt
261312 60 04/10/2015 JK123
261311 60 18/10/2015 Alhad
261311 60 19/10/2015 naga_me87


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

invitation breakdown 
approx
60 pointers 425 invitation 
65 pointers 440 invitation
70 pointers 100 invitation
75 pointers 25 invitation
80 pointers 10 invitation


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

subscribing


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> official cutoff date
> 
> 16 August 2015 9.13 am


Hi Ahmed

Where is it mentioned in skill select website about the cutoff date


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

eng_hany said:


> Hi Ahmed
> 
> Where is it mentioned in skill select website about the cutoff date


never mind, just seen it


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

JK123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have waited for long time. You will get it soon. Only thing we can do is predict as we do not know how many 60 pointers have submitted the EOI within may 2015 and October 2015.
> 
> ...


As next round has only 14 days span, and 65 pointers cleared until 22 Oct, some 60 pointers may get invited,
lets hope for the best 

Cheers.


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

eng_hany said:


> Hi Ahmed
> 
> Where is it mentioned in skill select website about the cutoff date


GM Hany,

you can go to the below link and you will find it there.

SkillSelect 23 October 2015 Round Results


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

eng_hany said:


> never mind, just seen it


So I think you need to start preparing your docs for lodging the visa, as you should be first in queue  wish you the best in your immigration processlane:


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> GM Hany,
> 
> you can go to the below link and you will find it there.
> 
> SkillSelect 23 October 2015 Round Results


Bud, it's already followed up and the official result is published to the sheet in my signature.


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

The latest result is published for Software & Application programmers (2613) on the sheet in my signature. Check and predict your chances. 

I would also like to mention that "dhijaj" is now part of the team and we will keep all of you updated through the sheet (link) in my signature.


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> So I think you need to start preparing your docs for lodging the visa, as you should be first in queue  wish you the best in your immigration processlane:


Thank you Ahmed. I'm excited. 

best wishes for you as well.


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

dannyduke said:


> I also thought that's so, but DIBP just published it this morning, you can click on Invitation Rounds -> Next invitation round:
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect



EOI invitation round 189 visa 
6th and 20th November 2015 
4th and 18th December 2015

Hope this information helps


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Next round*

Hi,

Invitation round is 2nd friday and 4th friday of every month...so next round will happen on 13th Nov & 27th Nov.

Cheers...



Zrezwani said:


> EOI invitation round 189 visa
> 6th and 20th November 2015
> 4th and 18th December 2015
> 
> Hope this information helps


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

sanjay776 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Invitation round is 2nd friday and 4th friday of every month...so next round will happen on 13th Nov & 27th Nov.
> 
> Cheers...


Dear,
IT is already announced on Skill select website and it is 6 & 20 Nov

SkillSelect


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Next round*

Sorry guys...just checked the DIBP site and it is on 5th and 20th Nov.

All the best:fingerscrossed:





sanjay776 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Invitation round is 2nd friday and 4th friday of every month...so next round will happen on 13th Nov & 27th Nov.
> 
> Cheers...


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

sanjay776 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Invitation round is 2nd friday and 4th friday of every month...so next round will happen on 13th Nov & 27th Nov.
> 
> Cheers...


6th & 20th Nov already mentioned at DIBP site.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

gnt said:


> 6th & 20th Nov already mentioned at DIBP site.


Great news.

Gnt, our turn will most probably come in the 1st round of December.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Unfortunately this month got 31 days if it had 30 days then one day would have been saved.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Great news.
> 
> Gnt, our turn will most probably come in the 1st round of December.


Alok , 

Hopefully ; Its really good to see that you are closely following it up form invitation  

I get alot of information from you and you did helped me alot in PTE    

Hope we can lane:lane:lane:lane: to Australia together as discussed


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

rrc123 said:


> As next round has only 14 days span, and 65 pointers cleared until 22 Oct, some 60 pointers may get invited,
> 
> lets hope for the best
> 
> ...



Some means atleast 15 days?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Ramsp said:


> Some means atleast 15 days?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



Have to wait n see till next friday. Am guessing it would be 15 days...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> Have to wait n see till next friday. Am guessing it would be 15 days...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My assumption is there might be less people in may as few got State nominations & few upgraded points. Next round can accommodate 100 invites roughly for 60 points. Didn't know does it sufficient for 15 days backlog or more 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> My assumption is there might be less people in may as few got State nominations & few upgraded points. Next round can accommodate 100 invites roughly for 60 points. Didn't know does it sufficient for 15 days backlog or more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Definately


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Great news.
> 
> Gnt, our turn will most probably come in the 1st round of December.



Alok Regarding SS invite ; for NSW will we receive invite on the same time as invitation rounds from DIBP given on website. ??


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Software engineering looks really bad  Now there will be 15 days of 65 pointer queue just like the last round.


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

Once we all get our visas, we should meet up in Australia


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Software engineering looks really bad  Now there will be 15 days of 65 pointer queue just like the last round.


Previous round there was 25 days of backlog. All got cleared. Now its15 days. So chance will be there for 60 pointers this time.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

gnt said:


> Alok Regarding SS invite ; for NSW will we receive invite on the same time as invitation rounds from DIBP given on website. ??


No, States don't follow DIBP invitation round dates.

If NSW selects you then you will get an invitation anytime.


----------



## kaned (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi All,

good evening.

Anyone waiting with the following requirements.

189| 263111 | 60 pt| 01/09/2015

Cheers!!


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

gnt said:


> Alok ,
> 
> Hopefully ; Its really good to see that you are closely following it up form invitation
> 
> ...


:welcome:

Inshallah


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey Guys!

Hoping to get invite in 20th Nov round. EOI date Sept.3rd...Structural Engineer.


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*263111*

Hi Kaned,

Yes...i have added your name in the list

Updated Visa 189 Non Pro Rata Waiting List (Highlighted in red got invited in the last invitation round)


28/07/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Invited Srisydney
28/07/15 233611 60 Mining engineer* Lucky1007
30/07/15 233513 60 Production engineer hasibravo
31/07/15 263111 60 hop11 
05/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Vinvid
07/08/15 263111 60 Indergreat 
10/08/15 263111 60 Furqan
10/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologists ravirami
12/08/15 233513 60 Plant Engineer Sam678
13/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer nolan
15/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer sifat.civil


23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/10/15 263111 60 kaned
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87 
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal





kaned said:


> Hi All,
> 
> good evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

faroutsam said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Hoping to get invite in 20th Nov round. EOI date Sept.3rd...Structural Engineer.


Hi faroutsam

I think you may get your invitation on 6th Nov round. You can see that last round they covered around 21 days ( from 27th July till 16th Aug), in addition to that we can expect less number of 60+ pointer than the last round as it will be only 15 days. 

let's wish the best for all:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Some means atleast 15 days?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


not sure mate, all depends on how many 65 pointers will pitch in these 2 weeks 
lets hope for the best.

cheers!!


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

hi Friends,

Please share your predictions, for 261313, for November 6th round...


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

Adding one more candidate
23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
03/09/15 233214 60 Structural engineer Faroutsam
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87 
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal


----------



## karthickscse (Oct 23, 2015)

How did you get the numbers? 
What's the source?


murtza4u said:


> The latest result is published for Software & Application programmers (2613) on the sheet in my signature. Check and predict your chances.
> 
> I would also like to mention that "dhijaj" is now part of the team and we will keep all of you updated through the sheet (link) in my signature.


----------



## state_less (Oct 1, 2015)

please add me to the list.

15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

*Skillselect website*



karthickscse said:


> How did you get the numbers?
> What's the source?


Refer to the Skillselect website - https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
All details are present under the appropriate tabs on the page


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

arun32 said:


> hi Friends,
> 
> Please share your predictions, for 261313, for November 6th round...



Dear arun32

Hopefully you will get the ITA in next 3-4 rounds.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear arun32
> 
> Hopefully you will get the ITA in next 3-4 rounds.


@myasirma - 3-4 rounds seems a bit too much according to me... Maybe November 20th round - the assumption being not many applicants would have applied in the months of May/June 2014 considering the usual confusion about the SOL every year.

But we have been proved wrong before! Hopefully it's is not the case this time!

@arun32 - Fingers crossed.. Coz if you are through, there's a chance i will be as well :fingerscrossed:


----------



## belgianvince (Aug 8, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Hopfully i want this to be my last expecting eagerly thread..... Bored of waiting for 6 months n 2 years preparing eligibility (60 points)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Interesting you said you waited for "6 months"
--> I heard from some sources and my agent who might be wrong that your EOI is only valid for 6 months. 
Is this correct?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

belgianvince said:


> Interesting you said you waited for "6 months"
> --> I heard from some sources and my agent who might be wrong that your EOI is only valid for 6 months.
> Is this correct?


The EOI remains in the skillselect system for contention for a period of 2 years from when it is lodged. dhijaj just mentioned he has spent 2 years preparing for getting an invite. Doesn't necessarily mean he has lodged the EOI 2 years back.

Right @dhijaj? Do correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## rameshkumar (Aug 6, 2015)

*Plz add my name to list*



ankit_smart said:


> I am seeing this in my mobile so I cannot see the signature, but I guess you are asking about accountant general.
> 
> If that is the case check out EOI submitted accountant and subscribe for future updates because I might miss out on other threads.
> 
> ...



Plz add my name in the list 221111 65 05/10/2015


----------



## belgianvince (Aug 8, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> The EOI remains in the skillselect system for contention for a period of 2 years from when it is lodged. dhijaj just mentioned he has spent 2 years preparing for getting an invite. Doesn't necessarily mean he has lodged the EOI 2 years back.
> 
> Right @dhijaj? Do correct me if I'm wrong.


Thanks for replying

I am not referring to the 2 years -> which I understood to be his preparation for the invite.

I am referring to the 6 months since submitting the EOI -> *Are you saying from the moment you submit your EOI you have 2 years the chance of getting an invitation?*


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Yes, from moment you submit your eoi you 2 years time


----------



## jojo351 (Sep 28, 2015)

just out of curiosity.... according to the current round's stats, for example on 23rd Oct round,:

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60points	16 August 2015 9.13 am

My understanding is that they have yet invited applicant beyond that time stamp. 

However I saw friends who got invited with 60 points on 189 type, EOI lodged on 24 Sep, isn't way beyond the official statistics?

my mistake----the one I saw was highlighted in red by the browser rather than indication of being invited...


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

rahulnair said:


> The EOI remains in the skillselect system for contention for a period of 2 years from when it is lodged. dhijaj just mentioned he has spent 2 years preparing for getting an invite. Doesn't necessarily mean he has lodged the EOI 2 years back.
> 
> 
> 
> Right @dhijaj? Do correct me if I'm wrong.



Yes... Was tryjng from 2012. Gave few ielts attempts.... Meanwhile got nz pr and now in auckland... Could clear ielts with 7 in all only in april this year.. After acs and eoi and now waiting...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivekbwaj (Jul 25, 2015)

please add me too

261313 60 09/09/2015


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

bharathjangam said:


> Unfortunately this month got 31 days if it had 30 days then one day would have been saved.



Anyway it would be on a friday after a two weeks gap. so 31st would not have done any change.

rather date would have been Nov 7th


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

During April and May 2015 huge no of NSW SS invites were sent. Though most of them were 55+5 pointers, there were also many 60+5 Pointers got the invite. 

That is the reason on 7/09/2015 invite round cleared 37 days of 60 pointers along with 35 days of 65+ pointers(i know there were 100 extra invites, but still). While the previous round in august cleared only 10 days of 60 pointers along with 36 days of 65+ pointers.

Hence I would expect the next round clears most of the may month backlog. At-least 15 days.


My Calculation in the below screenshot.










DIBP is known to throw surprises.. So This calculation will also be wrong. But life is all about playing with few calculated steps...


2613** Queue 
----------------
261313 65 26/10/2015 Umas
261312 60 11/05/2015 kamleein 
261313 60 13/05/2015 ab2812 
261313 60 15/05/2015 Ff123 
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin 
261313 60 21/05/2015 Lakhshmi 
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal 
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris 
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain 
261313 60 29/05/2015 Positive01 
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia 
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj 
261311 60 04/06/2015 Karthik8036 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015 
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454 
261313 60 06/06/2015 pdomala
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam 
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32 
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair 
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman 
261313 60 26/06/2015 saifjunaid 
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp 
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa 
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek 
261313 60 01/07/2015 Simam
261313 60 02/07/2015 Robi.bd
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer 
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli 
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011 
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli 
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin 
261313 60 11/07/2015 deep07 
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92 
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123 
261313 60 15/07/2015 elite.shweta
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl 
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak 
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76 
261313 60 11/08/2015 JaveSh1985 
261313 60 11/08/2015 samuel John 
261311 60 24/08/2015 Onshore
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11 
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats 
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736 
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh 
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus 
261313 60 06/09/2015 kapadnis
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant 
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish 
261313 60 09/09/2015 vivekbwaj
261312 60 11/09/2015 powerful_j 
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu 
261313 60 16/09/2015 isaiasfritsch 
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily 
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime 
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma 
261313 60 30/09/2015 kumargaurav29
261312 60 01/10/2015 3br4h!m
261313 60 02/10/2015 justdoitt
261312 60 04/10/2015 JK123
261311 60 18/10/2015 Alhad
261311 60 19/10/2015 naga_me87


----------



## udaya111 (Oct 9, 2015)

*489 ?*

Hi,

Any 489's out there. According to the DIBP site 60 pointers visa date of effect were 17 June 2015. No one got invited with 60 points last few rounds.:confused2:


----------



## rameezsh1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi sanjay776,

Just a correction. Kaned has lodged EOI on 1/09/2015 and not on 1/10/2015. If you could please update it that would be great.

Cheers.



sanjay776 said:


> Hi Kaned,
> 
> Yes...i have added your name in the list
> 
> ...


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

gnt said:


> alokagrawal said:
> 
> 
> > Great news.
> ...


Got NSE 190 invitation today morning. (60+5)
But have only 15 days to respond. 

I think, I should wait for 189.


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

*cut off for november invites?*

The October invites are out and the cut off was 65 points for 2613 right? Is there a possibility that the cut off might decrease for November invites?


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Got NSE 190 invitation today morning. (60+5)
> But have only 15 days to respond.
> 
> I think, I should wait for 189.


Hi!

ALok what is your point breakdown?? I am also waiting for invite...


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

suave65 said:


> Hi!
> 
> ALok what is your point breakdown?? I am also waiting for invite...


age 30
education 15
English 10
Work exp 5
----------
60

+
5 SS
---
65

I am expecting 189 invitation in the 1st or 2nd round of Dec. 

If I lodge the 190 NSW invitation application (as a back up plan) then can I skip the process once I get 189?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

alokagrawal said:


> age 30
> 
> education 15
> 
> ...


Congrts !! 
When did u lodge 190 invite. What is occupation code?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Saboor26 (Oct 26, 2015)

Got NSW invite via email for* external auditor(221213) today 29/10*. i applied on* 26 oct 2015*.* NSW 190 points 70+5=75*. took two days to get invite. Thought i should share. i will wait for *general accountant 189(221111) 70 points*.


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Please add me also. 
Ramya - 60 points for 261313, submitted EOI on 29th September for 189 visa. 

Will the cut off reduce for the next EOI invites, since cut off was 65 for both rounds in October?

Regards,
Ramya


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Congrts !!
> When did u lodge 190 invite. What is occupation code?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


on 10th Oct.
Professional civil engineer


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Yes... Was tryjng from 2012. Gave few ielts attempts.... Meanwhile got nz pr and now in auckland... Could clear ielts with 7 in all only in april this year.. After acs and eoi and now waiting...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear dhijaj

Can you please share your experience in Auckland and why preferring OZ's over NZ?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Got NSE 190 invitation today morning. (60+5)
> But have only 15 days to respond.
> 
> I think, I should wait for 189.


Wow Congrats Mate ;;; 

If you would want to live in NSW then Please apply; otherwise wait.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Last UPDATE after correction and adding new candidates

23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
01/09/15 263111 60 kaned
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
03/09/15 233214 60 Structural engineer Faroutsam
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87 
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer state_less
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal

__________________
ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer
01.04.2014 || IELTS Result- L7/R6.5/W6.5/S7.5 
04.11.2014 || Submitted CDR to EA
18.06.2015 || EA Positive Assessment
22.10.2015 || PTE-A Result- L68/R65/S65/W74
25.10.2015 || Submitted EOI Visa 189 (60 Points)
XX.12.2015 || Waiting for invitation :fingerscrossed:


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> Last UPDATE after correction and adding new candidates
> 
> Ahmed,
> 
> ...


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

udaya111 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any 489's out there. According to the DIBP site 60 pointers visa date of effect were 17 June 2015. No one got invited with 60 points last few rounds.


What is your occupation?
I also applied as an accountant for 489 eoi, with 70 points.
I don't know whether they will invite me or not.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> During April and May 2015 huge no of NSW SS invites were sent. Though most of them were 55+5 pointers, there were also many 60+5 Pointers got the invite.
> 
> That is the reason on 7/09/2015 invite round cleared 37 days of 60 pointers along with 35 days of 65+ pointers(i know there were 100 extra invites, but still). While the previous round in august cleared only 10 days of 60 pointers along with 36 days of 65+ pointers.
> 
> ...



Dhijaj, your genius


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

indausitis said:


> Ahmed,
> 
> Please add me.
> EOI invite applied on 29 Sept for 189 visa with 60 points for 261313 occupation code - Computer software engineer.


My friend, Your code ((2613)) is with pro rata occupation .. they have another waiting list


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> My friend, Your code ((2613)) is with pro rata occupation .. they have another waiting list



Ill add him.. List is growing but not reducing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> My friend, Your code ((2613)) is with pro rata occupation .. they have another waiting list


Ohhh. any idea about that waiting list? 
and if the cut off will reduce to 60?


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

Is der any1 who can provide me some information 
Im lodgin my EOI on 60 points 
Vll I b gettin de invitation.. If yes den how much tym vll it take...


----------



## Saboor26 (Oct 26, 2015)

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Is der any1 who can provide me some information
> Im lodgin my EOI on 60 points
> Vll I b gettin de invitation.. If yes den how much tym vll it take...


What's your profession and points breakdown.?


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

Saboor26 said:


> Ateeqmohammd7 said:
> 
> 
> > Is der any1 who can provide me some information
> ...


Age 30
Acs 15
Two year study in australia 5 points
IELTS. 10


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

Its network and system engineering..Im tensed ..


----------



## vitofilip (Oct 12, 2015)

This is a very useful thread and very easy to understand. I hope this link will be spread further to other links asking the same question about others invitation status and I do hope those who got invited will update their status in this thread. This will really help ease the anxiety that most of us(I think) in the waiting list are feeling right now. Kudos to the one who thought of bringing this kind of list.


----------



## vitofilip (Oct 12, 2015)

rameezsh1 said:


> Hi sanjay776,
> 
> Just a correction. Kaned has lodged EOI on 1/09/2015 and not on 1/10/2015. If you could please update it that would be great.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi, if your name is on the "red list", who where already have an invitation to apply for VISA, can you please help us and do us a favor by placing/ adding the date you were invited. So that we can estimate the number of months/days it took from EOI submission to receiving an invite. Thank you so much.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

Can any1 help me out plz


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*26311*

Hi Ateeq,

Have you already filed the EOI or yet to submit. If yes, then i can add your in below list. This is the list for non pro rata anzsco code. Hope this will help you. 


23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
01/09/15 263111 60 kaned
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
03/09/15 233214 60 Structural engineer Faroutsam
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87 
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer state_less
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal



Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Can any1 help me out plz


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

sanjay776 said:


> Hi Ateeq,
> 
> Have you already filed the EOI or yet to submit. If yes, then i can add your in below list. This is the list for non pro rata anzsco code. Hope this will help you.
> 
> ...


I applied already so according to U is der ny possibility dat I can receive invitation?!


----------



## belgianvince (Aug 8, 2015)

Please add me to the list. 

EOI submitted on 08 July for 189 
60 points 
Developer Programmer - 261312


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

I guess EOI wid 65 points are increasin dese days?!


----------



## Saboor26 (Oct 26, 2015)

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Can any1 help me out plz


Brother your profession has already issued 649/1980 invitations this year. it is a non pro-rata profession. you should submit your eoi quickly before there is a long queue. unfortunately i dont know what are the cut of points and date for your profession.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

Saboor26 said:


> Ateeqmohammd7 said:
> 
> 
> > Can any1 help me out plz
> ...


Non pro-rata profession?! 
Im not sure about dis bro..
Pls help me out


----------



## civil189 (Jul 27, 2015)

Kindly add me to the list
233211 civil engineering
EOI 7 October 2015


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Forum rules*

Hi Ateeq,

Please adhere to the forum rules. Text speak is not allowed

Refer to point 6 of the forum rules.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html




Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Non pro-rata profession?!
> Im not sure about dis bro..
> Pls help me out


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Non Pro rata list*

Hi,

Added you in the list.

23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
01/09/15 263111 60 kaned
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
03/09/15 233214 60 Structural engineer Faroutsam
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87 
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer state_less
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal



civil189 said:


> Kindly add me to the list
> 233211 civil engineering
> EOI 7 October 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## civil189 (Jul 27, 2015)

What are the chances for civil engineers to get invitation for EOI submitted on 7 October 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singhbling (Oct 8, 2015)

Please add me to the list,
261312|EOI Submitted 29/09/2015|60 points
Thanks!!


----------



## singhbling (Oct 8, 2015)

I believe last 2 rounds have been exclusively for 65 and 65+pointers, hopefully this time we will see lot of 60 pointers. Any idea on what is the EOI date for which 60 pointers were invited last?


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

singhbling said:


> I believe last 2 rounds have been exclusively for 65 and 65+pointers, hopefully this time we will see lot of 60 pointers. Any idea on what is the EOI date for which 60 pointers were invited last?


May 9th


----------



## singhbling (Oct 8, 2015)

thanks Kamleein, in such a case people who filled their EOI during late Sept and early Oct might have to wait until Feb-Mar 2016. Long way to go ....


----------



## ssaleh (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi guys,
is there any one could tell me about the backlog moving for the 60 pointers for the 223512 ;
i mean how many occupations for each round could moving the 60 pointers.
now in the first round of November , how many occupation coud move form the 60 pointers
Myself i sumbitted my EOI on 15/10/2015


----------



## cleanmasters (Oct 29, 2015)

65+ pointers (approximately 260 invites) and 37 days of 60 pointers (approximately 286 invites)


----------



## civil189 (Jul 27, 2015)

Where did you get the information?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

So there is a chance for chance for 60 pointers right?!


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

cleanmasters said:


> 65+ pointers (approximately 260 invites) and 37 days of 60 pointers (approximately 286 invites)


Is this for 2613 invites? Is there any possibility to get the invite in Nov for 2613 with 60 points?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

cleanmasters said:


> 65+ pointers (approximately 260 invites) and 37 days of 60 pointers (approximately 286 invites)



As per this data , atleast 13 days of backlog for 60 pointers will be sure in next round. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't understand anything about 13 day backlog for 60 pointers..?!What does it mean?!


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> I don't understand anything about 13 day backlog for 60 pointers..?!What does it mean?!


EOI (60 pointers)dated between may 9th- to - may 22nd (13 days) will be cleared.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> EOI (60 pointers)dated between may 9th- to - may 22nd (13 days) will be cleared.


This calculation is for 261313 code only.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> bharathjangam said:
> 
> 
> > EOI (60 pointers)dated between may 9th- to - may 22nd (13 days) will be cleared.
> ...


Then how about for 263111 ?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Then how about for 263111 ?


Sorry I do not have that calculation.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Sit and relax. Hopefully there will be some 60 pointers movement next Friday 6 Nov 12:00AM Aus time.

2613** Queue 
----------------
261313 65 26/10/2015 Umas
261312 65 27/10/2015 BrainDrain
261312 60 11/05/2015 kamleein 
261313 60 13/05/2015 ab2812 
261313 60 15/05/2015 Ff123 
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin 
261313 60 21/05/2015 Lakhshmi 
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal 
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris 
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain 
261313 60 29/05/2015 Positive01 
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia 
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj 
261311 60 04/06/2015 Karthik8036 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015 
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454 
261313 60 06/06/2015 pdomala
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam 
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32 
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair 
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman 
261313 60 26/06/2015 saifjunaid 
261312 60 26/06/2015 auscol1984
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp 
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa 
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek 
261313 60 01/07/2015 Simam
261313 60 02/07/2015 Robi.bd
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer 
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli 
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011 
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli 
261312 60 08/07/2015 belgianvince
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin 
261313 60 11/07/2015 deep07 
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92 
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123 
261313 60 15/07/2015 elite.shweta
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl 
2613XX 60 23/07/2015 greatwork 
261313 60 25/07/2015 Fanish
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak 
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76 
261313 60 11/08/2015 JaveSh1985 
261313 60 11/08/2015 samuel John 
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011 
261311 60 24/08/2015 Onshore
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11 
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats 
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736 
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh 
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus 
261313 60 06/09/2015 kapadnis
261313 60 08/09/2015 haisergeant 
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish 
261313 60 09/09/2015 vivekbwaj
261312 60 11/09/2015 powerful_j 
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu 
261313 60 16/09/2015 isaiasfritsch 
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily 
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime 
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma 
261313 60 28/09/2015 fahad81
261313 60 29/09/2015 indausitis (Ramya)
261312 60 29/09/2015 singhbling
261313 60 30/09/2015 kumargaurav29
261312 60 01/10/2015 3br4h!m
261313 60 02/10/2015 justdoitt
261312 60 04/10/2015 JK123
261313 60 05/10/2015 Esh
261311 60 18/10/2015 Alhad
261311 60 19/10/2015 naga_me87
261311 60 28/10/2015 Prathap


----------



## Jagadesh (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi, Im quite new to this expat forum. Could anyone help with my below query. Thanks.
I have over all 65 points (Age-30 + PTE-10 + Software Eng 5.5 yrs-15) and submitted EOI for 189 visa yesterday 29th Oct 2015.
Any idea approximately when I can expect invitation and please let me know, whether there are any cycles when we can expect the invitation for a month (is it during first week or on 15th etc.,).:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Jagadesh said:


> Hi, Im quite new to this expat forum. Could anyone help with my below query. Thanks.
> I have over all 65 points (Age-30 + PTE-10 + Software Eng 5.5 yrs-15) and submitted EOI for 189 visa yesterday 29th Oct 2015.
> Any idea approximately when I can expect invitation and please let me know, whether there are any cycles when we can expect the invitation for a month (is it during first week or on 15th etc.,).:fingerscrossed:


You will get on 6th Nov 2015 

How did u get 15 points for 5.5 years exp?


----------



## Sri2020 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi everyone can anyone please tell when can I expect my invitation. Sbmitted EOI as Electronics engineer on Sep 4th with 60 points


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Jagadesh said:


> Hi, Im quite new to this expat forum. Could anyone help with my below query. Thanks.
> 
> I have over all 65 points (Age-30 + PTE-10 + Software Eng 5.5 yrs-15) and submitted EOI for 189 visa yesterday 29th Oct 2015.
> 
> Any idea approximately when I can expect invitation and please let me know, whether there are any cycles when we can expect the invitation for a month (is it during first week or on 15th etc.,).:fingerscrossed:



Another 65 pointer. Are you claiming correct points, be carefull it might be huge problem in later case. 5.5 years after acs assessment? Then it should 10+15( degree)????


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## lachiquis (Sep 2, 2015)

*hello*

hello

I want to add me to the list of November lucky beggar :fingerscrossed:

28/09/2015 263111 55+5 NSW190


----------



## vitofilip (Oct 12, 2015)

Jagadesh said:


> Hi, Im quite new to this expat forum. Could anyone help with my below query. Thanks.
> I have over all 65 points (Age-30 + PTE-10 + Software Eng 5.5 yrs-15) and submitted EOI for 189 visa yesterday 29th Oct 2015.
> Any idea approximately when I can expect invitation and please let me know, whether there are any cycles when we can expect the invitation for a month (is it during first week or on 15th etc.,).:fingerscrossed:


Hey Jagadesh,

With regards to your question about invitation cycle(or invitation rounds in skill select), this link can help you: https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#. And for your question regarding the approximate time of invitation, it will really depend not only on your points but also of your occupation, that is because based on this thread, there are a lot of back logs for invitation of certain types of occupations.


----------



## vitofilip (Oct 12, 2015)

sanjay776 said:


> Hi Kaned,
> 
> Yes...i have added your name in the list
> 
> ...


Let me add this useful link to your post: 
2015-2016 - Occupation Ceilings Update 2015-2016 |

This can also help a person in this forum that are looking for the specific updates(changes/ increase) per occupation for every skill select round. Personally, with this link, I was able to check the number of Civil Engineers that received an invite in a specific round of invitation. With this link and this post(provided that all eagerly awaiting for visa invites would cooperate and post their EOI status to update the post), it could help ease some anxious minds waiting for the approximate time they would get an invite. Let say there are 100 Civil Engineers that are on the waiting list for November 2015 and you are one of those 100 based on the post, you can then check that very month they invite almost 100 Civil Engineers. This is to say that every post and link works.


----------



## sharin (Oct 29, 2015)

*pro rata*

can anyone explain in brief about 'pro-rata' meaning ?


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

Update the list after reassess and have 2 more years of experience:
2613** Queue 
----------------
261313 65 26/10/2015 Umas
261312 65 27/10/2015 BrainDrain
261313 65 30/10/2015 haisergeant 
261312 60 11/05/2015 kamleein 
261313 60 13/05/2015 ab2812 
261313 60 15/05/2015 Ff123 
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin 
261313 60 21/05/2015 Lakhshmi 
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal 
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris 
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain 
261313 60 29/05/2015 Positive01 
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia 
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj 
261311 60 04/06/2015 Karthik8036 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015 
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454 
261313 60 06/06/2015 pdomala
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam 
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32 
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair 
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman 
261313 60 26/06/2015 saifjunaid 
261312 60 26/06/2015 auscol1984
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp 
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa 
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek 
261313 60 01/07/2015 Simam
261313 60 02/07/2015 Robi.bd
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer 
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli 
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011 
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli 
261312 60 08/07/2015 belgianvince
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin 
261313 60 11/07/2015 deep07 
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92 
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123 
261313 60 15/07/2015 elite.shweta
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl 
2613XX 60 23/07/2015 greatwork 
261313 60 25/07/2015 Fanish
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak 
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76 
261313 60 11/08/2015 JaveSh1985 
261313 60 11/08/2015 samuel John 
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011 
261311 60 24/08/2015 Onshore
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11 
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats 
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736 
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh 
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus 
261313 60 06/09/2015 kapadnis
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish 
261313 60 09/09/2015 vivekbwaj
261312 60 11/09/2015 powerful_j 
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu 
261313 60 16/09/2015 isaiasfritsch 
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily 
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime 
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma 
261313 60 28/09/2015 fahad81
261313 60 29/09/2015 indausitis (Ramya)
261312 60 29/09/2015 singhbling
261313 60 30/09/2015 kumargaurav29
261312 60 01/10/2015 3br4h!m
261313 60 02/10/2015 justdoitt
261312 60 04/10/2015 JK123
261313 60 05/10/2015 Esh
261311 60 18/10/2015 Alhad
261311 60 19/10/2015 naga_me87
261311 60 28/10/2015 Prathap


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*263111*

Hi Ateeq,

For 263111, visa cut-off date is 15th Aug, ...it means that till this date invitation has already been sent.




Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Then how about for 263111 ?


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Sri,

You can get the invitation on 20th Nov. round. If lucky then you can get the invite on 06th Nov. :fingerscrossed:

All the best...




Sri2020 said:


> Hi everyone can anyone please tell when can I expect my invitation. Sbmitted EOI as Electronics engineer on Sep 4th with 60 points


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

sharin said:


> can anyone explain in brief about 'pro-rata' meaning ?


Hi Sharin,

There will be fixed number of invitations for each profession per month. If the number of applications are more for any one of these professions. Then this fixed number will be varied for each month for that profession and number of invitations we can not predict for that month and for that profession. Then that profession is called pro rata.
Currently software engineer profession (261313) falls under pro rata.


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I know it's little bit off the topic but I need some advice. 

I was unable to get work reference letter from my company and submitted a statutory declaration given by me for my roles and responsibilities for skill assessment which the ICA have considered and gave me a positive feedback. This declaration is only for roles and responsibilities for other things I have all the documents. 

Now when I will be submitting documents for my VISA assessment to the CO should I submit a declaration given by me along with a new declaration signed my supervisor vouching for my roles and responsibilities and witnessed by my colleagues. 

I am just asking this because I don't want to take any chances with my visa!


----------



## kanavsharma (May 30, 2015)

Eoi submitted on 13/7 with 60 points under 261313.
When can I expect??

Kanav.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

kanavsharma said:


> Eoi submitted on 13/7 with 60 points under 261313.
> When can I expect??
> 
> Kanav.


Probably you may receive in next round. Which is on nov20. Please note this is just guess.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Probably you may receive in next round. Which is on nov20. Please note this is just guess.


Sorry next round is on nov 6th. You may receive on nov20 round. This is also depends on how many 60 pointers move during Nov6 round.


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Team, 
Pls add me also. My stats is 233411 electronics engineer. EOI date 10/07/2015 with 55+5 points. Did all the mentioned applicants are 55+5 = 60 or their total is 60 for 189


----------



## Sri2020 (Oct 11, 2015)

sanjay776 said:


> Hi Sri,
> 
> You can get the invitation on 20th Nov. round. If lucky then you can get the invite on 06th Nov.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much Sanjay


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Friends:
I have logged EOI on 26th Oct 2015 for 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) under 489 sub class. with 55+5 points
How much time it took to get invitation


----------



## The Paki (Sep 5, 2015)

Yesterday, I sat for the PTE examination and I got my results this afternoon; and what a relief it was to see scoring 90 in Listening, Reading & Speaking, and 88 in Writing.

Once I update my EOI, I will jump directly from 65 points to 75 points for 189 General Accountant 221111 category.

I thought to share my experience, as it may help others getting through the PTE examination.


Purchase the online mock examination. It is cheap, and it will definitely help you getting familiar with the actual exam format.
The difficulty level for exam 1 will be very much easier than the exam 2; and logically, the indicative marking which you will get, will exactly be the opposite.
Do not get disheartened by the indicative results which you will get – to me they are totally fake! I did not get better than 60 points in any component of the mock examination.
The three most important tasks which you must do are:

a.	Remember the sequence of the components in each section, and the number of items within it. This will help you against the surprises, which you will face while sitting in the examination. You can make an Acronym for each section like RRDRA, i.e. Read aloud, Repeat the sentence, Describe an image, Retell the lecture and Answer the short question.

b.	Immediately write down these acronyms on the sheet which will be provided to you in the examination room, during the time which is not being counted towards your examination, i.e. Pre introduction screen. Keep looking at the paper from time to time to know which section is going to pop up in front of you.

c.	Manage the time! Most of the time management is required in Reading section because the Speaking and Writing sections are automatically timed. Listening sections also requires time management, but it can be managed fairly easy therefore practice the most for Reading section.


In speaking section, speak as much as you can. While explaining the graphs do not concentrate too much on the minute details given. Just focus on the key legends given with the graph and then structure only those. For example, if there’s something written like CO2 Emissions/Ton/Resident in UK on y-axis and a detail of cities and no. of years on x-axis, just say “Carbon dioxide emissions per resident in UK over a period of 10 years”. Most of the graph’s structure will be the same, so practice beforehand for the opening sentence of a bar graph, a pie chart, a line graph and a pictograph.
Search for the “Most commonly misspelled words” on google and go through them, at least once.
Make sure you know where to give and not to give the space between the most commonly used words, like: at least, do not, in front, altogether, although, cannot, etc.

I think I have covered most of the points which I considered while sitting for the examination and definitely this paid off.

Good luck with your endeavors!


----------



## jojo351 (Sep 28, 2015)

waiting for an 2339 category 189 with 60 points and EOI lodged on 28 Sep. 

Is EOI completely automatic? like take a snapshot of the pointed and lodge date then automatically the allocated seat be assigned to each occupation?


----------



## engmohamed (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello all,
I'm confused because of some questions at the EOI:
Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
How many family members?
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
Is the partner an Australian permanent resident or citizen?

What do they mean by a future application? 
Can anybody help?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## riyansydney (Jul 7, 2015)

Question to forum expart kheda, employment assessment for accounting is their have any .minimum salary bench mark . I checked cpa website and no where it mention about minimum wages. Also i have not found any thing at diab website. If you know then what will be the minimum salary for full time assistant accountant or part time permanent assistant accountant in australian market.


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

riyansydney said:


> Question to forum expart kheda, employment assessment for accounting is their have any .minimum salary bench mark . I checked cpa website and no where it mention about minimum wages. Also i have not found any thing at diab website. If you know then what will be the minimum salary for full time assistant accountant or part time permanent assistant accountant in australian market.


My lowest salary was INR 10,000 PM but same has been assessed positively by ICA, I guess u cannot be lower than that


----------



## acars (Oct 23, 2015)

ankit_smart said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know it's little bit off the topic but I need some advice.
> 
> ...



It is quite surprising that ICAA accepted statutory declarations. Nowadays, it is not that flexible and asks for reference on letter heads. Anyways, I think you will have to get manager signed declarations to DIBP because if that's not the case then how will they verify length and nature of employment! In terms of self declaration, anyone could submit those that's why they require work reference.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Can subclass 189 (60 pointers) cut offs dates?


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

It looks like 60 point 2613 after 25/10 no chance this fy


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

Onshore said:


> It looks like 60 point 2613 after 25/10 no chance this fy


How about 263111?!


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi experts,
can you please clarify on this.
we are applying my spouse as primary applicant for 189. Once we get PR, Is it legal for dependent to work in Australia (any job) ?


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

acars said:


> It is quite surprising that ICAA accepted statutory declarations. Nowadays, it is not that flexible and asks for reference on letter heads. Anyways, I think you will have to get manager signed declarations to DIBP because if that's not the case then how will they verify length and nature of employment! In terms of self declaration, anyone could submit those that's why they require work reference.


Well the statutory declaration was only for my roles and responsibilities, for other things I had all the documents ready. I even sent them a mail which contains the reference from my HR that my company will not give roles and responsibilities.

None of the managers are willing to sign on letter heads now days!

What do you think should I push them for Complete reference letter or Just try to get a declaration signed by my manager considering that ICA has already assessed positively on my statutory declaration. 

I just don't want to leave anything to chances!

Thanks


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi experts,
Can you please clarify. After we got PR (189), Whether dependent can work in Australia ? is it Legal ?


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hi experts,
> Can you please clarify. After we got PR (189), Whether dependent can work in Australia ? is it Legal ?



Yes,Bharat, dependants can work


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Yes,Bharat, dependants can work


Thank you Arun32.


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

Is there any chance of getting an invitation for 263111 in this year...


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

haisergeant said:


> Update the list after reassess and have 2 more years of experience:
> 2613** Queue
> ----------------
> 261313 65 26/10/2015 Umas
> ...


All,

2613 coders, please subscribe to below thread. It seems many people are getting left and right invitations from both states. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship-532.html

Prefer Vic as it is fast, many IT companies, low cost of living yet excellent living standards. 

I am testing my fate in TOEFL if thru I will jump in this bandwagon.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

5 more days left. I don't know if 65+ pointers will grow as much this week  I do have a 70 point friend for 2613xx. He'll probs get it...


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

spark92 said:


> 5 more days left. I don't know if 65+ pointers will grow as much this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Spark,
You on 60 points or 65 ?!


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

*New to this thread applying with 65 261313 Software engg*

Hi all,

Was going through the thread for some time, you can add me to the list with 65 points for 261313[S/W engg]. Do I stand a chance to get invitation in Nov'06 2015 round.

Wish every one all the best.


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

Additional info:

I have logged my EOI on 31/10/2015 ~ 6:00 PM [IST].


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Hey Spark,
> You on 60 points or 65 ?!


60 points


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Onshore said:


> It looks like 60 point 2613 after 25/10 no chance this fy


Never loose heart its all about 60+ pointers making into the queue. Hopefully situation gets better in future.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Fantastic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was going through the thread for some time, you can add me to the list with 65 points for 261313[S/W engg]. Do I stand a chance to get invitation in Nov'06 2015 round.
> 
> Wish every one all the best.


You will surely be invited on Nov-6th and start prepare relevant documents.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

spark92 said:


> 5 more days left. I don't know if 65+ pointers will grow as much this week  I do have a 70 point friend for 2613xx. He'll probs get it...


There should be more than 230 people with 65 pointers in this draw, in order not to reach you. Do you think it is practical number? I think this time many 60 pointers will go thru. Just my guess


----------



## shaminder (Sep 17, 2015)

ateeqmohammd7 said:


> how about 263111?!


16/08/2015


----------



## shaminder (Sep 17, 2015)

Ateeqmohammd7 said:


> Is there any chance of getting an invitation for 263111 in this year...


Yes pretty much but obviously depends on when u are applying. On average it takes 2 to 3 months for invitation of 60 pointers.


----------



## shaminder (Sep 17, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Can subclass 189 (60 pointers) cut offs dates?


Most probably you will be getting invitation this month.


----------



## shaminder (Sep 17, 2015)

On average 20 days per round are being cleared for non-pro rata occupations


----------



## shaminder (Sep 17, 2015)

Mandip said:


> Hi Friends:
> I have logged EOI on 26th Oct 2015 for 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) under 489 sub class. with 55+5 points
> How much time it took to get invitation


last date was 26 sep 2015 for 65 pointers. 17 june for 60 pointers.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

indy2aus said:


> There should be more than 230 people with 65 pointers in this draw, in order not to reach you. Do you think it is practical number? I think this time many 60 pointers will go thru. Just my guess


Why not? The previous one happened like that?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Count on guys... 5 more days to friday.

2613** Queue 
----------------
261313 65 26/10/2015 Umas
261312 65 27/10/2015 BrainDrain
261312 65 29/10/2015 Jagdesh
261313 65 30/10/2015 haisergeant 
261313 65 31/10/2015 Fantastic
261312 60 11/05/2015 kamleein 
261313 60 13/05/2015 ab2812 
261313 60 15/05/2015 Ff123 
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin 
261313 60 21/05/2015 Lakhshmi 
261313 60 22/05/2015 ndhal 
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris 
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain 
261313 60 29/05/2015 Positive01 
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia 
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj 
261311 60 04/06/2015 Karthik8036 
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015 
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454 
261313 60 06/06/2015 pdomala
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam 
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32 
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair 
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman 
261313 60 26/06/2015 saifjunaid 
261312 60 26/06/2015 auscol1984
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp 
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa 
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek 
261313 60 01/07/2015 Simam
261313 60 02/07/2015 Robi.bd
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer 
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi 
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli 
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011 
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli 
261312 60 08/07/2015 belgianvince
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin 
261313 60 11/07/2015 deep07 
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92 
261313 60 13/07/2015 kanavsharma
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123 
261313 60 15/07/2015 elite.shweta
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl 
2613XX 60 23/07/2015 greatwork 
261313 60 25/07/2015 Fanish
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak 
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76 
261313 60 11/08/2015 JaveSh1985 
261313 60 11/08/2015 samuel John 
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011 
261311 60 24/08/2015 Onshore
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11 
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats 
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736 
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh 
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus 
261313 60 06/09/2015 kapadnis
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish 
261313 60 09/09/2015 vivekbwaj
261312 60 11/09/2015 powerful_j 
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu 
261313 60 16/09/2015 isaiasfritsch 
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily 
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime 
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma 
261313 60 28/09/2015 fahad81
261313 60 29/09/2015 indausitis (Ramya)
261312 60 29/09/2015 singhbling
261313 60 30/09/2015 kumargaurav29
261312 60 01/10/2015 3br4h!m
261313 60 02/10/2015 justdoitt
261312 60 04/10/2015 JK123
261313 60 05/10/2015 Esh
261311 60 18/10/2015 Alhad
261311 60 19/10/2015 naga_me87
261311 60 28/10/2015 Prathap
261313 60 01/11/2015 Siddhesh.t


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Why not? The previous one happened like that?


Last time it happened so, because there were around 28 days backlog for 65+ pointers. This time the backlog for 65+ pointers is only 15 days since the last invited applicant was on 22 October!

Chances of all slots being taken by 65+ pointers is very rare. So 60 pointers should get a kick on!


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Last time it happened so, because there were around 28 days backlog for 65+ pointers. This time the backlog for 65+ pointers is only 15 days since the last invited applicant was on 22 October!
> 
> Chances of all slots being taken by 65+ pointers is very rare. So 60 pointers should get a kick on!



1. How far has the backlog for accountants been cleared and any idea if I could get a invite next friday?

2. When will the next invite for 190 be?

Occupation Code - 221111 General Accountant 
Age - 25 (30 Points)
PTE - Sat exam 20.10.15 | Result 21.08.15 (86 79 90 80 - 20 Points)
CPA Skills Assessment - Positive Result 21.08.15 - 15 Points)
EOI submitted - 189 | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65pts
EOI submitted - 190 | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65 + 5pts | NSW Nomination ??| NSW Invitation 190 VISA Lodged ??


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

shaminder said:


> Ateeqmohammd7 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any chance of getting an invitation for 263111 in this year...
> ...


Thnank You


----------



## Ateeqmohammd7 (Oct 28, 2015)

shaminder said:


> Mandip said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends:
> ...


So after 17 June 60 pointers with 263111 did not receive any invitation at all ?!
Thats strange?!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

manthan29 said:


> 1. How far has the backlog for accountants been cleared and any idea if I could get a invite next friday?
> 
> 2. When will the next invite for 190 be?
> 
> ...


Honestly, i'm not keeping track of the accountants category. Maybe someone elsw can chip in! Sorry bud... Cheers and all the best!


----------



## acars (Oct 23, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> manthan29 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. How far has the backlog for accountants been cleared and any idea if I could get a invite next friday?
> ...



You have a better chance at 190. In 189, 65 pointers will take time (months) to get invited


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

acars said:


> You have a better chance at 190. In 189, 65 pointers will take time (months) to get invited


When do you think the next 190 invite could be?


----------



## acars (Oct 23, 2015)

manthan29 said:


> acars said:
> 
> 
> > You have a better chance at 190. In 189, 65 pointers will take time (months) to get invited
> ...


Sorry not keeping track of 190. Should be soon, I guess


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

manthan29 said:


> When do you think the next 190 invite could be?





manthan29 said:


> When do you think the next 190 invite could be?


Hey there,

So then, your question about where the backlog is. Just a FYI that you can see that yourself. Just go to Skill Select and click on the current invitation link. You can see the Date of Effect and the points there. DOE is the time until which the invitations have been sent and Points Score would be the minimum points that received an invitation. Apparently, for 189, the last round conducted on October 23 saw invites up to August 26 with 70 point cut-off. So, forget 65, not even 70 pointers beyond august 26 have been invited. As lazy as this country is, DIBP is no different as well. From sending invitations to posting the result, everything takes forever. All is all, realistically, with 65, there is no hope for the next few months. If they start issuing 210 invitations again, November will see september and october 70 pointers cleared and may be 50 65 pointers from July. Then the rest of july, august, sepetember and october will easily taken until January to be cleared. As frustrating as this may sound, I don't have a fuc.... clue as to what on earth DIBP does and think.

Regarding the 190, they are inviting accountants with 70 points and auditor with 65. Apparently, they filled out the external auditor on 189 instead of pro-rating it and are sending invites from 190. The last one who received an invite was on October 29 with EOI for Oct 26. Now, if you are lucky, hope to receive one this November, if they send anything to 65 pointers at all.

Finally, don't like to say this but reconsider your decision to migrate to australia. Businesses here are scarce and with as many people coming as accountants, there are no jobs at all. Yes, if you are happy working as a cleaner, a cook, a housekeeper, this country is for you. Do not mean to discourage but business people are having and will have tough times with all these people applying from PR.


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

stamang said:


> Hey there,
> 
> So then, your question about where the backlog is. Just a FYI that you can see that yourself. Just go to Skill Select and click on the current invitation link. You can see the Date of Effect and the points there. DOE is the time until which the invitations have been sent and Points Score would be the minimum points that received an invitation. Apparently, for 189, the last round conducted on October 23 saw invites up to August 26 with 70 point cut-off. So, forget 65, not even 70 pointers beyond august 26 have been invited. As lazy as this country is, DIBP is no different as well. From sending invitations to posting the result, everything takes forever. All is all, realistically, with 65, there is no hope for the next few months. If they start issuing 210 invitations again, November will see september and october 70 pointers cleared and may be 50 65 pointers from July. Then the rest of july, august, sepetember and october will easily taken until January to be cleared. As frustrating as this may sound, I don't have a fuc.... clue as to what on earth DIBP does and think.
> 
> ...


Thank's for the info. This helps a lot.


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

engmohamed said:


> Hello all,
> I'm confused because of some questions at the EOI:
> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
> How many family members?
> ...


Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?

If you are married and have kids, you must answer yes. and you can put your family member numbers. for ex, if you have 2 kids, so the number will be 3.

Is the partner an Australian permanent resident or citizen? if your wife is an Australian citizen or she has a PR , so you can answer yes.

Cheers

Hany


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

what is the cut off dates for subclass 189 (60 pointers) mechanical engineer?


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

yasmeenaaa said:


> what is the cut off dates for subclass 189 (60 pointers) mechanical engineer?


Hey,
16th Aug was the cut-off.
And it moved by 20 days from Oct 2nd round.

So, You would surely get an invitation on 6th Nov (5th Nov evening for you)


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi all,

I wish that will be movement in 60 pointer list this week for 2613*

Please give me some hope


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> 2613 coders, please subscribe to below thread. It seems many people are getting left and right invitations from both states.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Can i apply for both 189 and 190 visa?
I also wanted another clarification, i have 60 points and overall band in IELTS is 7.5, you have said apply for SA. Wanted to know what SA is?


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Count on guys... 5 more days to friday.
> 
> 2613** Queue
> ----------------
> ...




Hi Dhijaj... pls add me to the list.

261313
9th June'15
60 points


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

indausitis said:


> Hi,
> Can i apply for both 189 and 190 visa?
> I also wanted another clarification, i have 60 points and overall band in IELTS is 7.5, you have said apply for SA. Wanted to know what SA is?


SA = South Australia state sponsorship;


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Hey,
> 16th Aug was the cut-off.
> And it moved by 20 days from Oct 2nd round.
> 
> So, You would surely get an invitation on 6th Nov (5th Nov evening for you)


ALOK Mate;;;

Its really good that you are keeping everyone motivated


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

gnt said:


> ALOK Mate;;;
> 
> Its really good that you are keeping everyone motivated



:boxing:


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

gnt said:


> SA = South Australia state sponsorship;


So, its possible to submit another EOI for state nomination? even though i have already submitted the 189 EOI application?


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello folks,

Hope that good news come for you in the next round  Does anybody know that that: if my past or current work is not related to the occupation I submitted in the EOI, should I also fill the work experiences into the EOI? I know that these experiences wouldn't add any point in the point test. I've just graduated for 1 year and is applying offshore. But would the CO require such information provided? 
Looking forward to replies.

Thanks


----------



## swamyt (Jan 24, 2015)

Dear Friends,
I have submitted my EOI for NSW on 5-Jun-2015 & Victoria on 3-Oct-2015 with Age=15, PTE=10, Education=15, State Territory=5, Experience=15 = 60 for the Nominated Occupation 261313 Subclass 190.
So far I haven't received any communication either from NSW or Victoria, is there any issue over here, does it takes so much time to get the invitation. Can some one provide me the details who have received, can we see the current status on applications or some thing where we can get to know the precise details as to where do we stand. Regards Swamy


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Software and application programmers (2613) can check the clearance history and their chances of invitation in coming round. Check the link in my signature.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello everyone..

By mistake I entered my EOI date as 22nd May,2015 for 261313(60 points ) but it is 20th May,2015.I just confirmed from my consultant.I have updated the list now

2613** Queue
----------------
261313 65 26/10/2015 Umas
261312 65 27/10/2015 BrainDrain
261312 65 29/10/2015 Jagdesh
261313 65 30/10/2015 haisergeant
261313 65 31/10/2015 Fantastic
261312 60 11/05/2015 kamleein
261313 60 13/05/2015 ab2812
261313 60 15/05/2015 Ff123
261313 60 16/05/2015 wolfskin
261313 60 20/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 21/05/2015 Lakhshmi
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 29/05/2015 Positive01
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 03/06/2015 Jeba
261313 60 04/06/2015 Dhijaj
261311 60 04/06/2015 Karthik8036
261313 60 04/06/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/06/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX 60 05/06/2015 Chandana9454
261313 60 06/06/2015 pdomala
261313 60 08/06/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 09/06/2015 Arun32
261313 60 09/06/2015 itsme121ab
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261313 60 26/06/2015 saifjunaid
261312 60 26/06/2015 auscol1984
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 01/07/2015 Kratimek
261313 60 01/07/2015 Simam
261313 60 02/07/2015 Robi.bd
261311 60 03/07/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 04/07/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261313 60 04/07/2015 ashwin.nooli
261312 60 08/07/2015 belgianvince
261313 60 10/07/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 11/07/2015 deep07
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 13/07/2015 kanavsharma
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 15/07/2015 elite.shweta
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
2613XX 60 23/07/2015 greatwork
261313 60 25/07/2015 Fanish
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 08/08/2015 rksundaram76
261313 60 11/08/2015 JaveSh1985
261313 60 11/08/2015 samuel John
261311 60 04/07/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261311 60 24/08/2015 Onshore
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 01/09/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 03/09/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 04/09/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 06/09/2015 kapadnis
261313 60 09/09/2015 amarjagadish
261313 60 09/09/2015 vivekbwaj
261312 60 11/09/2015 powerful_j
261312 60 12/09/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 16/09/2015 isaiasfritsch
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma
261313 60 28/09/2015 fahad81
261313 60 29/09/2015 indausitis (Ramya)
261312 60 29/09/2015 singhbling
261313 60 30/09/2015 kumargaurav29
261312 60 01/10/2015 3br4h!m
261313 60 02/10/2015 justdoitt
261312 60 04/10/2015 JK123
261313 60 05/10/2015 Esh
261311 60 18/10/2015 Alhad
261311 60 19/10/2015 naga_me87
261311 60 28/10/2015 Prathap
261313 60 01/11/2015 Siddhesh.t


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

murtza4u said:


> Software and application programmers (2613) can check the clearance history and their chances of invitation in coming round. Check the link in my signature.


Hi Murtza4u,

Referring to your signature, may I request you to explain how do below points work:

1. "Visa applied" - Do we apply visa by just clicking apply?
2. Docs - what all documents did you submit? Would you pls share the list?
3. Health - How did you get the health check completed?
4. Current employment verification - how does this happen?

Thanks,
Alpha


----------



## shebyjose (Oct 15, 2015)

ndhal said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> By mistake I entered my EOI date as 22nd May,2015 for 261313(60 points ) but it is 20th May,2015.I just confirmed from my consultant.I have updated the list now
> 
> ...


Could you please tell me what is the source of this list?
I want to add my name in this list...


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

shebyjose said:


> Could you please tell me what is the source of this list?
> 
> I want to add my name in this list...



Wats ur details.. Ill add u... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shebyjose (Oct 15, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Wats ur details.. Ill add u...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply...

So its not pulled from any EOI submitted repository.. Am I right?
261313 Submitted EOI on 28th June 2015 with 60 points...
Please add me with my details...

One more question, Is there any place where we can see in skillset site with the cut off dates of the invitees with points for the last draw?

Regards,
Sheby


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Can someone tell me if we can apply EOI for 189 and 190 visa?


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Following is my analysis w.r.t 261313 ANZCO invitation rounds in Oct-2015.

DIBP sends 217 invites on Oct-09-2015 and clears 60+ pointers till Sep-26-2015 03:06 PM which means around 217 candidates having 60+ points enters in the queue 
for these 20 days. And averaging 217 / 20 = 10.85 candidates per day.

DIBP sends 218 invites on Oct-23-2015 and clears 60+ pointers till Oct-22-2015 12:02 AM which means around 218 candidates having 60+ points enters in the queue 
for these 25 days(skipped Oct-22-2015 as only 2 minutes passed and whole day remaining). And averaging 218 / 25 = 8.72 candidates per day.

So in conclusion averaging 10.85 / 8.72 = 9.78 candidates having 60+ points enters in the queue between Sep-07-2015 to Oct-22-2015. 
It means 15 days gap(Oct-22-2015 to Nov-05-2015) will have 15 * 9.78 = 146 candidates having 60+ points and leaving space of 217 - 146 = 71 seats for 60 pointers.

This whole analysis solely based on entry of 60+ pointers, hopefully ratio of 60+ pointers will remain same or degraded for better chance of 60 pointers.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

shebyjose said:


> Thank you for your reply...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing i am just surfing across this forum and collecting details. And adding here.. Day by day list is growing but not reducing. 

The cutoff details are there in skillselect page in invitation round reports 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

myasirma said:


> Following is my analysis w.r.t 261313 ANZCO invitation rounds in Oct-2015.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True but in sep they cleared 36 days of 65 pointers and 35 odd days of 60 pointrs intotal 547 invitses. The strike rate is different in each round. Browse through this thread few pages back, i had given my calculations... But always a mistry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

indausitis said:


> Can someone tell me if we can apply EOI for 189 and 190 visa?


You can apply for both in just a single eoi. Or you can do multiple too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

3 more days left. Let's hope something good. I wish they continued 2300 per month thing. I would have already received then


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

swamyt said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have submitted my EOI for NSW on 5-Jun-2015 & Victoria on 3-Oct-2015 with Age=15, PTE=10, Education=15, State Territory=5, Experience=15 = 60 for the Nominated Occupation 261313 Subclass 190.
> So far I haven't received any communication either from NSW or Victoria, is there any issue over here, does it takes so much time to get the invitation. Can some one provide me the details who have received, can we see the current status on applications or some thing where we can get to know the precise details as to where do we stand. Regards Swamy


Swamy, Victoria sends invitation not thru regular EOI which is there. You need to follow different procedures. Please follow below thread patiently and post or PM them accordingly. By now you should be having visa.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship-534.html


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Following is my analysis w.r.t 261313 ANZCO invitation rounds in Oct-2015.
> 
> DIBP sends 217 invites on Oct-09-2015 and clears 60+ pointers till Sep-26-2015 03:06 PM which means around 217 candidates having 60+ points enters in the queue
> for these 20 days. And averaging 217 / 20 = 10.85 candidates per day.
> ...



Very Good Analysis mate .. can the similar analysis be done for how many 60 pointers would be there from May9 (Cut off date ) to till now .. so we can estimate till what date (71 Seats) 60 pointers can be cleared .. This Analysis is really helpful.


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

Just guessing there would be One and half times the nof applicants of 60+ pointers per each day. So from the above analysis .. 9.78*1.5 = 14.67 ,60 pointers per day. 
Slots Left for 60 pointers is 71. 71/14.67 = 4.8. 
So 60 pointers cut off date can be moved from 4-5 days.

If the ratio is 1:1 71/9.78 = 7.25 i.e 7-8 days.

Praying god to make my analysis wrong ...


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

The 2613 queue is so big, i have added them in the google docs. 

Please see the list in the link
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit?pli=1#gid=1396160536


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

*@dhijaj - Great work!*



dhijaj said:


> The 2613 queue is so big, i have added them in the google docs.
> 
> Please see the list in the link
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit?pli=1#gid=1396160536


Great job @dhijaj! This is probably a better sample representation of all the applicants! All down to you going through various posts on the forum and collating the same here!

Really appreciate the effort!


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

spark92 said:


> 3 more days left. Let's hope something good. I wish they continued 2300 per month thing. I would have already received then


All bets are on this rounds results. Hoping for the best.:juggle:


----------



## prem9 (Nov 3, 2015)

*EOI November Dates*

When is the next pick for November month.... I do not see anywhere mentioned in immi.gov.au ..... Has anyone submitted in September 2015 got an invite with 60 points in the Software Engineer list?


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

Hope you are wrong... It is acceptable for me to clear 14-15 60point guys...


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

pramodrepaka said:


> When is the next pick for November month.... I do not see anywhere mentioned in immi.gov.au ..... Has anyone submitted in September 2015 got an invite with 60 points in the Software Engineer list?


Dear pramodrepaka

Invitations updates are available at following URL and on Invitation Rounds tab having current, next and previous rounds results.
SkillSelect

Currently 60 pointers are stuck at May-09-2015 and next round will be on Friday Nov-06-2015.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear pramodrepaka
> 
> Invitations updates are available at following URL and on Invitation Rounds tab having current, next and previous rounds results.
> SkillSelect
> ...


Next invitation will be on nov 5th I.e on Thursday 6.30 pm(In India), as India timezone is 5.30 hours behind than Australia zone.


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

powerful_j said:


> Hope you are wrong... It is acceptable for me to clear 14-15 60point guys...


In May n June there should be less number of 60 pointers. There are two reasons for this.

1) Many of them would have applied for State Sponsorship and got the invitation
2) As it is hard to wait down the queue, they should have upgraded their points by appearing for English exam like PTE which is quick in giving out the results and moved out of 60 pointers queue.

My guess is there would be less than 100, 60 pointers from May 9 to June End.:fingerscrossed:

Making multiple analysis's to make mind think that I would get the invitation. :confused2:


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> In May n June there should be less number of 60 pointers. There are two reasons for this.
> 
> 1) Many of them would have applied for State Sponsorship and got the invitation
> 2) As it is hard to wait down the queue, they should have upgraded their points by appearing for English exam like PTE which is quick in giving out the results and moved out of 60 pointers queue.
> ...


he he i applied on the same day as you... have to wait to see how the trend is.... i dont want to be get disappointed expecting an invite this time...


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for November 2015 round.&lt;==*



VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> In May n June there should be less number of 60 pointers. There are two reasons for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said mate... I assume there would be on avg 9 per day 65+ pointers and 5 per day 60 pointers.

Then u can assume that how many days backlog can be cleared. If there are less 65+ pointers by any chance, then more good for 60 pointers 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> In May n June there should be less number of 60 pointers. There are two reasons for this.
> 
> 1) Many of them would have applied for State Sponsorship and got the invitation
> 2) As it is hard to wait down the queue, they should have upgraded their points by appearing for English exam like PTE which is quick in giving out the results and moved out of 60 pointers queue.
> ...


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

Very happy to see your reply.


----------



## Choihs85 (Jul 21, 2015)

Dear expats.

I have been out of interest in invitation rounds since I left australia over the last couple of months. I am a 60 pointer with external auditor and considering patiently awaiting the next year's immigration scheme. 

Just wondering if there is any speculation on removal of accounting related occupations out of the sol. I assume that external auditors with 60 points have been cleared by the end of July and my date of effect is 12th Aug. Just behind fortnightly. 

Anyone who is on the same boat in Australia, sharing this info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Feeling Blue !!! 
_"Live for today hope for tomorrow"_ -- Einstine


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Feeling Blue !!!
> _"Live for today hope for tomorrow"_ -- Einstine


Dear wolfskin

Take my words, you will surely be invited in coming round.


----------



## Abali786 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hay experts, need your opinion about Accounting invites, what are the chances for 65 pointers in this round? Please get me out of this miserable shocks?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Abali786 said:


> Hay experts, need your opinion about Accounting invites, what are the chances for 65 pointers in this round? Please get me out of this miserable shocks?


Not even a chance. Next month likely.


----------



## Abali786 (Oct 22, 2015)

So you mean its still be at 70 pointer this month too?


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

Abali786 said:


> So you mean its still be at 70 pointer this month too?


It will depend on how many invitations they decide to give to accountants this round. 

Theoretically they are supposed to be around 110, if so I think that some 65 pointers who submitted EOI in the first half of July will get an invite.

However, since September DIBP has invite only 20-25 accountants in each round.


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Abali786 said:


> So you mean its still be at 70 pointer this month too?


Please add yourself to the list, so that you and us can know when to expect the invitation.


----------



## Abali786 (Oct 22, 2015)

Can u help me adding ma self as i am not good at forum application? How can i add? And thank u so much for clearification, appreciated


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

Abali786 said:


> Can u help me adding ma self as i am not good at forum application? How can i add? And thank u so much for clearification, appreciated


When did you submit your EOI and how many points do you claim?


----------



## Abali786 (Oct 22, 2015)

Have claim 65 point on 31 july


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

myasirma said:


> Dear wolfskin
> 
> Take my words, you will surely be invited in coming round.


I appreciate your kind words


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> I appreciate your kind words


In everyone's best interests, it's imperative you get it @wolfskin!  Cheers bud...


----------



## binsmyth (Nov 5, 2014)

just submitted eoi for 65 points for 26313. When can i expect the invitation?


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

binsmyth said:


> just submitted eoi for 65 points for 26313. When can i expect the invitation?


Tomorrow AUS time, next round would be 6 Nov


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi All,

Anuy Idea in 23 octoberinvitation, till what date 60 pointers under 2613 got invitation?

I have launched my EOI on Aug 18th 2015 with 60 points, Visa 189. Any chance of getting invitation in November?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Feeling Blue !!!
> _"Live for today hope for tomorrow"_ -- Einstine


Hi Mate,

I wish you get the invite this time along with ndhal and other friends.

Though my case looks to be a dream, I look forward to hearing the happy news from you and other friends.

Good luck!!


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

perthwa1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anuy Idea in 23 octoberinvitation, till what date 60 pointers under 2613 got invitation?
> 
> I have launched my EOI on Aug 18th 2015 with 60 points, Visa 189. Any chance of getting invitation in November?


No invites for 60 pointers in the last round. Please visit the official site for more details.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Hope so...they will clear most of the May applicant


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

Take a guess - how many 60 pointers will get cleared?

a) 100
b) 150
c) 200


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Feeling Blue !!!
> _"Live for today hope for tomorrow"_ -- Einstine


Hey, 
Any Idea about why your 190 got rejected?


----------



## Zeenat Anslem (Feb 10, 2015)

I want to know what is the possibility to get an invite with 55+5 points, i submitted my EOI on 28th Oct 2015 for 149212..

Please help


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Is there a timeline by when u should submit the EOI after ACS? I am planning to apply for NSW and Vic 190 visa application by this week. I got my ACS result by 28th Sep 2015. 

Regards


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

indausitis said:


> Is there a timeline by when u should submit the EOI after ACS? I am planning to apply for NSW and Vic 190 visa application by this week. I got my ACS result by 28th Sep 2015.
> 
> Regards


Submit asap ...


----------



## Forc3s (Sep 5, 2015)

Waiting eagerly for Nov 6th with 60 pts. Registered Nurse DOE 18th August.


----------



## The_Dark (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi,

I have 65 points ,Electrical Engineer, I don't want to apply for November 6 round as I need to save some money ...is it okey to submit EOI on November 7 and wait for 20th ? or should I go for this one? any advice would be appreciated from fellow members. Thank you. Abrar


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

haisergeant said:


> binsmyth said:
> 
> 
> > just submitted eoi for 65 points for 26313. When can i expect the invitation?
> ...


Did u mean India 6:30 PM


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I wish you get the invite this time along with ndhal and other friends.
> 
> ...


Clock is ticking fast .. one more sleepless night ...


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

All the best guys 24hr left


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hey,
> Any Idea about why your 190 got rejected?


They don't bother to mention a reason apart from a standard mail saying your skill are not required kind of ... and that's why VIC don't give a ___ about your profile


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

so stressed i wish to get invitation tomorrow


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

??..my turn will be May be in 2016 after feb or march...
What is your points breakdown and EOI DOE?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

less than 24 hours.

Can we please update 2613xx list to see the latest added ones?


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

submitted my EOI today as on 4th Nov , for system analyst , with 65 points , WHAT ARE THE CHANCES FOR INVITE IN 6TH OR 20TH Nov round


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

Good luck everyone for tomorrow round.
let us share us the good news when we all receive the invitations


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

karanvir3 said:


> submitted my EOI today as on 4th Nov , for system analyst , with 65 points , WHAT ARE THE CHANCES FOR INVITE IN 6TH OR 20TH Nov round


Jealous of you .. you will receive invitation tomorrow ...

All the best for next procedures


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

itsme121ab said:


> Take a guess - how many 60 pointers will get cleared?
> 
> a) 100
> b) 150
> c) 200


Is this multiple choice multiple answer? or single answer. If, then 100.


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> Jealous of you .. you will receive invitation tomorrow ...
> 
> All the best for next procedures


i can see people who have submitted eoi in august and september and have not received invites , i guess ill have to wait till January round


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

karanvir3 said:


> i can see people who have submitted eoi in august and september and have not received invites , i guess ill have to wait till January round


Yea Karanvir you would have to wait until december 2nd round or january.


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

i guess in december there wud be only 1 round as there will be holidays for embassy


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

karanvir3 said:


> i guess in december there wud be only 1 round as there will be holidays for embassy


I believe everyone is expecting 2 rounds in December - 4th and 18th... The next one will be a long wait though!

:fingerscrossed: for tomorrow! All the best everyone...:juggle:


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

19.5 hours to go my dear friends.... 
May I borrow a to.e machine please....


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

karanvir3 said:


> i guess in december there wud be only 1 round as there will be holidays for embassy


Hi Karan presumably in december also they would try to have two rounds one on 4th and 2nd on 18th just before christmas. 

Still got to wait for the announcement. Best wishes for upcoming rounds.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

guys how many hours left ?


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

18hrs


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Ok For the sake of members, posting the latest list.

261313	65	26/10/2015	Umas
261312	65	27/10/2015	BrainDrain
261312	65	29/10/2015	Jagdesh
261313	65	30/10/2015	haisergeant
261313	65	31/10/2015	Fantastic
261313	65	3/11/2015	binsmyth
261312	60	11/5/2015	kamleein
261313	60	13/05/2015	ab2812
261313	60	15/05/2015	Ff123
261313	60	16/05/2015	wolfskin
261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454
261313	60	6/6/2015	pdomala
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer
2613XX	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince
261313	60	10/7/2015	MQ_haibin
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl
2613XX	60	23/07/2015	greatwork
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis (Ramya)
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m
261313	60	2/10/2015	justdoitt
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

please add mine, psirimalla 60 2613, DOE: June 18 2015


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

also what is the last date of 60 pointer invited?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

psirimalla said:


> also what is the last date of 60 pointer invited?



May 9 2015


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

I am about 1 month and 10 days away. Can I expect invite before the quota is over?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

psirimalla said:


> please add mine, psirimalla 60 2613, DOE: June 18 2015




Added you in the google doc in my signature



psirimalla said:


> I am about 1 month and 10 days away. Can I expect invite before the quota is over?


All are awaiting this rounds trends,. Previous rounds had backlog for even 65 pointers. this time only expecting last 15 days 65 pointers and more 60s. 
Hopefully they clear few days this time.. 

Am expecting to be some 10 days +/- 3-4 days


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Dark said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 65 points ,Electrical Engineer, I don't want to apply for November 6 round as I need to save some money ...is it okey to submit EOI on November 7 and wait for 20th ? or should I go for this one? any advice would be appreciated from fellow members. Thank you. Abrar


you don't need to pay anything when you submit the EOI. Then when you receive the invite you have 60 days to accept it and pay for it.

Now it's up to you


----------



## justdoitt (Sep 25, 2015)

Please update my score (already in the list)261313	80	2/10/2015	justdoitt


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Less than 12 hours to go for you all! All the best folks. Hope this round brings some luck to the 60 pointers!


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

justdoitt said:


> Please update my score (already in the list)261313	80	2/10/2015	justdoitt



The DOE of EOI would be the date when you updated your score i guess.

Updated the list


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> justdoitt said:
> 
> 
> > Please update my score (already in the list)261313	80	2/10/2015	justdoitt
> ...


As far as I know, DOE does not change. A perfect scenario to explain this would be anybody's birthday. In EOI stage someone's age could change and ultimately affect his points, in this case DOE does not change. So is the case with all updates.


----------



## justdoitt (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh ok...i updated on 04 Nov in that case. Thanks


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

10 hours to go friends.....


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

justdoitt said:


> Oh ok...i updated on 04 Nov in that case. Thanks


You need not worry about the date as people with more points would be invited first on priority... So cheers mate.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

kamleein said:


> As far as I know, DOE does not change. A perfect scenario to explain this would be anybody's birthday. In EOI stage someone's age could change and ultimately affect his points, in this case DOE does not change. So is the case with all updates.


Sorry... you might just be off there... The DOE changes as per the change in score... The date of filing the EOI however doesn't change.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

justdoitt said:


> Oh ok...i updated on 04 Nov in that case. Thanks



I saw few people quoting in this forum Doe changes if there is change in points claimed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

Less than 9 hours to go.. looking forward to invitation today, last time the non-pro-rata occupation 60 pointers stopped at 16/08, unfortunate for me as mine was 18/08.. should get today unless there are too many 65+ pointers out there.. and i guess since this round came 2 weeks later instead of 3 weeks I stand a chance! Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Any one who applied 489 FS visa???


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

*State Nomination recd*

Hi All

I received a mail from western Australia to apply under state nomination. But as per the requirements of western Australia one must have 12 months offer of employment, which i do not have at the moment.

Can anybody guide me that what should i do now?

Should i go with the application or ignore the mail.

Please reply


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Ok For the sake of members, posting the latest list.
> 
> 261313	65	26/10/2015	Umas
> 261312	65	27/10/2015	BrainDrain
> ...




Hope you all get invitation this time, as I have applied 489 FS visa under 261313 and according to latest rule they will send invitation 489 visa only when there is no 189 visa holder in a queue. So best of luck.


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi All
> 
> I received a mail from western Australia to apply under state nomination. But as per the requirements of western Australia one must have 12 months offer of employment, which i do not have at the moment.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,
Please check the official website, I wagely remember reading once that, if you have applied under more than one visa type on a single EOI and if you get invited under any one visa type, then the EOI may become invalid after that.... I am not sure about it and sorry for making you worry. Non the less, it helps you to take concrete decision early.


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

May be this is not right thread to ask this question. 

I am very optimistic that, will receive the invitation tomorrow. Hence, reading through the few pages in Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) and found this "Pay the initial visa application charge by credit card when you apply"

How much is the initial visa application charge? 

I am the main applicant + Partner + Kid

Please clarify.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

kamleein said:


> mohnishsharma said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


Please verify on Western Australia's official website too.


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

Umas said:


> May be this is not right thread to ask this question.
> 
> I am very optimistic that, will receive the invitation tomorrow. Hence, reading through the few pages in Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) and found this "Pay the initial visa application charge by credit card when you apply"
> 
> ...


As per the official website if you lodge your application on Dec 1st 2015 the cost would be you-3600, your spouse-1800 and kid-900 total 6300 AUD.
Please check in the below link.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-


----------



## justdoitt (Sep 25, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Hope you all get invitation this time, as I have applied 489 FS visa under 261313 and according to latest rule they will send invitation 489 visa only when there is no 189 visa holder in a queue. So best of luck.


Please update your list, as my EOI scored is updated from 60 to 80 now. (I update (my EOI on 04th Nov, 2015 after I got my English test scores)

The new entry would be "*261313 80 4/11/2015 justdoitt*"

Thanks


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi (Sep 6, 2015)

I Just one quick question. I created 2 other EOIs for state sponsorship Queensland and NSW respectively. I got the mail from Queensland for additional information. I would like to know 189 and 190 (NSW) affect my invitation process also I would like to know how this multiple EOI’s invitation operates?


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Check backlog clearance history for (2613) on the link in my signature (on the first sheet) to predict your chances for this coming round and a partial list of 2613 applicants waiting for invitation (on the second sheet) on the link in my signature.


----------



## engmohamed (Nov 25, 2014)

When can we expect receiving the invitations?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

engmohamed said:


> When can we expect receiving the invitations?




Go to your "SkillSelect" login page you will see your "submitted" status change to "Invited". In addition, you will also receive mail in your registered email ID which tells that you have received a mail from skill select.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

*263111 @ 60 points for 189*

I've submitted my application with 60 points for the 189 VISA. My DOE for EOI in SkillSelect is 31/10/2015. Do I stand a chance for an invitation in November 2015?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

5 Hours to go guysss


----------



## engmohamed (Nov 25, 2014)

What is your occupation? It depends


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

*263111 @ 60 points for 189*



engmohamed said:


> What is your occupation? It depends


263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## engmohamed (Nov 25, 2014)

gnt said:


> 5 Hours to go guysss


Im crazy ??


----------



## engmohamed (Nov 25, 2014)

dedm said:


> engmohamed said:
> 
> 
> > What is your occupation? It depends
> ...


Check your job ceiling and the number of invitations submitted until now to have an idea


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

4 hours, 27 minutes and 14 seconds to go!


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

4.5 hours left for the queue above me to clear


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

engmohamed said:


> Check your job ceiling and the number of invitations submitted until now to have an idea


Can you provide any link to check occupation ceiling


----------



## engmohamed (Nov 25, 2014)

kavimate85 said:


> engmohamed said:
> 
> 
> > Check your job ceiling and the number of invitations submitted until now to have an idea
> ...


http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-23-October-2015-Round-Results.aspx


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Just mark, 04/9. 189,2631,60,,,finger Crossed!!


----------



## naveedahmed1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

gnt said:


> 5 Hours to go guysss


what is your method of calculating time?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

engmohamed said:


> Im crazy ??


You are ???


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

naveedahmed1983 said:


> what is your method of calculating time?


Invitations are auto generated ; and the process will start at 00:00 6th Nov Sydney Time.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

dedm said:


> engmohamed said:
> 
> 
> > What is your occupation? It depends
> ...


Hi mate, What is ur points ?


----------



## engmohamed (Nov 25, 2014)

gnt said:


> engmohamed said:
> 
> 
> > Im crazy ??
> ...


I got crazy 
I'm waiting for the invitation eagerly :-/


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

3:59 hours more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> 3:59 hours more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do we have a chance today .. My EOI date is also the same :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> do we have a chance today .. My EOI date is also the same :fingerscrossed:



Ha ha ha.... I dont expect it but jfor the sake of keeping my chance n hope alive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Ha ha ha.... I dont expect it but jfor the sake of keeping my chance n hope alive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same here Dhijaj


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> Ha ha ha.... I dont expect it but jfor the sake of keeping my chance n hope alive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We all are in same category.. Donot know how long we keep refreshing pages on expat forum for this EOI thread. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

3 hours to go. good luck everyone.


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Ha ha ha.... I dont expect it but jfor the sake of keeping my chance n hope alive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will not check my Mail /SkillSelect page .. will check over here .. if luck kicks us all 
we can move out of the list.

All the best everyone 3 hours to go


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Good lucks mate....

Any idea for my case dears:

60pts| visa 189| telecommunication network engineer | eoi sub date 12/9/2015


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

I wish that this time 60 pointers will have better luck, and wish that I will be among them


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Any rough clue for my case?


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

*Good luck*



eng_hany said:


> 3 hours to go. good luck everyone.


You will definately get an invite this time. I'm certain of it


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

engmohamed said:


> I got crazy
> I'm waiting for the invitation eagerly :-/


Hopefully you will get it today


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Good Luck everyone....


261313	Points 60 EOI 9/9/2015


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

I think we have less applicant here ; Please I request every awaiting applicant to show there presence here ...


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> I wish that this time 60 pointers will have better luck, and wish that I will be among them


I wish you are IN .. which makes me also to get the Invite ..

Wish you Best of Luck


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> I will not check my Mail /SkillSelect page .. will check over here .. if luck kicks us all
> 
> we can move out of the list.
> 
> ...



I havent checked my skillselect in any of the previous rounds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> I havent checked my skillselect in any of the previous rounds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol check it guys you might already had an invitation ... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Good luck to everyone awaiting an invitation! I'm not hopeful I will get a 189 invitation this round as I only have 60 points and I have the dreaded 2613* skill and my doe is 12/08/15.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Good luck to everyone awaiting an invitation! I'm not hopeful I will get a 189 invitation this round as I only have 60 points and I have the dreaded 2613* skill and my doe is 12/08/15.


Two hours to go


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

gnt said:


> dhijaj said:
> 
> 
> > I havent checked my skillselect in any of the previous rounds
> ...


Need to wait another two and half hrs


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

I am with 65pts s/w engg till now I did not receive any mail


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Good luck all, waiting as well !!


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Fantastic said:


> I am with 65pts s/w engg till now I did not receive any mail


You will get it.

2613 Queue.

261313	80	4/11/2015	justdoitt
261312	70	3/11/2015	vepro
261313	65	26/10/2015	Umas
261312	65	27/10/2015	BrainDrain
261312	65	29/10/2015	Jagdesh
261313	65	30/10/2015	haisergeant
261313	65	31/10/2015	Fantastic
261313	65	3/11/2015	binsmyth
261312	60	11/5/2015	kamleein
261313	60	13/05/2015	ab2812
261313	60	15/05/2015	Ff123
261313	60	16/05/2015	wolfskin
261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454
261313	60	6/6/2015	pdomala
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair
2613XX	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer
2613XX	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince
261313	60	10/7/2015	MQ_haibin
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl
2613XX	60	23/07/2015	greatwork
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis (Ramya)
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Good luck to everyone awaiting an invitation! I'm not hopeful I will get a 189 invitation this round as I only have 60 points and I have the dreaded 2613* skill and my doe is 12/08/15.


Dear why you are thinking like this i guess u have doe in august and u might have more chances this time


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

2 hours. It's raining like mad in Brisbane, I hope it's not a bad sign...


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

spark92 said:


> 2 hours. It's raining like mad in Brisbane, I hope it's not a bad sign...


Raining is hope in Chinese culture, everything will be refreshed. All the best!!


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Dears,

Any clue for my invitation possibility?


60 PTS || Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312 || EOI SUB. date : 12/9/2015


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> You will get it.
> 
> 2613 Queue.
> 
> ...



what about 263312 // TELECOMMUNICATION NETWORK ENGINEER????// 60 PTS// EOI SUB DATE : 12/9/2015


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

spark92 said:


> 2 hours. It's raining like mad in Brisbane, I hope it's not a bad sign...


Rain is blessing from GOD   

All the best.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

spark92 said:


> 2 hours. It's raining like mad in Brisbane, I hope it's not a bad sign...


Is raining... hopefully tonight it shall be raining invites....


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

ultimate.01 said:


> what about 263312 // TELECOMMUNICATION NETWORK ENGINEER????// 60 PTS// EOI SUB DATE : 12/9/2015


I think for non pro rate jobs, the DOE cleared is till aug 16 i think.
I am not too sure how many days backlog was cleared last time. Wagly remember 20 days or so..

this time around probably little more than that,

lets wait and watch


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

97 mins to go ... Request everyone in the list to post news about their invite .. which would help Everyone ..

Lets hope that ..2613 list to be cleared at least for a month ..


----------



## Kvbaskar (Sep 6, 2015)

All the best to everyone.


----------



## Kvbaskar (Sep 6, 2015)

Please add me as well to the queue. 2613 60 points, Doe- July 05. Thanks.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

If the luck guys can give the occupation number , points, and date, that would be really helpful.


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

Glad that all of us are waiting together. Please those who get the invite, update it here. So that the list gets updated. ATB

90 mins to gooooooooooo...........


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Dears dhijaj ,

any update you have for 263312 people in your list???

263312 // TELECOMMUNICATION NETWORK ENGINEER????// 60 PTS// EOI SUB DATE : 12/9/2015


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

Skill select site is down looks like they are updating status. Tries to chk if status is chnaged to invite  can't wait to see a mail. Good luck guys 85 min to go


----------



## binsmyth (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't post any news because my agent submitted my EOI. So, I don't have access to the skillselect account. I hope everyone gets the invite including me. I will only know it tomorrow morning when I go there.


----------



## ssAus (Oct 21, 2015)

Good luck guys.

Can someone add me to the waiters list?

60 points, 233311, 189 EOI submitted 6/10/2015


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

Skillselect site is working absolutely fine.
And 75 mins to go!!


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

guys please reply with your points and 189 visa with 263312 skill?
so we can have 60 and 65 pointers for this skill


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

*Highlighted invitation*

Guys

Please whoever got the invitation, highlight your name.

23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/10/15 263111 60 kaned
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87 
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

Clock is ticking very slowly .. cant wait more to see the trend this time 
Hope we hear good news for sixty pointers ..


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

itsme121ab said:


> Skillselect site is working absolutely fine.
> And 75 mins to go!!


Hmm OK. Will chk again in some time app 1hr to go


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Any one who applied 489 FS visa???


Yes.
I did but accountant.
What is your occupation and point score?


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

eng_hany said:


> Guys
> 
> Please whoever got the invitation, highlight your name.
> 
> ...


All the list mentioned above got invitation already?


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

Fantastic said:


> All the list mentioned above got invitation already?


No my friend.. the post just says "please highlight WHEN you get the invitation", which for the ones who get will be in another 1 hour 4 minutes.. hoping to be one of the people who get to highlight today, soon...!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Best of luck to all... 
I will update my status a bit late . This time 60 should ROCK !!!


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Fantastic said:


> All the list mentioned above got invitation already?


One hour


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

*Request to All Members*

Whoever gets invite in this round, Please instantly post the following to help us record the figures and trend.

1. Occupation Code: 
2. Points:
3. EOI Date:

And guys, keep an eye on the invitation with lowest points and with latest (maximum) date for each occupation. It will help us figure out which occupation is cleared for what points and until which date.

I wish everyone gets invite in this round. Good luck to all.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Less than 1 hour left


----------



## singhbling (Oct 8, 2015)

Fantastic said:


> All the list mentioned above got invitation already?


Where has the old list vanished?


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Waiting for Invite*

No, waiting for the invitation...



Fantastic said:


> All the list mentioned above got invitation already?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

50 minutes left.


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

All the best everyone..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## singhbling (Oct 8, 2015)

Guys, please post an update once you have the invite. This will help others understand the trend.

ALL THE BEST :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

40 minutes to go


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

At what time they send invitation ?

28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

after 40 minutes


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

12:00 Aus time ... 6:30 PM IST


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> 12:00 Aus time ... 6:30 PM IST


which time zone in Australia ? its 10:20 PM in Brisbane (GMT +10)


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Good luck guys  ... specially 60 Pointers ... best of luck


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Even though I highly doubt that I will get an invite in this round ;; still very exited :d


----------



## singhbling (Oct 8, 2015)

Re posting the 2613 Queue.

261313	80	4/11/2015	justdoitt
261312	70	3/11/2015	vepro
261313	65	26/10/2015	Umas
261312	65	27/10/2015	BrainDrain
261312	65	29/10/2015	Jagdesh
261313	65	30/10/2015	haisergeant
261313	65	31/10/2015	Fantastic
261313	65	3/11/2015	binsmyth
261312	60	11/5/2015	kamleein
261313	60	13/05/2015	ab2812
261313	60	15/05/2015	Ff123
261313	60	16/05/2015	wolfskin
261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454
261313	60	6/6/2015	pdomala
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair
2613XX	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer
2613XX	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince
261313	60	10/7/2015	MQ_haibin
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl
2613XX	60	23/07/2015	greatwork
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis (Ramya)
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

03/09/15 233214 60 faroutsam Structural Engineer




eng_hany said:


> Guys
> 
> Please whoever got the invitation, highlight your name.
> 
> ...


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

30 mins mates .. Cant work or sit at my desk ...


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

*updated list for no pro-rata*

23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/10/15 263111 60 kaned
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
03/09/15 233214 60 Structural Engineer faroutsam 
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87 
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapa


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

dhijaj said:


> This thread is exclusively for people waiting for November 2015 invitation rounds.


Please keep an eye on the invitation with lowest points and with latest (maximum) date for 2613. It will help us figure out till what date and for what points the backlog is cleared.


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

singhbling said:


> Re posting the 2613 Queue.
> 
> 261313	80	4/11/2015	justdoitt
> 261312	70	3/11/2015	vepro
> ...


All the very best guys 
Good luck for 60 pointers from May and early June.

Cheers.


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> 30 mins mates .. Cant work or sit at my desk ...


Every one will be happy if you get an invite,,, your invite is very special to us as it will clear almost 25 days of backlog...


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> 30 mins mates .. Cant work or sit at my desk ...


I am surprised you didn't get it yet because the 2611 cut off shows 7th August 2015.


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Every one will be happy if you get an invite,,, your invite is very special to us as it will clear almost 25 days of backlog...


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

12 minutes less, count down...


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

I doubt exactly at 12:00AM Sydney time we will receive invites should allow 5 to 10 min? Can any body share their experiences pls!


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

4 minutes


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

eng_hany said:


> 23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
> 17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
> 17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
> 18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
> ...


your definitely first on d list today !  Goodluck, im so sure this will be a happy day for u!


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

Please post the message if anyone receives the invitation. Will be happy to check my status


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Fantastic said:


> I doubt exactly at 12:00AM Sydney time we will receive invites should allow 5 to 10 min? Can any body share their experiences pls!


Invites start at exactly 12:00. Within 10 mins all the eligible candidates receive invitation.


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> your definitely first on d list today !  Goodluck, im so sure this will be a happy day for u!


Thank you. I'm excited. I hope you will get it also this round.


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

just 10 mins after 12?


----------



## wodz69 (Jul 16, 2014)

I have received mine about 3 mins after 12:00 (email came in about 15 mins later)


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Its time. No invitation yet.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

No Invitation


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

It is 00:02 now in Australia...


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

any news guys?


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

Nothing yet...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Any invites guys? C'mon?


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Finally received invitation.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Are you certain it happens at midnight or does it take place during business hours?


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

my EOI status changed from submitted to 'INVITED' .. hurreyyyy


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Mine is still submitted 2613xx 13/07


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

its 11: 05 PM in Australia, as far as I know.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Wait for 30
Mins more


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

Invites guys. Thank you all and GOD


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Finally received invitation.


Congratulations!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Finally received invitation.


Congratulations gd2015


----------



## muppavarapu (Sep 7, 2015)

Got it finally..20/08/2015..Electrical.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

dedm said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks.  finally almost 3 months of wait over.


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

Updated in skill select waiting for mail


----------



## Dariiush (Oct 27, 2015)

I just got invited 

Engineering Technologist with 60 points submitted on 20/08.


----------



## eng_hany (Feb 19, 2015)

Horraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay

status: Invited

Email not yet come

good luck every body


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations gd2015


Many Thanks Vikas


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

M not invited this round 60 points taxation accountant Eoi 22/09


----------



## Sri2020 (Oct 11, 2015)

Got mine Applied on Sep 4th as Electronics engineer with 60 points


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

kamleein said:


> Invites guys. Thank you all and GOD


I got invited guys.... Wish you all the same... So may 11th 60 points cleared...


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

Status changed to INVITED, Alhamdullah !

EOI 28/08/15 
233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

2613 60 pointer 11/5/2015	kamleein got invite..


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

inviteeeeeeeeed, thanksssssss god


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

eng_hany said:


> Horraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> 
> status: Invited
> 
> ...


see!!!  congrats!


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank GOD....Got invite


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

*Got it!!*

Got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111 GOT INVITATION!!!! Invited on skill select.. no email yet, but I am off applying now, kept all documents and everything ready today!! Details are 189, 60 points, Electronic Engineer, EOI date of effect 18/08/15.. see my signature..

I have highlighted my name below in the list:

23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
*18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo*
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/10/15 263111 60 kaned
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87 
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

261313	80	4/11/2015	justdoitt
261312	70	3/11/2015	vepro
261313	65	26/10/2015	Umas
261312	65	27/10/2015	BrainDrain
261312	65	29/10/2015	Jagdesh
261313	65	30/10/2015	haisergeant
261313	65	31/10/2015	Fantastic
261313	65	3/11/2015	binsmyth
261312	60	11/5/2015	kamleein
261313	60	13/05/2015	ab2812
261313	60	15/05/2015	Ff123
261313	60	16/05/2015	wolfskin
261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454
261313	60	6/6/2015	pdomala
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair
2613XX	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer
2613XX	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince
261313	60	10/7/2015	MQ_haibin
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl
2613XX	60	23/07/2015	greatwork
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis (Ramya)
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap
261313	60 1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t

Invited people in this list please copy this and then mark your name red and then post it.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Congrats Guys who got invite


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

261313 - 30/10/2015 - 65 points, just invited. thank you everyone.


----------



## Ff123 (Jul 6, 2015)

Invited. 2613, Applied 15 May with 60 Points


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

2613 60 pointers ... pls update .. as of now did not get any update


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Any accountants got invite ??


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> 2613 60 pointers ... pls update .. as of now did not get any update



Did u get?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

shirish.charo said:


> Got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111 GOT INVITATION!!!! Invited on skill select.. no email yet, but I am off applying now, kept all documents and everything ready today!! Details are 189, 60 points, Electronic Engineer, EOI date of effect 18/08/15.. see my signature..
> 
> I have highlighted my name below in the list:
> 
> ...


congrats!! non pro rata invited applicants pls highlight ur names


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

So till now for 261313 60 pointers, only 2 days backlog cleared... 
Dhijaj.... any news bro...?


----------



## MQ_haibin (Aug 17, 2015)

i can not reach my agent, as it is midnight. 2631 network 17/08/2015 eoi hope for the good news tomorrow


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

My DOE is 02-09-15,
Code: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
Points: 60


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

My friend (2613) who applied in late June with 60 points got invited.. what the?


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

261313	80	4/11/2015	justdoitt
261312	70	3/11/2015	vepro
261313	65	26/10/2015	Umas
261312	65	27/10/2015	BrainDrain
261312	65	29/10/2015	Jagdesh
261313	65	30/10/2015	haisergeant
261313	65	31/10/2015	Fantastic
261313	65	3/11/2015	binsmyth
261312	60	11/5/2015	kamleein
261313	60	13/05/2015	ab2812
261313	60	15/05/2015	Ff123
261313	60	16/05/2015	wolfskin
261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454
261313	60	6/6/2015	pdomala
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair
2613XX	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer
2613XX	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince
261313	60	10/7/2015	MQ_haibin
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl
2613XX	60	23/07/2015	greatwork
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis (Ramya)
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t

Invited people in this list please copy this and then mark your name red and then post it.


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

Finally got my invite!!!!


----------



## Forc3s (Sep 5, 2015)

EOI 18th August. Registered Nurse. Got the invite. Thanks you for yalls time


----------



## ajumax (Aug 10, 2012)

Guys i just received my invitation.

Occupation - 233513 - Automation & Contorl Engineer
EA logged - 7th Sep'15
EA +ve - 10 Sep'15
EOI Submitted @ 189-11th Sep'15
Total Points- 60
189 Invitation Received -06th Nov15


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Wolfskin did you get the invite, a 60 pointer 1 day before your DOE has got the invitation..


----------



## justdoitt (Sep 25, 2015)

Got the invite


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

ashwin.nooli said:


> So till now for 261313 60 pointers, only 2 days backlog cleared...
> Dhijaj.... any news bro...?



Did not get but ppl with 60 points cleared till may 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

No accountants yet??


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

ajumax said:


> Guys i just received my invitation.
> 
> Occupation - 233513 - Automation & Contorl Engineer
> EA logged - 7th Sep'15
> ...



wow good to know theyv invited non pro rata until sep11 for 60pointers! thats goodnews 
congrats to u!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Steiger said:


> My friend (2613) who applied in late June with 60 points got invited.. what the?


Probs lying or got his points increased...


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

Still status is submitted


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Did u get?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did not get mate  
I guess it is not yet cleared till june


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Steiger said:


> My friend (2613) who applied in late June with 60 points got invited.. what the?


R u sure he has only 60.... i dont think so some one can defeat the system...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

ravinain said:


> Still status is submitted


Not good news...


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Lets not loose hope guys... lets wait for 15 more mins...


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

ajumax said:


> Guys i just received my invitation.
> 
> Occupation - 233513 - Automation & Contorl Engineer
> EA logged - 7th Sep'15
> ...


Congrats but did you submits your EOI on 11tg September


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

ravinain said:


> Still status is submitted



HOW??? 27 may should have been invited... so this is going to be a never ending wait for guys like me who applied after July..


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Received email as well.


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

ashwin.nooli said:


> HOW??? 27 may should have been invited... so this is going to be a never ending wait for guys like me who applied after July..


It seems that I have to wait more. It's already been around 6 months since I have submitted my application.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

spark92 said:


> Probs lying or got his points increased...





ashwin.nooli said:


> R u sure he has only 60.... i dont think so some one can defeat the system...


He couldn't have got invited. 2613 seems to have moved only till 15-May for 60 pointers.


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

Got Invitation


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

any 2631 network???


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

261313 Queue

These guys should have got by now
261313	80	4/11/2015	justdoitt
261312	70	3/11/2015	vepro
261313	65	26/10/2015	Umas
261312	65	27/10/2015	BrainDrain
261312	65	29/10/2015	Jagdesh
261313	65	30/10/2015	haisergeant
261313	65	31/10/2015	Fantastic
261313	65	3/11/2015	binsmyth
261312	60	11/5/2015	kamleein
261313	60	13/05/2015	ab2812
261313	60	15/05/2015	Ff123


Below guys pls update
261313	60	16/05/2015	@wolfskin
261313	60	20/05/2015	@ndhal
261313	60	21/05/2015	@Lakhshmi
261313	60	23/05/2015	@bandaris


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Can any one update the last date of invitation for non- pro data occupation 
Please update your date of EOI and if you invited as well that it's clear


----------



## lele (Dec 11, 2010)

Any nurses hear anything yet?


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> He couldn't have got invited. 2613 seems to have moved only till 15-May for 60 pointers.


5 days backlog.... Oh my god... its so bad.. its heart breaking... at this rate I would never be invited...


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey Guys! 

I received my invitation!


----------



## Lakhshmi (Oct 22, 2015)

No invitation.. Status is still Submitted :-( :-(


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> 261313 Queue
> 
> These guys should have got by now
> 261313	80	4/11/2015	justdoitt
> ...



Man... you are doing a great service.... Thanks a lot


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Man... you are doing a great service.... Thanks a lot


Wolfskin not available now. He informed earlier in this thread.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ravinain said:


> It seems that I have to wait more. It's already been around 6 months since I have submitted my application.


You shouldn't have done the PCC so early. I hope you know the IED calculation (it depends on your PCC date).

Historically, the backlog of 60 pointers under 2613 has never moved beyond 8 to 12 (or sometimes 15) days:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7902138-post145.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8544658-post1783.html

It would be very very optimistic to expect 2613 backlog to move beyond 12 days per round.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Yup Wolfskin is the man now. till now may 10 to may 15 cleared (6 days)


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

v.vasanth19. And. Sherif, how are u guys !!


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Yup Wolfskin is the man now. till now may 10 to may 15 cleared (6 days)


And 21 not cleared as updated by Lakshmi...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ashwin.nooli said:


> 5 days backlog.... Oh my god... its so bad.. its heart breaking... at this rate I would never be invited...


Not 5, but 7 days. Unfortunately with more and more applicants coming up with 65+ points, and more flocking to Oz PR after the changes in Canadian PR rules, the situation for 60 pointers under 2613 is getting worse.


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Please update for non pro data occupation which is the last date got invitation 



EOI submitted 189visa - 29/09/2015


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Not 5, but 7 days. Unfortunately with more and more applicants coming up with 65+ points, and more flocking to Oz PR after the changes in Canadian PR rules, the situation for 60 pointers under 2613 is getting worse.


Yes Boss...
Now all my hope lies on the Vic state sponsorship.. I applied it with a new EOI hope that wont work against me....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

lele said:


> Any nurses hear anything yet?


Look a few pages back, there was someone who got invited today.


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

of course.. no invite


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Zrezwani said:


> Please update for non pro data occupation which is the last date got invitation
> 
> 
> 
> EOI submitted 189visa - 29/09/2015


From what I've seen on this thread: 02-Nov-2015


----------



## Savvyk (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey any registered nurses on the forum recived invites for nov 6th round?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Started to prepare for PTE again, I hate to do this but left with no option. Never thought the race will be so tough for 60 pointer like me


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

So till the latest update ..For 2613 60 Pointers .. backlog moved till 15th May am I correct ?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Instead of nothing , something is there for 60 pointers.


----------



## ajumax (Aug 10, 2012)

Zrezwani said:


> Congrats but did you submits your EOI on 11tg September


Yes.


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> So till the latest update ..For 2613 60 Pointers .. backlog moved till 15th May am I correct ?


yes.. check the list.. we need updates from wolfskin and ndal to confirm.


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> Please update for non pro data occupation which is the last date got invitation
> 
> 
> 
> EOI submitted 189visa - 29/09/2015


Is ur eoi 29/9? or is this d last one u can trace for todays invite round for non pro rata? i saw one non pro rata mid september.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> So till the latest update ..For 2613 60 Pointers .. backlog moved till 15th May am I correct ?


Yes

2613 has moved till 15-May for 60 pointers
ICT BA moved to 15-Aug for 65 pointers
General occupations to 02-Nov for 60 pointers
Registered Nurses: 18-August (from page 64 of this thread)


----------



## Savvyk (Oct 22, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> lele said:
> 
> 
> > Any nurses hear anything yet?
> ...


Been 6 months no invites yet whatsup with Oz too frustrated . I have 65 points for subclass 190 and 60 points for 189. No hopes now running out of visa


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> So till the latest update ..For 2613 60 Pointers .. backlog moved till 15th May am I correct ?


Let's wait for people to respond.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Any 2631111 60 points in September get the tickets? Cuz I am with the agent, could anyone can answer please.


----------



## The Paki (Sep 5, 2015)

Alhamdullilah!

Got invited


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I hate to admit but now I feel that I should boost my score to 70.


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

ajumax said:


> Yes.



Thanks for your update so I think 11th September is d last invitation for non pro data occupation


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

itsme121ab said:


> Let's wait for people to respond.


Only @wolfskin (16 may) and @ndhal (20 may) has to update. 

After them none got.

Wolfskin is not online as he said already. ndhal is not reachable.


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> You shouldn't have done the PCC so early. I hope you know the IED calculation (it depends on your PCC date).
> 
> Historically, the backlog of 60 pointers under 2613 has never moved beyond 8 to 12 (or sometimes 15) days:
> 
> ...


I am not worried about entry date I am ready to go to on the day I get visa.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Zrezwani said:


> Thanks for your update so I think 11th September is d last invitation for non pro data occupation


02-Nov


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ravinain said:


> I am not worried about entry date I am ready to go to on the day I get visa.


:thumb: Thats good, and this approach might as well give you a fast grant. Frontload everything and get the medicals done before CO allocation.


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> Thanks for your update so I think 11th September is d last invitation for non pro data occupation


not too bad for non pro rata..thats 26days move from aug16th!
congrats to all those who were invited! 
for d rest who will be waiting again. hang in there!


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 02-Nov



2th Nov for what???


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Any 263111network candidates in September with 60 points get the lucky?? Please answer if you could.


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

No invite, unfortunately, any news on accountants?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Expert Guys ; Need some information please. 

I submitted my EOI on 11/10/2015 ; but I updated my EOI again on 29/10/15 ; 

Which date will be counted; 

also I just saw on my View EOI it says 

Expression of Interest ID E00052XXXXX
Status SUBMITTED
EOI Date of Submission 29/10/2015

Please advice.


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

So this analysis seems to be correct ..

Just guessing there would be One and half times the nof applicants of 60+ pointers per each day. So from the above analysis .. 9.78*1.5 = 14.67 ,60 pointers per day. 
Slots Left for 60 pointers is 71. 71/14.67 = 4.8. 
So 60 pointers cut off date can be moved from 4-5 days.

If the ratio is 1:1 71/9.78 = 7.25 i.e 7-8 days.



My God then .. it would be a very long wait .. God is not listening to my prayers


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Feeling Happy.. Congrats to all, rest keep hope and focused
I am INVITED


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Zrezwani said:


> 2th Nov for what???


Non pro-rated occupations



dennisec said:


> No invite, unfortunately, any news on accountants?


75 points/ 31-October. I've asked that person to post here.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Zrezwani said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your update so I think 11th September is d last invitation for non pro data occupation
> ...


Hi keeDa,

I am a 263111 network 60 ponints submitted on 4/September, any chance this round? Thanks for your answer if you could give me any reference.

Really upset now.....

Thanks


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*263111*

Hi,

Got the invitation.... Now next step will start.



Gloria121 said:


> Any 2631111 60 points in September get the tickets? Cuz I am with the agent, could anyone can answer please.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> Feeling Happy.. Congrats to all, rest keep hope and focused
> I am INVITED


Ouch. You just missed it by a day. 20-November will be your celebration day.


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Any non pro data occupation invited between 3 th September till 11 th September


----------



## Lakhshmi (Oct 22, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Feeling Happy.. Congrats to all, rest keep hope and focused
> I am INVITED


Congrats


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Feeling Happy.. Congrats to all, rest keep hope and focused
> I am INVITED


so now it is 16 May... hope it went up to 20 May.


----------



## palducente (Jul 21, 2015)

dennisec said:


> No invite, unfortunately, any news on accountants?


There was one who was invited with 70 points EOI 31Aug2015.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Congrats Wolfskin.

So @ndhal. Please update here Ji


----------



## rekha.m (Sep 8, 2014)

hi all.
engineering technologist , EOI on 1st Oct 15, any chance for this round?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> Only @wolfskin (16 may) and @ndhal (20 may) has to update.
> 
> After them none got.
> 
> Wolfskin is not online as he said already. ndhal is not reachable.



Hey .. I spoke to ndhal in whatsapp.. She doesnot know yet as her consultant has to confirm tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks Sanjay, I submitted on 4/September, really anxious now.....


sanjay776 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the invitation...
> 
> ...


----------



## aprima (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi...newbie here. Can someone pls help check for 261112 - 65 pointer. EOI submitted 22oct via agent. Appreciate it very much. Thanks.


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Non pro-rated occupations
> 
> 
> 
> really? 60pointers non pro rata nov2?


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Ouch. You just missed it by a day. 20-November will be your celebration day.


I mean I am INVITED to apply for VISA for 189 . Got a mail. That's it right. Or something else I need to look for . Status changed to INVITED


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

Logged EOI on 7/10/2015 with 60 points for 263111. was expecting Invite on 6th Nov but it seems that I need to wait lil longer.

------------


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

wolfskin said:


> I mean I am INVITED to apply for VISA for 189 . Got a mail. That's it right. Or something else I need to look for . Status changed to INVITED


Thats it.. 

Thanks for getting out of the queue... Bored of seeing your name here.


261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454
261313	60	6/6/2015	pdomala
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair
2613XX	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer
2613XX	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
2613XX	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince
261313	60	10/7/2015	MQ_haibin
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl
2613XX	60	23/07/2015	greatwork
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis (Ramya)
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m
2613XX	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Hey .. I spoke to ndhal in whatsapp.. She doesnot know yet as her consultant has to confirm tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


It's the consultant again who is in our way!!:boxing:


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> Congrats Wolfskin.
> 
> So @ndhal. Please update here Ji


Thanks You ...


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

Congrats bro...




wolfskin said:


> Feeling Happy.. Congrats to all, rest keep hope and focused
> I am INVITED


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Seems September 2631. 60 points is not lucky enough this round


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> I mean I am INVITED to apply for VISA for 189 . Got a mail. That's it right. Or something else I need to look for . Status changed to INVITED


That's it!! Same feeling here bored of seeing your name in this list!!

Enjoy and move forward..


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Thanks You ...


Hello Woflskin,

Very very happy for you mate...

enjoy this is your day, initially felt bad that you might have missed in a aday...but after your update...happy happy


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats guys! 

Please update your details on the tracker. 

thanks!


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Expert Guys ; Need some information please. 

I submitted my EOI on 11/10/2015 ; but I updated my EOI again on 29/10/15 ; 

Which date will be counted; 

also I just saw on my View EOI it says 

Expression of Interest ID E00052XXXXX
Status SUBMITTED
EOI Date of Submission 29/10/2015

Please advice.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats guys!
> 
> Please update your details on the tracker.
> 
> thanks!


Hi there could u please send the link of the tracker?? 

Tanks


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

I just want to say something to those who did not get invite today. Don't rush don't be in a hurry. You will get it today or tomorrow. I got it after almost 6 months. Look at the positive side of it, you can plan your move better, i mean save money, upgrade skills, certification,etc. My words may not be applicable for all but most likely applicable for many . Cheer up, Work hard, party even harder. And thanks to all for wishes.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> I just want to say something to those who did not get invite today. Don't rush don't be in a hurry. You will get it today or tomorrow. I got it after almost 6 months. Look at the positive side of it, you can plan your move better, i mean save money, upgrade skills, certification,etc. My words may not be applicable for all but most likely applicable for many . Cheer up, Work hard, party even harder. And thanks to all for wishes.


See what a invite can do!! Is it the same dude who mentioned 'I might never get invited'  

Good to see you oozing with confidence, can you take wild guess and tell if I ever will get invited this FY


----------



## rekha.m (Sep 8, 2014)

hi.. anyone invited on or after 1st oct???


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> See what a invite can do!! Is it the same dude who mentioned 'I might never get invited'
> 
> Good to see you oozing with confidence, can you take wild guess and tell if I ever will get invited this FY


It's not about what an invite can do, I just shared what I was doing all these months that's it  . And obviously I am happy , and I should be. You have to wait , but you will get it.


----------



## ladanow (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello

Looks strange ! GOT my Invitation today (189)

EOI submitted on 2 Sept 2015 ( 60 Points) !!!

Network Engineer


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

Done applying for my PR.. within one hour of invitation! Congratulations to all other fellas who got invite today, and good luck to everyone still in the wait, hope your wait comes to an end at the soonest.. stay strong, thanks to people in these forums for being ever helpful.. will keep updating any news on my PR.. cheers!


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> I just want to say something to those who did not get invite today. Don't rush don't be in a hurry. You will get it today or tomorrow. I got it after almost 6 months. Look at the positive side of it, you can plan your move better, i mean save money, upgrade skills, certification,etc. My words may not be applicable for all but most likely applicable for many . Cheer up, Work hard, party even harder. And thanks to all for wishes.



Congratulations bro


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

wolfskin said:


> I just want to say something to those who did not get invite today. Don't rush don't be in a hurry. You will get it today or tomorrow. I got it after almost 6 months. Look at the positive side of it, you can plan your move better, i mean save money, upgrade skills, certification,etc. My words may not be applicable for all but most likely applicable for many . Cheer up, Work hard, party even harder. And thanks to all for wishes.


Woo you've got it. I was really upset thinking you haven't got it


----------



## Sri2020 (Oct 11, 2015)

Gloria121 said:


> Any 2631111 60 points in September get the tickets? Cuz I am with the agent, could anyone can answer please.


Hi Gloria I applied on September 4th and received my Invitation hope it helps you


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Sri2020 said:


> Gloria121 said:
> 
> 
> > Any 2631111 60 points in September get the tickets? Cuz I am with the agent, could anyone can answer please.
> ...


Thanks Sri, my occupation is network specialist, but thanks anyway


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> I mean I am INVITED to apply for VISA for 189 . Got a mail. That's it right. Or something else I need to look for . Status changed to INVITED


Oh good. Congrats. I was looking at your signature and at that time it said "not invited".

Anyways... congrats. No, nothing else to look for. There is a new APPLY VISA button appearing in your EOI now. Take it from there.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey Keeda, You said 2nd Nov for non pro rata...
My application still shows submitted...I applied 15th OCT


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> wolfskin said:
> 
> 
> > I mean I am INVITED to apply for VISA for 189 . Got a mail. That's it right. Or something else I need to look for . Status changed to INVITED
> ...


Hi KeeDa,

I submitted on 4/September with 60 on network specialist(2631111), cuz I am with my agent, any chance here?


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

I think 60pointer of non pro data occupation last date is 3rd September please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## rekha.m (Sep 8, 2014)

Zrezwani said:


> I think 60pointer of non pro data occupation last date is 3rd September please correct me if I'm wrong


No there is someone with 11th Sept. Not sure if there is anyone beyond that


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

rekha.m said:


> No there is someone with 11th Sept. Not sure if there is anyone beyond that



Even I read 11th September but is he a non pro data occupation with 60 points


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nmurshed said:


> Hey Keeda, You said 2nd Nov for non pro rata...
> My application still shows submitted...I applied 15th OCT


I merely said what I saw on this thread... so this only means that I was wrong. Thanks for the update.
Let me try and see again now as to what the cut-off for non pro-rated occupations could be...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Gloria121 said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> I submitted on 4/September with 60 on network specialist(2631111), cuz I am with my agent, any chance here?


Sri is also from your occupation and 04-Sep He got invited today. So, you should have it too.


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

ladanow said:


> Hello
> 
> Looks strange ! GOT my Invitation today (189)
> 
> ...


is it for 263111?


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

3rd/Sep is the cut off for 60 pointers?? Aiiiiiii, another waiting ....


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi, could any one help me to know when I could expect my invitation. Eoi submitted 1/Aug for 261313 with 60 points. No mark for English. Totally worrying that I didn't get invitation. Do I need to attend PTE again. Expert please suggest me ggod option


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Gloria121 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi KeeDa,
> ...


 Sri is electronic engineering.....


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

ladanow said:


> Hello
> 
> Looks strange ! GOT my Invitation today (189)
> 
> ...



I submitted on 4th/September!!!! FINGER CROSSED!!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Gloria121 said:


> Sri is electronic engineering.....


Oh. Then lets wait for someone to come by and update.


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

As per the analysis and today's results, next round should clear 2613 60 pointers till 23rd May


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Gloria121 said:


> I submitted on 4th/September!!!! FINGER CROSSED!!!!!!
> 
> CONGRATS!!!


I think 4th September is the last date for non pro data occupation 60ponter so I guess you should be invited


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Oh good. Congrats. I was looking at your signature and at that time it said "not invited".
> 
> Anyways... congrats. No, nothing else to look for. There is a new APPLY VISA button appearing in your EOI now. Take it from there.


Thanks ..


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> Even I read 11th September but is he a non pro data occupation with 60 points


as per this thread and tracker My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc189 its sep11 for non pro rata...hope when DIBP updates the result it would say sep15!  so it means 60pointers were cleared for a month for non pro rata.

any non pro rata beyond sep11 eoi? all d best and another waiting game for 2weeks


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

NO Invite, Please see my dates on 
my signature.


I am confused that my IELTS will be expired or not because in EOI it says IETLS score is valid up to 36 month. but on IETLS TRF it says 2 years. very confusing. please help guys.


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

Sn_Rafi said:


> Hi, could any one help me to know when I could expect my invitation. Eoi submitted 1/Aug for 261312 with 60 points. No mark for English. Totally worrying that I didn't get invitation. Do I need to attend PTE again. Expert please suggest me ggod option


 Sorry my code is 261312 developer programmer could you please any one help me to know the status.


----------



## ladanow (Oct 13, 2015)

Gloria121 said:


> I submitted on 4th/September!!!! FINGER CROSSED!!!!!!
> 
> CONGRATS!!!


Congrats


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> as per this thread and tracker My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc189 its sep11 for non pro rata...hope when DIBP updates the result it would say sep15!  so it means 60pointers were cleared for a month for non pro rata.
> 
> any non pro rata beyond sep11 eoi? all d best and another waiting game for 2weeks



So I should expect an invitation next round 20th November 2015
EOI submitted 189 visa @ 29/09/2015 with 60 points as chef ( non- pro data occupation)


----------



## ladanow (Oct 13, 2015)

GDOZ said:


> is it for 263111?



Telecommunications Network Engineer
263312


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Dear anyone got invite with eoi sub date 12/9/2015 with 60 pts occ: telecommunications network engineer


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Got the invitation ..


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

jibzz said:


> Got the invitation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I submitted on 4th!!!!


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Gloria121 said:


> I submitted on 4th!!!!


Points and code please.


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Gloria121 said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted on 4th!!!!
> ...


2631, 60, network


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

*Congratulations!*



wolfskin said:


> Feeling Happy.. Congrats to all, rest keep hope and focused
> I am INVITED


Been a long while waiting for you bud! Congratulations!


----------



## Fantastic (Sep 11, 2013)

ashwin.nooli said:


> dhijaj said:
> 
> 
> > 261313 Queue
> ...


Hi dijhij thanks for ur work. I hv received invitation thanks


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

So from today's results we can estimate the trend as .. 60 pointers would be moved by 7 days 

06 Nov - >16-May
20Nov -> 23-May

If Dec has single round 
4th Dec - can clear up to June -15

If two rounds
4th Dec - 30 May
18th Dec - June 6

I will not get invitation next round as well, probably 4th Dec or 18th Dec


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Fantastic said:


> Hi dijhij thanks for ur work. I hv received invitation thanks


My EOI is jun 8th, 261313. Experts please tell me when will I get invitation.


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

If DIBP is planning for a single round in Dec then .. I guess they would again change the it to be Second Friday rather than first so it might be on 11th December 

What to do Waiting is making my mind to do many analysis to plan for the next, was happy that at least 60 pointers queue has moved a little .. was too much disappointed with October rounds.

Now hoping that one or the other day I would be Invited


----------



## raj747 (Oct 23, 2015)

Congrats for people who got invitation today..


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> My EOI is jun 8th, 261313. Experts please tell me when will I get invitation.


06 Nov - >16-May
20Nov -> 23-May

If Dec has single round 
4th Dec - can clear up to June -15

If two rounds
4th Dec - 30 May
18th Dec - June 6 


So from above analysis .. hope that there should be only one round in Dec and that should be on 4th Dec .. which will make us to get out of the queue.

Otherwise it would be Jan 2016


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone got invite with 60pts for telecom network engineer 263312 
With eoi submission date:12 sep 2015 or after that???


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> 06 Nov - >16-May
> 20Nov -> 23-May
> 
> If Dec has single round
> ...


Hmm already 5 months waited. Not sure how many more.


----------



## gnshprasath (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi experts what is the cutoff date for 60 pointers with 261313 (developer ) code


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

good night all


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

gnshprasath said:


> Hi experts what is the cutoff date for 60 pointers with 261313 (developer ) code


As of now may16th.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> As of now may16th.


Only 7 days cleared.


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Hmm already 5 months waited. Not sure how many more.


Me too Mate


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

can non pro rata applicants update this please? 
kindly highlight ur names if uv been invited today.

thank you!

23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
*17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo*
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/10/15 263111 60 kaned
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87 
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> can non pro rata applicants update this please?
> kindly highlight ur names if uv been invited today.
> 
> thank you!
> ...


There people who have applied on the 9 th September please update if you are invited that we will know what is the cut off for non pro data occupation because there is a confusion between 5th September or 11th September


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Friends,

As per previous rounds, always DIBP invites 1 or 2 days more that we expect, so by applying the same theory, if the 60 point last invite day as 18th May, 

20-Nov - 27th may
04-dec - 05th Jun
18-dec - 14th Jun

As someone said, always analysing so that i could get the invite somehow this year


----------



## AB2812 (Jul 7, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> 261313 Queue
> 
> These guys should have got by now
> 261313	80	4/11/2015	justdoitt
> ...


yes I got it today..


----------



## lele (Dec 11, 2010)

Got invite today 189 registered nurse, congrats everyone who have been lucky this time and hang on in there those who didn't


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

lele said:


> Got invite today 189 registered nurse, congrats everyone who have been lucky this time and hang on in there those who didn't


congrats! cn u share ur timeline? when dd u submit EOI and how many points?


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

AB2812 said:


> yes I got it today..


Till what did it cover for 60 points.i applied on 26 june.


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> If DIBP is planning for a single round in Dec then .. I guess they would again change the it to be Second Friday rather than first so it might be on 11th December
> 
> What to do Waiting is making my mind to do many analysis to plan for the next, was happy that at least 60 pointers queue has moved a little .. was too much disappointed with October rounds.
> 
> Now hoping that one or the other day I would be Invited


Where is it written that there will be only 1 round in Dec?


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

itsme121ab said:


> Where is it written that there will be only 1 round in Dec?


It is not yet published about the invitation rounds ..
It is just an assumption as all the employees of DIBP would go for a holiday during Christmas


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

Updated mine. Invited



kcq32w said:


> can non pro rata applicants update this please?
> kindly highlight ur names if uv been invited today.
> 
> thank you!
> ...


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

Invited today


23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
_*17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo*_
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
*22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout*
*26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 *
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/10/15 263111 60 kaned
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121 
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal 
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87 
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip 
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh 
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal


----------



## ssaleh (Oct 23, 2015)

What is the cut off day for the Mechanical Engineer 233512 for this round 
I sumbitted my EOI on 15/10 , 60 pointer
I think i will get my invitation in December!!!!!


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

ssaleh said:


> What is the cut off day for the Mechanical Engineer 233512 for this round
> I sumbitted my EOI on 15/10 , 60 pointer
> I think i will get my invitation in December!!!!!


most likely  at least theres somethin to look forward. just a few weeks more for us. hang in there!


----------



## P1mishra (Nov 5, 2015)

*waiting for invitation*

Details are as follows -
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
EOI submitted - 06/aug/2015
261313
Points - 60

is there any possibility i will get the invitation by Dec2015? Please suggest or should i proceed with one more round of PTE to increase the score....


----------



## BrainDrain (Oct 21, 2015)

Got Invite 

__________________
189
08/Oct/2015 - Appeared for IELTS
20/Oct/2015 - ACS applied under 261312 (Developer Programmer) 
21/Oct/2015 - Got ILETS results (L:9, S:7.0, R:7.5, W:7.5) 
26/Oct/2015 - Received positive ACS assessment 
30/Oct/2015 - Submitted EOI with 65 points under 189 
05/Nov/2015 - Invite Received 
XX-XX-XXXX - Visa Lodged
XX-XX-XXXX - Case Officer Assigned 
XX-XX-XXXX - PCC
XX-XX-XXXX - Health Docs Submitted
XX-XX-XXXX - Visa Grant


----------



## SkyeGi (May 17, 2015)

261311 60pts doe 17/05/2015
Invited!!!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

So the 2613* 60 pointer queue moves till 17th May, 2015...


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

scrollmeout said:


> Invited today
> 
> 
> 23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
> ...




changed mine


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

Appear for English and boost your point to boost your chances of being invited early.


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

Sn_Rafi said:


> Sn_Rafi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, could any one help me to know when I could expect my invitation. Eoi submitted 1/Aug for 261312 with 60 points. No mark for English. Totally worrying that I didn't get invitation. Do I need to attend PTE again. Expert please suggest me ggod option
> ...


Appear for English and boost your point to boost your chances of being invited early.


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi Friends,
Those who don't mind shedding few bucks and desperately want to boost your points. Please go through the below link. It is known as "credentialed community language qualifications". You can get 5 points.. I feel its a better choice than improving on English score. Hope you people would be benefiting from this. May God be with you all.

https://www.acacia-au.com/designated-language.php


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone with eoi 60 pts and skill 263312 telecommunications network engineer with submission date September 2015???? Pls reply to monitor cutt off date for 60 pointers for 189 with this occupation 263312



Anyways I didn't get invite with above detaila but best wishes for all those who got
Invite today cheers

Br


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Did anyone get an invitation for 2211 general accountant?


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> Me too Mate


Hi venkat..
Why don't u try pte again with full preparation.. My friend wrote his exam last Monday.. Got results Tuesday.. Today morning he filed eoi with 70 pts.. Jump from 60.. He got invite In less than 6 hrs..
Or else ask for state nomination.. 5 pts will also help u.


----------



## Abali786 (Oct 22, 2015)

Can the experts explain any thing about Accountants? What date cut off, who got in this round if anyone knows?


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

What is the cut offs date for 60 pointers for non pro rata in 6 November 2015 round..


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

I think the cutoff date for non pro rata 60 pointer is 11th sep


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

Abali786 said:


> Can the experts explain any thing about Accountants? What date cut off, who got in this round if anyone knows?


Just read through all the posts for today, only saw a couple of mentions of Accountants getting invites - one was 75 points DOE 31st Oct and the other was 70 points 31st Aug.

We might be stuck waiting for published round results to get a true idea of cut-off times unless we get lucky - if DIBP keep sending only 20-30 invites to accountants per round, it's going to be hard to get updates when not all of those people will be posters on the forum.

To keep my spirits up, I am amusing myself reading the posts from people talking about how slowly 60 point backlogs are moving... to those people I say have patience and count yourself lucky you aren't in an occupation with 2+ month 70 point backlog, only moving circa 10 days per round! 

Honestly have no idea what DIBP are trying to do with accountants this year or if they ever plan to "catch up" on invites to fill up the occupation ceiling, or at least get a bit closer to it! :confused2:

Congrats to all who received an invite today and best of luck to everyone else for the next round!


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

Jen519 said:


> Just read through all the posts for today, only saw a couple of mentions of Accountants getting invites - one was 75 points DOE 31st Oct and the other was 70 points 31st Aug.
> 
> We might be stuck waiting for published round results to get a true idea of cut-off times unless we get lucky - if DIBP keep sending only 20-30 invites to accountants per round, it's going to be hard to get updates when not all of those people will be posters on the forum.
> 
> ...


Hey Jen,

What is you eoi date of effect? Thanks.
Please add your name to the list on the thread- EOI submitted accountants  

Thanks


----------



## Abali786 (Oct 22, 2015)

Your detailed reply is appreciated ma friend. Thanks


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Any September 5 th or after 26311 60er?


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

Tired said:


> Hey Jen,
> 
> What is you eoi date of effect? Thanks.
> Please add your name to the list on the thread- EOI submitted accountants
> ...


My DOE is irrelevant - I'm only on 65 points. I will add myself to the list if/when it becomes relevant, until then it just clogs up the forums having long lists of people with no hope of an invite any time soon.

Based on the no. of invites issued in the last few rounds and the days of 70+ point backlog clearer each round, looks like DIBP are receiving an average of 3 70+ EOIs per day so until they either:
a) Start sending 90+ invites per month; and/or
b) Do a big catch up round,

no one on 65 points is even going to get a look in and the list will just keep growing endlessly.

If things don't change by the start of 2016, I will look at getting points for work experience, but it's unlikely to be possible to get the kind of testimonials described on CPA's website; most large companies in the UK have policies against providing non-standard references. Next step will be SS, but I don't really want to go to NSW so just going to keep waiting for now and hoping that at some stage DIBP catches up on invites.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Jen519 said:


> Next step will be SS, but I don't really want to go to NSW so just going to keep waiting for now and hoping that at some stage DIBP catches up on invites.


Hi Jen,

Excuse my butting in, but why do you feel that way about NSW? Reason I'm asking is that I got inivitation to apply for SS from them, and trying to psych myself up that it's not that bad to be tied down to a state and that it's a PR visa anyway (like your occupation, mine has obscene backlog for 60-pointers, so I've just about made up my mind to just take the SS, if I'm eventually offered one).


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

There is a 60 pointer of 2613 submitted on 18 May, he was invited this round.


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Hi Jen,
> 
> Excuse my butting in, but why do you feel that way about NSW? Reason I'm asking is that I got inivitation to apply for SS from them, and trying to psych myself up that it's not that bad to be tied down to a state and that it's a PR visa anyway (like your occupation, mine has obscene backlog for 60-pointers, so I've just about made up my mind to just take the SS, if I'm eventually offered one).


Hi Appledeuce,

Sorry mate, wasn't trying to be down on NSW, I'm sure you will have a great time there! I wouldn't really mind putting in a 2 year stint in Sydney if it gets me permanent residency long term, it's just personally not my first choice.

I just have my heart set on Melbourne - I have a few friends living there already, plus it's been voted the most liveable city in the world. Living costs are slightly lower than Sydney, relative to salaries, so more disposable income and better lifestyle.

According to friends, Melbourne has also managed to retain a bit more unique character and culture, whereas Sydney is starting to succumb to globalisation - Starbucks on every corner! Coming from a big city, I'm looking for something a bit different to just a hotter version of home.

If I were in your shoes, I'd take the SS and spend a couple of years exploring every corner of NSW - you'll either love it and settle there for good or it'll be a means to an end to be able to go wherever you want.

Good luck!


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

powerful_j said:


> There is a 60 pointer of 2613 submitted on 18 May, he was invited this round.


Which means a lot. may 10 - may 18. At-least 9 days cleared.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

powerful_j said:


> There is a 60 pointer of 2613 submitted on 18 May, he was invited this round.



then it was like 9-10days backlog got cleared. Though still bad


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Jen519 said:


> Hi Appledeuce,
> 
> Sorry mate, wasn't trying to be down on NSW, I'm sure you will have a great time there! I wouldn't really mind putting in a 2 year stint in Sydney if it gets me permanent residency long term, it's just personally not my first choice.
> 
> ...


@Jen519,

Well then, if you're not too keen on seeing Starbucks on every corner, Melbourne is definitely for you lol. Thanks for the words of encouragement! I'm in Melbourne right now and would've preferred to stay here, but that 189 invite is taking forever to get to me. Sydney beckons, and there's no better time like the present and all that jazz. 

Good luck to you too! Hope you don't wait too long.


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes, there are 10 days from 9 May to 18 May. There might be people who got invited on 19 May or 20 May, but no one knows...

The 65+ pointers this round moved 15 days which is 1 day longer than normal (14 days). So I guess there will be around 12-14 days moved for 60 pointers next round.

Although it is not good, but it is not bad as well. The quota is not decreased. People who submitted before Oct should have a chance to be invited before next July. All we need to do is just waiting....


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Abali786 said:


> Can the experts explain any thing about Accountants? What date cut off, who got in this round if anyone knows?


EOI 70 points 6 September has not been invited
Till 70 points 31 Aug users has been invited.

Cut off is between 1st to 5 September somewhere.

They have again issued only 25 invites

Follow EOI submitted accountants thread for more details and please update you eoi in my excel.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes. thats correct. Now wait 2 more weeks for next round. Its a great relief after the change in invite rounds to twice monthly. 60 pointers starts moving.


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Yes. thats correct. Now wait 2 more weeks for next round. Its a great relief after the change in invite rounds to twice monthly. 60 pointers starts moving.


Yes.. At least we still have hope.


----------



## Besher (Nov 5, 2015)

ajumax said:


> Guys i just received my invitation.
> 
> Occupation - 233513 - Automation & Contorl Engineer
> EA logged - 7th Sep'15
> ...


congratulations,

I'm starting now my journey to move to Australia, my education at university is Electronic Engineering/ specialist in Control and Automation Engineering.

Could you advise me if i have to apply for occupation 233513 " Plant or Production Engineer" or for 233411 " Electronic Engineer" noting that all my study was about control ( fuzzy, robust control, PLC, Industrial Automation) and my experiance as well

Thanks


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

update?invited?4/Sep? network 2631,60

thanks all


----------



## Kiree (Oct 23, 2015)

I have received the invitation this morning via agent. I submitted my EOI in Sept. 9 with 60 pts under Industrial Engineering nominated occupation.

Thank you for all the gen I have read in this thread.


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

kamleein said:


> Hi Friends,
> Those who don't mind shedding few bucks and desperately want to boost your points. Please go through the below link. It is known as "credentialed community language qualifications". You can get 5 points.. I feel its a better choice than improving on English score. Hope you people would be benefiting from this. May God be with you all.
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/designated-language.php



Hi Kamleein,

Do we need to write test on particular language, who can suggest us more details about the process to get 5 points. Eagerly waiting to increase 5 points.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

ndhal, Lakhshmi and bandaris please response as soon as possible. Our destiny is depending on you


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/10/15 263111 60 kaned
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal


CHANGED MINE


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

jeba said:


> ndhal, Lakhshmi and bandaris please response as soon as possible. Our destiny is depending on you



Lakhshmi confirmed yesterday... No invite


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mandeepsapal (Jun 28, 2014)

Rabbahs said:


> 23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
> 17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
> 17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
> 18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
> ...


Hi Team,

I am, in non pro rata category - 263311, 60Pts and EOI submitted on 26-Oct-2015.. can any one suggest the possible invite date for me !!?

Is there anyone else in 2633xx SOL !?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Ramsp said:


> Lakhshmi confirmed yesterday... No invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Thanks for letting me know, I might have missed it.
So the maximum cut off can be 20th then.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Chandana9454 said:


> Hi Kamleein,
> 
> Do we need to write test on particular language, who can suggest us more details about the process to get 5 points. Eagerly waiting to increase 5 points.


You probably get invite next month. 

Too costly and takes 3 months time i guess

Nati exams : https://www.naati.com.au/PDF/Booklets/Accreditation_by_Testing_booklet.pdf


Anyone who cleared it can shed some light on it pls...


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Now in between 18th - 20th


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

jeba said:


> ndhal, Lakhshmi and bandaris please response as soon as possible. Our destiny is depending on you


@ndhal is applying through agent. She will confirm us today hopefully


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

kamleein said:


> Hi Friends,
> Those who don't mind shedding few bucks and desperately want to boost your points. Please go through the below link. It is known as "credentialed community language qualifications". You can get 5 points.. I feel its a better choice than improving on English score. Hope you people would be benefiting from this. May God be with you all.
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/designated-language.php


Hi kamleein,

Have you ever tried with this?

I heard from someone we need to take this qualification in Australia and the fee is around 1500AUD. Is it right?

Have someone already tried with this? Please share your experience
Thank you in advance


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

mandeepsapal said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I am, in non pro rata category - 263311, 60Pts and EOI submitted on 26-Oct-2015.. can any one suggest the possible invite date for me !!?
> 
> Is there anyone else in 2633xx SOL !?


Hi,

It took me 9 weeks to get the invitation for non prorate 60 points. So you can estimate yours. Put your description in the list on this forum.

Good luck


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

The final date will depend on the update from ndhal! Hope she has received her invite! 9-10 days of back log cleared... Hopefully next round will be more!

Somehow, trying to console myself that things will better!


----------



## lachiquis (Sep 2, 2015)

Good Morning everybody.

We arrive in Perth 6 months ago. I come with my wife and my 8 years old son. It has been so difficult, Anybody says It would be easy. the only work we can get here, it has been cleaning. My son finishes his school on December. We submitted EOI on 28 Sep, to apply to visa 190 by 263111. I applied with 55+5 to NSW. 15 days ago, I tried to improve my English with PTE but I couldn´t.
It was so difficult to get a job, it's not the best, but it's a stable job in a very expensive country. My wife is an Optometrist, and I am System Engineer and cyber security specialist. some people say live in Sydney is too difficult, others say is the best we can do. With all the experience that you have, Do you believe all the people who are living this situation, with the same points, will have a quickly chance in Sydney. Do you recommend us to move to Sydney?


----------



## sridhar0624 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi guys, well i'm new to the forum.... I have submitted my EOI for Subclass 189 with 60 points on sep 23rd 2015 and the skill is computer systems and network engineer(263111). I have my ACS positive and PTE proficient. guys can some one tell me what will be the waiting period and can I expect invitation with 60points for Network engineer. Anybody recently got invitation with 60 points for 263111.thank u.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

sridhar0624 said:


> Hi guys, well i'm new to the forum.... I have submitted my EOI for Subclass 189 with 60 points on sep 23rd 2015 and the skill is computer systems and network engineer(263111). I have my ACS positive and PTE proficient. guys can some one tell me what will be the waiting period and can I expect invitation with 60points for Network engineer. Anybody recently got invitation with 60 points for 263111.thank u.


Go through the last 10-15 pages of this post... That will help you get an idea!


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

hi, I need an advise.
I got my invitation yesterday. I just realize that during fill the EOI form I only input my qualification which was assessed by assessing body. Assessing body assess my Bachelor degree as relevant education, but not the Masters degree that I have. 
Now when I was filling my 189 visa application I remember that I did not declare my Masters qualification in EOI. 
Do you think it will make a problem in my visa application. Please note that adding or removing Masters degree will not effect my EOI points.

Pass your comments or direct me to the relevant weblink.

Thanks

Rabbahs


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I didnt received any email or update from my agent yet.Fingers crossed 

Thanks
Nidhi dhal
EOI date-20th May 2015


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> You probably get invite next month.
> 
> Too costly and takes 3 months time i guess
> 
> ...


Hoping for it. Thanks for the update


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Hi Jen,
> 
> Excuse my butting in, but why do you feel that way about NSW? Reason I'm asking is that I got inivitation to apply for SS from them, and trying to psych myself up that it's not that bad to be tied down to a state and that it's a PR visa anyway (like your occupation, mine has obscene backlog for 60-pointers, so I've just about made up my mind to just take the SS, if I'm eventually offered one).


A friend of mine had an invite from SA and he migrated. Fortunately for him, he managed to get a decent starting job there also. However, he soon got a job in Sydney, and when he called to check, he was advised the 2 year requirement to stay in the state is a moral obligation and not a legal one. If you get a visa, I'd just go and then start applying after you arrive.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ndhal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I didnt received any email or update from my agent yet.Fingers crossed
> 
> ...


Hi Nidhi,

It's the Agent again 

Wish you get yours and get your name out of the long list


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

sanjay776 said:


> Updated mine. Invited


Does this invitation process include any work force ?
I believe it is automated process... so are you sure there will be only one round this Dec?


----------



## Lou1976 (Nov 6, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Yes. thats correct. Now wait 2 more weeks for next round. Its a great relief after the change in invite rounds to twice monthly. 60 pointers starts moving.


Add me to your spreadsheet.

65 points EOI 28/07/15 8.30pm Louise S


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

I too believe it is automated. 
Also heared for 261313, 189 with 60 point currently invitation sent to people with EOI on early june.
Please confirm any one in June got invite.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

It's automated without any human intervention.


----------



## sridhar0624 (Nov 5, 2015)

Guys anybody got invite for 263111 computer systems and network engineer on Nov 6th round. If yes wen did u submit u r EOI. Relply is much appreciated guys.thanks


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

perthwa1 said:


> I too believe it is automated.
> Also heared for 261313, 189 with 60 point currently invitation sent to people with EOI on early june.
> Please confirm any one in June got invite.


Hi,

From the forum we have not heard anyone from June. So far it's 16th May.


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> I just want to say something to those who did not get invite today. Don't rush don't be in a hurry. You will get it today or tomorrow. I got it after almost 6 months. Look at the positive side of it, you can plan your move better, i mean save money, upgrade skills, certification,etc. My words may not be applicable for all but most likely applicable for many . Cheer up, Work hard, party even harder. And thanks to all for wishes.


Many congrats Wolfskin and others who got invite yesterday, 
All the best for the next step.

@Wolfskin, very good advice by you for the people like me who are waiting further, we can plan move better and upgrade our skills in this duration.
Everyone will get invite for sure, only thing is time game, we have to bear with it 

Cheers


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

So for non pro data occupation bits a good news 26days cut off from 16th Aug till 11th September invitation have been send congrats to all and all the best to the rest for next round 20th November 

EOI @ 29/9/2015 with 60points as chef hope I receive an invitation next round


----------



## udaya111 (Oct 9, 2015)

*489 ?*

Hi,

Any 489s out there who got invites this round...


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello everyone,I just confirmed that I didn't receive invite yet.Waiting for the next round
Thanks
Nidhi


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

ndhal said:


> Hello everyone,I just confirmed that I didn't receive invite yet.Waiting for the next round
> Thanks
> Nidhi


You are the top guy next round. You will be invited in 14 days. Congrats


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

udaya111 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any 489s out there who got invites this round...


I hav applied under 489 FS and didnt received invitation


----------



## udaya111 (Oct 9, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> I hav applied under 489 FS and didnt received invitation


Hi,

I applied on 26th Aug for 263111 with 60 points . Still waiting to hear from my agent.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## asydney (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi All, Did Anyone who applied EOI with 60 points for 263111 in mid of august got any Invite?


----------



## MNQ (Oct 20, 2015)

any civil engineer got invitation


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

Kiree said:


> I have received the invitation this morning via agent. I submitted my EOI in Sept. 9 with 60 pts under Industrial Engineering nominated occupation.
> 
> Thank you for all the gen I have read in this thread.


congrats! not too bad for 2months of wait


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

can we confirm this for non pro rata? i think the cut off is sept12..those who have been invited is highlighted in red. Please shout if you have been missed 

*23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/10/15 263111 60 kaned
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif*

15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal


----------



## asydney (Oct 27, 2015)

Did anyone who submitted EOI got the Invite for 263111? If yes, then can you please specifiy the points and the date when you submitted EOI...It will be of great help....


----------



## asydney (Oct 27, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> can we confirm this for non pro rata? i think the cut off is sept12..those who have been invited is highlighted in red. Please shout if you have been missed
> 
> *23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
> 17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
> ...


Hi, I have not yet got any invite after submitting EOI, though I have applied in mid of august. Are you sure the cutoff is sep 12.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

ndhal said:


> Hello everyone,I just confirmed that I didn't receive invite yet.Waiting for the next round
> Thanks
> Nidhi



You are the first one would receive after 14 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

asydney said:


> Hi, I have not yet got any invite after submitting EOI, though I have applied in mid of august. Are you sure the cutoff is sep 12.


whats ur profession code? i cant see ur name on the non pro rata list. yes as per tracker and this thread there was one 60 pointer non pro rata engineer who received invite eoi is sep12. this is not official as we have to wait for DIBP result this is jst based on what people are sharing.


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

sanjay776 said:


> Hi Kaned,
> 
> Yes...i have added your name in the list
> 
> ...


Hi, I am glad to update that invitation was received on 06/11/15 with 60 points. The invitation process is now moving fast. 

Thank you "


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Guys if I apply with 60 points in January 2016 do you reckon that I will get the offer before August 2016?


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

Updated Non Pro Rata List;

highlighted in Red have been invited. Please shout if you were missed or have not received invitation. This was based on the what was shared by this forum only and other threads. Official results on cut off are yet to be released by DIBP.

*23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/10/15 263111 60 kaned
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
*

15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahmi


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Guys if I apply with 60 points in January 2016 do you reckon that I will get the offer before August 2016?


mate, you've missed by 1 point in PTE, try to improve by 1 point and then you would have 70 points, and will be invited 1st round in January.


----------



## Robi.bd (Oct 24, 2015)

Last backlog clear date of 261313 Software Engineer?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Robi.bd said:


> Last backlog clear date of 261313 Software Engineer?


17th of may afaik.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Robi.bd said:


> Last backlog clear date of 261313 Software Engineer?


It's 18th May.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> mate, you've missed by 1 point in PTE, try to improve by 1 point and then you would have 70 points, and will be invited 1st round in January.


I have to think of the worst case. I am taking PTE again tomorrow but seriously I do not want to prepare for the exam anymore because I have other things to do. I am just curious man if I had to stick to this score.


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> Updated Non Pro Rata List;
> 
> highlighted in Red have been invited. Please shout if you were missed or have not received invitation. This was based on the what was shared by this forum only and other threads. Official results on cut off are yet to be released by DIBP.
> 
> ...


That is so nice of you to arrange the invite now I have a better view and I guess I will be invited next round 
EOI submitted 29/9/2015 with 60 points non pro data occupation chef 14days for me I hope


----------



## asydney (Oct 27, 2015)

*261112-august 2015*



kcq32w said:


> whats ur profession code? i cant see ur name on the non pro rata list. yes as per tracker and this thread there was one 60 pointer non pro rata engineer who received invite eoi is sep12. this is not official as we have to wait for DIBP result this is jst based on what people are sharing.


I have applied for Systems Analyst - 261112, by 20 august with 60 points. Still there is no reply.


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

asydney said:


> I have applied for Systems Analyst - 261112, by 20 august with 60 points. Still there is no reply.


i see, ur in a pro rata profession. yours is a different case. u are with these long queue of programmers. u can back read the thread on this forum and u shud see their sentiments and stand. as per DIBP website;

"
Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:
ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Accountants. "

it might take a while before ud get invited. i think those who submitted EOI on june for ur profession are still not invited.

all the best!


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> That is so nice of you to arrange the invite now I have a better view and I guess I will be invited next round
> EOI submitted 29/9/2015 with 60 points non pro data occupation chef 14days for me I hope


will add u on the list. what is ur profession? your almost there. Hang on !


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

I am feeling pressure now.. If I am not invited till June then my points will come down to 55 as I will become 33 and more over my EOI will expire in July 2016...

Do you think 261313 will reach occupation ceiling for 60 pointers by Feb... I serious feel that people who applied after OCT with 60 does not stand a chance for this financial year... 

Also I should try for PTE once again...Writing is a big problem for me... 30 words out of 100 would be typos  ... 

I hoping to get Vic invite and also praying for it....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,

Did you get a reply to this?
In your application, the EOI data is copied as-is but you are free to edit it. So, fill in the masters degree at this stage so as to leave no gap in your education or work episodes.
This won't be any problem.



Rabbahs said:


> hi, I need an advise.
> I got my invitation yesterday. I just realize that during fill the EOI form I only input my qualification which was assessed by assessing body. Assessing body assess my Bachelor degree as relevant education, but not the Masters degree that I have.
> Now when I was filling my 189 visa application I remember that I did not declare my Masters qualification in EOI.
> Do you think it will make a problem in my visa application. Please note that adding or removing Masters degree will not effect my EOI points.
> ...


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi everyone, those who got invite today will surely be applying soon.. can we have a thread for "189 Applicants November Invitation Round" to keep track of CO allocations and grants? There is a thread for the September round active. Some people from Sept 7 round invites got direct grant in the past few days, some got CO.. Someone also created an October round, but no one posted and the thread went dead.. could all the invitees from today get together in such a thread? Also people from October and earlier are welcome to join and share their news so we can keep expecting good news and thus getting our grants soon!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

ndhal said:


> Hello everyone,I just confirmed that I didn't receive invite yet.Waiting for the next round
> Thanks
> Nidhi


Don't worry you'll get it in next round


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> will add u on the list. what is ur profession? your almost there. Hang on !



Hey my profession is chef


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> I am feeling pressure now.. If I am not invited till June then my points will come down to 55 as I will become 33 and more over my EOI will expire in July 2016...
> 
> Do you think 261313 will reach occupation ceiling for 60 pointers by Feb... I serious feel that people who applied after OCT with 60 does not stand a chance for this financial year...
> 
> ...


Don't worry end of the year .. queue would be clearing quickly


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> Hey my profession is chef


added u 

Updated Non Pro Rata List;

highlighted in Red have been invited. Please shout if you were missed or have not received invitation. This was based on the what was shared by this forum only and other threads. Official results on cut off are yet to be released by DIBP.

*23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/10/15 263111 60 kaned
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif*


15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

All the 60 Pointers .. Pray God to have only one round of invitation in Dec and this should happen during first/second week .. Guessing this would clear at least 30 days backlog..


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

hi keeda,
I am currently working in the kingdom. While filling Eoi for expereince details, I left the box empty for 'To date'. Even now I am working in the same company. I receive the ITA. Now when filling the visa application, I don't have any option for "to present". If I leave it empty, it is giving an error and asking for a date. What date to put here. Please help.


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> All the 60 Pointers .. Pray God to have only one round of invitation in Dec and this should happen during first/second week .. Guessing this would clear at least 30 days backlog


Hi,
Why do you think a single round in Dec would help 60 pointers? couldn't be the same with two rounds?

Cheers


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

captainm said:


> Hi,
> Why do you think a single round in Dec would help 60 pointers? couldn't be the same with two rounds?
> 
> Cheers


Yes with single round more number of invitations vs less number of 65 pointers. So more chance for 60 pointers to get cleared.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> Yes with single round more number of invitations vs less number of 65 pointers. So more chance for 60 pointers to get cleared.


But due to pro rata category, I do not think there will be one round in December. Two rounds cycle will continue if we are not lucky.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> But due to pro rata category, I do not think there will be one round in December. Two rounds cycle will continue if we are not lucky.


I mean with one round per month, pro rated skilled guys will get benefit. Not sure about non pro rata.


----------



## ragas (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi , 

Any idea when can i expect Invite for "261313" , if EOI submitted on '31/Oct/2015'. TIA


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

captainm said:


> Hi,
> Why do you think a single round in Dec would help 60 pointers? couldn't be the same with two rounds?
> 
> Cheers


If there is a single round we would face less competition from 60+ pointers. 
DIBP employees will go for Christmas holidays .. so there is chance for surprising us with a single round. We will not a update for this until 20th Nov is completed


----------



## Sharma.amit23 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Did not receive the invite*

Hi,

I have submitted my profile with 60 point on 25th Aug 15. Till now i have not received the invite. My category is 261313 software engineer.

Any idea, when can i get an invite?
My points will reduce by five points in the month of Dec 23 due to age.

Kindly suggest, what should be the best option for me?

Age : 30
IELTS/PTE: Both 7.5(ielts)-> 10 points
Exp: 10(3.5 years)
Education: 10 points


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

To remain eligible for 189, you have only 2 options: to either attempt English tests again and score more to gain additional points, or (if applicable) gain 5 partner points from your spouse.



Sharma.amit23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my profile with 60 point on 25th Aug 15. Till now i have not received the invite. My category is 261313 software engineer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Sharma.amit23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems no chances for u before dec 23...sorry to say mate...you need to improve ielts score or wait till 5 years of exp.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## abdulhafeez (Oct 13, 2015)

hi
i didnot found any news about subclass 190.when it will be open?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abdulhafeez said:


> hi i didnot found any news about subclass 190.when it will be open?


It is open.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

I have applied my EOI by mentioning my whole employment history ( from July 2010 onwards) as it is written on EOI submitting form "Provide detail of client's employment history for the last 10 years" but ACS has deducted my 2 years and considered work after July 2012. 

Please tell me while lodging EOI we have to mention whole experience or only that experience which ACS has told us?

For instance: I lodge my EOI on 03-Jul-2015 with below mentioned details and got 5 points for work experience( considering Points breakdown sheet provided by SkillSelect). On 09-jul-2015, I got a mail that my experience has been upgraded. When I saw Points breakdown sheet they gave me 10 points for my work experience and consider 5 years of my work not 3 years. 

EOI lodge with this detail (Provide detail of client's employment history for the last 10 years):-
July 2010 to Jan 2012 in X company
Feb 2012 to Jun 2013 in Y company
July 2013 to till now in Z company

Mail from ACS wrote that: "The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313."

That means: 

July 2012 to Jun 2013 in Y company
July 2013 to till now in Z company


Tell me, when we have to apply EOI, whole employment history has to be mentioned or only ACS figure.

Hope you understand my query.

Kindly reply to solve my confusion.


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

usmanakbar07 said:


> hi keeda,
> I am currently working in the kingdom. While filling Eoi for expereince details, I left the box empty for 'To date'. Even now I am working in the same company. I receive the ITA. Now when filling the visa application, I don't have any option for "to present". If I leave it empty, it is giving an error and asking for a date. What date to put here. Please help.


Hi Usmanakbar,
You would have received a reference letter from your current company on the letter head. The date/day of the reference letter would be your to date....


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> kamleein said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends,
> ...


Hi Yuna,
I have not tried this. I Was exploring possible means to boost my points and I came across this. I think this can be taken from around the world. Please refer the below link for fee structure...

https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&s...X1JCBQ&usg=AFQjCNERqCOJ6-YnSaSg1fX_fgwntchBgw

Also go through the official website given below for precise explanation..
https://www.naati.com.au/

All the best guys.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> I have applied my EOI by mentioning my whole employment history ( from July 2010 onwards) as it is written on EOI submitting form "Provide detail of client's employment history for the last 10 years" but ACS has deducted my 2 years and considered work after July 2012.
> 
> Please tell me while lodging EOI we have to mention whole experience or only that experience which ACS has told us?
> 
> ...


You can claim points only for the number of years that ACS is considering as skilled - in this case after July 2012. You have to mention your entire employment history, but for the duration that ACS has deducted, mark the employment as 'not relevant' and automatically it will not be considered for points calculation.

This is based on information available on DIBP's site which states - 
"Skilled employment is where:
- the relevant assessing authority provides an opinion in your suitable skills assessment that your employment is skilled (you must use the date that skilled employment commenced stated in your skills assessment) 
- your employment experience meets the standards for skilled employment set by the relevant assessing authority on their website."

Refer - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-


----------



## The Paki (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi

I have a question related to the skills assessment done by ICAA.

I sent my application for skills assessment on 19th of March 2015, and for my ongoing employment I note that they put the same date (19th March) in the "Employment from and Employment To" column. Later in the month of July the EOI system automatically updated my points because my combined experience became more than 5 years.

I am now wondering that should I had restricted my ongoing employment to the same date, as mentioned by ICAA, or have I mentioned correctly showing it as an ongoing employment? Because 5 points were automatically increased on the basis of experience after the assessment received from ICAA.

Feeling confused!


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

In a slightly out of topic note, do you guys wonder why why there has been quite a surge of 65-75 pointers, which has left a lot of 60-pointers reeling and waiting for ages? Could it be mainly because of PTE-A, which has paved the way for applicants who have previously struggled with getting points from IELTS?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Appledeuce said:


> In a slightly out of topic note, do you guys wonder why why there has been quite a surge of 65-75 pointers, which has left a lot of 60-pointers reeling and waiting for ages? Could it be mainly because of PTE-A, which has paved the way for applicants who have previously struggled with getting points from IELTS?


PTE and a change in Canadian PR rules earlier this year causing most of the Canadian PR aspirants flock to Australia.


----------



## ssaleh (Oct 23, 2015)

*waiting for invitation*

Hi KeeDa
I am so worry about my invitation , since I am passing in very personal critical situation nowadays . from your experience when my invitation will come
EOI : 15/10
Occupation : 233512 ( Mechanical Engineer ) 
Points : 60 

Best regards


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

ssaleh said:


> Hi KeeDa
> I am so worry about my invitation , since I am passing in very personal critical situation nowadays . from your experience when my invitation will come
> EOI : 15/10
> Occupation : 233512 ( Mechanical Engineer )
> ...



You will be invited in the first round of December probably. Good luck.


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> PTE and a change in Canadian PR rules earlier this year causing most of the Canadian PR aspirants flock to Australia.


Absolutely right, I am one of them.. I was planing for Canada Visa since July 2014 and started working on it, for assessment of mine and for my wife too.. I already filled EOI for Canada in Feb 2015.. 

And after it, I thought why not try Australia, I started working on it from May 2015.. and already got Invitation..

I think there are lot of people like me for sure..

And still I didn't get any reply from Canada...


----------



## Gloria121 (Jul 30, 2015)

Could anyone send the link of 189 lodge date and co, Grant date goole sheet?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,

For occupations like yours, from what I know, the backlog of 60 pointers moved very well by about 24 to 26 days during the current round and it stands at 12 September. If similar situation prevails, you should get invited in 1 or 1.5 months at best from now.



ssaleh said:


> Hi KeeDa
> I am so worry about my invitation , since I am passing in very personal critical situation nowadays . from your experience when my invitation will come
> EOI : 15/10
> Occupation : 233512 ( Mechanical Engineer )
> ...


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> PTE and a change in Canadian PR rules earlier this year causing most of the Canadian PR aspirants flock to Australia.


What is wrong with Canadian PR? I don't know anything about Canada.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

powerful_j said:


> What is wrong with Canadian PR? I don't know anything about Canada.


Hi, nothing is wrong, the system has changed and some are not finding to score enough points.

You can google Express Entry Canada. 

I actually have to friends who scores 450+ ( dont know exact number) points and got PR within few month and are in Canada now.


----------



## asydney (Oct 27, 2015)

*261112 august EOI*



Ramsp said:


> Seems no chances for u before dec 23...sorry to say mate...you need to improve ielts score or wait till 5 years of exp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



Hey Ramsp,
I have applied EOI on 20th august with 60 points for 261112 Systems Analyst, but still there is no mail for further process, Can you please advice/ do you have any idea as to when can I expect an invite for further process.


----------



## asydney (Oct 27, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> i see, ur in a pro rata profession. yours is a different case. u are with these long queue of programmers. u can back read the thread on this forum and u shud see their sentiments and stand. as per DIBP website;
> 
> "
> Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:
> ...


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

asydney said:


> Hey Ramsp,
> I have applied EOI on 20th august with 60 points for 261112 Systems Analyst, but still there is no mail for further process, Can you please advice/ do you have any idea as to when can I expect an invite for further process.


Its a long wait for ICT BAs and SAs. I don't believe the 60 pointers has moved one bit in the new financial year for 2611*. The cut off yet has been at 65.

All the best


----------



## asydney (Oct 27, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Its a long wait for ICT BAs and SAs. I don't believe the 60 pointers has moved one bit in the new financial year for 2611*. The cut off yet has been at 65.
> 
> All the best


Thanks mate, appreciate for your quick reply..


----------



## Robi.bd (Oct 24, 2015)

When I might get invitation?
I will loose 5 points on 10th May16 due to age.

Please advice
__________________
Applied for 189 , 261313,ACS +ve 27/03/15, EOI 02/07/15, Points: 60, 
IELTS: L-8.5,R-7.5,W-6.5,S-6.5 overall-7.5

190--NSW--EOI:26/10/15--Points: 65.


----------



## abdulhafeez (Oct 13, 2015)

Dear i mean to say it's not updated on site regarding how many nominations issued for subclass 190 in the month of october.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Robi.bd said:


> When I might get invited.
> I will loose 5 point on 10th May16 due to age.
> 
> Please advice
> ...



Donot worry , you will get invite by jan' 16 even in worst case. If u're lucky , might get even in dec 2nd round 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MNQ (Oct 20, 2015)

When I might get invitation?
EOI submitted 22/10/15
189 
civil engineer 60 points

Please advice


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi All,

Can you please add me .

Robin Sharma 27-Aug-2015 261313 Software Engineer awaiting invite

And when i can expect to get the invite. need all help and inputs


----------



## mshahabahmad (Jul 11, 2015)

Besher said:


> congratulations,
> 
> I'm starting now my journey to move to Australia, my education at university is Electronic Engineering/ specialist in Control and Automation Engineering.
> 
> ...


How much experience you have in Automation? Are you done with IELTS? If you need any assistance, you can contact me. I have successfully done with Engineer Australia and now have submitted EIO on 4th Nov. Waiting for invitation.lane:


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

MNQ said:


> When I might get invitation?
> EOI submitted 22/10/15
> 189
> civil engineer 60 points
> ...


In the second round of December but if you are lucky, you will be invited in the first round of December.


----------



## intiux (Sep 4, 2015)

got invited! on 6th nov!

233512 Industrial Engineer
EOI 31-8-15
60 points

Thanks and good luck to all.:fingerscrossed:

For those with code 2613 (programer) got a friend who applied for SS (NSW) a month ago and still waiting for invitation to apply for nomination (55 +5 points).


----------



## Sanzee (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello, i submitted my EOI with 65 points for 261111 business analyst on 26/10/2015. Any idea when i will be invited?

Thanks


----------



## Forc3s (Sep 5, 2015)

Can some macho man please start a November gang for 189 visa.


----------



## ragas (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi GUys, please let me know when can i expect invitation for EOI submitted on 31st October 2015.

Points :- 65
Code -261313


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

ragas said:


> Hi GUys, please let me know when can i expect invitation for EOI submitted on 31st October 2015.
> 
> Points :- 65
> Code -261313


You should have received an invite in the round on 6 November! Please check once again...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Sanzee said:


> Hello, i submitted my EOI with 65 points for 261111 business analyst on 26/10/2015. Any idea when i will be invited?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Sanzee you can expect invite during Feb 2016 round. Please follow below thread for more updates 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-170.html


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

ragas said:


> Hi GUys, please let me know when can i expect invitation for EOI submitted on 31st October 2015.
> 
> Points :- 65
> Code -261313



Strange.........no invite?????? Pl check again?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi There..

Please can someone tell me when i will get the invite....

189 - 261313 - EOI submitted on 27Aug2015. - 60 points

Regards
Robin


----------



## akh (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey guys, first of all thanx everyone for keeping up with their profiles. It's been very useful for people applying in the same category. I'm a fellow applicant myself and eagerly waiting for my invitation. Below are my details:
EOI: 10th Oct 2015 (60 points)
ANZSCO: 233512, Mechanical Engineer.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi There..
> 
> Please can someone tell me when i will get the invite....
> 
> ...


Since the start of FY 60 point backlog only cleared from March till May 20th. (Over 5 months only 2 months clearence). From may till August it's 3 months so if we do the same maths. Around 7-8 months later you should receive your invite...


----------



## ssaleh (Oct 23, 2015)

Is there any body can make a new list (queue ) for the 60 pointers ?
It seems that alot of people are participating recently.


----------



## ragas (Nov 22, 2010)

rahulnair said:


> You should have received an invite in the round on 6 November! Please check once again...


Thanks for the reply .. My agent did not send me any update,let me check with him.


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

akh said:


> Hey guys, first of all thanx everyone for keeping up with their profiles. It's been very useful for people applying in the same category. I'm a fellow applicant myself and eagerly waiting for my invitation. Below are my details:
> EOI: 10th Oct 2015 (60 points)
> ANZSCO: 233512, Mechanical Engineer.


added u on the list;


Updated Non Pro Rata List;

highlighted in Red have been invited. Please shout if you were missed or have not received invitation. This was based on the what was shared by this forum only and other threads. Official results on cut off are yet to be released by DIBP.

*23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/10/15 263111 60 kaned
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
*

15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh
10/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer akh
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm


----------



## vitofilip (Oct 12, 2015)

MNQ said:


> When I might get invitation?
> EOI submitted 22/10/15
> 189
> civil engineer 60 points
> ...


From the number and dates the invites have been given, it will take around two months or more for 60 pointers to receive an invitation. I'm also a Civil Engineer that lodge my EOI in October. I'm hoping to receive an invitation by December 2015.


----------



## vitofilip (Oct 12, 2015)

Friday, 6 November 2015 Skill Select Round Forum Thread Update

17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif


15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87
01/10/15 263111 60 kaned
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal

*All names in RED means they have received their VISA Invitation as of 06 November 2015, as per responses in the forum thread.


I hope all those with non pro-rata 60 pointers that have submitted their EOI before 15 September 2015 have received their VISA invitations already. Because it looks like it takes an average of two months after submitting the EOI to receive an invitation.


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

vitofilip said:


> Friday, 6 November 2015 Skill Select Round Forum Thread Update
> 
> 17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
> 17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
> ...


i wonder how applicant 'caned' received an invitation if he is 60 pts and eoi on oct1? i bet he is 65.


----------



## Krish_47 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi guys,

Can someone please let me know when will i get my invitation?will be much appreciated.
EOI submitted 08/10/15 for 189 
Telecommunications Engineer (263312)
60 points

Thanks


----------



## haresh_malhi (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi guys!
Can someone please let me know when will i get my invitation?will be much appreciated.
EOI submitted 30/10/15 for 189 
Telecommunications Engineer (263311)
60 points

Thanks


----------



## Forc3s (Sep 5, 2015)

Can we really stop asking when you will be getting your invite. Nobody really knows. Not even SkillSelect


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif


15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87
01/10/15 263111 60 kaned
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal


It looks like I am first in Queue now  

Waiting for 20 Nov round :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Forc3s said:


> Can we really stop asking when you will be getting your invite. Nobody really knows. Not even SkillSelect


LOL. I know what you mean. If only people would take time to read. So much information is already posted here. But let's try to understand the sense of urgency/excitement/desperation/frustration of our fellow aspiring migrants.


----------



## muraligv (Oct 17, 2015)

233111 Chemical Engineer ; 65 points ;EOI submitted on 27.Oct.2015


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

muraligv said:


> 233111 Chemical Engineer ; 65 points ;EOI submitted on 27.Oct.2015


You should already be invited then, unless you gained 5 additional points in the past few days.


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

Updated Non Pro Rata List;

highlighted in Red have been invited. Please shout if you were missed or have not received invitation. This was based on the what was shared by this forum only and other threads. Official results on cut off are yet to be released by DIBP.

*23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/10/15 263111 60 kaned
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif*


15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263311 60 telecom Engineer Krish_47
10/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer akh
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm


----------



## civil189 (Jul 27, 2015)

vitofilip said:


> Friday, 6 November 2015 Skill Select Round Forum Thread Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guys
I am missing
Civil engineer 60 points
EOI 7 October 2015
Please add me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

hi guys I applied on 26 June 2015 , for software engineer with 60 points.I see people with 60 points getting applied in august and September are getting.did I miss anything.please help me


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

saifjunaid said:


> hi guys I applied on 26 June 2015 , for software engineer with 60 points.I see people with 60 points getting applied in august and September are getting.did I miss anything.please help me


Those are non-software engineers. For ICT occupations, the backlog moved just 8 to 9 days in the current round and it stands at 16-May-2015.


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

civil189 said:


> Guys
> I am missing
> Civil engineer 60 points
> EOI 7 October 2015
> ...


Added u;

Updated Non Pro Rata List;

highlighted in Red have been invited. Please shout if you were missed or have not received invitation. This was based on the what was shared by this forum only and other threads. Official results on cut off are yet to be released by DIBP.

*23/10/15 263111 65 Bruce Bai
17/08/15 263111 60 MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 sanjay776
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 jibzz
01/10/15 263111 60 kaned
01/09/15 233512 60 yasmeenaaa
02/09/15 233512 60 suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 Gloria121
06/09/15 263111 60 v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
*

15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 Computer network avi87
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263311 60 telecom Engineer Krish_47
10/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer akh
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Please add me in gray list too:
Waiting for invitation also


Ultimate.01 / 60 pts/ date of eoi : 12/09/2015 / telecom network engineer 263312


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Heloo there,
ANy body with 65 or above point holders applied EOI after 6th November , friday invite round ?

This is the latest list of software guys.

261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454
261313	60	6/6/2015	pdomala
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair
2613XX	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer
2613XX	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
2613XX	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince
261313	60	10/7/2015	MQ_haibin
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl
2613XX	60	23/07/2015	greatwork
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis (Ramya)
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m
2613XX	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t


----------



## vitofilip (Oct 12, 2015)

Friday, 6 November 2015

17/08/15 263111 60 Computer Network & Systems Engineer MQ_haibin
17/08/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Eng_Hany
18/08/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer shiris.charo
20/08/15 263111 60 CN&SE raj747
20/08/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist Dariiush
22/08/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer scrollmeout
26/08/15 263111 60 CN&SE sanjay776 
26/08/15 233211 60 Civil engineer thili.civil
28/08/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rabbahs
28/08/15 233411 60 Electronic engineer ctlkkc
01/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE jibzz
01/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer yasmeenaaa
01/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE kaned
02/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer suave65
04/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE Gloria121
06/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE v.vasanth19
09/09/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kiree
11/09/15 233513 60 Mechanical Engineer Shashiamar
11/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional sherif
23/10/15 263111 65 CN&SE Bruce Bai

12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 


*All names indicated in RED means they have received their VISA Invitation as of 06 November 2015 or earlier, based on the responses in this forum thread. 

*If you would like to add your name in the VISA invitation waiting list, just post your EOI date of submission <dd/mm/yy>, ANZSCO code, EOI skill select points, ANZSCO Occupation and forum username. 

Good luck, Mate!


----------



## P1mishra (Nov 5, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Heloo there,
> ANy body with 65 or above point holders applied EOI after 6th November , friday invite round ?
> 
> This is the latest list of software guys.
> ...


Please include me as well in waiting list for s/w engineer list- 
261313	60	06/08/2015	P1mishra..

by when i can expect the invitation..please suggest.


----------



## Karol Nowak (Oct 17, 2012)

over 400 invitations for 60 points out of 1000 in total issued 23/10/2015. Not bad.


----------



## mandeepsapal (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Haresh_Malhi & Krish_47 

We all are under SOL 263311, can we guys please connect /pm to share our views and learning so far ! 

Regards


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I hope in the next round I will be out from the list.I have registered for PTE and its in first week of Dec,2015.
Dont know what destiny wants
Regards
NDhal


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

ndhal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will get it for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ndhal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I hope in the next round I will be out from the list.I have registered for PTE and its in first week of Dec,2015.
> Dont know what destiny wants
> ...


Sure , you will get as we don't see many 65 pointers now. Btw, check if you can cancel the PTE and get money refund. 

At this juncture, don't waste your money on PTE


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

So i should not prepare for PTE and get it cancelled.I will get half the refund on cancellation of PTE.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ndhal said:


> So i should not prepare for PTE and get it cancelled.I will get half the refund on cancellation of PTE.


There is no harm in preparing but we wish you get the invite in the next round and claim for you 50 percent money back from PTE.

Good luck!!


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Since EOI is an automated process so if the person after 20th May,2015 confirms that he /she got the invite then on the same day I will cancel my exam i.e. 19th Nov,2015.
As I have applied through consultant so will get to know on 20th only.So why to waste a day in cancellation
Thanks everyone for you help and motivation.

Regards
NDhal


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

ndhal said:


> Since EOI is an automated process so if the person after 20th May,2015 confirms that he /she got the invite then on the same day I will cancel my exam i.e. 19th Nov,2015.
> As I have applied through consultant so will get to know on 20th only.So why to waste a day in cancellation
> Thanks everyone for you help and motivation.
> 
> ...


HI Nidhi,

you will get your invite for sure on 19th Nov, , Prepare your documents and keep everything readylane:

I hope my turn will come in 3rd Dec:fingerscrossed:


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

P1mishra said:


> Please include me as well in waiting list for s/w engineer list-
> 261313	60	06/08/2015	P1mishra..
> 
> by when i can expect the invitation..please suggest.


please include me as well.

Occupation : 261313 (Software Engineer)
points : 60
EOI Date : 12 July 2015
Name : zeesharp


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

arun32 said:


> HI Nidhi,
> 
> you will get your invite for sure on 19th Nov, , Prepare your documents and keep everything readylane:
> 
> I hope my turn will come in 3rd Dec:fingerscrossed:


Hope you get the invite


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

arun32 said:


> HI Nidhi,
> 
> you will get your invite for sure on 19th Nov, , Prepare your documents and keep everything readylane:
> 
> I hope my turn will come in 3rd Dec:fingerscrossed:


I hope your turn would come on 19th of November.


----------



## haresh_malhi (Mar 31, 2015)

mandeepsapal said:


> Hi Haresh_Malhi & Krish_47
> 
> We all are under SOL 263311, can we guys please connect /pm to share our views and learning so far !
> 
> Regards


No worries dear.. I will let you know if any update is available regarding EOI. thanks


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I hope your turn would come on 19th of November.


Ha ha ha... I hope the same too!


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

*Everyone who got invite on Nov 6*, could we please all get together at the following thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...09457-nov-2015-189-visa-applicant-status.html

So we can keep track of CO allocations and grants.. prospective invitees for Nov 20 round are welcome to join too after they get invitation! Good day to all


----------



## mesmarizers (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi, 

I am surprised to see November 18th is the current cut-off date on the Invitation for 
Skill set - 261313.
Because, I have the DOE as 15th May 2015 and I haven't received any invitation as yet.

I am wondering if this has anything to do with my invitation for 190 ? I received an invitation on Oct 29th 2015 for Victoria state and I was expecting an invitation 189 on Nov 6th.

But surprised to see there has been no invitation as yet. Should I wait till Nov 20th round ? or am I missing something here.

Do we have any email address or phone no. to reach out to to understand why I haven'r received any invitation as yet ?

Appreciate any inputs on this regards.

Cheers


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

mesmarizers said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am surprised to see November 18th is the current cut-off date on the Invitation for
> Skill set - 261313.
> ...



May 18 is the cutoff date i guess.

Have you applied 189 and 190 on same eoi?
I think once u are invited for 190 , your 189 wont be processed if they are in same eoi. 

Seniors can confirm that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesmarizers (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi,

Yes, I have applied on the same EOI.
Is there any link on their website that confirms that ?


----------



## mesmarizers (Oct 26, 2011)

dhijaj said:


> May 18 is the cutoff date i guess.
> 
> Have you applied 189 and 190 on same eoi?
> I think once u are invited for 190 , your 189 wont be processed if they are in same eoi.
> ...



Yes, I have applied on the same EOI.
Is there any link on their website that confirms that ?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

mesmarizers said:


> Yes, I have applied on the same EOI.
> Is there any link on their website that confirms that ?


Skill Select Process | Business in Australia
The benefits of submitting an expression of interest on 1 July | Migration Blog
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?id=15875876537&story_fbid=10151449876861538

These pages has the info. Search for the word suspend


----------



## mesmarizers (Oct 26, 2011)

It seems, I may have to either apply for my State Sponsorship or wait for this invitation to expire ?
If yes, what happens then ? will my EOI unsuspended and I will be able to get update invitation on 189 again the following round ?


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello Everyone...Happy Diwali!!!
Any update for 65 pointers in the 261313 category list for EOI invitation on 20th Nov,2015

This is the latest list of 261313 code:

261313 60 20/05/2015 ndhal
261313 60 21/05/2015 Lakhshmi
261313 60 23/05/2015 bandaris
261311 60 27/05/2015 ravinain
261313 60 29/05/2015 Positive01
261313 60 30/05/2015 jsbhatia
261313 60 3/6/2015 Jeba
261313 60 4/6/2015 Dhijaj
261311 60 4/6/2015 Karthik8036
261313 60 4/6/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 4/6/2015 VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX 60 5/6/2015 Chandana9454
261313 60 6/6/2015 pdomala
261313 60 8/6/2015 bharathjangam
261313 60 9/6/2015 Arun32
261313 60 9/6/2015 itsme121ab
261311 60 13/06/2015 rahulnair
2613XX 60 18/06/2015 psirimalla
261313 60 24/06/2015 sriman
261313 60 26/06/2015 saifjunaid
261312 60 26/06/2015 auscol1984
261312 60 27/06/2015 ramsp
261313 60 28/06/2015 shebyjose
261313 60 30/06/2015 biswa
261312 60 1/7/2015 Kratimek
261313 60 1/7/2015 Simam
261313 60 2/7/2015 Robi.bd
261311 60 3/7/2015 arunkareer
2613XX 60 4/7/2015 Sai_Lakshmi
261313 60 4/7/2015 ashwin.nooli
261311 60 4/7/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
2613XX 60 5/7/2015 Kvbaskar
261312 60 8/7/2015 belgianvince
261313 60 10/7/2015 MQ_haibin
261313 60 11/7/2015 deep07
261313 60 13/07/2015 spark92
261313 60 13/07/2015 kanavsharma
261313 60 15/07/2015 rrc123
261313 60 15/07/2015 elite.shweta
261312 60 19/07/2015 pavanbl
2613XX 60 23/07/2015 greatwork
261313 60 25/07/2015 Fanish
261312 60 29/07/2015 rdak
261313 60 8/8/2015 rksundaram76
261313 60 11/8/2015 JaveSh1985
261313 60 11/8/2015 samuel John
261311 60 4/7/2015 Sreelatha.k2011
261311 60 24/08/2015 Onshore
261312 60 27/08/2015 shah11
261313 60 27/08/2015 svats
261313 60 1/9/2015 kumar.ram2736
261313 60 3/9/2015 Mahesh
261313 60 4/9/2015 krish4aus
261313 60 6/9/2015 kapadnis
261313 60 9/9/2015 amarjagadish
261313 60 9/9/2015 vivekbwaj
261312 60 11/9/2015 powerful_j
261313 60 11/9/2015 vism
261312 60 12/9/2015 iamgillu
261313 60 16/09/2015 isaiasfritsch
261312 60 18/09/2015 shivily
261313 60 25/09/2015 vivsontime
261313 60 28/09/2015 myasirma
261313 60 28/09/2015 fahad81
261313 60 29/09/2015 indausitis (Ramya)
261312 60 29/09/2015 singhbling
261313 60 30/09/2015 kumargaurav29
261312 60 1/10/2015 3br4h!m
2613XX 60 1/10/2015 rajesh_james
261312 60 4/10/2015 JK123
261313 60 5/10/2015 Esh
261311 60 18/10/2015 Alhad
261311 60 19/10/2015 naga_me87
261311 60 28/10/2015 Prathap
261313 60 1/11/2015 Siddhesh.t


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Happy Diwali guys....


----------



## Krissai (Nov 10, 2015)

MECHANICAL ENGINEERS-233512
EOI submitted for 190: 30 sep 2015
60 points
Waiting to b invited....


----------



## jaymarry (Nov 10, 2015)

*want to know ab EOI*

hi, 
i submitted by EOI on ward aug 13, 2015 through WWICS. I applied for nurse educator & my points is 70. But still not received invitation. even my consultant agent also gives no any response. Please help me n give information regarding this.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

ndhal said:


> Hello Everyone...Happy Diwali!!!
> Any update for 65 pointers in the 261313 category list for EOI invitation on 20th Nov,2015
> 
> This is the latest list of 261313 code:
> ...


All,

Based on my analysis, this list represents only less than 5% of total volume. For example, last draw 65 pointers represented less 5% to actual quota. Actually I expected this list should jump drastically and would have cleared for at least 45 days. But that didn't happen. Based on this, for current year 60 pointers may have to settle with state sponsorship. Or else, please look to improve score or apply all states if you want desperately. I am highly skeptical about 55 pointers getting thru with state sponsorship this year. 

This is just my analysis and please do not consider as final ultimatum.


----------



## mandeepsapal (Jun 28, 2014)

haresh_malhi said:


> No worries dear.. I will let you know if any update is available regarding EOI. thanks


Done !


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

Krissai said:


> MECHANICAL ENGINEERS-233512
> EOI submitted for 190: 30 sep 2015
> 60 points
> Waiting to b invited....


added u on queue for non pro rata list;

12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm


----------



## sridhar0624 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi every one,
I have applied for 189 with 60 points for 263111 on 23rd sep 2015. Haven't got any invite yet.. Can some one tell me what was the cutoff date as on 6th nov invite for 263111. And I'm also planning to submit an EOI for 190 also. can some one guide me about this.


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

sridhar0624 said:


> Hi every one,
> I have applied for 189 with 60 points for 263111 on 23rd sep 2015. Haven't got any invite yet.. Can some one tell me what was the cutoff date as on 6th nov invite for 263111. And I'm also planning to submit an EOI for 190 also. can some one guide me about this.


Hi, Till now it is not yet announced on skill select page, but it seems to be 11th Sep 2015, and they cover on that round around 26 days, so you may expect your invitation on next round. 

best wishes


----------



## sridhar0624 (Nov 5, 2015)

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> Hi, Till now it is not yet announced on skill select page, but it seems to be 11th Sep 2015, and they cover on that round around 26 days, so you may expect your invitation on next round.
> 
> best wishes


Thanks mate... good luck to you tooo


----------



## wanyamada (Aug 29, 2015)

Please add me too

EOI date of submission : 03/11/2015
ANZSCO code : 233512 Mechanical Engineer
EOI skill select points : 60 
ANZSCO Occupation : Mechanical Engineer 
Forum username :wanyamada.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

wanyamada said:


> Please add me too
> 
> EOI date of submission : 03/11/2015
> ANZSCO code : 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> ...


Added you on queue for non pro-rata list;

12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada

__________________
ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer
03.15.2014 || IELTS Result-L7/R6.5/W6.5/S7.5
04.11.2014 || Submitted CDR
18.06.2015 || EA Positive Assessment 
22.10.2015 || PTE-A Result-L68/R65/W76/S65
25.10.2015 || Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
XX.12.2015 || Invited :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pdomala (Oct 23, 2015)

Actually I got the invite on 6th Nov round. I have given PTE again and got 8 in all bands. So points shot up to 70. I got my PTE result on Nov 5th. I updated my EOI to 70 points 2 hours before the invitation round started and got the invite the same day.


----------



## muraligv (Oct 17, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You should already be invited then, unless you gained 5 additional points in the past few days.


Yes Buddy, got the invite on 6th Nov.


----------



## pdomala (Oct 23, 2015)

ndhal said:


> Hello Everyone...Happy Diwali!!!
> Any update for 65 pointers in the 261313 category list for EOI invitation on 20th Nov,2015
> 
> This is the latest list of 261313 code:
> ...


Actually I got the invite on 6th Nov round. I have given PTE again and got 8 in all bands. So points shot up to 70. I got my PTE result on Nov 5th. I updated my EOI to 70 points 2 hours before the invitation round started and got the invite the same day.

------------
261313
EOI : 6th June 2015 - 60 Points (PTE - 10 points)
EOI : 5th Nov 2015 - 70 Points (PTE - 20 points)
Invited : 6th Nov 2015


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

EOI 15th Oct 60 points Engineering technologist...Please add


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Any info on Dec dates?
Will it be on 4th and 18th as they are first and third Friday respectively?


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> EOI 15th Oct 60 points Engineering technologist...Please add


Added you on queue for non pro-rata list;

12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada


----------



## gurjitsingh (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi I applied eoi in 189 on 11/07/2015 in 261313 category with 60 points, add me plz.
Tnx


ndhal said:


> Hello Everyone...Happy Diwali!!!
> Any update for 65 pointers in the 261313 category list for EOI invitation on 20th Nov,2015
> 
> This is the latest list of 261313 code:
> ...


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

mesmarizers said:


> It seems, I may have to either apply for my State Sponsorship or wait for this invitation to expire ?
> 
> If yes, what happens then ? will my EOI unsuspended and I will be able to get update invitation on 189 again the following round ?



Yes u need to proceed with this vic invite. I dont think your eoi will be made active if this invite expiers. I.guess your eoi doe wil cange to later date. Best thing is to proceed with 190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

pdomala said:


> Actually I got the invite on 6th Nov round. I have given PTE again and got 8 in all bands. So points shot up to 70. I got my PTE result on Nov 5th. I updated my EOI to 70 points 2 hours before the invitation round started and got the invite the same day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great. Ill update the list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Guys congratulations for completing *100* pages for this thread...

I wish you all get invite very soon...


----------



## Krish_47 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi guys,


EOI submitted 08/10/15 for 189 
Telecommunications Engineer (263312)
60 points

Please add me to the list.

Thanks


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

added u on queue for non pro rata list;

12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello experts, I submitted EOI on November 6th 189 60 points Agricultural Engineer, any idea when I will receive invite please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raja Shanmugavel (Nov 4, 2015)

Happy Diwali to all! Wishing you all the very best to get the invite!


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

When they can publish November 6 invitation round results?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for November 2015 round.&lt;==*



namsfiz said:


> When they can publish November 6 invitation round results?



Last time they published on the fifth day after invite round. 

In that case , thay should be out today or tomo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Last time they published on the fifth day after invite round.
> 
> In that case , thay should be out today or tomo
> 
> ...


I think last time they have published after oct 23rd invitation round. So this month results they will be publish on after nov 20th round.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

bharathjangam said:


> I think last time they have published after oct 23rd invitation round. So this month results they will be publish on after nov 20th round.



No there was one after oct 9th well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri025 (Oct 29, 2015)

Eoi submitted 22nd sep with 60 pts (civil structural engr)


----------



## engmohamed (Nov 25, 2014)

Hadn't you been invited yet?


----------



## engmohamed (Nov 25, 2014)

Sri025 said:


> Eoi submitted 22nd sep with 60 pts (civil structural engr)


Hadn't you been invited yet?


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

LASTE UPDATE after adding 3 more people to NON PRO-RATA list: 

12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
22/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Sri025
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Hello experts, I submitted EOI on November 6th 189 60 points Agricultural Engineer, any idea when I will receive invite please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may receive an invitation on the second round of December or the first round of December if you are lucky. Best of Luck


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> You may receive an invitation on the second round of December or the first round of December if you are lucky. Best of Luck


 I was thinking next invitation round which is November 20 since there the occupation is not on prorata list. What do you think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi, could you add me in the list?

ANZSCO : 261312
EOI submitted : 1/Aug
POINTS : 60
English : Competent 

Any one have idea when I could expect my invition ? 5 points going to deducted in April. Worrying about it.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> I was thinking next invitation round which is November 20 since there the occupation is not on prorata list. What do you think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Last round held on 6th, November, the cut off date was up to 11/9/2015 (they cleared 26 days of EOIs from the previous round). So, if they still move with the same rate next round will clear up to first week of October probably. that's why I'm telling you that you may get your invitation by the first or the second round of December  . Hope we all get our invitation soon.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> Last round held on 6th, November, the cut off date was up to 11/9/2015 (they cleared 26 days of EOIs from the previous round). So, if they still move with the same rate next round will clear up to first week of October probably. that's why I'm telling you that you may get your invitation by the first or the second round of December  . Hope we all get our invitation soon.



Ok now I understand your calculation, but how come there are some who submitted EOI few days to invitation round and still got invited. It's quite confusing, maybe it is dependent on the kind of occupation one is nominating and the number of EOI for that occupation on waiting list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Ok now I understand your calculation, but how come there are some who submitted EOI few days to invitation round and still got invited. It's quite confusing, maybe it is dependent on the kind of occupation one is nominating and the number of EOI for that occupation on waiting list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, my friend.. It depends on their points. if you checked again, you will find that all of them above 60 (65 or above). for example, if someone had submitted his EOI on 5, Nov. 11:55 PM with 65 points, then he would have been invited


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> No, my friend.. It depends on their points. if you checked again, you will find that all of them above 60 (65 or above). for example, if someone had submitted his EOI on 5, Nov. 11:55 PM with 65 points, then he would have been invited



Now I understand, that was an oversight. Thank you for the explanation. Patiently waitin till December for the invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hopefully november 20th round will clear maximum of guys 
Finger crossed


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Great. Ill update the list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats pdomala!


----------



## garybains (Aug 5, 2015)

*Chef EOI*

Hi Experts, I submitted my eoi on 13th sept, 2015 in chef occupation. When do you think i will receive my invitation?


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

garybains said:


> Hi Experts, I submitted my eoi on 13th sept, 2015 in chef occupation. When do you think i will receive my invitation?


you will be invited in the next round ((20/11/2015))  .. good luck


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

one more add
LAST UPDATE for NON PRO-RATA list: 

12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
13/09/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
22/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Sri025
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34


----------



## senthilsuny (Apr 8, 2015)

I had submitted my EOI on 30th October with 65 points for System Analyst.

Hoping for the invite in December first week.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

senthilsuny said:


> I had submitted my EOI on 30th October with 65 points for System Analyst.
> 
> Hoping for the invite in December first week.


Hi senthilsuny considering your EOI DOE is 30th Oct and the cutoff at present it is doubtful that you would get invite on 1 round of December. But yea 2nd round looks promising. You can follow below thread for updates with invite and the long waiting list. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-171.html


----------



## senthilsuny (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks VikasChandra, December securing invite in December is fine


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Any 65 pointers in 2613 group applied EOI after the last invite round???
No new addition (65 pointers) to the list even after 6 days after previous invites!!

Will there will be more than 10 days cleared on 20th Nov invite round?


Latest 2613 Queue:


261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal	
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi	
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris	
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain	
2613XX	60	27/05/2015	newUser12	
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01	
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia	
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj	
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015	
2613XX	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454	
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam	
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32	
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab	
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair	
2613XX	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla	
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman	
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid	
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984	
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp	
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose	
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa	
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek	
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam	
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd	
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer	
2613XX	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
2613XX	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar	
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince	
261313	60	10/7/2015	MQ_haibin	
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07	
261313	60	11/7/2015	gurjitsingh	
261313	60	12/7/2015	zeesharp	
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92	
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma	
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123	
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta	
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl	
2613XX	60	23/07/2015	greatwork	
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish	
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak	
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76	
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985	
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi 
261313	60	6/8/2015	P1mishra 
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore	
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11	
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats	
261313	60	27/08/2015	icemanparadise	
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736	
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh	
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus	
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis	
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish	
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj	
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j	
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism	
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu	
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch	
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily	Got Vic Invitation
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime	
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma	
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81	
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis	
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling	
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29	
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m	
2613XX	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james	
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123	
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh	
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad	
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87	
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap	
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Any 65 pointers in 2613 group applied EOI after the last invite round???
> No new addition (65 pointers) to the list even after 6 days after previous invites!!
> 
> Will there will be more than 10 days cleared on 20th Nov invite round?
> ...




I think no more 65 pointers. YAAAAHOOOOO !!!!!!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> I think no more 65 pointers. YAAAAHOOOOO !!!!!!


:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

bharathjangam said:


> I think no more 65 pointers. YAAAAHOOOOO !!!!!!


eagerly waiting for the next invitation round, hope no more 65 pointers in between


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

thanks guys got loads of insight from this thread.....submitted EOI 27th Sept witg 60points for 261312 developer programmer on pro rata....add me to the list.Crossing fingers for Feb there abouy


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks to all who are active in this thread. 
Without this thread, assumption on the invite would be very difficult for anyone.
It is making us think positive, otherwise I would have lost hopes on invitation.


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

Experts update on this site if DIBP site once updates results as well as dates of December round


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Any 65 pointers in 2613 group applied EOI after the last invite round???
> No new addition (65 pointers) to the list even after 6 days after previous invites!!
> 
> Will there will be more than 10 days cleared on 20th Nov invite round?
> ...




Hope it clears till june 4th :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mano S (Nov 12, 2015)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> Hope it clears till june 4th :fingerscrossed:


Hey folks,

Sorry for breaking the thread, i had launched EOI on 31/10/2015 with 60 points for skillset 2613. When can i possibly expect my invitation, will it take more than 2 months?

Thanks
Mano


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Mano S said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Sorry for breaking the thread, i had launched EOI on 31/10/2015 with 60 points for skillset 2613. When can i possibly expect my invitation, will it take more than 2 months?
> 
> ...


In the current scenario... certainly seems like!


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> Hope it clears till june 4th :fingerscrossed:


16 days of backlog is a fair ask. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Good-luck for 60 pointers..


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

It seems to be most applicants are from India.

Are there any long holidays in India where we might expect less 65+ points applicants  ?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

spark92 said:


> It seems to be most applicants are from India.
> 
> Are there any long holidays in India where we might expect less 65+ points applicants  ?


As a matter of fact, this entire week India celebrates Diwali... Don't know if it's a good sign, as it is also considered to be an auspicious time!


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

spark92 said:


> It seems to be most applicants are from India.
> 
> Are there any long holidays in India where we might expect less 65+ points applicants  ?


Yes, you are correct. Many people are in Diwali celebration mode in India. Not only that, it seems I hear less gung ho on PTE these days. So less 65 pointers these days. It seems this scam is out now and many people realized it. Less talk more better it would be. 

I won't be surprised even 60 pointers make a clean sweep this time.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Yes, you are correct. Many people are in Diwali celebration mode in India. Not only that, it seems I hear less gung ho on PTE these days. So less 65 pointers these days. It seems this scam is out now and many people realized it. Less talk more better it would be.
> 
> I won't be surprised even 60 pointers make a clean sweep this time.


 Hoping that's the case bud...  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

hallo cant see mine added to the queue.....261312 submitted 27/09/2015 with 60point


----------



## Saboor26 (Oct 26, 2015)

Update on* NSW Nomination*. I Got my *Nomination today (12/11/2015)*. I have already Lodged My *visa application(190) External Auditor with DIBP*. It took *10 days from invitation to nomination*. Thanks God. Could not wait for 189 as there is still 2 months backlog for 70 points(General accountant). God Knows how long will it take to get clear. Now Fingers crossed on Visa Grant. *Please pray *


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Vakymy said:


> hallo cant see mine added to the queue.....261312 submitted 27/09/2015 with 60point


Ther is a google doc with all details.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...k7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=1396160536

Have added you there. I will paste the data here few times to give some updates.

Cheers,
Dhinesh


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

rahulnair said:


> As a matter of fact, this entire week India celebrates Diwali... Don't know if it's a good sign, as it is also considered to be an auspicious time!


Yup people will be busy with the festivities, having sweets and treats, travelling. Not only 65 pointers even 60 pointers applying now will be slow during festivals.

that could be a reason..... another 7 days more to know the next invite rounds... Enjoy till then..lane:


----------



## mariavino (Oct 26, 2015)

Add me to the Analyst programmer list. 

261311
65 points
EOI 12 November


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

indy2aus said:


> Yes, you are correct. Many people are in Diwali celebration mode in India. Not only that, it seems I hear less gung ho on PTE these days. So less 65 pointers these days. It seems this scam is out now and many people realized it. Less talk more better it would be.
> 
> I won't be surprised even 60 pointers make a clean sweep this time.


Oh wish the invite round was this Friday .

From what I see most Indians use consultants and they won't be working in Diwali?

I am just hoping people took their time off next week too.

There is also long Chinese holiday in February so while I'm not too sure if there are that many Chinese applicants (perhaps in first 5 most countries) that might also positively effect that.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

mariavino said:


> Add me to the Analyst programmer list.
> 
> 261311
> 65 points
> EOI 12 November


We got the first 65 pointer.


----------



## HasibJadoon (Aug 25, 2015)

*Add to EOI list*

Submitted EOI on 11/11/2015 with 60 points.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Submitted today with 75 points 
Hoping to set a record for the fastest start-to-finish time-frame since I started the entire PR process this month...Lol!
All the best to everyone here.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

sol79 said:


> Submitted today with 75 points
> Hoping to set a record for the fastest start-to-finish time-frame since I started the entire PR process this month...Lol!
> All the best to everyone here.


True. Indeed u got it planned perfectly before applying ACS and PTE. 
By the way wats ur Job code?


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi /Guys 
What are the chances of getting invite for 
189/60 points/ICT business analyst/ EOI: 10 Nov 2015 
190/65 points/ICT business analyst/ EOI:10 nov 2015/ SS : NSW

Please suggest


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

nickchamp said:


> Hi /Guys
> What are the chances of getting invite for
> 189/60 points/ICT business analyst/ EOI: 10 Nov 2015
> 190/65 points/ICT business analyst/ EOI:10 nov 2015/ SS : NSW
> ...


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

HasibJadoon said:


> Submitted EOI on 11/11/2015 with 60 points.


I assume your job code is 2613** group.
Confirm if thats incorrect


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

dhijaj said:


> True. Indeed u got it planned perfectly before applying ACS and PTE.
> By the way wats ur Job code?


I've applied for 261112 - Systems Analyst.
I agree, people should get the ACS and English test done in parallel to save some time.
I'm pleasantly surprised with the quick turnaround from ACS these days (2 - 4 business days!).

I'm still in two minds about modifying my EOI to remove the 190 visa. I don't want to be in a situation where I get a 190 invitation that morally restricts me to a state, when I can get a 189. I might modify it later today.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

sol79 said:


> I've applied for 261112 - Systems Analyst.
> I agree, people should get the ACS and English test done in parallel to save some time.
> I'm pleasantly surprised with the quick turnaround from ACS these days (2 - 4 business days!).
> 
> I'm still in two minds about modifying my EOI to remove the 190 visa. I don't want to be in a situation where I get a 190 invitation that morally restricts me to a state, when I can get a 189. I might modify it later today.


Next invite round is on friday 20th. You might get on that day for 189. If you get 190 invite from NSW before that you still have 14 days from that day to select that. 

But it might be blocking someone else chances of getting invite


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

nickchamp said:


> Hi /Guys
> What are the chances of getting invite for
> 189/60 points/ICT business analyst/ EOI: 10 Nov 2015
> 190/65 points/ICT business analyst/ EOI:10 nov 2015/ SS : NSW
> ...


Hi Nick,

189 - approx 2 - 2.5 months (give or take a couple of weeks, based on a couple of people I know)

190 - pretty difficult to get with 60 (but you're better off waiting a couple of months more for a 189).


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

sol79 said:


> I've applied for 261112 - Systems Analyst.
> I agree, people should get the ACS and English test done in parallel to save some time.
> I'm pleasantly surprised with the quick turnaround from ACS these days (2 - 4 business days!).
> 
> I'm still in two minds about modifying my EOI to remove the 190 visa. I don't want to be in a situation where I get a 190 invitation that morally restricts me to a state, when I can get a 189. I might modify it later today.


Next invite round is on friday 20th. You might get on that day for 189. If you get 190 invite from NSW before that you still have 14 days from that day to select that. 

But removing is good option as it might be blocking someone else chances of getting invite


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

dhijaj said:


> Next invite round is on friday 20th. You might get on that day for 189. If you get 190 invite from NSW before that you still have 14 days from that day to select that.
> 
> But it might be blocking someone else chances of getting invite


You're right. I just checked the statistics on SkillSelect on the last round. There were very few 75 point applications. So I modified my EOI to remove the 190 option. I don't want to purposely let it lapse and potentially delay an invitation to someone else. Never know, could be one of our buddies here 

A question on behalf of a friend - Approximately when can a 70 pts application filed this week expect an invitation? 

By the way, I'm in Sydney on a 457. My current employer doesn't know that I'm filing for a 189. I know that my 457 will automatically be cancelled when I get the grant. Any idea if DIPB will inform my employer about the cancellation?


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> one more add
> LAST UPDATE for NON PRO-RATA list:
> 
> 12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
> ...


Hey man, add me please.

263111 13/11/2015


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

powerful_j said:


> Hey man, add me please.
> 
> 
> 
> 263111 13/11/2015



So you moved from 2613 to 2631.

All the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerful_j (Oct 24, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> So you moved from 2613 to 2631.
> 
> All the best
> 
> ...


Yes, I got both of them because of my subject in the University was Master of IT with networking specialisation. 

If I know that the 2613 is so slow... I should have already get the PR from 2631...

Anyway, thanks mate.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

powerful_j said:


> Yes, I got both of them because of my subject in the University was Master of IT with networking specialisation.
> 
> If I know that the 2613 is so slow... I should have already get the PR from 2631...
> 
> Anyway, thanks mate.



Yup. Good option


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Guys look at my signature.
Actually there are two buttons "Suspend" and "Withdraw". I can click the "Suspend" even today also. But I never clicked the "Withdraw"


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Is this thread for 60 pts EOIs only?


----------



## Raja Shanmugavel (Nov 4, 2015)

All the very best for the 60 pointers!


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

wolfskin said:


> Guys look at my signature.
> Actually there are two buttons "Suspend" and "Withdraw". I can click the "Suspend" even today also. But I never clicked the "Withdraw"



I am not wrong,
After getting 189 invite on 6th, you suspended your 190 on 9th Nov.

But today, even after suspending you still got invited by NSW?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

sol79 said:


> You're right. I just checked the statistics on SkillSelect on the last round. There were very few 75 point applications. So I modified my EOI to remove the 190 option. I don't want to purposely let it lapse and potentially delay an invitation to someone else. Never know, could be one of our buddies here


A question on behalf of a friend - Approximately when can a 70 pts application filed this week expect an invitation? -* Depends on the job code. for 2613 and 2631 it should next round or one after that. for accountants there is a queue. might take a bit of time. for company sec next fin year*

By the way, I'm in Sydney on a 457. My current employer doesn't know that I'm filing for a 189. I know that my 457 will automatically be cancelled when I get the grant. Any idea if DIPB will inform my employer about the cancellation?

*No. My colleagues many of them got it here in syd while they are in 457. Might have to inform the change in visa status after you get PR to your company. But depends on your company policy.*


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> I am not wrong,
> After getting 189 invite on 6th, you suspended your 190 on 9th Nov.
> 
> But today, even after suspending you still got invited by NSW?


Even after suspending got invite thats true


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

wolfskin said:


> Even after suspending got invite thats true


This happened to a friend of mine a few months ago for a 190 application.

The CO told him that there can be a lag between when the state picks an EOI from the system and the notification. So it's possible that your EOI was picked before you suspended your EOI.

Shouldn't affect you much though. NSW has more job opportunities than the other states. However, a word of caution.

DO NOT move to another state without getting it cleared with NSW. Once you're here, they're pretty lenient about letting you move if you cannot find a job, etc. IF you move without their clearance, it may hamper your citizenship application later.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

wolfskin said:


> Even after suspending got invite thats true


That sounds like a message. I guess people should suspend their EOIs to get invitation from NSW.

Ha ha ha. 

Why dont you contact skillselect about this?


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

powerful_j said:


> Hey man, add me please.
> 
> 263111 13/11/2015


hey! added u on d list...

12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
13/09/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
22/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Sri025
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

sol79 said:


> This happened to a friend of mine a few months ago for a 190 application.
> 
> The CO told him that there can be a lag between when the state picks an EOI from the system and the notification. So it's possible that your EOI was picked before you suspended your EOI.
> 
> ...


I am not going ahead with 190 NSW , I already have a 189 Invite


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

Guys, I have a question. I applied for NSW 190 nomination on 11th Nov. Will this stop me getting 189 invitation or still i am in the queue?


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Guys look at my signature.
> Actually there are two buttons "Suspend" and "Withdraw". I can click the "Suspend" even today also. But I never clicked the "Withdraw"


Hi wolfskin, 

thats weird...

Also my eoi date for 190 is 27th July, no invite till now..


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Still they didn't announce 6 November cut offs date and results?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> I am not going ahead with 190 NSW , I already have a 189 Invite


Mate - See how life can change in few weeks!! You were waiting for an invite for 6 , when it came you got 2(Buy 1 Get 1 Free)  

Very weird though, think you should contact Skillset.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Can anyone tell me, how I contact "skill select"? I emailed at "[email protected]" although I received acknowledgement that my e-mail has received but it has been more than 4 days I have not received any answer of my query. 

Kindly help me by telling an alternative e-mail Id at which I contact them.


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Guys 
my code is 261111 : iCT business analyst
If I am correct the cutoff for this code is on pro rata basis and currently cutoff is 65 points 
My stats are as follows 
What are the chances of getting invite for 
189/60 points/ICT business analyst/ EOI: 10 Nov 2015 
190/60+5=65 points/ICT business analyst/ EOI:10 nov 2015/ SS : NSW

Please throw some light on this 
I am putting this query again 

Rgds 
Nikhil


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> I am not going ahead with 190 NSW , I already have a 189 Invite



You could have withdrawn ur application in 190. . It might be loss for one person 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Guys I have a question.

I have a degree completed in Sri Lanka but the awarded degree is actually belongs to Australian university. My question is what should be the answer for the Institute Country question under Education History? Is it Sri Lanka or Australia?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Guys , I read in NSW thread that 60 pointers are being invited for SS. Any mates in here who have received the nomination?

Originally Posted by anybody2 View Post
I got invitation for applying for State nomination today.
261313 Software-Engineer filed on Oct 29. 65 points 25 age, 10 english, 15 degree, 5 state, 10 work experience.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

nickchamp said:


> Hi Guys
> my code is 261111 : iCT business analyst
> If I am correct the cutoff for this code is on pro rata basis and currently cutoff is 65 points
> My stats are as follows
> ...


Dear Nikhil,

Welcome on board. Currently the cuttoff for 2611 stands at 65 somewhere around 20 Aug (will know the exact cutoff after the results for 6th Nov are published)

For 189 With 60 points and DOE 10 Nov you will have to wait for very long time. Currently their are 60 pointers waiting since February for their invite. 
With regards to NSW people are getting invite but mostly with 70 points. Yet tou can expect something positive prior to 189.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sol79 said:


> I've applied for 261112 - Systems Analyst.
> I agree, people should get the ACS and English test done in parallel to save some time.
> I'm pleasantly surprised with the quick turnaround from ACS these days (2 - 4 business days!).
> 
> I'm still in two minds about modifying my EOI to remove the 190 visa. I don't want to be in a situation where I get a 190 invitation that morally restricts me to a state, when I can get a 189. I might modify it later today.


Hi sol79 with 75 points you will be among the first people to be invited on 20th Nov round. You can Withdraw your 190 application with ease of mind. 

Congrats. You have scored well in the language test and got the boost with points. Best wishes


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Dear Nikhil,
> 
> Welcome on board. Currently the cuttoff for 2611 stands at 65 somewhere around 20 Aug (will know the exact cutoff after the results for 6th Nov are published)
> 
> ...


You can follow the below thread for updates on 2611

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-172.html


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Hi sol79 with 75 points you will be among the first people to be invited on 20th Nov round. You can Withdraw your 190 application with ease of mind.
> 
> Congrats. You have scored well in the language test and got the boost with points. Best wishes


Follow the thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-172.html


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

i guess ill have to wait for long time >> i have 65 points for system analyst sumbitted my EOI on 4th Nov .. what are the chances?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

@dhijaj - Please add user - sunilch to the 2613* queue - 
65 points - 12/11/2015


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi, i have applied for Victoria SS today 13 November 15 under 262111 - Database administrator. I have 7 years exp and have positive skill assessment from ACS and English test with 70+ marks in each. I qualify with 65 points inclusive SS. Is VIC still giving out invites for database admins? When should i expect reply from them? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

262111-Database Admin
PTEA - 7.3 Overall score 6-Nov-2015
EOI - 12 Nov 2015 - 65 Points
SS Victoria - Applied - 13 Nov 2015
SS Invitation - Waiting :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

shri078 said:


> Hi, i have applied for Victoria SS today 13 November 15 under 262111 - Database administrator. I have 7 years exp and have positive skill assessment from ACS and English test with 70+ marks in each. I qualify with 65 points inclusive SS. Is VIC still giving out invites for database admins? When should i expect reply from them? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 262111-Database Admin
> PTEA - 7.3 Overall score 6-Nov-2015
> ...


Hi,

The Ideal case vary but you can expect a response within 12 weeks as you might be aware. I would suggest you to follow this thread for regular updates on Victoria SS.

Good luck to you!!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship-543.html


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks Krish!!
Did you submit your SS Application on Victoria state Site or you just did a EOI and waiting for invitation?


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Any DBAs applying for VIC with me here


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi, i have applied for Victoria SS today 13 November 15 under 262111 - Database administrator. I have 7 years exp and have positive skill assessment from ACS and English test with 70+ marks in each. I qualify with 65 points inclusive SS. Is VIC still giving out invites for database admins? When should i expect reply from them? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

262111-Database Admin
PTEA - 7.3 Overall score 6-Nov-2015
EOI - 12 Nov 2015
SS Victoria - Applied - 13 Nov 2015
SS Invitation - Waiting :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I'm guessing it will be more than 10 days for software engineers.
> 
> Last month they invited 2300 people. Around 1000 of them were 60 pointers.
> 
> They are now inviting 2000 people this month, so potentially 700 of them could be 60 points.


is it better to choose state 'any' or any particular state like nsw or victoria?


----------



## sanfatec (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi, please add me to the list...
261311 Analyst Programmer - 60 points - Date of EOI 13/11/2015

I think I'll need to wait a long time, huh?


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

*261313 - 65 points*



ndhal said:


> Hello Everyone...Happy Diwali!!!
> Any update for 65 pointers in the 261313 category list for EOI invitation on 20th Nov,2015
> 
> This is the latest list of 261313 code:
> ...


EOI submitted on - 10-Nov 
Points - 65 . 
Code - 261313 

Please add me to the list.  Is there any tiny chance of being invited on 20th Nov ?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

move2oz said:


> EOI submitted on - 10-Nov
> 
> Points - 65 .
> 
> ...



Seems no chance at all. I hate 65 pointers... do not worry ,you will be invited for sure!! Be ready for visa lodge.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

Please add 

261313 60 09/07/2015 jayandrae (July 9,2015)

Though I think it is good to wait it out for now that they are only currently getting 65 and up. Australia's economy looks dismal, the Singapore Dollar now is even more powerful than AUD. I also know a few friends who recently migrated last September, and up to now they have yet to get a job in Canberra/Sydney. One thing's interesting is that in their case, they already got the PR status last 2014, but just decided to move this year.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi All,
I have submitted my EOI with 65 points (NSW) on 11th Nov.
what can be the following dates?
Invitation->
Grant->
Thanks...
The threads are so resourceful. Is there any way to guess your ranking.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

jayandrae said:


> Please add
> 
> 261313 60 09/07/2015 jayandrae (July 9,2015)
> 
> Though I think it is good to wait it out for now that they are only currently getting 65 and up. Australia's economy looks dismal, the Singapore Dollar now is even more powerful than AUD. I also know a few friends who recently migrated last September, and up to now they have yet to get a job in Canberra/Sydney. One thing's interesting is that in their case, they already got the PR status last 2014, but just decided to move this year.


Totally agreed. But the thing is, having PR is good other than job. This is valid for 4 years. If you are looking for Job thru PR, I think it may not be wise as Aus economy is reeling under serious recession since last year.

It all depends on individual choice. Few people take PR and wait until good chance knocks. Few fly immediately.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

move2oz said:


> EOI submitted on - 10-Nov
> Points - 65 .
> Code - 261313
> 
> Please add me to the list.  Is there any tiny chance of being invited on 20th Nov ?


See my signature. I keep my signature for this purpose only.


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Admin,

I applied for PR Under 189 - 261313 - 60 points on 27 aug 2015 (EOI)

Can you please tell when i can expect to get the invite?

Many thanks

Robin


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Vic rejected me.. Took them 4 weeks to reject in august....
> 
> Applied for nsw tooo... Either should crack 189 or nsw should rescue me....
> 
> ...


hi, i have chosen state as any in eoi, is this correct or should i choose any specific state ? which state is better for software tester?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

move2oz said:


> EOI submitted on - 10-Nov
> Points - 65 .
> Code - 261313
> 
> Please add me to the list.  Is there any tiny chance of being invited on 20th Nov ?


Yeah no chance buddy. It's best you cancel now  and re apply 3 months later


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

spark92 said:


> Yeah no chance buddy. It's best you cancel now  and re apply 3 months later


Hi Spark92, 

what does it mean, I am confused? It's like there is no chance for getting invitation in 20th November round even with 65 points?

Regards,
Sunil


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

sunilch said:


> Hi Spark92,
> 
> what does it mean, I am confused? It's like there is no chance for getting invitation in 20th November round even with 65 points?
> 
> ...


He's just kidding buddy! Chill 

@spark92 - You have a wicked sense of humour!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Looking at the current TREND you might expect an invite in about 4-6 months. ALL depends on every INVITATION round results going forward.

As there is a surge in 65 and 65+ pointers during this Aussie FY. Owing to good PTE results.

Lets wait for 6 November 2015 round results to be published to revisit your approximate time frame.



icemanparadise said:


> Hi Admin,
> 
> I applied for PR Under 189 - 261313 - 60 points on 27 aug 2015 (EOI)
> 
> ...


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Jeeten,

Thanks for the reply
I was expecting invite in jan
:confused2:


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

Can anybody tell me... what would be chances for a person having 60 points... how many months to get invitation for a person with 60 points??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

All depends on the Occupation Code that person applies under.




Rahul21258 said:


> Can anybody tell me... what would be chances for a person having 60 points... how many months to get invitation for a person with 60 points??


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

As mechanical engineer


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello All,

I am new to this forum. Submitted EOI today. I know its too early to expect. Can i know the time lines of when i can expect invite? 

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Systems Analyst : 261112
PTE Score (L - 70, R - 69, W - 66, S - 90 : Overall Score - 72)
Nov 14th 2015 - EOI Submitted for 65 Points (Today)
xx/xx/2015 - Invite ??


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

karthikr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Submitted EOI today. I know its too early to expect. Can i know the time lines of when i can expect invite?
> 
> ...


May be in 2 weeks. Good luck.


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks Shri for your reply. So as i understand in 2 weeks, as in first week of December invites? as Next invite in Nov is on 20th


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

karthikr said:


> Thanks Shri for your reply. So as i understand in 2 weeks, as in first week of December invites? as Next invite in Nov is on 20th


I heard 20th Nov is when the next invites would come in. With 65 points you hold a good chance to get one but you never know.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Guys , need a quick suggestion. I am in a situation where I have 2 active invites, one 189 invite and the other NSW 190 invite. My question is ignoring the 190 invite from NSW, will it create any problem with my 189 invite and the Visa application.


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Guys , need a quick suggestion. I am in a situation where I have 2 active invites, one 189 invite and the other NSW 190 invite. My question is ignoring the 190 invite from NSW, will it create any problem with my 189 invite and the Visa application.


I think no coz I heard about people having 2 invites and when they use one the other doesn't work automatically. Again that's what I read it in this forum. So experts can back me up here

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

What is the chance for 60 pointer.. as mechanical engineer. .. how many months to wait... how to calculate baklog??


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

Occupation code is 2335


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> Guys , need a quick suggestion. I am in a situation where I have 2 active invites, one 189 invite and the other NSW 190 invite. My question is ignoring the 190 invite from NSW, will it create any problem with my 189 invite and the Visa application.



Just lodge visa on 189 . Thats it . Ur eoi job done once u lodge it . It doesnot matter u ignore 190 or apply nomination again  


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Here is the long list again for 2613 group.

261313	65	10/11/2015	move2oz	
2613xx	65	12/11/2015	sunilch 
261311	65	12/11/2015	mariavino	
261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal	
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi	
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris	
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain	
2613xx	60	27/05/2015	newUser12	
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01	
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia	
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj	
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015	
2613XX	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454	
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam	
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32	
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab 
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair	
2613XX	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla	
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman	
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid	
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984	
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp	
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose	
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa	
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek	
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam	
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd	
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer	
2613XX	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
2613XX	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar	
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince	
261313	60	9/7/2015	jayandrae	
261313	60	10/7/2015	MQ_haibin	
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07	
261313	60	11/7/2015	gurjitsingh	
261313	60	12/7/2015	zeesharp	
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92	
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma	
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123	
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta	
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl	
2613XX	60	23/07/2015	greatwork	
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish	
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak	
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76	
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985	
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi 
261313	60	6/8/2015	P1mishra 
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore	
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11	
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats	
261313	60	27/08/2015	icemanparadise	
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736	
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh	
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus	
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis	
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish	
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj	
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j	
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism	
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu	
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch	
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily	Got Vic Invitation
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime	
261312	60	27/09/2015	Vakymy	
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma	
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81	
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis	
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling	
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29	
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m	
2613XX	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james	
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123	
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh	
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad	
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87	
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap	
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t	
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon	
2613XX	65	12/11/2015	sunilch 
261311	65	13/11/2015	sanfatec


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> Here is the long list again for 2613 group.
> 
> 261313	65	10/11/2015	move2oz
> 2613xx	65	12/11/2015	sunilch
> ...


Person at the last should come to top.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

jeba said:


> Person at the last should come to top.



261313	65	10/11/2015	move2oz	
2613xx	65	12/11/2015	sunilch 
261311	65	12/11/2015	mariavino	
261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal	
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi	
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris	
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain	
2613xx	60	27/05/2015	newUser12	
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01	
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia	
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj	
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015	
2613XX	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454	
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam	
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32	
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab	
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair	
2613XX	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla	
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman	
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid	
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984	
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp	
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose	
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa	
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek	
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam	
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd	
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer	
2613XX	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
2613XX	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar	
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince	
261313	60	9/7/2015	jayandrae	
261313	60	10/7/2015	MQ_haibin	
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07	
261313	60	11/7/2015	gurjitsingh	
261313	60	12/7/2015	zeesharp	
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92	
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma	
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123	
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta	
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl	
2613XX	60	23/07/2015	greatwork	
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish	
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak	
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76	
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985	
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi 
261313	60	6/8/2015	P1mishra 
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore	
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11	
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats	
261313	60	27/08/2015	icemanparadise	
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736	
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh	
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus	
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis	
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish	
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj	
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j	
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism	
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu	
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch	
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily	Got Vic Invitation
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime	
261312	60	27/09/2015	Vakymy	
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma	
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81	
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis	
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling	
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29	
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m	
2613XX	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james	
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123	
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh	
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad	
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87	
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap	
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t	
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon	
261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

*Great job!*



dhijaj said:


> 261313	65	10/11/2015	move2oz
> 2613xx	65	12/11/2015	sunilch
> 261311	65	12/11/2015	mariavino
> 261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal
> ...


Great job - Keeping us all posted with your updates! Appreciate it!


----------



## Galaxy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Dear All,

I have submitted my EOI with the following details. when can I expect invitation ? Please let me know.

ANZCO: 261313
Total Points: 80
PTE: L90/R87/W90/S90
Spouse PTE: L62/R60/S83/W63

EOI Submitted: 13Nov2015

Invitation: ???

Thanks for your information in-advance.

Thanks & Regards,
Galaxy1


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with the following details. when can I expect invitation ? Please let me know.
> 
> ...


Get you documents ready. You will surely get invited on 20 November! Congrats!


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

Occupation code 2335
Got my credentials assessed from engineers australia 3 days back
Applied eoi yesterday 
Total points 60
Ielts (listening-9; speaking 7.5; writing 7.5; reading 8.5)

How many months of waiting??


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Rahul21258 said:


> Occupation code 2335
> Got my credentials assessed from engineers australia 3 days back
> Applied eoi yesterday
> Total points 60
> ...


probably you will be invited by the second round in December. good luck


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

LAST UPDATE non pro-rata list after adding one more candidate

12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
13/09/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
22/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Sri025
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> LAST UPDATE non pro-rata list after adding one more candidate
> 
> 12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
> 13/09/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
> ...


Add me to the list

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

shri078 said:


> Add me to the list
> 
> 262111 - database administrator
> 6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
> ...


you applied for *visa 189* with 60 points or with 65 points ?


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> you applied for visa 189 with 60 points or with 65 points ?


Applied for victoria state so that is 190 with 65 points

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

shri078 said:


> Add me to the list
> 
> 262111 - database administrator
> 6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
> ...


There's no 262111 code in the SOL (Skilled Occupation List) for visa 189. I'm pretty sure that you are applying for visa 190


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

shri078 said:


> Applied for victoria state so that is 190 with 65 points
> 
> 262111 - database administrator
> 6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
> ...


the list which i wrote above is for visa 189, my friend


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> There's no 262111 code in the SOL (Skilled Occupation List) for visa 189. I'm pretty sure that you are applying for visa 190


Yes I have applied for 262111 which is under csol for victoria. 190 visa

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## musolini (Oct 6, 2015)

i am also one of those waiting for the nov 20 invitation..

i used to have 55 points until i took pte recently and gained additional 20 points. i changed my eoi from 190 to 189.

233411 - 75 points - updated eoi 9 nov 2015

i really recommend taking the pte to increase your eoi points.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

musolini said:


> i am also one of those waiting for the nov 20 invitation..
> 
> i used to have 55 points until i took pte recently and gained additional 20 points. i changed my eoi from 190 to 189.
> 
> ...



added you to the list 
LAST UPDATE non pro-rata list after adding one more candidate

09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
13/09/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
22/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Sri025
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Still DIBP is not updating 6 November cut offs date?


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Still DIBP is not updating 6 November cut offs date?


not yet, unfortunately


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> not yet, unfortunately


Can I'll get invite on 20 November round? As I took my medical appointment date..


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Can I'll get invite on 20 November round? As I took my medical appointment date..


how did you take your medical appointment date without lodging your visa application !? .. any way if you lodged your EOI on 13, Sep, you will be invited on 20, november for sure, dude .. best of luck and i will add you in the list in the next post


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

LAST UPDATE non pro-rata list visa 189 after adding one more candidate

09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
13/09/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE namsfiz
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
22/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Sri025
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

I have submitted interest with 65 points on 6 Nov 2015.
Assessed by EA - 233914 Engineering Technologist.
When can I expect an invitation?:juggle:


----------



## Galaxy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Get you documents ready. You will surely get invited on 20 November! Congrats!


Thanks Rahul, for your encouragement. Hope will get soon.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Jahirul said:


> I have submitted interest with 65 points on 6 Nov 2015.
> Assessed by EA - 233914 Engineering Technologist.
> When can I expect an invitation?:juggle:


20 Nov. get yourself ready  .. congrats


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Jahirul said:


> I have submitted interest with 65 points on 6 Nov 2015.
> Assessed by EA - 233914 Engineering Technologist.
> When can I expect an invitation?:juggle:


added you
LAST UPDATE non pro-rata list visa 189 after adding one more candidate

09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
06/11/15 233914 65 Engineering Technologist Jahirul
12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
13/09/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE namsfiz
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
22/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Sri025
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> how did you take your medical appointment date without lodging your visa application !? .. any way if you lodged your EOI on 13, Sep, you will be invited on 20, november for sure, dude .. best of luck and i will add you in the list in the next post


Dude it's very easy open Immi Account → click on NEW APPLICATION → Click at My health declarations → then submitted the application → it will give you HAP ID Reference letter → Call medical center for appointment with provided HAP ID..


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

What happened to Indian holiday  ? People still kept submitting EOIs...


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

Which state of australia offers good opportunities for mechanical engineer??


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Rahul21258 said:


> Which state of australia offers good opportunities for mechanical engineer??


The best-way to check with local recruiters and Linkedin contacts..


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

what are chances to get invitation on 20th Nov for 60 pointers code 263111?


----------



## sawant123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Adding my name to the 2613xx list and making it even longer..
fingers crossed for all of us !!


261313	65	10/11/2015	move2oz	
2613xx	65	12/11/2015	sunilch 
261311	65	12/11/2015	mariavino	
261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal	
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi	
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris	
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain	
2613xx	60	27/05/2015	newUser12	
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01	
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia	
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj	
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015	
2613XX	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454	
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam	
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32	
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab	
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair	
2613XX	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla	
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman	
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid	
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984	
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp	
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose	
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa	
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek	
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam	
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd	
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer	
2613XX	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
2613XX	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar	
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince	
261313	60	9/7/2015	jayandrae	
261313	60	10/7/2015	MQ_haibin	
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07	
261313	60	11/7/2015	gurjitsingh	
261313	60	12/7/2015	zeesharp	
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92	
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma	
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123	
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta	
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl	
2613XX	60	23/07/2015	greatwork	
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish	
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak	
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76	
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985	
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi 
261313	60	6/8/2015	P1mishra 
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore	
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11	
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats	
261313	60	27/08/2015	icemanparadise	
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736	
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh	
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus	
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis	
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish	
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj	
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j	
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism	
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu	
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch	
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily	Got Vic Invitation
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime	
261312	60	27/09/2015	Vakymy	
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma	
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81	
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis	
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling	
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29	
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m	
2613XX	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james	
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123	
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh	
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad	
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87
*261312	60 21/10/2015 sawant123*
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap	
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t	
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon	
261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

sawant123 said:


> Adding my name to the 2613xx list and making it even longer..
> fingers crossed for all of us !!
> 
> 
> ...


Can you add mine too


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Can you add mine too


@kavimate85 - This list is only for 2613 - Software and Application Programmers


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi All, 

I have a question. I am applying as a primary applicant for 189 and does not claiming partner's points, so in this case does my partner still require to appear for IELTS/PTE-A test? 

Thanks in advance!!

-Sunil


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

sunilch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question. I am applying as a primary applicant for 189 and does not claiming partner's points, so in this case does my partner still require to appear for IELTS/PTE-A test?
> 
> ...


You will have to present some proof of your partner having a competency of functional english. You may refer to the below links for reference - 

https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-english.php 

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

sunilch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question. I am applying as a primary applicant for 189 and does not claiming partner's points, so in this case does my partner still require to appear for IELTS/PTE-A test?
> 
> ...


Yes if partner can score at least 6 in each band is enough. In some cases where the partner would not work only English medium education certificate is required.

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

rahulnair said:


> You will have to present some proof of your partner having a competency of functional english. You may refer to the below links for reference -
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-english.php
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


Hi rahulnair,

Thanks for prompt reply, I checked that link but I am still not sure if my partner is required to take the test. She has studied in CBSC and has also completed MCA, so can these certificates save her from appearing in test 

Regards,
Sunil


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

New week and new count down and new list:
just 5 days more for the next round.

261313	80	13/11/2015	Galaxy1
261313	65	10/11/2015	move2oz
2613xx	65	12/11/2015	sunilch 
261311	65	12/11/2015	mariavino
261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain
2613xx	60	27/05/2015	newUser12
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair
2613XX	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer
2613XX	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
2613XX	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince
261313	60	9/7/2015	jayandrae
261313	60	10/7/2015	MQ_haibin
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07
261313	60	11/7/2015	gurjitsingh
261313	60	12/7/2015	zeesharp
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl
2613XX	60	23/07/2015	greatwork
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi 
261313	60	6/8/2015	P1mishra 
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats
261313	60	27/08/2015	icemanparadise
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime
261312	60	27/09/2015	Vakymy
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m
2613XX	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87
261312	60	21/10/2015	sawant123
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon
261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

There results of 6th November round will be out soon today.

We are now getting 401 UNAUTHORIZED error instead of the usual Page not found.

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-6-November-2015-Round-Results.aspx


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> 20 Nov. get yourself ready  .. congrats


Thanks buddy, I feel hopeful. 
When will we be able to see the outcome of 20 Nov round? How come we can't see the result of 6 Nov round till now?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Jahirul said:


> Thanks buddy, I feel hopeful.
> When will we be able to see the outcome of 20 Nov round? How come we can't see the result of 6 Nov round till now?




invites are sent @ 12:00 AM australia time on 20th nov. 
i.e thats the automatic process..the results will be published a week later in their site.


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

Hope you all had good Diwali!
Can't wait to get the queue cleared on 20th Nov 

Btw how easy or difficult is it to find job in Australia for 261313 skill set?


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

I hope they will clear 60 pointers...I am worried too much...Keeping fingers crossed  My EOI invitation will be confirmed once Lakhshmi will confirm if she has received the invitation.


dhijaj said:


> New week and new count down and new list:
> just 5 days more for the next round.
> 
> 261313	80	13/11/2015	Galaxy1
> ...


----------



## Lakhshmi (Oct 22, 2015)

ndhal said:


> I hope they will clear 60 pointers...I am worried too much...Keeping fingers crossed  My EOI invitation will be confirmed once Lakhshmi will confirm if she has received the invitation.


Sure ndhal... I will confirm immediately once I receive the invitation.. Hopefully, this time it has to go through..


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

What are risk factor for 60 pointers of non pro rata occupations


----------



## desiSydney (Jul 8, 2015)

sunilch said:


> Hi rahulnair,
> 
> Thanks for prompt reply, I checked that link but I am still not sure if my partner is required to take the test. She has studied in CBSC and has also completed MCA, so can these certificates save her from appearing in test
> 
> ...


Yes your partner has few options
1)Submit letter from college/university stating medium of instruction as English(should be atleast 2 year full time course)
2)Appear for PTE-A and score 30 in all sections


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Are u confident that u will get the invite this time


Lakhshmi said:


> Sure ndhal... I will confirm immediately once I receive the invitation.. Hopefully, this time it has to go through..


----------



## electrified (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Mate

I have applied for EOI on 25th Sep 2015. 
Category Electronics Engineer.
Total Points 60.

Can you give me a idea when I can get invitation?

thanks

Hasan


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

ndhal said:


> Are u confident that u will get the invite this time


Hi Ndhal,

If you are asking this question , there is no hope for others.

Cheer up mate, you will definitely get invite this time.

Dhijaj, spark92, and other friends, please share your views of how many days of backlogs will get cleared this round, It will be a energy booster for all of us.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

arun32 said:


> Hi Ndhal,
> 
> If you are asking this question , there is no hope for others.
> 
> ...




This time my prediction for 2613 is 
All 65 and above pointer applied between 6th Nov to 19th Nov and 
60 pointers after May 18 to May 29/30, 2015.

So following people have good chance. 

261313	80	13/11/2015	Galaxy1
261313	65	10/11/2015	move2oz
2613xx	65	12/11/2015	sunilch 
261311	65	12/11/2015	mariavino
261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain
2613xx	60	27/05/2015	newUser12
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia
and any one applying with 65 or above points till nov 19 11:59 PM

You guys have to keep us posted @ 12:00 AM Aus time on 20 Nov 2015. (Please make sure you guys update us the status so that it will be helpful for others.)


Following guys shall also be on alerts, and keep updating your EOI status in this forum. This will help us to narrow down the backlog clearance date.

261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015
2613XX	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

electrified said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> I have applied for EOI on 25th Sep 2015.
> Category Electronics Engineer.
> ...


I think you will be invited on 20th Nov


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Reason of my worries are genuine:
I have got my ACS in Jan 2014 and after trying for IELTS many times and wasted whole year,then in this year my husband has given ACS and PTE and got 5 points frm his assessment.and filled for EOI in May 2015 with 60 points till the time i am waiting....long wait...so still worried when when ???In every EOI invitation round I assure my husband that we will get this time but didnt get so still in panic stage and our frustration is increasing day by day 
Dont know what destiny wants.


arun32 said:


> Hi Ndhal,
> 
> If you are asking this question , there is no hope for others.
> 
> ...


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

ndhal said:


> Reason of my worries are genuine:
> I have got my ACS in Jan 2014 and after trying for IELTS many times and wasted whole year,then in this year my husband has given ACS and PTE and got 5 points frm his assessment.and filled for EOI in May 2015 with 60 points till the time i am waiting....long wait...so still worried when when ???In every EOI invitation round I assure my husband that we will get this time but didnt get so still in panic stage and our frustration is increasing day by day
> Dont know what destiny wants.


Dont worry, I am waiting like you too form 2013. and many others lik this. But with facts, data and trends, you will get this friday. only 4 more days.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Hope so not much 60 and above pointers


dhijaj said:


> Dont worry, I am waiting like you too form 2013. and many others lik this. But with facts, data and trends, you will get this friday. only 4 more days.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Can't believe that 60 pointers are actually now waiting for about 7 months to get things processed. This is crazy. I cannot believe that the applicants have almost been doubled this financial year.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

3 DAYS TO GO
LAST UPDATE non pro-rata list visa 189 after adding one more candidate.

09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
06/11/15 233914 65 Engineering Technologist Jahirul
12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
13/09/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE namsfiz
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
22/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Sri025
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
25/09/15 233411 60 Electronics Engineer electrified 
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

Are 6 nov results out??


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

6 nov results ??


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Rahul21258 said:


> 6 nov results ??


not yet


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> not yet


I think result would be out on after nov20th round of invitation. Last month also they have published after oct23 rd round.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

arun32 said:


> Hi Ndhal,
> 
> If you are asking this question , there is no hope for others.
> 
> ...


Let's boost it then

Last week I felt like invites coming through! Should go till mid June this round!!!


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Let's boost it then
> 
> Last week I felt like invites coming through! Should go till mid June this round!!!


Mid-june!! Arun32 and myself are surely happy. Pray Lord. :fingerscrossed:


:juggle:


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

AOA

Dear all i need to know what is the probable date of accepting EOI 189 as i am logging it today in 263111 with 65 points.
i know no one can tell me for sure but normally an excel list is maintained which shows probable entries and with little prediction about timelines.

*Timelines
ACS submitted 26th FEb 2015
ACS result 3rd MARCH 2015 Successful 
CAE test given17th OCT 2015
CAE result16th Nov 2015 (190 each)
EOI 189 16th Nov 2015* with 65 points


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Let's boost it then
> 
> Last week I felt like invites coming through! Should go till mid June this round!!!


@spark92- If that happens, I will mouth Liam Neeson's dialogue from the movie Taken - I don't know who you are, but I will find you and I will treat you!


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

itsme121ab said:


> Mid-june!! Arun32 and myself are surely happy. Pray Lord. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> :juggle:


I will be very happy too.....


----------



## preetikhanna (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi All,

I have applied under visa subclass 189 for code - 261313 with 60 points on 28 th july. Looking at the trend can the members here please help me understand my chances. they do not look quite promising to me.
Pleas advise.

Also, I have not had my spouse's educational qualification points added to this ( 5 more points) So do you think he should give his toefl/ilets and we try to get 5 more points or you think we should wait with 60 points


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

LAST UPDATE non pro-rata list visa 189 after adding one more candidate. (we have 3 (60+) now)

09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
06/11/15 233914 65 Engineering Technologist Jahirul
14/11/15 233211 65 Civil Engineer azam_suleman 
---------------------------------------------------------------
12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
13/09/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE namsfiz
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
22/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Sri025
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
25/09/15 233411 60 Electronics Engineer electrified 
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

Rahul21258 said:


> Which state of australia offers good opportunities for mechanical engineer??


Which state of australia offers good opportunities for software tester?


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi everyone 

All the best to all just 3 days to go for 20th Nov invitation round can't wait and please guys start a new thread for November visa application that are grant also be easy like the invitation round and all are douths can be solved


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> LAST UPDATE non pro-rata list visa 189 after adding one more candidate. (we have 3 (60+) now)
> 
> 09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
> 06/11/15 233914 65 Engineering Technologist Jahirul
> ...



All the best to everyone, May we all get invites soon


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Kuddos all.....loving the energy..planning on a repeat of pte in Jan 2016 and praying for all y'all........


----------



## preetikhanna (Jul 21, 2015)

preetikhanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied under visa subclass 189 for code - 261313 with 60 points on 28 th july. Looking at the trend can the members here please help me understand my chances. they do not look quite promising to me.
> Pleas advise.
> ...


H All,
Appreciate your suggestions here.Please advise


----------



## electrified (Nov 16, 2015)

dedm said:


> I think you will be invited on 20th Nov


hope so mate  

thanks


----------



## kotha_001 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have applied for EOI with 60 points on 13th nov and i did choose sub class 489 regional family sponsor visa. My occupation is electronics engineer. I just would like to know when i would get invitation? I am going to write IELTS again on Dec 5th to increase my points, and if i get good score in IELTS, can i update my EOI for Skilled independent visa category?
I would appreciate any expert's advices here.

thanks
Sujan


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

6th of nov results are on but seems like there is an issue


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Nov 6th Results are out now in Skillselect

Report say as below
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 65 19 May 2015 11.39 pm
But i think its a typo as 65 pointers are cleared till Nov 6th. So Guess its 60 pointers till May 19 11.39 pm.

Occupation ceiling for 2613 : 2094/5364	

This make my calculation which i did early in this thread exact.

1150 +20 Invites sent instead of 1000 as they said earlier.
Next round too will have 1150 invites 

However, same 218 invites out of these for 26131 group.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Sorry for my naive kind of message.
Can i assume all 60 pointers will get invitation but it will take some more time.. May be 6 month..
But they will
Get the invitation for sure..

Is my assumption is correct...?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Abhishu said:


> Sorry for my naive kind of message.
> Can i assume all 60 pointers will get invitation but it will take some more time.. May be 6 month..
> But they will
> Get the invitation for sure..
> ...


For 2613 group, 60 points are cleared 10-12 days in each round and 15 rounds more for this financial year i.e till june 2016.

simple calculation based on current trend : 10*15 - 150 days will be cleared. i.e till sep 60 pointers will be cleared. After june 2016. there may be rule changes and anything can happen.

For other occupation code, there are good chance.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> For 2613 group, 60 points are cleared 10-12 days in each round and 15 rounds more for this financial year i.e till june 2016.
> 
> simple calculation based on current trend : 10*15 - 150 days will be cleared. i.e till sep 60 pointers will be cleared. After june 2016. there may be rule changes and anything can happen.
> 
> For other occupation code, there are good chance.


Similarly ICT BAs and Accountants too are in pro-rata. Getting into these 2 occupations with 60 looks a bit tough


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Expectations for 2613 group this friday


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> For 2613 group, 60 points are cleared 10-12 days in each round and 15 rounds more for this financial year i.e till june 2016.
> 
> simple calculation based on current trend : 10*15 = 150 days will be cleared. i.e till sep 60 pointers will be cleared. After june 2016.


I think those who have submitted their EOI in Sep will be invited in March. How do you think? Next round, i.e 20 Nov, will clear "May" submissions.

EOI= May --> invitation= Nov Therefore EOI= Sep --> invitation= March

Note that it's based on assumption that there won't be any 190 invitations for 2613 occupation group otherwise invitations will move forward faster.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

captainm said:


> I think those who have submitted their EOI in Sep will be invited in March. How do you think? Next round, i.e 20 Nov, will clear "May" submissions.
> 
> EOI= May --> invitation= Nov Therefore EOI= Sep --> invitation= March
> 
> Note that it's based on assumption that there won't be any 190 invitations for 2613 occupation group otherwise invitations will move forward faster.


Boss, only 10 days backlog of 60 pointers (2613 group) is getting cleared every round. Am not sure about other job codes.

If each round clears one month of backlog then as you said,
May --> invitation= Nov Therefore EOI= Sep --> invitation= March


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I know this will sound stupid but just wanted to confirm if we need to get the PCC and AFP check attested.

Also, when you upload documents online for 189 do they need to be color copy with attestation or B/W is fine.

Thanks
Regards


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

captainm said:


> I think those who have submitted their EOI in Sep will be invited in March. How do you think? Next round, i.e 20 Nov, will clear "May" submissions.
> 
> EOI= May --> invitation= Nov Therefore EOI= Sep --> invitation= March
> 
> Note that it's based on assumption that there won't be any 190 invitations for 2613 occupation group otherwise invitations will move forward faster.


It's not as simple as it sounds. There are multiple variables which come into the picture - the biggest one being DIBP themselves!


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

SkillSelect 6 November 2015 Round Results


6th November is out now.


----------



## garybains (Aug 5, 2015)

Eagerly waiting for 20th Nov round. I submitted my EOI on 13th oct with 60 points in chef occupation. what are my chances?


----------



## Jay2206 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey, hi. I am new to this forum. Sorry if posting it in a wrong thread or if the question is too ignorant . Could any one let me know how many rounds does it take for 60 pointers in Electronic Engineers at this moment.


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

*ctlkkc*

Friend,

please tell us when did you submit the eoi so that can assume how long it would take? I was invited last round with a eoi submited on 28/08 for 2334. Hope it helps!

thanks



Jay2206 said:


> Hey, hi. I am new to this forum. Sorry if posting it in a wrong thread or if the question is too ignorant . Could any one let me know how many rounds does it take for 60 pointers in Electronic Engineers at this moment.


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Admin,

Has the minimum points for 261313 189 has been increased to 65 to get invite? :|
i have submitted EOI with 60 points for 261313, will i get invite?

Many thanks
Robin


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

garybains said:


> Eagerly waiting for 20th Nov round. I submitted my EOI on 13th oct with 60 points in chef occupation. what are my chances?


Next round you will be receiving an invitation .


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

Got my PR today, direct grant guys, front loaded all docs after getting invitation on 06 Nov, got direct grant today 17 Nov.. see my signature for details.. Thanks everyone in the forum for constant news and support..


----------



## greatwork (Jul 23, 2015)

shirish.charo said:


> Got my PR today, direct grant guys, front loaded all docs after getting invitation on 06 Nov, got direct grant today 17 Nov.. see my signature for details.. Thanks everyone in the forum for constant news and support..


 congrats dude,just want to know how did you do PCC and medical in advance? For PCC didn't they ask for invitation letter?


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

For 2335 submitted on 14 nov??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

shirish.charo said:


> Got my PR today, direct grant guys, front loaded all docs after getting invitation on 06 Nov, got direct grant today 17 Nov.. see my signature for details.. Thanks everyone in the forum for constant news and support..




Hey Shirish... Congrats for your grant.. super quick

All the best for your journey ahead


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

greatwork said:


> congrats dude,just want to know how did you do PCC and medical in advance? For PCC didn't they ask for invitation letter?


Hey, I didn't know that.. I had applied for all pcc required two months ago for my graduate visa, and they were still valid.. I got my home country PCC (nepal) where they don't ask for invitation.. for indian pcc (since I lived there for 3 years), I applied as a non citize, they took 5-6 weeks, but it came.. for aus pcc also they didn't ask me anything, I could apply, came in 5 days..

For the medicals, I did medical for my graduate visa.. when I went for the checkup, the receptionist said if I paid for and added a HIV test on top of the tests required for graduate visa, the results would be valid for PR too, so I did it, and when I quoted my hap ID when applying for 189, it got accepted..


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

*ctlkkc*

Congrats, shirish!

Your grant is so quick! We are invited at the same round lol 
You might be the fastest grant ever in this year, mate!
Hahah
Congrats again for your PR



shirish.charo said:


> Got my PR today, direct grant guys, front loaded all docs after getting invitation on 06 Nov, got direct grant today 17 Nov.. see my signature for details.. Thanks everyone in the forum for constant news and support..


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi , thanks for your input. Definitely it will help to understand for new people like me. 

Also want to understand for ICT if candidate has chosen 190 and scored 60 points. What will be then processing time.

And how 190 processing will differ from 189( I know the basic difference).


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

shirish.charo said:


> Got my PR today, direct grant guys, front loaded all docs after getting invitation on 06 Nov, got direct grant today 17 Nov.. see my signature for details.. Thanks everyone in the forum for constant news and support..


congratulations! that was QUICK!


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

shirish.charo said:


> Got my PR today, direct grant guys, front loaded all docs after getting invitation on 06 Nov, got direct grant today 17 Nov.. see my signature for details.. Thanks everyone in the forum for constant news and support..


Hi,

Congratulations.

I know this will sound stupid but just wanted to confirm if we need to get the PCC and AFP check attested.

Also, when you upload documents online for 189 do they need to be color copy with attestation or B/W is fine.

Thanks
Regards


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> ...


I am not sure, but I uploaded all colour copies, and all certified copies (including pccs)..


----------



## Jay2206 (Nov 17, 2015)

ctlkkc said:


> Friend,
> 
> please tell us when did you submit the eoi so that can assume how long it would take? I was invited last round with a eoi submited on 28/08 for 2334. Hope it helps!
> 
> thanks


Thanks for the reply bud, I have submitted yesterday. So, I am curious to know about it as I do not have to continue the professional year if I get my result earlier. So may I know how much time it may take for me .Do I have to wait until January or February ? Btw did you apply for 190 as well ?


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi All,
Got an email from Victoria state stating my application is being processed and reviewed for victorian state and would take twelve weeks. What does this mean?

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi Admin,
> 
> Has the minimum points for 261313 189 has been increased to 65 to get invite? :|
> i have submitted EOI with 60 points for 261313, will i get invite?
> ...


Dear icemanparadise

November 1st round cut off date is May-19-2015 11.39 PM having 60 points, and its a typo because 65 pointers are cleared till Nov-06-2015 11.59 PM.

And dear fellows of ANZCO 2613 having 60 points, only patient required for 189. As whole dependency will be on 60+ pointers. If you look at the stats there are remaining 3270 seats. And as previously shared under this post, average 9 persons daily submits having 60+ points and average 10 persons having 60 points. Currently we have a backlog of 182 days (May-19-2015 to Nov-17-2015). And if DIBP clears the whole backlog means 182 * 10 = 1820 invitation will be generated. Then still 3270 - 1820 = 1390 seats left. So it fully depends on 60+ pointers submission of EOI.


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

*Electrical Engineer*

High everyone,

I have been following this post for almost two weeks now and iam really impressed by the great help and cooperation you are offering to all applicants.

I wish we would all post one day from Aus. 

If possible, i would like to add my name in the list and i need to know when i may get my invitation.

i submitted my EOI on 30 Oct. 2015 with 60 Pts under category 233311 (Electrical Engineer).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

can anyone add me into queue?

My Detail's:

Age : 30 points
ACS - Oct 22 2015
PTE - Nov 3 
EOI- 189 - Nov 4 2015 with 60 points
190 - Nov 11 2015 with 60 + 5 NSW SS 


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi 

Thanks for the reply.
I wish 60 pointers ppl waiting since long get the invite asap.

Regards
Robin


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi myasirma,

65 pointers till nov 6th are cleared. So does it mean that any one with 65, submitted after 6th Nov till say 19th Nov, hold a chance of getting invited on 20th Nov invite?


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi All,

I applied for 189 190(NSW SS) by end of October'15.

Occupation 263111 - Computer Network & System Engineer.

Points Break Up - 

Age - 30

Exp - 15 (8 years + , after deducting 2 years by ACS).

Edu - 15

Total 60.

NSW SS - 5(as & when as I get..)


Any idea, by when can I expect the invite?


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

karthikr said:


> Hi myasirma,
> 
> 65 pointers till nov 6th are cleared. So does it mean that any one with 65, submitted after 6th Nov till say 19th Nov, hold a chance of getting invited on 20th Nov invite?


People with 65 point and EOI date till 20th Aug is cleared now on 6th November.

Now the waiting list includes people after 20th August.

Thanks
Regards


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

m.elbermawy said:


> High everyone,
> 
> I have been following this post for almost two weeks now and iam really impressed by the great help and cooperation you are offering to all applicants.
> 
> ...


ADDED you to the list 

LAST UPDATE non pro-rata list visa 189 after adding one more candidate. (we have 3 (60+) now)

09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
06/11/15 233914 65 Engineering Technologist Jahirul
14/11/15 233211 65 Civil Engineer azam_suleman 
---------------------------------------------------------------
12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
13/09/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE namsfiz
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
22/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Sri025
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
25/09/15 233411 60 Electronics Engineer electrified 
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

can anyone add me into queue?

My Details:
DeepakPrasad - 261313
EOI- 189 - Nov 4 2015 with 60 points
190 - Nov 11 2015 with 60 + 5 NSW SS 


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rameshkumar (Aug 6, 2015)

Plz read and give your opinion :clap:?
Finally I got the invitation from NSW for subclass 190 guys I need your suggestion I had already accepted the 489 regional NSW nomination on 21st oct 2015 and now I got 190 nomination I want to accept 190 nomination so plz guide me what should I do with 489 should I accept 190 first and then withdraw 489 or vice versa and is there any way I can save the visa fees which I paid for 489 it's $3600 or do I need to pay again $3600 for 190 invitation plz give me your opinion or send me any good lawyer details who can help me
Thanks


Subclass 489 accepted 21 oct 2015
Subclass 190 got invitation on 13 nov 2015
External auditor 
Points 70


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

shirish.charo said:


> Got my PR today, direct grant guys, front loaded all docs after getting invitation on 06 Nov, got direct grant today 17 Nov.. see my signature for details.. Thanks everyone in the forum for constant news and support..


Wow, i can see you overtook me. Congrats, i didnt certify my docs before uploading. I'm not sure this might be a problem.


----------



## greatwork (Jul 23, 2015)

shirish.charo said:


> Hey, I didn't know that.. I had applied for all pcc required two months ago for my graduate visa, and they were still valid.. I got my home country PCC (nepal) where they don't ask for invitation.. for indian pcc (since I lived there for 3 years), I applied as a non citize, they took 5-6 weeks, but it came.. for aus pcc also they didn't ask me anything, I could apply, came in 5 days..
> 
> For the medicals, I did medical for my graduate visa.. when I went for the checkup, the receptionist said if I paid for and added a HIV test on top of the tests required for graduate visa, the results would be valid for PR too, so I did it, and when I quoted my hap ID when applying for 189, it got accepted..


thanks a lot for the information dude  and congrats once again


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

*docs certification*



scrollmeout said:


> Wow, i can see you overtook me. Congrats, i didnt certify my docs before uploading. I'm not sure this might be a problem.


What certification do we need for documents? Please elaborate.


----------



## Krish_47 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,

After the round results from 6th November I am confused weather i will get the invitation on 20th nov or 1st round in December. Can anyone Please let me know when will I get the invitation.Please guys i m confused.

Sumbittd EOI-08/10/15 
263312 with 60 points Telecommunications Engineer


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Krish_47 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After the round results from 6th November I am confused weather i will get the invitation on 20th nov or 1st round in December. Can anyone Please let me know when will I get the invitation.Please guys i m confused.
> 
> ...


Krish - I am not an expert, but I think u will get in 1st round of December


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

itsme121ab said:


> What certification do we need for documents? Please elaborate.


You need it (each page of copies of all documents) certified as a true copy of the original document. Usually done by justice of peace or notary public sorta ppl whatever is relevant in the country you are at. Here in Aus, I got everything certified from the police coz they do it for free.. justice of peace (JOPs) usually charge money..


----------



## Robi.bd (Oct 24, 2015)

*Point mentioned wrong for 6th November?*

Why is skillselect its showing following
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	19 May 2015 11.39 pm

It should be 60 rather 65?


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

They definitely need good Software Engineer like us 
How can the 2613XX invite end at 19th May for 65. Look at my signature.
Their systems are buggy


----------



## adas2890 (Aug 14, 2015)

shirish.charo said:


> Got my PR today, direct grant guys, front loaded all docs after getting invitation on 06 Nov, got direct grant today 17 Nov.. see my signature for details.. Thanks everyone in the forum for constant news and support..


Congrats dude! 

Did you upload form 80 as well?


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

adas2890 said:


> Congrats dude!
> 
> Did you upload form 80 as well?


Thanks! Yes, form 80, form 1221 and my CV too.. i put everything just in case..


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

I am just waiting and countdown begins.hope Friday will be good for me


wolfskin said:


> They definitely need good Software Engineer like us
> How can the 2613XX invite end at 19th May for 65. Look at my signature.
> Their systems are buggy


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

ndhal said:


> I am just waiting and countdown begins.hope Friday will be good for me


It's good for all my friends on this forum who are waiting since long and their pending task bcoz of all this can move further

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I have 60 points and hopefully will get invite on Friday !!

I have a 7 month job for which i only have an experience certificate...no payslip, no bank statement.

Is it okay to apply ? or should i withdraw and wait for another 5 months and apply with all required documents from my current job.

Old job : 7 months ...
Current job : 4yrs 6 months 

Please advise !


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Apply to Victoria.
> 
> Honestly if you have 3+ years I wouldn't miss Vic.


hi, i have submitted my eoi on nov 10th, for 190, for sw tester, should i choose state as victoria or state as any?


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Any idea about below criteria-
Type-190 NSW submission
EOI date-15 November 2015.
Point -60
System analyst 

When application can be invited.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have 60 points and hopefully will get invite on Friday !!
> 
> ...


What is ur occupation, have u got ur skills assessed by relevant body??? 

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

azam_suleman said:


> What is ur occupation, have u got ur skills assessed by relevant body???
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


acs will ask for reference letter that has roles&responsibilities or an affidavit by anemployee of that company, if u can get it, u can proceed.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You are correct there seems to be a BUG in their system.





Robi.bd said:


> Why is skillselect its showing following
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	19 May 2015 11.39 pm
> 
> It should be 60 rather 65?


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> See my signature. I keep my signature for this purpose only.


i submitted eoi on 4th nov for system analyst , with 65 points can i expect ita in december round ?


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

karthikr said:


> Hi myasirma,
> 
> 65 pointers till nov 6th are cleared. So does it mean that any one with 65, submitted after 6th Nov till say 19th Nov, hold a chance of getting invited on 20th Nov invite?


Dear karthikr

No doubt, cent percent sure all 60+ pointers under 2613 ANZCO between Nov-06 to Nov-19 11.59 PM will be cleared. Just not in one case if count of 60+ pointers is greater than 217.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*Imp observation*

After looking at 07-Nov results, it appears that 1150 invitations were sent in Nov 1st part. However, in October only 2000 invitations were sent. Where are the remaining 300 spaces? Is there anything wrong in updation or intentionally 2000 invitations were sent in Oct? If yes, which occupation they curtailed; It is important: because even 50 invitations they would hold under 2613, it makes lot of difference to our 60 pointer friends. 

Are they jacking up artificial scarcity? I would assume no and some typo mistake. Watch this week round very closely as this is second round after stabilization of change in draw frequency.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

kawal_547 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for 189 190(NSW SS) by end of October'15.
> 
> ...


Dear kawal_547

Have you submitted EOI for 189, it will be much faster as compared to 190 and with some extra benifits.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> People with 65 point and EOI date till 20th Aug is cleared now on 6th November.
> 
> Now the waiting list includes people after 20th August.
> 
> ...


Dear rohitjaggi

People with 60+ points with ANZCO 2613 and EOI date till 06-Nov are cleared.


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

karanvir3 said:


> i submitted eoi on 4th nov for system analyst , with 65 points can i expect ita in december round ?


Yes!! You should get an invite in the next round.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> After looking at 07-Nov results, it appears that 1150 invitations were sent in Nov 1st part. However, in October only 2000 invitations were sent. Where are the remaining 300 spaces? Is there anything wrong in updation or intentionally 2000 invitations were sent in Oct? If yes, which occupation they curtailed; It is important: because even 50 invitations they would hold under 2613, it makes lot of difference to our 60 pointer friends.
> 
> Are they jacking up artificial scarcity? I would assume no and some typo mistake. Watch this week round very closely as this is second round after stabilization of change in draw frequency.


The number of invitations sent for 2613* has remained the same - 218. But they are playing around with other occupation codes for sure.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

shri078 said:


> Yes!! You should get an invite in the next round.


I doubt that - The queue for 65 pointers for BAs and SAs has moved only till 20 August in November 6th round from 7 August in the round on 23 October.

You might have to wait for a couple of more rounds I'm afraid


----------



## Galaxy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

November second round of invitation:

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

submitted EOI on 13Nov2015 with 80 points. Finger crossed and waiting for second round of invitation list on 20 Nov 2015 for 189 subclass.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Galaxy1 said:


> November second round of invitation:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
> 
> submitted EOI on 13Nov2015 with 80 points. Finger crossed and waiting for second round of invitation list on 20 Nov 2015 for 189 subclass.


U will get it soon, 80 points...   

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

I just checked the occupation ceiling codes on skillselect website. I think I understood it incorrectly as the code lies in occupation ceiling will not get any further invitation for that year.

I found ICT is also listed there . Pls check.. And correct me..


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

2 days to go all the best to all


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

*PCC & Medical*



shirish.charo said:


> Got my PR today, direct grant guys, front loaded all docs after getting invitation on 06 Nov, got direct grant today 17 Nov.. see my signature for details.. Thanks everyone in the forum for constant news and support..


Congratulations buddy..Can you please tell us how did you complete PCC & medical before applying for Visa. If there are any online links, please share with us.


----------



## Esh (Oct 4, 2015)

Is there a chance that i would get 189 invite for 261313 with 60points before june??  
I have submitted on 5th Oct


----------



## shirish.charo (Oct 8, 2015)

move2oz said:


> Congratulations buddy..Can you please tell us how did you complete PCC & medical before applying for Visa. If there are any online links, please share with us.


I had applied for all pcc required two months ago for my graduate visa, and they were still valid up to 12 months.. I got my home country PCC (nepal) through relatives which is the procedure there.. for indian pcc (since I lived there for 3 years), I applied as a non citizen, they took 5-6 weeks, but it came.. the process for you would also be same, you just apply through the vfs australia india website, google it, its not hard.. for aus pcc, came in 5 days, just google australian federal national police check and you will find it on the australian federal police website where you have to pay some 42 aud and apply for it..

For the medicals, I did medical for my graduate visa.. when I went for the checkup, the receptionist said if I paid for and added a HIV test on top of the tests required for graduate visa, the results would be valid for PR too, so I did it, and when I quoted my hap ID when applying for 189, it got accepted.. I reckon anyone can do the health checkup without getting asked to have one.. you won't have a hap id to make booking, so you have to start a new health declaration on your immi account and get a new hap id.. google "my health declarations immi" and you can find the website you need to go to..


----------



## HasibJadoon (Aug 25, 2015)

*expected date for invitation*

Hi expat I had submitted my EOI on 11/11/15 as software engineer with 60 points. Now what is expected date for invite.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

HasibJadoon said:


> Hi expat I had submitted my EOI on 11/11/15 as software engineer with 60 points. Now what is expected date for invite.


At the moment as you see in the reports, only 10 days of backlog is cleared in each round. so you may need to wait atleast 6- 8 months, And after that new year (july 2016) may bring changes in rules and regulations...

Try to improve you score...


----------



## HasibJadoon (Aug 25, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> At the moment as you see in the reports, only 10 days of backlog is cleared in each round. so you may need to wait atleast 6- 8 months, And after that new year (july 2016) may bring changes in rules and regulations...
> 
> Try to improve you score...


I don't think so wait time will be more than 5 months because SS will be open in feb in most of the states. Most of the backlog is cleared afterwords there will be more invites for 60 pointers.


----------



## JayCees (Nov 18, 2015)

Anybody knows about NSW invitations.
I loged my EOI Aug with 60 points for NSW as software engineer.

Any idea plz. Any hope for invitation for this month.?


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

spark92 said:


> slow down champ; they haven't finished the October invites yet!


i heard it is closed for victoria for sw testers, is this true?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> I just checked the occupation ceiling codes on skillselect website. I think I understood it incorrectly as the code lies in occupation ceiling will not get any further invitation for that year.
> 
> I found ICT is also listed there . Pls check.. And correct me..


It is only the occupation group - 2212 - Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers, which has reached the occupation ceiling and for which no further invitations will be sent out.

As per the DIBP website - "The below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:
- ICT Business and System Analysts
- Software and Applications Programmers
- Accountants"

This means that only a limited number of invitations will be sent out every month for these occupation codes so that applicants can be invited throughout the year based on their points tally.


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

What can be the expected date for invites for non pro rata occupations who submitted there EOI in mid november.??

Any guess


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Rahul21258 said:


> What can be the expected date for invites for non pro rata occupations who submitted there EOI in mid november.??
> 
> Any guess


I'm just guessing here... But maybe a coupe of months considering the trend.


----------



## Rahul_Rao (Nov 18, 2015)

*Multiple EOI*

Hi Guys,

I am new to forum and I need expert help for EOI submission.

I have question regarding EOI, I have submitted 189 EOI month back and I would like to apply for 190 now. I have doubt on this, shall I need to apply new EOI or shall I update 189 EOI with new subclass 190 ?
And if I update 189 EOI with new subclass it will change my submitted date to new date ( modification with 190 subclass will affect 189 EOI) If its changing I will be out of current queue.

Please help me on this I am really not sure what to do.

This thread helped me lot to gain knowledge, I really appreciate your kind help.

Regards,
Rao


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

Reposting the latest update for non pro-rata list visa 189;

09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
06/11/15 233914 65 Engineering Technologist Jahirul
14/11/15 233211 65 Civil Engineer azam_suleman 
---------------------------------------------------------------
12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
13/09/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE namsfiz
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
22/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Sri025
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
25/09/15 233411 60 Electronics Engineer electrified 
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

HasibJadoon said:


> Hi expat I had submitted my EOI on 11/11/15 as software engineer with 60 points. Now what is expected date for invite.


Dear HasibJadoon

Take deep sleep and sweet dreams where you are in Melbourne. And I will inform you around about June or July 2016.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Today got my rejection mail from Victoria


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have heard that for some ppl EOI points got auto increased to 65 from 60.how this happens?
I want to increase my EOI points i hv 60 at the moment.
What are the easiest ways to improve the score?
need help pls

Regards
Robin


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have heard that for some ppl EOI points got auto increased to 65 from 60.how this happens?
> I want to increase my EOI points i hv 60 at the moment.
> ...


Losing points - The only way that your points can auto-decrease is if you hit a milestone. For example, your're 32 yrs old when you submit your EOI (30 points). On your birthday, you turn 33 and lose 5 points in the system (33 = 25 points).

Similarly for work experience. The system considers assessed experience in the last 10 years. So as the months go by, you can lose points.

*The points test criteria have not changed, so there's no other way to automatically lose points.*

Increasing your score - depends on what you current score. Put that in your signature so that we know. Try for a higher score in the English language requirement. Some people find the PTE more scoring than the IELTS. I did not sit for the IELTS, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for the reply

I have got 7 bands in PTE, i will give it one more try so that i can get 8 bands
lane:

BR
Robin


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

Good morning All,
Today Skill select website announced last round results as follows

60 pointers cutoff date 11 September 2015 5.19 pm

total number of invitations issued for Independent (subclass 189)	1150 invitation

60 points 650 invitation
65 points 350 invitations
70 points 100
75 points 40
80 points 10

:boxing:


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I think i will get the invite in Jan-16.. am i right?
EOI 27aug2015 60 points 261313??
pls tell 

Regards
'Robin


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Rahul_Rao said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to forum and I need expert help for EOI submission.
> 
> ...


I can only answer your modification related query as I updated my EOI and answer is big NO, updating your EOI DOES NOT change your date of submission I did it myself and it does not affect your EOI date. Good luck.

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

Pro rata cutoff dates
2211	Accountants	70 31 August 2015 12.43 pm
2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts	65 20 August 2015 4.45 pm
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	19 May 2015 11.39 pm


----------



## raguirtt (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi All,

only 65 pointers have been moved in 6th Nov Round?

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	19 May 2015 11.39 pm

Please clarify.

Regards,
Ragu

Submitted EOI on 9th Oct 2015 || Invite - ??


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> Reposting the latest update for non pro-rata list visa 189;
> 
> 09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
> 06/11/15 233914 65 Engineering Technologist Jahirul
> ...


Add me to the list too please 
31/10/15 263111 60 Computer System and Network Engineer dedm


----------



## MNQ (Oct 20, 2015)

*hyyy eoi Pundits what could be cut off date for non pro-rata list visa 189 in nxt round*


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Only one more day.....
@ndhal be ready with all docs...


Latest 2613 group waiting list.
261313	80	13/11/2015	Galaxy1	
261313	65	10/11/2015	move2oz	
2613xx	65	12/11/2015	sunilch 
261311	65	12/11/2015	mariavino	
261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal	
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi	
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris	
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain	
2613xx	60	27/05/2015	newUser12	
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01	
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia	
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj	
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015	
2613XX	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454	
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam	
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32	
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab	
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair	
261313	60	16/06/2015	Vaibhav Srivastava	
2613XX	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla	
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman	
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid	
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984	
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp	
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose	
261313	60	28/06/2015	preetikhanna	
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa	
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek	
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam	
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd	
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer	
2613XX	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
2613XX	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar	
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince	
261313	60	9/7/2015	jayandrae	
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07	
261313	60	11/7/2015	gurjitsingh	
261313	60	12/7/2015	zeesharp	
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92	
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma	
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123	
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta	
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl	
2613XX	60	23/07/2015	greatwork	
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish	
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak	
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76	
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985	
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi 
261313	60	6/8/2015	P1mishra 
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore	
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11	
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats	
261313	60	27/08/2015	icemanparadise	
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736	
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh	
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus	
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis	
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish	
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj	
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j	
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism	
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu	
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch	
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily	Got Vic Invitation
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime	
261312	60	27/09/2015	Vakymy	
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma	
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81	
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis	
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling	
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29	
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m	
2613XX	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james	
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123	
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh	
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad	
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87	
261312	60	21/10/2015	sawant123	
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap	
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t	
261313	60	4/11/2015	deepakprasadp	
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon	
261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

MNQ said:


> *hyyy eoi Pundits what could be cut off date for non pro-rata list visa 189 in nxt round*


I expect it to be between 01/10 - 08/10. It is unlikely that there will be a lot of 65 point applicants. The December rounds should see the queue cleared.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

raguirtt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> only 65 pointers have been moved in 6th Nov Round?
> 
> ...



THats a typo i think. 60 pointers moved till may 19


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

dedm said:


> Add me to the list too please
> 31/10/15 263111 60 Computer System and Network Engineer dedm


ADDED YOU 
latest update for non pro-rata list visa 189 after ADDING ONE MORE CANDIDATE;

09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
06/11/15 233914 65 Engineering Technologist Jahirul
14/11/15 233211 65 Civil Engineer azam_suleman 
---------------------------------------------------------------
12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
13/09/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE namsfiz
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
22/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Sri025
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
25/09/15 233411 60 Electronics Engineer electrified 
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks ahmedmawhoub.

I think you and me will be invited together at the same time.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

dedm said:


> Thanks ahmedmawhoub.
> 
> I think you and me will be invited together at the same time.


we will be  .. in the first round of December


----------



## MNQ (Oct 20, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> we will be  .. in the first round of December


to me it looks more gloomy in 1st round of december:juggle:


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Lets hope for the best ...waiting time from past 6 months is too long so worried much but excited too that day has arrived 


dhijaj said:


> Only one more day.....
> @ndhal be ready with all docs...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

I think for non pro rata occupations the next cutoff date would be 5th or 6th Oct if the invitations went in the same pace 

Wish all of you the best in tomorrow's round


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Guys one day to go so excited 


EOI @ 29/09/2015 with 60 points
Chef 
Waiting for invitation 
All document ready and pcc done
Medical pending


----------



## Sultanam (Nov 16, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> ADDED YOU
> latest update for non pro-rata list visa 189 after ADDING ONE MORE CANDIDATE;
> 
> 09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
> ...


Hi,

Can you please add me as well. EOI 21/5/2015 , 2613XX

Thanks
sultanam


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey guys I need your advice..my EOI was submitted on 29/09/2015..I was just going through my points breakdown it showed me date of effect 20/10/2015.. What does this mean..??please let me know..thanks


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi guys,

I got an invite for 190 four days ago but I am waiting for 189 . As I have the invite of 190 shall I apply for pcc?


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

Sultanam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please add me as well. EOI 21/5/2015 , 2613XX
> 
> ...


your occupation with another list (Pro-rata). This list is for non pro-rata


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Let's hope that this round they invite more people for 2613...


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> Guys one day to go so excited
> 
> 
> EOI @ 29/09/2015 with 60 points
> ...


I wanted to ask, what documents do you require when you submit the visa application?


----------



## aspiring_aussie (Nov 11, 2015)

Any Accountants in the forum...
I applied on 7th Nov in 21111 Accountants..
My credential are assessed by CPA Australia and my PTE score is 90 in each section.
189 points 65
190 points 70 ( NSW ) 
Can any one suggest if I have any chance in Nov 20th draw....
Also do we have any timeline when NSW issues invitation??
Any inputs appreciated


----------



## MYounis33 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey mates, Can you please add me to the list?

ANZSCO code - 233914 (Engineering Technologist)
EOI DOE: 29/09/2015 (60 pts)

When do you think I should get invited?


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

saifjunaid said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got an invite for 190 four days ago but I am waiting for 189 . As I have the invite of 190 shall I apply for pcc?


How long did it take to get the 190 invite?


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

MYounis33 said:


> Hey mates, Can you please add me to the list?
> 
> ANZSCO code - 233914 (Engineering Technologist)
> EOI DOE: 29/09/2015 (60 pts)
> ...


You will be invited tomorrow  .. congrats 
please confirm your invitation tomorrow 


ADDED YOU 
latest update for non pro-rata list visa 189 after ADDING ONE MORE CANDIDATE;

09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
06/11/15 233914 65 Engineering Technologist Jahirul
14/11/15 233211 65 Civil Engineer azam_suleman 
---------------------------------------------------------------
12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
13/09/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE namsfiz
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
22/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Sri025
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
25/09/15 233411 60 Electronics Engineer electrified 
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
29/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist MYounis33
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258


----------



## MYounis33 (Nov 5, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> You will be invited tomorrow  .. congrats
> please confirm your invitation tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so my friend, Good luck to all of us. Thanks for the add


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

23 hours left! time is ticking! I hope no 65+ points apply for 2613xx


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

dedm said:


> How long did it take to get the 190 invite?


I applied for NSW with 65 points on 28 june 2015.


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi All,

I am praying for some miracle to happen on 20th Nov round.
I wish more and more 60 pointers 261313 get cleared ( may, June , July) , so that ppl get invites quickly..

Regards
robin


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am praying for some miracle to happen on 20th Nov round.
> I wish more and more 60 pointers 261313 get cleared ( may, June , July) , so that ppl get invites quickly..
> ...


i see many 60 pointers will be invited this time, very few 60+ in que


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

Do I have chance, I know I will not get this time but still asking..

189 - 60 points -Nov 4 2015
190 - 65 points including SS- Nov 11 2015

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

I read that invites will be sent on 20th Morning 12 AM. So does it mean that we can look after 6.30 PM IST tomorrow (19th Nov)?? Is that right? eep:


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Best Of Luck To All !!!


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi All,

I am pretty new to the forum. Its good to see so many like minded people and enthusiasts. I request to throw some light on my possible chances and if I can expect invite on 20th.

Details:
Code:263111
EOI filed date-11/11/2015
points:60.
Visa applied:189

I am trying to gain further 5 points through my partner. It would be great if some reply me on approx time that Engineer Australia takes for an assessment.

Thanks in advance,

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

karthikr said:


> I read that invites will be sent on 20th Morning 12 AM. So does it mean that we can look after 6.30 PM IST tomorrow (19th Nov)?? Is that right? eep:


Yes correct.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

shri078 said:


> I can only answer your modification related query as I updated my EOI and answer is big NO, updating your EOI DOES NOT change your date of submission I did it myself and it does not affect your EOI date. Good luck.
> 
> 262111 - database administrator
> 6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
> ...


Clarification on this - If you modify your details *to change your points score* (higher English proficiency level, etc), your submission date WILL CHANGE. *Else, no, it will not*.

I modified my EOI from 65 points to 75 points (after a positive ACS review) and my submission date changed.


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Guys, finally the day started 

I wish everyone waiting for the invite get it today... 

People with occupation code 2613.. can check the trend and the backlog clearance history from the link in my signature and can easily predict their chances to get invitation.

Wish you all the best... :second:


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

invitation round will start after how much hours ?
right now it 9:19 AM NSW Sydney time....


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

ultimate.01 said:


> invitation round will start after how much hours ?
> right now it 9:19 AM NSW Sydney time....



Tonight when the clock strikes 12:00 midnight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

so still 15 hrs to wait 
right?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

ultimate.01 said:


> so still 15 hrs to wait
> right?



Yes 13 hours more now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Even this round no chance for taxarion accountants with 65 points I guess


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Do they intimate the invitation by email or only on skill select login account by changing status of EOI from Submitted to Invited any one pls confirm.....thanks


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

ultimate.01 said:


> Do they intimate the invitation by email or only on skill select login account by changing status of EOI from Submitted to Invited any one pls confirm.....thanks


They will send you an email but it takes time so it's better to check on skill select account.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi. Did you guys notice how the cutoff score for 2613* in the published Nov 3 invitation round results is at 65 points / DOE May 19? If I'm not mistaken, there was at least 1 person with 60 points who was invited in that round, so is this just a typo error on the part of DIBP?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Hi. Did you guys notice how the cutoff score for 2613* in the published Nov 3 invitation round results is at 65 points / DOE May 19? If I'm not mistaken, there was at least 1 person with 60 points who was invited in that round, so is this just a typo error on the part of DIBP?


Yes. It's just a typo


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

9 hours and 59 mins more.....


Here is the latest 2613 Queue.

261313	80	13/11/2015	Galaxy1	
261313	65	10/11/2015	move2oz	
2613xx	65	12/11/2015	sunilch 
261311	65	12/11/2015	mariavino	
261313	65	16/11/2015	Suganya Narayanan	
261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal	
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi	
2613xx	60	21/05/2015	sultanam	
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris	
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain	
2613xx	60	27/05/2015	newUser12	
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01	
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia	
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj	
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015	
2613xx	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454	
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam	
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32	
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab	
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair	
261313	60	16/06/2015	Vaibhav Srivastava	
2613xx	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla	
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman	
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid	
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984	
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp	
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose	
261313	60	28/06/2015	preetikhanna	
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa	
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek	
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam	
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd	
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer	
2613xx	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
2613xx	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar	
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince	
261313	60	9/7/2015	jayandrae	
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07	
261313	60	11/7/2015	gurjitsingh	
261313	60	12/7/2015	zeesharp	
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92	
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma	
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123	
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta	
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl	
2613xx	60	23/07/2015	greatwork	
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish	
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak	
261313	60	31/07/2015	skandhasv 
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76	
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985	
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi 
261313	60	6/8/2015	P1mishra 
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore	
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11	
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats	
261313	60	27/08/2015	icemanparadise	
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736	
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh	
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus	
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis	
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish	
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj	
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j	
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism	
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu	
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch	
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily	Got Vic Invitation
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime	
261312	60	27/09/2015	Vakymy	
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma	
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81	
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis	
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling	
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29	
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m	
2613xx	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james	
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123	
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh	
261313	60	8/10/2015	srinivasyk	
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad	
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87	
261312	60	21/10/2015	sawant123	
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap	
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t	
261313	60	4/11/2015	deepakprasadp	
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon	
261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> 9 hours and 59 mins more.....
> 
> 
> Here is the latest 2613 Queue.
> ...



95 persons with 2613XX code & 37 persons with other occupation code

All the best everyone.


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey I need your advice I just notice that my EOI submitting date is showing 29/9/2015 but date on effect is 20/10/2015 so which date I need to follow


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> Hey I need your advice I just notice that my EOI submitting date is showing 29/9/2015 but date on effect is 20/10/2015 so which date I need to follow


20/10/15

u have submitted EOI on 29/9/15 but u may have become eligible(60 points or more) on 20/10/15


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Best of luck to all!!!!!


----------



## vutukuricm (Mar 4, 2015)

please include mine

EOI Submitted - June 16 2015
Points - 60
code : 2613


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> 20/10/15
> 
> u have submitted EOI on 29/9/15 but u may have become eligible(60 points or more) on 20/10/15


So which date I need to follow 29/9/2015 or 20/10/2015
Please help


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Zrezwani said:


> So which date I need to follow 29/9/2015 or 20/10/2015
> Please help


Your invitation will be based on the Date of Effect.


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi All,

Good Morning!

All the best for tomorrow's round ..

I was thinking what all documents are required to submit once we get the invite and how much time it take to process all these things after invitation.

Regards
Robin


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same stuff that you used for the ACS assessment. The only additional items would be the application forms, Police Clearance, Medicals, your partners English scores (if applicable) and skill assessment / experience/ education (if you claimed points for Partner skills).


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> ...


You will have to submit all the documents to prove the points u have claimed in ur EOI viz

Age proof
Qualification 
Experience
English Skills
Partner Points(if applicable)


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> So which date I need to follow 29/9/2015 or 20/10/2015
> Please help


Zrezwani.. it will be 20/10/15, considering demand of your occupation code and available invites, i hope u shall get invite today..

all the best


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Added couple of more guys to the list.

261313	80	13/11/2015	Galaxy1	
261313	65	10/11/2015	move2oz	
2613xx	65	12/11/2015	sunilch 
261311	65	12/11/2015	mariavino	
261313	65	16/11/2015	Suganya Narayanan	
261313	65	19/11/2015	Gagan	
261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal	
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi	
2613xx	60	21/05/2015	sultanam	
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris	
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain	
2613xx	60	27/05/2015	newUser12	
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01	
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia	
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj	
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015	
2613xx	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454	
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam	
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32	
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab	
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair	
261313	60	16/06/2015	Vaibhav Srivastava	
2613xx	60	16/06/2015	vutukuricm	
2613xx	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla	
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman	
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid	
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984	
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp	
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose	
261313	60	28/06/2015	preetikhanna	
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa	
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek	
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam	
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd	
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer	
2613xx	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
2613xx	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar	
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince	
261313	60	9/7/2015	jayandrae	
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07	
261313	60	11/7/2015	gurjitsingh	
261313	60	12/7/2015	zeesharp	
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92	
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma	
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123	
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta	
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl	
2613xx	60	23/07/2015	greatwork	
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish	
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak	
261313	60	31/07/2015	skandhasv 
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76	
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985	
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi 
261313	60	6/8/2015	P1mishra 
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore	
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11	
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats	
261313	60	27/08/2015	icemanparadise	
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736	
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh	
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus	
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis	
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish	
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj	
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j	
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism	
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu	
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch	
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily	Got Vic Invitation
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime	
261312	60	27/09/2015	Vakymy	
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma	
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81	
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis	
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling	
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29	
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m	
2613xx	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james	
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123	
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh	
261313	60	8/10/2015	srinivasyk	
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad	
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87	
261312	60	21/10/2015	sawant123	
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap	
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t	
261313	60	4/11/2015	deepakprasadp	
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon	
261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

Reposting latest update for non pro rata list..Best of luck to all! 7 hours to go ! 


09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
06/11/15 233914 65 Engineering Technologist Jahirul
14/11/15 233211 65 Civil Engineer azam_suleman 
---------------------------------------------------------------
12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
13/09/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE namsfiz
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
22/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Sri025
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
25/09/15 233411 60 Electronics Engineer electrified 
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
29/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist MYounis33
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258


----------



## mariavino (Oct 26, 2015)

*Got Victoria SS*

Guys,

I have received Victoria SS for the ANZCO 261111, at the same time waiting for todays draw to see if I get invited in 189 for 261311.

Thanks,


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

karthikr said:


> I read that invites will be sent on 20th Morning 12 AM. So does it mean that we can look after 6.30 PM IST tomorrow (19th Nov)?? Is that right? eep:


Yes.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

myasirma said:


> Yes.


Yeah, but check again every few mins till about 12:30 AM (Sydney).


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Good luck for today guys ;; How many thinks they can receive invitation today ??


----------



## Himanshu_australia (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi All

Just a quick question:

I have received a correspondence from Western Australia for 190. I submitted by EOI on 12th October. My code is 263111 and it is in schedule 2 in WASOL. (60 points for 189, 65 for 190)

Are there any chances i can get another invite from any other state. Western Australia doesnt seem to have any jobs for Networks.

Thanks
Himanshu


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Himanshu_australia said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just a quick question:
> 
> ...


You won't receive another 190 invite, unless you raise a fresh EOI. This is not recommended, plus you're wasting a 190 slot that could have gone to someone else. 

You can do either of these three:

1. Move to another state yourself. Living in WA is a moral agreement. They won't stop you. However, it can come back to bite you if and when you apply for citizenship.

2. Seek permission from WA to move to a state with better job prospects.

3. Perform any other job for 2 years (or till you get a job in Networks). After 2 years, you're free to live anywhere.


----------



## Himanshu_australia (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Sol,

Thanks for the reply. My dilemma is that my Job is in 263111-schedule 2. I really don't want to waste a 190 slot because i know many are waiting for this opportunity and i really dont want to slip by. Now what i understand 

Schedule 2 means that when you submit your application you must also include a copy of a contract for a job of at least 12 months full-time work in WA. Without this, you will not be accepted. 

Can someone give more clarification on this. Do i need to secure a job before filing an application. What i searched on seek is i am unable to find a relevant job for my profile.

How will i get a job without Visa and how will i get Visa without Job.

Thanks
Himanshu


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

mariavino said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will get that too tonight . Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry bro. I didn't take into account the Schedule 2 bit.
Not really sure as I applied for 189 and 190 and then updated my EOI to delete the 190.
Perhaps some of the more experienced folk on this group can help.


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

sol79 said:


> Your invitation will be based on the Date of Effect.


That means I need to wait more 2 week I'm sad


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> That means I need to wait more 2 week I'm sad


dont be disheartened, i think you will be invited today....

be hopeful


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys, 

No one is looking excited ? ?


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Hiii

Few more hours to go..
Fingers crossed 
shout out to the OVO


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Generally how it happens.. Who get invitation they will receive email .. For others there won't be any intimation ?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> Generally how it happens.. Who get invitation they will receive email .. For others there won't be any intimation ?


IF invited you will receive an email and your select skill account status will change from SUBMITTED to INVITED; 

If not then nothing happens.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Following people shall kindly give us ur update tonight please. It will be a great help for the forum members.

261313	80	13/11/2015	Galaxy1
261313	65	10/11/2015	move2oz
2613xx	65	12/11/2015	sunilch 
261311	65	12/11/2015	mariavino
261313	65	16/11/2015	Suganya Narayanan
261313	65	19/11/2015	Gagan
261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi
2613xx	60	21/05/2015	sultanam
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain
2613xx	60	27/05/2015	newUser12
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015
2613xx	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

silence before the storm  ... less than 2 hours .. good luck everyone .. if invited, don't forget to write a post here to help us to know the trend.


----------



## Sultanam (Nov 16, 2015)

Yes sure, I will update the sheet tonight, if I got invitation.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Sultanam said:


> Yes sure, I will update the sheet tonight, if I got invitation.


What is your EOI Date


----------



## Sultanam (Nov 16, 2015)

My EOI date is 21.05.2015.


----------



## s7253672 (Oct 21, 2015)

I only submitted this morning, 70 points for Software Developer. Waiting for invitation tonight as my visa expires in 2 weeks.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

s7253672 said:


> I only submitted this morning, 70 points for Software Developer. Waiting for invitation tonight as my visa expires in 2 weeks.


u can lodge tomo and get bridging visa....All the best


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Sultanam said:


> My EOI date is 21.05.2015.


Wow ;; your occupation please.


----------



## s7253672 (Oct 21, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> u can lodge tomo and get bridging visa....All the best


Thanks bro.
Chances of getting invitation tonight? I am not really sure I was a bit all over the place to get ACS skill assessment, PTE (4 times) and Professional Year in the past 3 weeks.
by the way I'd like to update my signature so people can see my timeline like everyone, where can I do it?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

s7253672 said:


> Thanks bro.
> Chances of getting invitation tonight? I am not really sure I was a bit all over the place to get ACS skill assessment, PTE (4 times) and Professional Year in the past 3 weeks.
> by the way I'd like to update my signature so people can see my timeline like everyone, where can I do it?


You can update your Signature here;

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Following people shall kindly give us ur update tonight please. It will be a great help for the forum members.
> 
> 261313	80	13/11/2015	Galaxy1
> 261313	65	10/11/2015	move2oz
> ...




Sure, I expect even others to do the same, based on that I can plan myself


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

I get this "Sorry, you are not permitted to have a signature.".. Any advise guys please...


----------



## Kvbaskar (Sep 6, 2015)

All the best to everyone. Another hour to go


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Following people shall kindly give us ur update tonight please. It will be a great help for the forum members.
> 
> 261313	80	13/11/2015	Galaxy1
> 261313	65	10/11/2015	move2oz
> ...


Sure buddy, will not forget to update that. All the best to everyone. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

good luck guyssssss


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't know I should be excited or no but I can cheer others 58mins to go


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

Gud luck Guys


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Pls add my name in the list.

261311 DOE 28/05/2015 rohansingh2333


I am in office guys don't have access and not able to do in on Mobile. Please guys.

I will post my invitation status by 6:45 PM today.

Thanks
Rohan


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Good luck to all specially to 60 pointers like me


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Good luck ppl :blush:


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

Cheer up guys. Get ready to post ur updates


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

32 mins to go .. Though chances are lil for me this time .. but keeping fingers crossed to know the trend ..

Probably 60 Pointers Queue would be moved by another 9 days and it may reach to May 27
this is my estimation .. 

But praying god to move it to as much as he can


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

Can someone pls let me know Nov 6th 60 pointers cut off date .. is it May 18 /May 20 ??


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

Good luck to all


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

Good Luck everyone .. especially 60 pointers who have been waiting for a quite long with lot of patience and ray of hope


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

16 minutes to go


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

Gud luck guys


----------



## SeemaR (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Good luck to all who are waiting for the invite ! 

Here's my question , could seem a bit silly , but still , wanted to clarify !

How is it that the 60 pointers in the 261113 category have started getting invites , whereas the 60 pointers in 261111 are still waiting ? 

Has the backlog of 65 pointers inn the 261113 all cleared already ? or is it just that they are sending invites to 60 pointers also ?

Can any senior member please give your statistics as to when a 60 pointer 261111 - 189 Sub Visa class, EOI Lodged on Feb 25th , likely to be invited ?

ManyThanks
SR


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

10 min to go


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

12 minutes


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

VenkatMurthy.2015 said:


> Can someone pls let me know Nov 6th 60 pointers cut off date .. is it May 18 /May 20 ??


It is 19th may


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

12 minutes tick tick tok tok
Best of luck everyone.....


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

Top 10, 60 pointers in the list pls come online and update your status .. as your status would be the guideline for us to know the trend


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

9 min to go


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

2 more minutes .. I am able to hear my heart beat and feeling like i am surrounded with Dloby Digital


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Anyone got it yet ?


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Not yet


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

gnt said:


> Anyone got it yet ?


Still waiting to see INVITED status....


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

still shows my status as SUBMITTED ...


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

not me this time .


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

I havn't received the invite. Just logged in to immi account and it still says submitted rather that invited


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

No luck this time


----------



## sridhar0624 (Nov 5, 2015)

Any body got for 263111

Occupation 263111 - computer network and systems engineer; 
ACS +ve
EOI Submitted : 23-sep- 15 for 189(60 Points)


----------



## rob56 (Nov 16, 2015)

I have 65 points for 261313 and it still says SUBMITTED...


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Any 60 pointer 2613xx got invite??


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Whats is happening this time.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

still showing submitted.. i have 65 points


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

rob56 said:


> I have 65 points for 261313 and it still says SUBMITTED...


When did you apply?


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Guys pls post your status once you are invited.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

rob56 said:


> I have 65 points for 261313 and it still says SUBMITTED...


Ohhh. May be be they haven't invited yet then.


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

i think it hasnt started yet..i know someone who is at 70pts for non pro rata...he said its still submitted. chill


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Good luck guys, hope they clear up as many people as they can this time.


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Any one invited yet from non pro data occupation list


----------



## s7253672 (Oct 21, 2015)

70 points submitted this morning. still SUBMITTED


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Hmmmm ;; seems like no invitation yet ?


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Your job code???



s7253672 said:


> 70 points submitted this morning. still SUBMITTED


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

It's 12:11 AM Australia time but no invite


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Still no invite, so excited to wait..


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Anyone got invite ? anyone please ?


----------



## MYounis33 (Nov 5, 2015)

No invites yet. What's going on?! .. It still says SUBMITTED!

Occupation code: 233914 - Engineering Technologist
EOI (60 points) DOE: 29/09/2015


----------



## musolini (Oct 6, 2015)

233411 75 points DOE Nov 8 - no invite yet


----------



## s7253672 (Oct 21, 2015)

Developer Programmer - 261312


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

Waiting eagerly to see the posts like 'I got invited'


----------



## rob56 (Nov 16, 2015)

spark92 said:


> when did you apply?


11/11/2015


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Would 190 folks also get invites today or its not related to todays invites?? anyone??


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

it is so weird that the system didn't invite anyone after 15 minutes


----------



## Lakhshmi (Oct 22, 2015)

anybody got the invite ? mine is still submitted ..


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

shri078 said:


> Would 190 folks also get invites today or its not related to todays invites?? anyone??


It's not related. They are two different categories.


----------



## sridhar0624 (Nov 5, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Still no invite, so excited to wait..


i cud finally find sme one with 263111... even mine is same scenario bro..
My EOI was on 23rd sep 2015..

kindly let me know if u hav any update


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

This is unbelievable


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

no invite yet

EOI: 12/9/2015 PTS: 60 Telecommunication Network Engineer


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Ho god what's happening no invite still


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

ultimate.01 said:


> no invite yet
> 
> EOI: 12/9/2015 PTS: 60 Telecommunication Network Engineer


DBIP always for surprises. :confused2:


----------



## palducente (Jul 21, 2015)

did anyone get invite already? its weird that no one has got it yet....


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

ultimate.01 said:


> no invite yet
> 
> EOI: 12/9/2015 PTS: 60 Telecommunication Network Engineer


you are first on d queue for non pro rata  Goodluck! no invites yet. ive been checking wd other forums..


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

no invite? I suppose the system should automatically distribute the invitations


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

sridhar0624 said:


> i cud finally find sme one with 263111... even mine is same scenario bro..
> My EOI was on 23rd sep 2015..
> 
> kindly let me know if u hav any update


Sure dude, but still awaiting for invite?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

how can we find out if there is something wrong with there system ? ?


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

This is a automatic process. I never saw such situation.


----------



## Kvbaskar (Sep 6, 2015)

Is today meant to have an invitation round? Looks weird. Or more 70+ points holders this time? Someone with 70+ points can confirm.


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone among our recorded below list got invite please let us know here:


09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
06/11/15 233914 65 Engineering Technologist Jahirul
14/11/15 233211 65 Civil Engineer azam_suleman 
---------------------------------------------------------------
12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
13/09/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE namsfiz
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
22/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Sri025
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
25/09/15 233411 60 Electronics Engineer electrified 
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
29/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist MYounis33
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

lets all hope this delay is a good news for everyone


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

no invite yet


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

maybe because of this message:

Planned system maintenance​

Planned system outage – from 9 pm Friday 20 November 2015 until 3 pm Saturday 21 November 
2015 AEDT (GMT +11).


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> maybe because of this message:
> 
> Planned system maintenance​
> 
> ...


But isn't that tomorrow ?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

namsfiz said:


> maybe because of this message:
> 
> Planned system maintenance​
> 
> ...



9pm on friday means tomorrow night


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> you are first on d queue for non pro rata  Goodluck! no invites yet. ive been checking wd other forums..


lets see but i am surprised no invites yet...i guess DIBR cvhanged something,,,,:confused2::juggle:


----------



## sridhar0624 (Nov 5, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Sure dude, but still awaiting for invite?


thanks mate


----------



## palducente (Jul 21, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> maybe because of this message:
> 
> Planned system maintenance​
> 
> ...


maybe the outage came early.... hehehehe


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

Its really weird


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Any invite?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tn185008 (Sep 6, 2015)

what is the status of Nov 20 round


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> maybe because of this message:
> 
> Planned system maintenance​
> 
> ...


possible but its still midnight friday there :0...we will all be sleepless tonight


----------



## sridhar0624 (Nov 5, 2015)

ultimate.01 said:


> Anyone among our recorded below list got invite please let us know here:
> 
> 
> 09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
> ...


Join me also dude
23/09/2015 263111 CN&SE sridhar0624


----------



## palducente (Jul 21, 2015)

Hopefully the outage will trigger invite for everyone on this forum.... kinda selfish but it would be too much to invite all applicants... hehehehehe


----------



## Kvbaskar (Sep 6, 2015)

We get to know only when the skillselect portal updated, which is not any time soon.


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

sridhar0624 said:


> Join me also dude
> 23/09/2015 263111 CN&SE sridhar0624


 sridhar0624???? PTS?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Disappointing


----------



## Lakhshmi (Oct 22, 2015)

Very frustrating .. whats going on ?


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

sridhar0624 said:


> Join me also dude
> 23/09/2015 263111 CN&SE sridhar0624


ADDED YOU 
STILL NO INVITATION FOR ANYONE .. 

09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
06/11/15 233914 65 Engineering Technologist Jahirul
14/11/15 233211 65 Civil Engineer azam_suleman 
---------------------------------------------------------------
12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
13/09/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE namsfiz
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
22/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Sri025
23/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE sridhar0624
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
25/09/15 233411 60 Electronics Engineer electrified 
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
29/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist MYounis33
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

It have been a tag & war


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess they have system outage..


----------



## sridhar0624 (Nov 5, 2015)

ultimate.01 said:


> sridhar0624???? PTS?


60 points and applied for 189 mate.. on 23 sep 2015


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Any one invited so frustrating please update


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Its still showing : Submitted ....

Atleast invite should be mentioned...as i can open eoi login on skill select


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Is it possible that they changed to 1 invitation round per month and so next invitation round will be next month?


----------



## sridhar0624 (Nov 5, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> ADDED YOU
> STILL NO INVITATION FOR ANYONE ..
> 
> 09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
> ...


Thanks Buddy


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> I guess they have system outage..



We need to fix their server and Network


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

No .. that will not be done .. they have already mentioned in their website that next invitation round is on Nov 20


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Sooo I was excited for nothing


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

jsbhatia said:


> Is it possible that they changed to 1 invitation round per month and so next invitation round will be next month?


As per skill select website invitation date is 20/Nov/2015. I don't think this could be the case.


----------



## Lakhshmi (Oct 22, 2015)

may be some error in their system.. becoz of which the status of last invitation round (6th nov) also updated wrongly with 65 as cut off points for 189 - 2613 :-(

Too many blockers.. no patience to wait further..


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

GDOZ said:


> namsfiz said:
> 
> 
> > I guess they have system outage..
> ...


He he he


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

Someone please post what really went wrong


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Perhaps they will realise that they need more Software Engineers thanks to this outage and invite all of us!


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it will all happen in the very near future.


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

anyone else in Sydney ? Lets go to their office and ask whats going on


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

We can always ring them


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

spark92 said:


> Perhaps they will realise that they need more Software Engineers thanks to this outage and invite all of us!



They might also think in other way that so many stupid software engineers are coming from overseas and corrupting the system. Then they might close 2613


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Complete mayhem, utter disappointment. Wish it will turn out into a good news !!!


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Guys one update .. there is a DIPB website down time currently going on. I started from today 9:30 PM AUS time and will continue for next approx 48 hours, not sure though how it affected the invite round

---------- NOTICE ----------

This is to keep you informed on the update published by DIBP with regards to planned system outage.
The following systems will be unavailable from 9 pm Friday 20 November 2015 until 3 pm Saturday 21 November 2015 AEDT (GMT +11). i.e. - Friday 20 November 2015 3:30 PM IST until Saturday 21 November 2015 9:30 AM IST.
ImmiAccount
eLodgement (Online visa and citizenship applications)
My Health Declarations (MHD) service
Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO).
IMPORTANT : This outage will include changes to questions in your online application forms. We recommend that you complete and submit any applications that you have started, before the outage. Applications that have a status of 'Ready to submit' or 'Awaiting documents' at 3:30 pm (IST) on 20 November will be changed to 'Incomplete', as you may be required to answer additional questions to submit a valid application.
Note: Kindly provide the documents ASAP if your are under documentation/please submit the application on or before 19th November if you have not yet submitted after our final sign off/ provide the additional awaiting documents to complete the request.
Please write back or call our Customer Support Excellence Team at 040-30911051(working hours : 9:30 AM to 6:30PM, Mon to Sat)


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

*Please add me too.*

Details
Code:263111
points:60
Visa:189 only
EOI date: 11/11/2015


[
QUOTE=ahmedmawhoub;8747266]ADDED YOU 
STILL NO INVITATION FOR ANYONE .. 

09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
06/11/15 233914 65 Engineering Technologist Jahirul
14/11/15 233211 65 Civil Engineer azam_suleman 
---------------------------------------------------------------
12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
13/09/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE namsfiz
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
22/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Sri025
23/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE sridhar0624
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
25/09/15 233411 60 Electronics Engineer electrified 
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
29/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist MYounis33
30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
19/10/15 233511 60 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> Guys one update .. there is a DIPB website down time currently going on. I started from today 9:30 PM AUS time and will continue for next approx 48 hours, not sure though how it affected the invite round



Bro...48 hours means... Big bad news... Did they down skillselect site as well. Otherwise more 65+ will come 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

Looking at the word "SUBMITTED" so hard that it has started appearing as "INVITED"  Is it happening just to me ?


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Guys,

This is scary...

It never happened in DIBP history of no invites , Some one please use your contacts and find out what is happening in DIBP and why there is no invite...

I hoped 60 pointers till May 31 will get cleared, so i will get my invite in December, but this is so damn disappointing.


----------



## Kiree (Oct 23, 2015)

10 mins more to go for 20th of Nov invites. Good Luck!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Guys one update .. there is a DIPB website down time currently going on. I started from today 9:30 PM AUS time and will continue for next approx 48 hours, not sure though how it affected the invite round
> 
> ---------- NOTICE ----------
> 
> ...


This downtime will start tmrw 3.30 pm IST... its still 20 hours to go


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

move2oz said:


> Looking at the word "SUBMITTED" so hard that it has started appearing as "INVITED"  Is it happening just to me ?



hahaahahha... it may be happening to many...


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Guys one update .. there is a DIPB website down time currently going on. I started from today 9:30 PM AUS time and will continue for next approx 48 hours, not sure though how it affected the invite round
> 
> ---------- NOTICE ----------
> 
> ...


But the outage is from 3 PM right?


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

1. we must protest against the uninformed wait period. We all are so anxious and they are playing with our emotions. 

2. If the outage starts on 20th Nov 9pm, it is 20th Nov 1am only.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Guys the downtime starts tomorrow. Read it carefully. It clearly states that 9.30pm Australia time. And it's just 12am now. So it's long time before their downtime starts.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes.... Might be they just changed the invite time... Or batch job didn't trigger. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is scary...
> 
> ...


Indeed scary. DIBP likes to have fun. :juggle:


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Guys one update .. there is a DIPB website down time currently going on. I started from today 9:30 PM AUS time and will continue for next approx 48 hours, not sure though how it affected the invite round
> 
> ---------- NOTICE ----------
> 
> ...


We are currently outside of this outage window.


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Keep posting guys. We are at page 149 in this thread. When we reach 189, invites should start. Its an automated system, remember


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Guys maybe they are doing it one hour after schedule 
Maybe you start getting invites now. All the best maybe it's some issue.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

It's like hey this round Indians were on holidays not enough 65+ pointers for software engineers. 
A - What can we do? 
B - Well if we don't invite them like few hours?
A - Nah that would be too short.
B - Okay, let's not invite them for the whole day and then we'll schedule a maintenance that would go for ages; but meanwhile we'd only allow new EOI applications in.
A - You're so friggin genius! Let's do it!


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

Do we have any network & system engineers here? DIBP needs our help immediately


----------



## sridhar0624 (Nov 5, 2015)

move2oz said:


> Do we have any network & system engineers here? DIBP needs our help immediately


yes mate.. but they shud invite network engineers to fix it


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

spark92 said:


> It's like hey this round Indians were on holidays not enough 65+ pointers for software engineers.
> A - What can we do?
> B - Well if we don't invite them like few hours?
> A - Nah that would be too short.
> ...


Whatever its negative impact for 60 pointers definitely. No doubt


----------



## musolini (Oct 6, 2015)

is there still a chance for today?


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Would you all just chill the F**K out? Others seeing this thread are probably laughing at how desperate you're behaving.

You're all skilled people looking for opportunities. Stop acting like refugees!

No invites have gone out. I'm waiting with 75 points and not received anything (ICT SS).

It's a systems issue.

The DIPB has nothing to gain or loose by making us wait. Relax and check later.


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

we need to do strike now !


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm confused so when the invitation will be send


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Spot on buddy.



sol79 said:


> Would you all just chill the F**K out? Others seeing this thread are probably laughing at how desperate you're behaving.
> 
> You're all skilled people looking for opportunities. Stop acting like refugees!
> 
> ...


----------



## Chandana9454 (Oct 9, 2015)

sol79 said:


> Would you all just chill the F**K out? Others seeing this thread are probably laughing at how desperate you're behaving.
> 
> You're all skilled people looking for opportunities. Stop acting like refugees!
> 
> ...


please post the message once U receive so that we can have patience


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

First thing we all should do is
RELAX
Secondly mail them and wait for their repl.
Call them tomorrow.

Finally wait for their response and stop spectulating


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Please! Would you all just chill the f**k out?!?
Are you skilled migrants or refugees???

I have 75 pts and am waiting with a friend who has 70. We haven't received invitations.

Just relax and stop embarrassing yourselves in front of the rest of the world (our nationalities are visible).


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

sol79 said:


> Would you all just chill the F**K out? Others seeing this thread are probably laughing at how desperate you're behaving.
> 
> You're all skilled people looking for opportunities. Stop acting like refugees!
> 
> ...




ha ha ha (slow laugh) Look who is talking. You seem more desperate with your 75 points than us 60 pointers. :eyebrows:


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

arun32 said:


> But the outage is from 3 PM right?



So when the invitation round start


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice . I see what you did there. Now, start the fight and increase the page count. ......Wait............ Let me grab some popcorn 



itsme121ab said:


> ha ha ha (slow laugh) Look who is talking. You seem more desperate with your 75 points than us 60 pointers. :eyebrows:


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Dibp trolling every one


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

itsme121ab said:


> ha ha ha (slow laugh) Look who is talking. You seem more desperate with your 75 points than us 60 pointers. :eyebrows:


Hmm, I wasn't aware of a points contest.

I'm on this forum to seek advice from, and help out those who need advice, on the aspects of 189 (that I'm aware of). In fact, I went from 65 to 75 thanks to the advice I read here (my ACS Review).

I had email alerts set on mobile. Seeing so many messages desperate for the current announcement just made me feel that as ICT (S/W, H/W, Consulting, etc) professionals, we are sorta demeaning ourselves by acting so desperate.

Just like you, I too have aspirations of migrating to Australia. I'm here already on a 457, and love it. So I want to move permanently. So don't get me wrong there. I hope we bump into each other someday at a nice pub in Sydney. I'll gladly buy you a round 

All I'm saying - let's go about it with a little bit of class, eh?


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Wish you all the best guys...

Whoever receive invite, Please must share the following three things.

1. Occupation Code
2. Points
3. EOI Date of effect


----------



## musolini (Oct 6, 2015)

sleeping time now?


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

Guys,

one question :-
i dont have the credentials for login to skillselect, my consultancy is not giving me
what shld i do to check it

Regards'
Robin


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Check with ur consultancy simple


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Maybe they are adding a few lines to the invitation script to give more advantage to the applicants from Estonia, so as to diversify the demographics of Australia.


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

sol79 said:


> Hmm, I wasn't aware of a points contest.
> 
> I'm on this forum to seek advice from, and help out those who need advice, on the aspects of 189 (that I'm aware of). In fact, I went from 65 to 75 thanks to the advice I read here (my ACS Review).
> 
> ...


For sure. I joined this forum for the same reason as you. 
Nothing against you. My comment was just a joke. 

I like how everyone is sharing their anxiety. Keeps the buzz going on. 
No judgments.

May be after we all move to Australia, we will remember how on 19th Nov India time, DIBP trolled us.

Have a good time dear. It is very late for you.
Sleep well.

Cheers, Alpha


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> Guys,
> 
> one question :-
> i dont have the credentials for login to skillselect, my consultancy is not giving me
> ...


Ask for the EOI number and password buddy!!


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

ultimate.01 said:


> Check with ur consultancy simple


they are saying there are lot of ppl in their login id so consultancy is not giving the login id

Regards'
Robin:confused2:


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> they are saying there are lot of ppl in their login id so consultancy is not giving the login id
> 
> Regards'
> Robin:confused2:


Every applicant have one I'd n password your consultant is just too greedy and he may me thinking that he might loose you if you get the Id and passwird legally it is wrong may be you need to may little more of your total fee so don't say no to you but make sure you are with some trustworthy


----------



## itsme121ab (Oct 26, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> they are saying there are lot of ppl in their login id so consultancy is not giving the login id
> 
> Regards'
> Robin:confused2:


They must give you the details. It should be transparent.
I have heard many consultancies in India do this.

My consultant gave me the details.


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

shri078 said:


> Ask for the EOI number and password buddy!!


Okay :boxing:lane::welcome:

Thanks
Robin


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

icemanparadise said:


> Guys,
> 
> one question :-
> i dont have the credentials for login to skillselect, my consultancy is not giving me
> ...


I'm surprised that they're not giving you the details. That's a red flag.
Sorry, but you have to go through them, or get the login credentials from them.


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

itsme121ab said:


> They must give you the details. It should be transparent.
> I have heard many consultancies in India do this.
> 
> My consultant gave me the details.


okay, i will check with them tomorrow.. and urge them to give
:welcome:lane:

Thanks
Robin


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

sol79 said:


> I'm surprised that they're not giving you the details. That's a red flag.
> Sorry, but you have to go through them, or get the login credentials from them.


U need EOI no and password.. Not email ID .. They are lying..

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

itsme121ab said:


> For sure. I joined this forum for the same reason as you.
> Nothing against you. My comment was just a joke.
> 
> I like how everyone is sharing their anxiety. Keeps the buzz going on.
> ...


Glad that we're all good 
I'm up for a bit since I'm kinda anxious. I need to get PCC from 7 countries (3 in the pipeline and 4 ready to send when I get my invitation, since I need my passport for the Indian PCC from Sydney and the medicals).

Good luck. Hope you get an invitation in this round.


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

sol79 said:


> I'm surprised that they're not giving you the details. That's a red flag.
> Sorry, but you have to go through them, or get the login credentials from them.


Yea, something is fishy 
i will contact them asap
:welcome:

Thanks
Robin


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

deepakprasadp said:


> U need EOI no and password.. Not email ID .. They are lying..
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Sorry, you're right. He's need the EOI number for login. 
Mail ID is if he's registered with the same, to do a password reset. This will be on his agent's ID.


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Every applicant have one I'd n password your consultant is just too greedy and he may me thinking that he might loose you if you get the Id and passwird legally it is wrong may be you need to may little more of your total fee so don't say no to you but make sure you are with some trustworthy


ok, will track them tomaro

Thanks
Robin:boxing:


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a chilled beer in the fridge waiting. Now if the DIPB just releases the invitations, I can have one and call it a night


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> they are saying there are lot of ppl in their login id so consultancy is not giving the login id
> 
> Regards'
> Robin:confused2:


Many agents do not give details. However, they would send a Screen Shot of your EOi. 

There are valid reasons not give Login Details.


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

sol79 said:


> Sorry, you're right. He's need the EOI number for login.
> Mail ID is if he's registered with the same, to do a password reset. This will be on his agent's ID.


Yea, i just sent a mail to my consultancy to give my eoi id and passwd

waiting for their reply

:welcome:lane:lane:

Thanks
Robin


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> Yea, i just sent a mail to my consultancy to give my eoi id and passwd
> 
> waiting for their reply
> 
> ...


I think this is production issue. Any production support team please help.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

I think this is production issue. Any production support team please help.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

icemanparadise said:


> Yea, i just sent a mail to my consultancy to give my eoi id and passwd
> 
> waiting for their reply
> 
> ...


Firstly, as far i know they have agent's account with many EOIs. 
Secodnly, many people, screwed up their EOIs by submitting false/incorrect data and then blaming agent for it. 

Therefore, most (just read around) agents will not give you details. 


I think if i were an agent, i would have not allow anyone access an EOI - but me.


----------



## rob56 (Nov 16, 2015)

sol79 said:


> I have a chilled beer in the fridge waiting. Now if the DIPB just releases the invitations, I can have one and call it a night


I doubt they have 24 hour tech support for this system so I'm guessing this won't be fixed until the morning....


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

sol79 said:


> Hmm, I wasn't aware of a points contest.
> 
> I'm on this forum to seek advice from, and help out those who need advice, on the aspects of 189 (that I'm aware of). In fact, I went from 65 to 75 thanks to the advice I read here (my ACS Review).
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right. No wonder Indians get bashed up and then they paint Australia as a racist country.


----------



## icemanparadise (Aug 27, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Firstly, as far i know they have agent's account with many EOIs.
> Secodnly, many people, screwed up their EOIs by submitting false/incorrect data and then blaming agent for it.
> 
> Therefore, most (just read around) agents will not give you details.
> ...


Okay..
:confused2:lane::welcome:

Thanks
Robin


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

chill, invites will be sent after some time may be a day or two, 

have patience till then... we all stand in same boat


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> chill, invites will be sent after some time may be a day or two,
> 
> have patience till then... we all stand in same boat


This is a big problem, we don't know how many 60+ people will file eoi in those days. They will be benefited and we have to suffer because of them.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

dedm said:


> You're absolutely right. No wonder Indians get bashed up and then they paint Australia as a racist country.


I think everyone in the world is ruthless racists, including me. One or other way, everyone is to some extent racist. Few people outburst and few not. Believe me or not, to test this: think whom you don't like much and find out reasons why you don't like. You will definitely find out. This is the reality of human superior mentality.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Goood night folks! Hoping for some kind of news in the morning!


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Can any one solve my problem when the invitation round ??? Confused please help guys


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> Can any one solve my problem when the invitation round ??? Confused please help guys


No one knows... So no one can tell anything other than just speculate! All we can do is wait for some official confirmation from DIBP! We are all sailing in the same boat buddy!


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys, you think the delay is because of ParisAttack? /


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gnt said:


> Guys, you think the delay is because of ParisAttack? /


 Sure  

They are all watching news   and have no time to run an invite round.

Honestly, I think just its some IT failure - nothing to worry about.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

good night guys, hoping some good news in the morning


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Sure
> 
> They are all watching news   and have no time to run an invite round.
> 
> Honestly, I think just its some IT failure - nothing to worry about.


I'd love to know when the first December round is happening.


----------



## Nackarub (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum but I have been reading the posts for a while now. I am hoping to get my invitation in this round. Fingers crossed.
I know you are keeping track of the people in forum whether they get their invitations so if it helps mine is
08/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer

Also what is the time range for the invitations to be published? Does it take us to know until the morning whether we got the invitations or take even longer than that say 1 or 2 days?

Lastly, good luck to everyone


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

ravinain said:


> This is a big problem, we don't know how many 60+ people will file eoi in those days. They will be benefited and we have to suffer because of them.


Last year, the December rounds were pretty much inviting everybody. Look at the historic data.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Nackarub said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum but I have been reading the posts for a while now. I am hoping to get my invitation in this round. Fingers crossed.
> I know you are keeping track of the people in forum whether they get their invitations so if it helps mine is
> ...


Login around 5pm AEST tomorrow and you'll certainly see your EOI status updated to 'INVITED' from 'SUBMITTED'.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

dedm said:


> Login around 5pm AEST tomorrow and you'll certainly see your EOI status updated to 'INVITED' from 'SUBMITTED'.


How are you saying it wil be updated at 5 PM?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Pretty disappointing stuff by DIBP. 

Hopefully, they send out more number of invites when it happens next time.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Can someone ring DIBP?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

spark92 said:


> Can someone ring DIBP?



What is the number to call? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s7253672 (Oct 21, 2015)

Dear Hai,

Thank you for your enquiry.

The technical glitch has been resolved and the round will run tonight. 

Regards

Rachel
SkillSelect | Skilled Migration Programme Management Section


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

s7253672 said:


> Dear Hai,
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> ...




Thats an awesome news.

Does this mean, 65 and above pointers who submit today will also be invited  and less room for 60 pointers.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engmohamed (Nov 25, 2014)

At which time will be the process?


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

dhijaj said:


> Pretty disappointing stuff by DIBP.
> 
> Hopefully, they send out more number of invites when it happens next time.



It is very strange... May be due to system maintenance or something... I think they will issue the invitations tomorrow or on Monday or the coming Friday... Otherwise they will issue double invitations on the coming round.

Lets hope for the best...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

dhijaj said:


> Thats an awesome news.
> 
> Does this mean, 65 and above pointers who submit today will also be invited  and less room for 60 pointers.
> 
> ...


Yup that's what it means. If they ACTUALLY wanted to be fair they would have ran it now instead of running it tonight. Also keep this in mind. WHAT happens if the same problem occurs again tonight, too bad that we would have to wait till Monday...


----------



## rameshkumar (Aug 6, 2015)

I Called DIBP today and they said the invitation round will start tonight at 12am so good luck guys


----------



## garybains (Aug 5, 2015)

Submitted EOI on 13oct,2015 with 60 point chef. Did not receive the invitation in this round. Frustrating!


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

rameshkumar said:


> I Called DIBP today and they said the invitation round will start tonight at 12am so good luck guys


Thanks for that info Ramesh.

All the best everyone.


With New addition to the 2613 Group the long list is here......


261313	80	13/11/2015	Galaxy1	
261313	70	19/11/2015	s7253672	
261313	65	11/11/2015	rob56	
261313	65	10/11/2015	move2oz	
2613xx	65	12/11/2015	sunilch 
261311	65	12/11/2015	mariavino	
261313	65	16/11/2015	Suganya Narayanan	
261313	65	19/11/2015	Gagan	
261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal	
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi	
2613xx	60	21/05/2015	sultanam	
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris	
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain	
2613xx	60	27/05/2015	newUser12	
261311	60	28/05/2015	rohansingh2333	
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01	
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia	
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj	
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015	
2613xx	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454	
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam	
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32	
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab	
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair	
261313	60	16/06/2015	Vaibhav Srivastava	
2613xx	60	16/06/2015	vutukuricm	
2613xx	60	18/06/2015	psirimalla	
261313	60	24/06/2015	sriman	
261313	60	26/06/2015	saifjunaid	
261312	60	26/06/2015	auscol1984	
261312	60	27/06/2015	ramsp	
261313	60	28/06/2015	shebyjose	
261313	60	28/06/2015	preetikhanna	
261313	60	30/06/2015	biswa	
261312	60	1/7/2015	Kratimek	
261313	60	1/7/2015	Simam	
261313	60	2/7/2015	Robi.bd	
261311	60	3/7/2015	arunkareer	
2613xx	60	4/7/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/7/2015	ashwin.nooli	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
2613xx	60	5/7/2015	Kvbaskar	
261312	60	8/7/2015	belgianvince	
261313	60	9/7/2015	jayandrae	
261313	60	11/7/2015	deep07	
261313	60	11/7/2015	gurjitsingh	
261313	60	12/7/2015	zeesharp	
261313	60	13/07/2015	spark92	
261313	60	13/07/2015	kanavsharma	
261313	60	15/07/2015	rrc123	
261313	60	15/07/2015	elite.shweta	
261312	60	19/07/2015	pavanbl	
2613xx	60	23/07/2015	greatwork	
261313	60	25/07/2015	Fanish	
261312	60	29/07/2015	rdak	
261313	60	31/07/2015	skandhasv 
261313	60	8/8/2015	rksundaram76	
261313	60	11/8/2015	JaveSh1985	
261313	60	11/8/2015	samuel John	
261311	60	4/7/2015	Sreelatha.k2011	
261312	60	1/8/2015	Sn_Rafi 
261313	60	6/8/2015	P1mishra 
261311	60	24/08/2015	Onshore	
261312	60	27/08/2015	shah11	
261313	60	27/08/2015	svats	
261313	60	27/08/2015	icemanparadise	
261313	60	1/9/2015	kumar.ram2736	
261313	60	3/9/2015	Mahesh	
261313	60	4/9/2015	krish4aus	
261313	60	6/9/2015	kapadnis	
261313	60	9/9/2015	amarjagadish	
261313	60	9/9/2015	vivekbwaj	
261312	60	11/9/2015	powerful_j	
261313	60	11/9/2015	vism	
261312	60	12/9/2015	iamgillu	
261313	60	16/09/2015	isaiasfritsch	
261312	60	18/09/2015	shivily	Got Vic Invitation
261313	60	25/09/2015	vivsontime	
261312	60	27/09/2015	Vakymy	
261313	60	28/09/2015	myasirma	
261313	60	28/09/2015	fahad81	
261313	60	29/09/2015	indausitis	
261312	60	29/09/2015	singhbling	
261313	60	30/09/2015	kumargaurav29	
261312	60	1/10/2015	3br4h!m	
2613xx	60	1/10/2015	rajesh_james	
261312	60	4/10/2015	JK123	
261313	60	5/10/2015	Esh	
261313	60	8/10/2015	srinivasyk	
261311	60	18/10/2015	Alhad	
261311	60	19/10/2015	naga_me87	
261312	60	21/10/2015	sawant123	
261311	60	28/10/2015	Prathap	
261313	60	1/11/2015	Siddhesh.t	
261313	60	4/11/2015	deepakprasadp	
261313	60	11/11/2015	HasibJadoon	
261311	60	13/11/2015	sanfatec


----------



## electrified (Nov 16, 2015)

Any update guys? 

any one got invitation of 20th Nov round?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

electrified said:


> Any update guys?
> 
> any one got invitation of 20th Nov round?


Looks like that will happen tonight


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Mate,
Using this kind of a language wont make us(Indian's) look better in front of the rest of the world.
Being anxious is OK after all people like us invest so much of our time and money into this dream of migrating to Australia. For numerous people who go through an agent there is no source of information other than this forum where they can know what is happening to their case. I think that's why they ask around here. and this forum is not only for asking for information and advises but also sharing your ups and downs, your achievements and your failures.
shutting people up with this kind of behavior will not help anyone.
moreover abusing your own people would only encourage people from other countries (Like a see a post from a NewZealander) to be more rude and decisive on Indians.
Please collect your thoughts. You have 75 points. you will get the invite sooner or later.
think about the people who are waiting since last 3-4 months with 60 points waiting for an invite. Think how man sleepless nights they have encountered waiting for an invite and then and only then you would understand their behavior

Peace.




sol79 said:


> Please! Would you all just chill the f**k out?!?
> Are you skilled migrants or refugees???
> 
> I have 75 pts and am waiting with a friend who has 70. We haven't received invitations.
> ...


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot (Oct 15, 2015)

Lodged my EOI last November 18. Also waiting for an invite. 

Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
Points: 70pts.


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

OZwaldCobblepot said:


> Lodged my EOI last November 18. Also waiting for an invite.
> 
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
> Points: 70pts.


Last November means 2014 ?

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

BARDIYA said:


> Last November means 2014 ?
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


I think he meant that his latest EOI update was on 18/11/2015.
He would've completed the process if he applied in 2014.


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hey Mate,
> Using this kind of a language wont make us(Indian's) look better in front of the rest of the world.
> Being anxious is OK after all people like us invest so much of our time and money into this dream of migrating to Australia. For numerous people who go through an agent there is no source of information other than this forum where they can know what is happening to their case. I think that's why they ask around here. and this forum is not only for asking for information and advises but also sharing your ups and downs, your achievements and your failures.
> shutting people up with this kind of behavior will not help anyone.
> ...


Very well said Pal ..


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot (Oct 15, 2015)

BARDIYA said:


> Last November means 2014 ?
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


November 18, 2015 mate. 

(30age+15 degree+20pte+5skill assessment=70pts)


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

But isn't there a scheduled maintenance today? Read it earlier in the thread... :confused2:



dhijaj said:


> Thanks for that info Ramesh.
> 
> All the best everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

dedm said:


> I'd love to know when the first December round is happening.



Next invitation round is 4 and 18 December


----------



## Himanshu_australia (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello all,

Guys I need some really good advice on this as I am stuck..sorry if I am posting it the wrong thread...but I see quite knowledgeable people here and was not getting any replies on my other thread.

Dear Himanshu,

Thank you for your email.

Schedule 2 occupations have been deemed not as critical to Western Australia so additional criteria apply to candidates with these occupations.

All applicants with an occupation on Schedule 2 will need to provide evidence of a contract of employment for full time employment for at least 12 months in WA in their nominated (or closely related) occupation. This is a mandatory requirement for applicants with Schedule 2 occupations regardless of the applicant's location.

Skilled Migration Western Australia acknowledges that it can be difficult to secure an employment contract.

Applicants with Schedule 2 occupations that are unable to provide a contract of Western Australian employment will not receive Western Australian State Nomination.

Please refer to the Skilled Migration WA website and the State nomination criteria for further information:

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/services/skilled-migration-wa/how-to-apply-for-state-nomination

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/SiteCollectionDocuments/2013-14 State nomination criteria.pdf
Regards

Skilled Migration Western Australia



Please suggest what should I do. I seem to be in a deadlock after receiving a nomination from western Australia. My code is 263111. 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Himanshu_australia said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Guys I need some really good advice on this as I am stuck..sorry if I am posting it the wrong thread...but I see quite knowledgeable people here and was not getting any replies on my other thread.
> 
> ...


Bro, you need to provide some more details.
1. What's your occupation and job code?
2. Did you get a skill assessment for it, what was the result?
3. Post your points breakdown. There may be opportunities there to get 5 - 10 points more.

Ideally, stick that in your signature like most of the others do here. Makes it easier to respond with accurate facts.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Lol someone else said it will be postponed to Monday night 

What a joke!


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

spark92 said:


> Lol someone else said it will be postponed to Monday night
> 
> What a joke!


Someone called DIPB earlier and was told that the invitations will go out at midnight (21/11).

Even if it is delayed, there's a silver lining. December is a lean period for all businesses and government services. In my experience here, most orgs have a shutdown from 24/12 to 2/01 for non-critical activities. 

CO allocations might be impacted too. Plus, assuming that everyone would need PCCs, medicals, etc... it's a good time to get everything to front-load in time when the DIPB staff return at full strength at the start of the new year.

The only hitch is if you're at 60 pts and more 65+ applications come in during the delay.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

FYI - This is from another thread - 

The Department has indicated that due to system maintenance the 20 November 2015 round will now be on 23 November 2015. 
Hope this helps.

With regards,
Anna
*
<SNIP - Advertising not permitted>*


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Yup that's what it means. If they ACTUALLY wanted to be fair they would have ran it now instead of running it tonight. Also keep this in mind. WHAT happens if the same problem occurs again tonight, too bad that we would have to wait till Monday...


It seems there are no enough 65 pointers. Hence invitations have been cancelled. Just guessing


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Dear Fellows, any guess for today's round


----------



## shanks957 (Jul 6, 2015)

This information is correct.

NEWS FOR ALL

The invite for this round will be sent on November 23rd due to system updates. So relax over the weekend, its only 2 days away. :boxing: :juggle:



rahulnair said:


> FYI - This is from another thread -
> 
> The Department has indicated that due to system maintenance the 20 November 2015 round will now be on 23 November 2015.
> Hope this helps.
> ...


----------



## mdabdul (Nov 6, 2015)

I've submitted on 28 Sep, Waiting for EOI status


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Himanshu_australia said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Guys I need some really good advice on this as I am stuck..sorry if I am posting it the wrong thread...but I see quite knowledgeable people here and was not getting any replies on my other thread.
> 
> ...


Hi Himanshu,

It would be interesting to know your Date of effect of your EOI submission.
In the first place, there was no need for you to go to VISA 190 as people in our code receive invitation (60 pointers) within 2 months.
My suggestion for you is to wait for invite on 189. If your eoi was submitted before 5th Oct ( an estimated date) then you should get invite in this round itself.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

sol79 said:


> Someone called DIPB earlier and was told that the invitations will go out at midnight (21/11).
> 
> Even if it is delayed, there's a silver lining. December is a lean period for all businesses and government services. In my experience here, most orgs have a shutdown from 24/12 to 2/01 for non-critical activities.
> 
> ...


I wish there was a dislike button for you. You are not in a position to determine what is good and not for other people, shame on you


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I wish there was a dislike button for you. You are not in a position to determine what is good and not for other people, shame on you


Well said bro...

Being a person with higher points , no doubt , will fetch you invite early but others will definitely get the invite sooner or later...


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

spark92 said:


> I wish there was a dislike button for you. You are not in a position to determine what is good and not for other people, shame on you


LOL! Read it again. I wasn't "determining" what's good for others. I stated advantages of the delay (for some).
*<unnecessary comment>*


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

shanks957 said:


> This information is correct.
> 
> NEWS FOR ALL
> 
> The invite for this round will be sent on November 23rd due to system updates. So relax over the weekend, its only 2 days away. :boxing: :juggle:


How are you saying so?

Do you have any contact number for DIBP..


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

spark92 said:


> I wish there was a dislike button for you. You are not in a position to determine what is good and not for other people, shame on you





Rahul21258 said:


> Well said bro...
> 
> Being a person with higher points , no doubt , will fetch you invite early but others will definitely get the invite sooner or later...


*I'm pretty sure the original comment was meant to be taken in a reassuring way. In any case, attacks on posters are not acceptable. You're free to disagree with other posters, but be civil.

kaju/moderator*


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

I am reading different updates regarding rescheduling of invitation round to

1. today night
2. 23 Nov'15
3. Dec'15

Does anyone have concrete information from DIBP regarding rescheduling or all of them are just speculations ??

This rescheduling may be advantageous to some, but it is surely disturbing a larger section of applicants considering the effort we put in before invitation rounds.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Lot of heat ... calm down guys . And hold your frustration. Actually DIPB should have informed, this is a careless behavior. Always remember the ball is in their court not yours.


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

So where did you get the information that invitation will be out on 23rd November at 12am


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> So where did you get the information that invitation will be out on 23rd November at 12am


go through pages 154-159 of this post


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Guys chill out..

There is official declaration on immigration website.
Just go the below link.

change to 20 November 2015 round » SkillSelect Support

It is mentioned clearly....


change to 20 November 2015 round

Newsflash .





. 


Due to system maintenance the 20 November 2015 round will now be on 23 November 2015
. . 
Posted by skillselect at 12:10 am.


Sorry, the comment form is closed at this time.


Please don't spread any false news. go check the link its official link. Hope it helps stop the ongoing discussion.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Guys chill out..
> 
> There is official declaration on immigration website.
> Just go the below link.
> ...


Never seen this site before.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope this clears the picture and all the negative thoughts and talks going around

http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2015/11/20/change-to-20-november-2015-round/


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Can someone tell me out of 100 60 pointers in 2613 coders. how many of them with band 6 ?


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

suku1809 said:


> Hope this clears the picture and all the negative thoughts and talks going around
> 
> change to 20 November 2015 round » SkillSelect Support


Thanks for this.


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Just spoke to DIBP for almost 40 mins to get a confirmation.

There is not glitch in the system for invitation round but new update is that the round will happen any time during the day its meant to happen.

So we all can expect some magic by tonight.

Source: I currently live in Perth and called them straight on 131 880 to speak to them.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

@ ROhit,
Why would they update wrong information on their official website.

I suggest don't put in hopes for tonight. its mentioned at their official website that round happens on 23rd now.
This is the source of information...

change to 20 November 2015 round » SkillSelect Support

This is official website of Australia immigration.



rohitjaggi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just spoke to DIBP for almost 40 mins to get a confirmation.
> 
> ...


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Still confusion, which source of info is true..


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> @ ROhit,
> Why would they update wrong information on their official website.
> 
> I suggest don't put in hopes for tonight. its mentioned at their official website that round happens on 23rd now.
> ...


 I just shared with you guys what was told me.

It could be right or wrong i don't know.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

s7253672 said:


> Dear Hai,
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> ...




Is this also official reply?


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

I have submitted EOI for 189(60 points) and 190(65 points) on 13 July 2015 in 261112 (Systems Analyst).

Any timeline when I can expect invitation

Thanks


----------



## Zeenat Anslem (Feb 10, 2015)

I submitted EOI for NSW 190(55+5 points) on 28th Oct 2015 in 149212 (Customer Service Manager) occupation.

Any timeline when I can expect an invitation

Thanks


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

i have submitted eoi on 17th November with 60 points for mechanical engineers. can anybody give me an expected date of invitation ?


----------



## maunika (Nov 18, 2015)

I submitted EOI for NSW 190(55+5 points) on 16th Oct 2015 in 261313 (Software Engineer) occupation.

ACS Positive=12th October,2015
EOI Submitted=16th October,2015

Anybody can let me know when will I get invitation?

Thanks


----------



## Esh (Oct 4, 2015)

maunika said:


> I submitted EOI for NSW 190(55+5 points) on 16th Oct 2015 in 261313 (Software Engineer) occupation.
> 
> ACS Positive=12th October,2015
> EOI Submitted=16th October,2015
> ...


Hi Maunika,

NSW invitation will take forever and can't rely on that.
You can give a shot at Victoria if you have 7 Band in IELTS


----------



## maunika (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for quick reply.

yes but I am getting tired of this IELTS now. 

I want to move with this score only. (L-7,R-6.5,W-6,S-6)


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

*Pte*



maunika said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> 
> yes but I am getting tired of this IELTS now.
> 
> I want to move with this score only. (L-7,R-6.5,W-6,S-6)


Give PTE a try. If you have written IELTS many times then I am sure you will score more than 7 in each of the sections in PTE.


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

Esh said:


> Hi Maunika,
> 
> NSW invitation will take forever and can't rely on that.
> You can give a shot at Victoria if you have 7 Band in IELTS


Wat abt sydney... how much time it takes generally


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

move2oz said:


> Give PTE a try. If you have written IELTS many times then I am sure you will score more than 7 in each of the sections in PTE.


Very true


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Orana has suspended all ICt and accounting and auditors occupation from today for 489 visas bad news for all who were thinking to apply with low points


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

Orana?


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Rahul21258 said:


> Orana?


Regional 489 visa for orana region in nsw


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just spoke to DIBP for almost 40 mins to get a confirmation.
> 
> ...


Rohit, it was great that you spared 40 mins time to speak with DIBP, but as you see round was supposed to happen on 20 Nov 2015 and hardly 5-6 minutes for date change but there is no news of any invite. 

DIBP is giving different statements which are confusing us all, so keep calm and enjoy weekend


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

guys any idea about mechanical engineeers here ? i have submitted eoi with 60 points


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Still no invite today...


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

srisuneel said:


> guys any idea about mechanical engineeers here ? i have submitted eoi with 60 points


When


----------



## LifezLovely (Nov 20, 2015)

*SkillSelect Down for maintenance*

Skill Select is down for maintenance.. I think invitations will come on 23rd. Happy weekend guys


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot (Oct 15, 2015)

No invitation yet. Mechanical engineer here. Lodged EOI last November 18.


----------



## LifezLovely (Nov 20, 2015)

:fingerscrossed:

Wait and see till 23rd.. all the best !



OZwaldCobblepot said:


> No invitation yet. Mechanical engineer here. Lodged EOI last November 18.


----------



## akh (Nov 5, 2015)

srisuneel said:


> guys any idea about mechanical engineeers here ? i have submitted eoi with 60 points


Hey, I'm in with you. Applied it on 10th Oct with 60 points.


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot (Oct 15, 2015)

LifezLovely said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Wait and see till 23rd.. all the best !


is the 23rd confirmed invitation round?


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

waiting for 23rd Nov. I have applied for Engineering technologist on 12th Nov with 65 points.


----------



## LifezLovely (Nov 20, 2015)

As per the sources there should be a round on 23rd.. DIBP hasn't announced anything officially. But I think as the maintenance ends at 3pm tomo, there are fair chances for invitation on 23rd. Or else the department has to tackle mammoth number of applications as a whole in December. So hopefully there will be an invitation round soon ! :juggle:


----------



## LifezLovely (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi buddy,

I dint get invited as well !!

U commented to me in another "tracker" blog !

Nice to meet u here as well  



shmilyusman said:


> waiting for 23rd Nov. I have applied for Engineering technologist on 12th Nov with 65 points.


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

So next round will be on 23rd of Nov? is there any round in December, if yes what will be the date? any idea


----------



## Spark23 (Jun 12, 2014)

Just subscribing the topic . Another 60 pointer , Lets hope the best on the 23th guys


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> Rohit, it was great that you spared 40 mins time to speak with DIBP, but as you see round was supposed to happen on 20 Nov 2015 and hardly 5-6 minutes for date change but there is no news of any invite.
> 
> DIBP is giving different statements which are confusing us all, so keep calm and enjoy weekend




I am all calm and relaxed and enjoying my beer now.. i just shared the information i got from them.

Like i said i don't know if it's right or wrong busy doesn't matter much.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Friends,

I am very sorry for 60 pointers. DIBP people are playing games like anything. I strongly feel that there are no enough 65 pointers and DIBP might be worried to invite all 200+ with 60 pointers. Then it would be clean sweep. 

The more delay it happens, the more damage it is gonna to happen to 60 pointers.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

*No response *

Guys,

I have been asking few queries recently. It will be great if some one could clarify them.

My Details-
Visa:189
EOI date of effect: 11/11/2015
Points:60
code:263111

Queries:
1. Any chance of getting an invite on 23rd ?
2. If answer is no to above question then When can i possibly get an invite according to the trend?.
3. I am trying to add 5 more points through my wife. She comes under mechanical engineering stream. So I need to get her assessment through EA. I would like to know how much time in avg does EA takes for an assessment?

Expecting some responses.

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't think the immigration department delays this round to wait for more 65 pointers. They have no reasons for that.


----------



## VenkatMurthy.2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

So we need to wait till Sunday 6.30 pm IST rite ?


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have been asking few queries recently. It will be great if some one could clarify these m.
> 
> ...


I don't know about your stream but it seems that you need to wait for a long time. So it's better to boost your points to 65+.

EA assessment will take about 7-8 weeks in general. But officially they will finalise in 11-12 weeks, so prepare for that. It also depends on how many people are currently waiting for the assessment.

Also you can pay extra for Fast Track. This will guarantee your application allocated to a officer in a week, and you will get the outcome much sooner. Be sure that you prepare all documents required.


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

yctomi said:


> I don't know about your stream but it seems that you need to wait for a long time. So it's better to boost your points to 65+.
> 
> EA assessment will take about 7-8 weeks in general. But officially they will finalise in 11-12 weeks, so prepare for that. It also depends on how many people are currently waiting for the assessment.
> 
> Also you can pay extra for Fast Track. This will guarantee your application allocated to a officer in a week, and you will get the outcome much sooner. Be sure that you prepare all documents required.



Thanks mate.

Can some one give some insight on my job code.


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> yctomi said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about your stream but it seems that you need to wait for a long time. So it's better to boost your points to 65+.
> ...


No worries.

I just checked the SOL and it seems that 2631 stream is not on a pro rata basis. If this is the case you should expect an invitation scheduled in late December. An invitation in early December round is also possible if getting lucky. 

I'm not 100% sure with that so it's better to wait for others to clarify.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Dear Fellows

Change of date to 23rd Nov of second invitation round in Nov-2015 will effect the 60 pointers under 2613 ANZCO. Because 3 more days of 60+ pointers approximately 25-30 persons will added to the queue. And these seats will be deducted from 60 pointers.

But will be adjusted in 1st invitation round of Dec-2015 which most probably on 4th Dec and might be changed to 7th Dec as of current change in invitation rounds.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows
> 
> Change of date to 23rd Nov of second invitation round in Nov-2015 will effect the 60 pointers under 2613 ANZCO. Because 3 more days of 60+ pointers approximately 25-30 persons will added to the queue. And these seats will be deducted from 60 pointers.
> 
> But will be adjusted in 1st invitation round of Dec-2015 which most probably on 4th Dec and might be changed to 7th Dec as of current change in invitation rounds.


Three days delay wont make a difference now. Coz Skilselect is down for maintenance today and no one would be able to apply EOIs.

May be few people applied in last 24 hours can be counted


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows
> 
> Change of date to 23rd Nov of second invitation round in Nov-2015 will effect the 60 pointers under 2613 ANZCO. Because 3 more days of 60+ pointers approximately 25-30 persons will added to the queue. And these seats will be deducted from 60 pointers.
> 
> But will be adjusted in 1st invitation round of Dec-2015 which most probably on 4th Dec and might be changed to 7th Dec as of current change in invitation rounds.


Close friend of mine could not submit his EOI today. So chill only concern is entries that could have come up on Thursday or may be even Wednesday.


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

I submitted EOI for NSW 190(55+5 points) on 23rd March 2015 in 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer) occupation. I am age 40 and IELTS 7 band in each. Over all 7.5

Any timeline when I can expect an invitation

Thanks


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

satifali said:


> I submitted EOI for NSW 190(55+5 points) on 23rd March 2015 in 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer) occupation. I am age 40 and IELTS 7 band in each. Over all 7.5
> 
> Any timeline when I can expect an invitation
> 
> Thanks


My advice to you, try and sit for PTE or IELTS again and improve your score in English. If you can get an 8, you will qualify for the 189 visa and won't require any sponsorship whatsoever.

My wife sat IELTS and once she submitted for remarking her mark moved from 7 to 8.


----------



## Aakash2012 (Jul 3, 2015)

Does anyone has any idea about these details mentioned below which I found on the Aus Immigration website.

InviteDate------OccupationCode ---- PointsScore ----- Visa date of effect
06Nov2015--------2613 ------------------65------------19 May 2015 11.39 pm
23Oct2015--------2613 ------------------65------------22 October 2015 12.02 am

Why the Visa Date of Effect for 6Nov has gone back, rather than moving forward ??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

19 May 2015 11.39 pm - *Visa Date of Effect* for 06Nov2015 is for *60 pointers*. They have incorrectly updated 65 points in front of it.


So actually the *Visa Date of Effect* for 60 pointers has moved from 9 May 2015 7.16 pm *to* 19 May 2015 11.39 pm





Aakash2012 said:


> Does anyone has any idea about these details mentioned below which I found on the Aus Immigration website.
> 
> InviteDate------OccupationCode ---- PointsScore ----- Visa date of effect
> 06Nov2015--------2613 ------------------65------------19 May 2015 11.39 pm
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Three days delay wont make a difference now. Coz Skilselect is down for maintenance today and no one would be able to apply EOIs.
> 
> May be few people applied in last 24 hours can be counted


Skill select is now active


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> Skill select is now active



If skilled select is active so when should we expect invitation tonite or Sunday nite


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

Can anybody tell... till what visa date of effect ' non pro rata list is cleared.?


----------



## sridhar0624 (Nov 5, 2015)

Rahul21258 said:


> Can anybody tell... till what visa date of effect ' non pro rata list is cleared.?


in the DIBP site its mentioned Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	11 September 2015 5.19 pm


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> If skilled select is active so when should we expect invitation tonite or Sunday nite



be hopeful for sunday 6.30 pm


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

dedm said:


> satifali said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted EOI for NSW 190(55+5 points) on 23rd March 2015 in 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer) occupation. I am age 40 and IELTS 7 band in each. Over all 7.5
> ...


Yeah but to go for 189 I have to get 8 in each section. I've already tried to make it better by sitting in IELTS 3 times. 
I was thinking of trying to sit for PTE.

What are the chances for NSW for SS?

Thanks,


----------



## LifezLovely (Nov 20, 2015)

The skill select is back to normal after being down for maintenance. Do u think there will be any chances of invitations being out today !!?? or will it be on Sunday midnight ?


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

Rahul21258 said:


> When


i have submitted on 17th November rahul


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

akh said:


> Hey, I'm in with you. Applied it on 10th Oct with 60 points.


oh u have applied a long way ago. so i guess mechanical engineers will take time to get invited. is it akh?


----------



## LifezLovely (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey ,

Am even a Mechanical Engineer. I ve submitted on 06/11 with 65 points.. Hoping with fingers crossed for Invite  



srisuneel said:


> oh u have applied a long way ago. so i guess mechanical engineers will take time to get invited. is it akh?


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

LifezLovely said:


> The skill select is back to normal after being down for maintenance. Do u think there will be any chances of invitations being out today !!?? or will it be on Sunday midnight ?



I guess the invitation will be Sunday 6:30 pm India time


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

LifezLovely said:


> Hey ,
> 
> Am even a Mechanical Engineer. I ve submitted on 06/11 with 65 points.. Hoping with fingers crossed for Invite


with 65 points you should make it quite comfortably


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

Guys count me in too. I'm new to this thread. 

Submitted my eoi on 20/10/2015 ( 60 points) 
Anzsco 26311 - Computer network and system engineer. 

Is there any chance for me to get invited this time? Or will it be next time? Any idea?


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

satifali said:


> Yeah but to go for 189 I have to get 8 in each section. I've already tried to make it better by sitting in IELTS 3 times.
> I was thinking of trying to sit for PTE.
> 
> What are the chances for NSW for SS?
> ...


You have fair chances. I recommend you to spend some money and try the mock test for PTE at home. If you feel your result is favourable, you can book yourself for the real test.


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

Submitted my EOI on 12-Nov-2015 as Engineering Technologist with 65 point. Do I have a chance for an invitation in this round of invitation on 23rd Nov 2015?


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

satifali said:


> I submitted EOI for NSW 190(55+5 points) on 23rd March 2015 in 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer) occupation. I am age 40 and IELTS 7 band in each. Over all 7.5
> 
> Any timeline when I can expect an invitation
> 
> Thanks


Dear satifali

Why don't you apply for Victoria state sponsorship? Its much faster than NSW as less people apply to Victoria because they require IELTS 7 band in each.


----------



## risingmars (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi all,

New joined to the forum. First of all Thanks to all for their valuable advices. I submitted EOI on 29 June with 60 pts for ANZSCO code 261313. I have a Overall Band 8 IELTS(R:8,S:8,L:8,W:7). 

Can you please let me know when can i expect an invite.

Thanks.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> If skilled select is active so when should we expect invitation tonite or Sunday nite


Dear Zrezwani

Just relax as already shared DIBP updated on their official page that round will be on 23rd-Nov-2015.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear satifali
> 
> Why don't you apply for Victoria state sponsorship? Its much faster than NSW as less people apply to Victoria because they require IELTS 7 band in each.


State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

risingmars said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New joined to the forum. First of all Thanks to all for their valuable advices. I submitted EOI on 29 June with 60 pts for ANZSCO code 261313. I have a Band 8 IELTS(R:8,S:8,L:8,W:7).
> 
> ...


Dear risingmars

Why don't you apply for Victoria state sponsorship? Its much faster than 189 for 60 pointers as less people apply to Victoria because they require IELTS 7 band in each.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

risingmars said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New joined to the forum. First of all Thanks to all for their valuable advices. I submitted EOI on 29 June with 60 pts for ANZSCO code 261313. I have a Band 8 IELTS(R:8,S:8,L:8,W:7).
> 
> ...


Band 8 with only 60 points; here only you are getting 20 points. Have you calculated your points correctly?

Based on current trend, you need to wait at least 3 to 4 rounds to roll. 

And you are waiting for 189 since 5 months with band 8. Did you try Vic? Don't waste your band 8 advantage apply for Vic.


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear Zrezwani
> 
> Just relax as already shared DIBP updated on their official page that round will be on 23rd-Nov-2015.


Thank you dear hope this time dibp don't play games again


----------



## risingmars (Nov 21, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear risingmars
> 
> Why don't you apply for Victoria state sponsorship? Its much faster than 189 for 60 pointers as less people apply to Victoria because they require IELTS 7 band in each.


Thanks myasirma,

The only thought because of which i am hesitant to do so is that the SS talks about residing in Victoria for me & my partner for 2 years. 

If i can get 189, it gives me the flexibility to move and how i think is that i will have more job opportunities in any state once i move there.

What do you think?


----------



## risingmars (Nov 21, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Band 8 with only 60 points; here only you are getting 20 points. Have you calculated your points correctly?
> 
> Based on current trend, you need to wait at least 3 to 4 rounds to roll.
> 
> And you are waiting for 189 since 5 months with band 8. Did you try Vic? Don't waste your band 8 advantage apply for Vic.


Hi indy2aus,

Its the ACS which i blame. I am from E&C engineering background. They deducted 4yrs from my skill from that. The biggest loss was that from the Skill start date i was in Oz(Victoria) for around 2yrs 9 months, but since thats less than 3 yrs i don't get the point advantage. And outside Oz experience is still to hit 3 yrs. Hence i am stuck in this unfortunate situation where my work ex is just contributing 5 points to the score.

Based on all of your suggestions i am started to think to apply for Vic SS.


----------



## simratk (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi friends
I have applied for 190 nsw ss with (55+5) with 7 each on 29 of july under taxation accountant and as a general accountant on 29 of june. Do i stand a chance for imvitation ???so stressed..


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

Submitted my EOI on 12-Nov-2015 as Engineering Technologist with 65 point. Do I have a chance for an invitation in this round of invitation on 23rd Nov 2015?


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

risingmars said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New joined to the forum. First of all Thanks to all for their valuable advices. I submitted EOI on 29 June with 60 pts for ANZSCO code 261313. I have a Overall Band 8 IELTS(R:8,S:8,L:8,W:7).
> 
> ...


 Lol We two have exactly the same IELTS score


----------



## ausbanerj (May 5, 2015)

*Confused and need help*

Hi All,

Before I proceed, lets make things simplified for my own benefits and guidance from an expert.

EOI to be submitted on *Feb'2016*

Work field : *Information Technology*

Designation : *Senior Software Engineer*

Work Experience Total : *Jan'2009 to Jan'2016 : 7 Years*

Education : *B.TECH in ELECTRONICS
*
ACS : *Received Jan'2015 : Deducted 4 Years and experience counts "AFTER Jan'2013"
*
From *Jan'2013 to Jan'2016 : 3 Years* I might get 5 points for Work EXP

BUT *from Jan'2013 to Dec'2013 I was in Australia : Total 11 Months* : No In Australia Points

So as per *OUTSIDE Australia Work exp rule will it be 2 years [Jan'2014 to Jan'2016]* or *Immigration Department will consider 3 years as IN Australia* does not count to any points.

Really complicated and confusing. The whole fight is to achieve 5 points for Work experience. :confused2::boxing:

Please suggest, help and guide.


----------



## risingmars (Nov 21, 2015)

ausbanerj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Before I proceed, lets make things simplified for my own benefits and guidance from an expert.
> 
> ...


Hi ausbanerj,

You are in the same boat as me. Immigration department considers only outside work experience. So currently as mentioned by you it will be 2 years. Unfortunate but thats how its working. 

The system calculates point automatically and based on country selection it will pick the points.

Cheers


----------



## risingmars (Nov 21, 2015)

yctomi said:


> Lol We two have exactly the same IELTS score


Lol..Damn Writing. if it would have been 8 i would already had the invite..


----------



## ausbanerj (May 5, 2015)

risingmars said:


> Hi ausbanerj,
> 
> You are in the same boat as me. Immigration department considers only outside work experience. So currently as mentioned by you it will be 2 years. Unfortunate but thats how its working.
> 
> ...


Thank you Risingmars ... what do you suggest and the best way to gather points? I mean what you did for yourself if you can kindly suggest?


----------



## risingmars (Nov 21, 2015)

ausbanerj said:


> Thank you Risingmars ... what do you suggest and the best way to gather points? I mean what you did for yourself if you can kindly suggest?


If you can get 1 month in Australia, thats the easy way to get 5 points. Otherwise boost the IELTS scores.

Try to get Band 8 in all. I know its tough, but a way to get extra points. 

I am also trying to give IELTS another shot.


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

Guys any news on eoi round?


----------



## netw (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi folks.

Do you think will have my EOI on the next round with 65pts, as Computer Network and System Engineer?

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ausbanerj (May 5, 2015)

risingmars said:


> If you can get 1 month in Australia, thats the easy way to get 5 points. Otherwise boost the IELTS scores.
> 
> Try to get Band 8 in all. I know its tough, but a way to get extra points.
> 
> I am also trying to give IELTS another shot.


Thank you Risingmars ... hmm that's the only option but tough.


----------



## Saisakahi (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi all,

Submitted EOI on 21 September with 60 points.. Code software engineer.. Do I have a chance on Nov 23. How long will be the tentative waif ?


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*Eoi*

Is it sure that invitation round will be tomorrow (22nd Indian time)? I didn;t find any update in the DIBP site...


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> risingmars said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Why do u say current trend?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello Everyone was browsing and found this Moving to Australia: eVisa Australia | Moving to Australia 

Read through it and found it intersting so thought i'd share it here for reference for other especially ones who are going to Aus for the first time not for them who are already their. 

Though the blog is little old still informative feom a guys perspective who went through the entire process from assessments to getting grant and preparing for first entry. 

Enjoy reading. And thank the guy who has put this very well as infomation for others.


----------



## spaniant (Nov 1, 2015)

shmilyusman said:


> Submitted my EOI on 12-Nov-2015 as Engineering Technologist with 65 point. Do I have a chance for an invitation in this round of invitation on 23rd Nov 2015?


With 65 points, you will easily be listed in next round scheduled to be held on 23rd Nov. 60 pointers need to wait for 3 to 4 rounds.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

risingmars said:


> Hi indy2aus,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats exactly my problem too. 
Rules are irriating


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

risingmars said:


> If you can get 1 month in Australia, thats the easy way to get 5 points. Otherwise boost the IELTS scores.
> 
> Try to get Band 8 in all. I know its tough, but a way to get extra points.
> 
> I am also trying to give IELTS another shot.


Guys!! Try PTE Academic.

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

Saisakahi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Submitted EOI on 21 September with 60 points.. Code software engineer.. Do I have a chance on Nov 23. How long will be the tentative waif ?


Unfortunately chances are very low. We have people waiting from May and this round may clear up to June 2nd week. Your chances are still 2 months away


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

udeshi3002 said:


> Guys any news on eoi round?


Per skillselect portal, its happening tonight. Hope they disappoint this time.


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

sudas said:


> Is it sure that invitation round will be tomorrow (22nd Indian time)? I didn;t find any update in the DIBP site...


Open this URL please.

change to 20 November 2015 round » SkillSelect Support


change to 20 November 2015 round
Newsflash 
Due to system maintenance the 20 November 2015 round will now be on 23 November 2015

Posted by skillselect at 12:10 am
Sorry, the comment form is closed at this time.


----------



## VenugopalEkambaram (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi Friends,
Below are my details: 
ANZSCO CODE: 261313 || Software Engineer
21/11/2015 - PTE Academic Test
22/11/2015 - PTE Score 10 points
22/11/2015 - EOI Filed (189 - 65 points)
Invitation - soon

Any idea when can I expect the invite?


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

VenugopalEkambaram said:


> Hi Friends,
> Below are my details:
> ANZSCO CODE: 261313 || Software Engineer
> 21/11/2015 - PTE Academic Test
> ...


As you mentioned "Invitation - soon", so you will get invitation soon. Perhaps tonight.


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Guys all the best hopefully DIPB don't play any games today and many people get invited finger crossed


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

VenugopalEkambaram said:


> Hi Friends,
> Below are my details:
> ANZSCO CODE: 261313 || Software Engineer
> 21/11/2015 - PTE Academic Test
> ...


You will be invited today


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

8 hours to go why every one is so sad no reply


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

I submitted my EOI on 21st NOV with 60 points for other engineering professionals-2339. Occupational ceiling until the 6th Noc round is 447/1000. When do you guys think I will get an invite? Will I get it before June 2016? I'm really worried as the ceiling is already half filled and the date of effect for those is only 11 Sept. 

Please help!!!


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Wish you all the best of luck!!! Hope we see lot of smiling faces by evening


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Are the invitations going out this coming midnight? Or, during the day tomorrow?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Hopefully its midnight...


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

risingmars said:


> Thanks myasirma,
> 
> The only thought because of which i am hesitant to do so is that the SS talks about residing in Victoria for me & my partner for 2 years.
> 
> ...


Dear risingmars

When you submitted EOI in 189? And regarding Victoria, Melbourne also had advantages over NSW like same accommodation with less expense. Better environment to NSW, only NSW had major share of IT business. But not forget NSW has also the major load of immigrants that's why they are much slow to other states.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

@risingmars - I guess you DOE is 29/6... Stay patient man... Its just a matter of a few rounds... You will get the 189 invite for sure...


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 21st NOV with 60 points for other engineering professionals-2339. Occupational ceiling until the 6th Noc round is 447/1000. When do you guys think I will get an invite? Will I get it before June 2016? I'm really worried as the ceiling is already half filled and the date of effect for those is only 11 Sept.
> 
> Please help!!!



Can someone please give me an idea on the above?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys lets get excited invitation in 5 hours.....


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> Can someone please give me an idea on the above?


Looking at the trends, you would be invited in January.


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> bhavna1990 said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted my EOI on 21st NOV with 60 points for other engineering professionals-2339. Occupational ceiling until the 6th Noc round is 447/1000. When do you guys think I will get an invite? Will I get it before June 2016? I'm really worried as the ceiling is already half filled and the date of effect for those is only 11 Sept.
> ...


Maybe late December or early January


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Good luck everyone. Hope many a celebration happen tonight.


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

4 hrs to go.. all the best... do update whoever gets invitation...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> Can someone please give me an idea on the above?



1. You have submitted EOI on 21st Nov, now this is point of worry, this round was supposed to happen on 20 Nov 00:00 am sydney time i.e. 19th Nov 6.30 pm Indian time, but due to technical issues this has been rescheduled for 23rd Nov i.e today 6.30 pm IST. the results will explain themselves whether EOI submitted on or after 20th Nov are taken into consideration, this will change the scenario to a big extent. many 60 pointer have added up between 20-22 Nov

2. u have 60 points, that is somewhat hopeful for ur occupation, because there are few 60+ pointers in this round and many 60 pointers shall benefit from this, but addition of applicants between 20-22 can change the game a bit, u will be lucky if invited in this round else be hopeful for next round i.e. 1st round of Dec

All the best


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Still cant accept that invites will be sent today. 

Hope dibp doesnt fail our expectation tonight. 

My guess for tonights invite is 60 pointers will be cleared til may 30 and 65 pointers till today. This is for 261313


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Still cant accept that invites will be sent today.
> 
> Hope dibp doesnt fail our expectation tonight.
> 
> ...


be ready for surprises


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> Still cant accept that invites will be sent today.
> 
> Hope dibp doesnt fail our expectation tonight.
> 
> ...



Any 65++ pointers submitted after 19th nov??? I assume dibp still consider the date upto 20th nov only.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Ramsp said:


> Any 65++ pointers submitted after 19th nov??? I assume dibp still consider the date upto 20th nov only.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Yes there are couple of them i think..

Here is the first part of the list. following guys pleaase update us the status after the invitations are out.

261313	80	13/11/2015	Galaxy1	
261313	70	19/11/2015	s7253672	
261313	65	11/11/2015	rob56	
261313	65	10/11/2015	move2oz	
2613xx	65	12/11/2015	sunilch 
261311	65	12/11/2015	mariavino	
261313	65	16/11/2015	Suganya Narayanan	
261313	65	19/11/2015	Gagan	
261313	65	22/11/2015	VenugopalEkambaram	
261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal	
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi	
2613xx	60	21/05/2015	sultanam	
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris	
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain	
2613xx	60	27/05/2015	newUser12	
261311	60	28/05/2015	rohansingh2333	
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01	
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia	
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj	
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015	
2613xx	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454	
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam	
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32	
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab	
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> bhavna1990 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please give me an idea on the above?
> ...


Hi sultan, thank you so much for your response. How do you say that I can expect early Dec. Even though my occupation is on non-pro rata, the last date of effect was 11 th sept. There are 2 and a half months of 60 pointers ahead of me. Don't you think my invitation will be later than dec? 

Also is there any way the date of effect changes for each individual occupation and that dibp doesn't give us that information? I don't kno how many engineering technologists with 65 points have applied in these two months.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Ha ha ha ha... Sure thing bud... I'm not expecting an invite today... But what the heck - as someone said... Be ready for surprises! 



dhijaj said:


> Yes there are couple of them i think..
> 
> Here is the first part of the list. following guys pleaase update us the status after the invitations are out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Is invitation for 190 NSW cycle is different from this...?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Abhishu said:


> Is invitation for 190 NSW cycle is different from this...?


NSW is unpredictable.. No One knows when they will send NSW invites


----------



## risingmars (Nov 21, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear risingmars
> 
> When you submitted EOI in 189? And regarding Victoria, Melbourne also had advantages over NSW like same accommodation with less expense. Better environment to NSW, only NSW had major share of IT business. But not forget NSW has also the major load of immigrants that's why they are much slow to other states.


My EOI submission was 29/6/2015. I agree, the major IT business is in NSW and thats the reason i wanted to go with 189. You can get a job in Vic, but the probability of getting it are far less than NSW.

Based on the suggestions here i have started to look at Vic SS for a backup plan. The 60 pointers are getting cleared quite slowly and i want to get an invite before my age catches up and i drop 5 points.


----------



## risingmars (Nov 21, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> @risingmars - I guess you DOE is 29/6... Stay patient man... Its just a matter of a few rounds... You will get the 189 invite for sure...


Thanks rahulnair,

Fingers are :fingerscrossed:

Lets see how much backlog is cleared today.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

Countdown 02 hours 37 minutes remaining


----------



## bashar123 (Jul 1, 2015)

*EOI date of effect has passed*

Dear All,

Please assist me on this issue:

I applied for 189 VISA ICT BA with 65 points. The date of effect is 20/8/2015. But it shows that the last cut off date has passed 20/8 in November 6th round, and id idnt get any invite? please assist me with your opinions ? should i do anything


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

bashar123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please assist me on this issue:
> 
> I applied for 189 VISA ICT BA with 65 points. The date of effect is 20/8/2015. But it shows that the last cut off date has passed 20/8 in November 6th round, and id idnt get any invite? please assist me with your opinions ? should i do anything


Whats the status of your EOI?


----------



## Mujju (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi guys is the invitation round tonight?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

bashar123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please assist me on this issue:
> 
> I applied for 189 VISA ICT BA with 65 points. The date of effect is 20/8/2015. But it shows that the last cut off date has passed 20/8 in November 6th round, and id idnt get any invite? please assist me with your opinions ? should i do anything


Dear Bashar what is your DOE time? the cutoff remains at 20 August 2015 4.45 pm if you have applied at 4:46 Pm you will be getting the invite today.


----------



## bashar123 (Jul 1, 2015)

The status is : Status: SUBMITTED


----------



## bashar123 (Jul 1, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Dear Bashar what is your DOE time? the cutoff remains at 20 August 2015 4.45 pm if you have applied at 4:46 Pm you will be getting the invite today.




Thanks my friend for your reply, The DOE is 20/08/2015. and the cut-off-date from the 6th of November round already is 20/08/2015 and i didnt get anything yet


----------



## pavanbl (Mar 28, 2015)

I wish I could be lucky today. But the odds are against me. Lets see what God has to decide.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

bashar123 said:


> Thanks my friend for your reply, The DOE is 20/08/2015. and the cut-off-date from the 6th of November round already is 20/08/2015 and i didnt get anything yet



Dear Bashar the candidates who had applied on 20th Aug 2015 before or up to 4.45 pm were only invited. There can be more candidates whose DOE is 20 Aug but the time stamp is after 4:45 Pm. 

Can you please check your DOE what exactly is mentioned their (something like mentioned below)

Criteria Points Bracket Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
Date of Effect 03/09/2015 00:02:57


----------



## bashar123 (Jul 1, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Dear Bashar the candidates who had applied on 20th Aug 2015 before or up to 4.45 pm were only invited. There can be more candidates whose DOE is 20 Aug but the time stamp is after 4:45 Pm.
> 
> Can you please check your DOE what exactly is mentioned their (something like mentioned below)
> 
> ...


You are 100% right, the date is 20/08/2015 18:50:19. But i thought that the second november round is on the 20th not today I just read that many are expecting thier invitations today. Im not sure if i understood right?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

bashar123 said:


> You are 100% right, the date is 20/08/2015 18:50:19. But i thought that the second november round is on the 20th not today I just read that many are expecting thier invitations today. Im not sure if i understood right?


Bashar the 20th Nov round did not happen since their was system outage hence DIBP rescheduled it for 23rd Nov 2015. Hence the invites will be going out in an hours time. 

Best wishes your EOI status would change in an hour to "INVITED"😊

Keep us updated.


----------



## bashar123 (Jul 1, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Bashar the 20th Nov round did not happen since their was system outage hence DIBP rescheduled it for 23rd Nov 2015. Hence the invites will be going out in an hours time.
> 
> Best wishes your EOI status would change in an hour to "INVITED"😊
> 
> Keep us updated.



I can not thank you enough for your reply and for your time; i will sure keep you updated and will let you know the result. 

Thanks again


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

I am not expecting an invite today but the next round. I hope this mechanical failure will not be resulted in postponing the date of next round from 4th of Dec to 11th of Dec.

Nothing we can guarantee at the moment but will stay hopeful.

Good luck to everybody. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Count down guyw


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| All The Best |||*



*||| All The Best to ALL Involved |||*


30 minutes to go....:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

20 mins to go..... all the best guys... keep posting....


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Lol I hope I'm the only one who lost his hopes...


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Best wishes all out there...


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

Why so


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Rahul21258 said:


> 20 mins to go..... all the best guys... keep posting....


Mates, once invited please post your status and EOI details here. It will help others.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Good luck. I hope you all get invitations now, or else, soon as a New Years gift.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

I might get an invitation today


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Good luck guys. Hope all of you get your invitations.

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Less than 5 minutes now...


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*All the best*

Hello Everyone,

All the very best...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bashar123 (Jul 1, 2015)

is it in 5 minuets guys, am I correct?


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

bashar123 said:


> is it in 5 minuets guys, am I correct?


Less than 3 minutes


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

bashar123 said:


> is it in 5 minuets guys, am I correct?


2 min


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

bashar123 said:


> is it in 5 minuets guys, am I correct?


Maybe... Everyone is waiting.. You would be one of the first to get the invite. Let us know when you do...


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

Countdown begins... all the best


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

1 min ....


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Times up!


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

Good luck to all


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Please post if Anyone gets Invite..


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

Anyone being invited?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Anyone? Everyone?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Today Sunday right.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Invited


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Any news?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## rob56 (Nov 16, 2015)

I have 65 points with 261313 and still have status INVITED!!


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

Why silence


----------



## Kvbaskar (Sep 6, 2015)

Five minutes gone. No one responding positively, here.


----------



## move2oz (Nov 4, 2015)

Got invited just now


----------



## OZwaldCobblepot (Oct 15, 2015)

Got Invited!!!!

Mechanical Engineer @70pts


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

rob56 said:


> I have 65 points with 261313 and still have status INVITED!!



What????


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## lifeline (Nov 19, 2015)

Invited, So happy. 261313 with 70 points. Applied for EOI on 10th Nov.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

261313	65	16/11/2015	Suganya Narayanan
261313	65	19/11/2015	Gagan

They got it...


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

I got an invite. No email notification.
Check SkillSelect directly.

Hope you get yours too


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Any invites please share in list running here....

Keep posted....

Best of luck


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

Finally someone gets invitation. Congrats


----------



## sridhar0624 (Nov 5, 2015)

yeah im invited
eoi submitted 23rd sep
263111 with 60 points


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> Invited


Congrats
lane:


----------



## Sultanam (Nov 16, 2015)

I got invited ... Hurray......


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Still no invite !!!!


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

Sultanam said:


> I got invited ... Hurray......


Congrats... when did you apply and for what occupation code


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Any news?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I got my invitation .... i am so happy ...


----------



## eastguyonwest (Nov 14, 2015)

I got my invite. 26313 65 points


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Any 60 pointers 261313????


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MYounis33 (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank god. I got INVITED. Good luck to you all guys.

Occupation Code: 233914 - Engineering Technologist
EOI DOE (60 points): 29/09/2015
Invitation Received: 23/11/2015


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

eastguyonwest said:


> I got my invite. 26313 65 points


When did you apply?

Any other 2613xx who got invite?


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

Any non- pro rata invitations for 60 points with Eoi applied after 23rd sept??


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Now INVITED...


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Any 60 pointers 261313????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


sultanam - 21/5 - 60


----------



## nithiau (Nov 21, 2015)

I got an Invite too. 
Check the skillset status as i didnt get any email notification.


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

Anyone from Oct 263111 60 pointers get invite?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

This is the updated list...

*261313	80	13/11/2015	Galaxy1	
261313	70	19/11/2015	s7253672	
261313	65	11/11/2015	rob56	
261313	65	10/11/2015	move2oz	
2613xx	65	12/11/2015	sunilch 
261311	65	12/11/2015	mariavino	
261313	65	16/11/2015	Suganya Narayanan	
261313	65	19/11/2015	Gagan	
261313	65	22/11/2015	VenugopalEkambaram	
261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal	
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi	
2613xx	60	21/05/2015	sultanam	*
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris	
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain	
2613xx	60	27/05/2015	newUser12	
261311	60	28/05/2015	rohansingh2333	
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01	
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia	
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj	
261311	60	4/6/2015	Karthik8036	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Sai_Lakshmi	
261313	60	4/6/2015	VenkatMurthy.2015	
2613xx	60	5/6/2015	Chandana9454	
261313	60	8/6/2015	bharathjangam	
261313	60	9/6/2015	Arun32	
261313	60	9/6/2015	itsme121ab	
261311	60	13/06/2015	rahulnair


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

got invited! non pro rata! hurray! EOI Oct 19!


----------



## eastguyonwest (Nov 14, 2015)

I applied on 14th November


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Invited


----------



## sridhar0624 (Nov 5, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> Any non- pro rata invitations for 60 points with Eoi applied after 23rd sept??


yup i got for 263111


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Any 60 pointer invited Under 261313 -software Engineer Please???????


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

rahulnair said:


> sultanam - 21/5 - 60


Lol, yeah only 3 days. Great job DIBP!


----------



## musolini (Oct 6, 2015)

got invited too =)


----------



## AU_dream (Aug 9, 2015)

Invited - 189
263111 (Network and Systems engineer)
65 points

Need to check on next steps .. PCC, Medicals not started yet.
Can someone point me towards the relevant threads for this info ? Thanks

Not celebrating till I get the final visa ... have had too many things in life go wrong at the last step


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

What about the following 2613 aplpicants? Any update?

bandaris
ravinain
newUser12
rohansingh2333
Positive01
jsbhatia
Jeba
Dhijaj


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> got invited! non pro rata! hurray! EOI Oct 19!


60 points??


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> got invited! Non pro rata! Hurray! Eoi oct 19!


omg r u kidding?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

3 days???


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

I did not get any invite so it should be somewhere in May.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> got invited! non pro rata! hurray! EOI Oct 19!


you applied 19/10/2015 ?! ... please can you know which the cut off date ?! 

I applied a week after


----------



## eastguyonwest (Nov 14, 2015)

I have a question for you guys.. Please answer.

I completed my Mechanical Engineering in 2012 but due to family reasons, was helping my father in his business, however, I have worked in small companies as an intern just for the experience till my family issues got sorted... I have 65 points without any experience due to scoring well in IELTS and also due to age.
When applying for 189, do I exclude my internships? (which is for a few months..) I have completed my Masters in mechanical Engineering now in Sydney. I don't have any work experience from 2012-2014, though I have 65 points, will it be a problem?
Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

bandaris
ravinain
newUser12
rohansingh2333
Positive01
jsbhatia

Please update us


----------



## Sultanam (Nov 16, 2015)

Rahul21258 said:


> Congrats... when did you apply and for what occupation code


EOI - 21 May 2015

2613XX


----------



## bashar123 (Jul 1, 2015)

GUYS I GOT IT  I didn't receive an email yet but the status has changed to invited )) I wish you all see this status no or soon; thank you so very much for your support here and i love this forum and the people in it..will start being more active here since the seriouse work just started 

Thank again


----------



## Lakhshmi (Oct 22, 2015)

Hurray... Got the invite...


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

No invite, MY eoi date is 29th May for 2613, 60 pts.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

*Got invitation*

Got invitation :second:


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Wow!! Congrats to all who got invites.

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

No Invite -- 2613XX DOE 29/May/2015 60 points


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

jsbhatia said:


> No invite, MY eoi date is 29th May for 2613, 60 pts.


Not even 10 days???


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

jsbhatia said:


> No invite, MY eoi date is 29th May for 2613, 60 pts.



Very bad... Check status in site directly 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

spark92 said:


> bandaris
> ravinain
> newUser12
> rohansingh2333
> ...


No invite yet


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

So just bandaris might have gotten invite


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

rohansingh2323 said:


> No Invite -- 2613XX DOE 29/May/2015 60 points


my Typo - DOE is 28/May2015


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Not even 10 days???


This is soo disappointing


----------



## newUser12 (Jun 15, 2015)

No invite yet. 
Eoi submitted-27 may
60points
2613


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

As per now... 
*261313	80	13/11/2015	Galaxy1	
261313	70	19/11/2015	s7253672	
261313	65	11/11/2015	rob56	
261313	65	10/11/2015	move2oz	
2613xx	65	12/11/2015	sunilch 
261311	65	12/11/2015	mariavino	
261313	65	16/11/2015	Suganya Narayanan	
261313	65	19/11/2015	Gagan	
261313	65	22/11/2015	VenugopalEkambaram	
261313	60	20/05/2015	ndhal	
261313	60	21/05/2015	Lakhshmi	
2613xx	60	21/05/2015	sultanam* 
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris	
261311	60	27/05/2015	ravinain	
2613xx	60	27/05/2015	newUser12	
261311	60	28/05/2015	rohansingh2333	
261313	60	29/05/2015	Positive01	
261313	60	30/05/2015	jsbhatia	
261313	60	3/6/2015	Jeba	
261313	60	4/6/2015	Dhijaj


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> 60 points??


my points got auto updated today nov23, thus 65 pts as of nov23. i was suppose to turn 8 years on nov26. i think it is based on no. of days..


----------



## darshit061 (Nov 20, 2015)

Invited... Engineering Technologist (233914) with 65 points...


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

this is so so bad!



jeba said:


> As per now...
> *261313	80	13/11/2015	Galaxy1
> 261313	70	19/11/2015	s7253672
> 261313	65	11/11/2015	rob56
> ...


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

I haven't seen any non-pro rata invitations with doe 29/09, anybody submitted after that date and got invite?


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

gnt said:


> I might get an invitation today


I applied as Engineering technologist with 65 points on 12 nov. not sure about my chance


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> bhavna1990 said:
> 
> 
> > 60 points??
> ...



Ah..no wonder. I got excited for a minute. Anyway congrats!!


----------



## eastguyonwest (Nov 14, 2015)

I have a question for you guys.. Please answer.

I completed my Mechanical Engineering in 2012 but due to family reasons, was helping my father in his business, however, I have worked in small companies as an intern just for the experience till my family issues got sorted... I have 65 points without any experience due to scoring well in IELTS and also due to age.
When applying for 189, do I exclude my internships? (which is for a few months..) I have completed my Masters in mechanical Engineering now in Sydney. I don't have any work experience from 2012-2014, though I have 65 points, will it be a problem?
Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> Ah..no wonder. I got excited for a minute. Anyway congrats!!


thank you. i hope u will get ur turn too!


----------



## sawant123 (Sep 2, 2015)

You can only consider the experience that ACS or any relevant body has approved. Have you got your skills and experienced assessed by any certifying body.

DIBP would not consider your experience unless it is assessed..



eastguyonwest said:


> I have a question for you guys.. Please answer.
> 
> I completed my Mechanical Engineering in 2012 but due to family reasons, was helping my father in his business, however, I have worked in small companies as an intern just for the experience till my family issues got sorted... I have 65 points without any experience due to scoring well in IELTS and also due to age.
> When applying for 189, do I exclude my internships? (which is for a few months..) I have completed my Masters in mechanical Engineering now in Sydney. I don't have any work experience from 2012-2014, though I have 65 points, will it be a problem?
> Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Guess the invite round is over... Congrats to everyone who received the invite!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

shmilyusman said:


> I applied as Engineering technologist with 65 points on 12 nov. not sure about my chance


Why not sure? You should be invited. Login and check online.


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Guys, whoever gets invitation, must provide the following 3 things. 

1. Occupation & code
2. Points 
3. EOI date


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

eastguyonwest said:


> I have a question for you guys.. Please answer.
> 
> I completed my Mechanical Engineering in 2012 but due to family reasons, was helping my father in his business, however, I have worked in small companies as an intern just for the experience till my family issues got sorted... I have 65 points without any experience due to scoring well in IELTS and also due to age.
> When applying for 189, do I exclude my internships? (which is for a few months..) I have completed my Masters in mechanical Engineering now in Sydney. I don't have any work experience from 2012-2014, though I have 65 points, will it be a problem?
> Any advice is appreciated.


If you already have 65 pts excluding the work experience, you will get 189 invitation in the next round for sure. So forget about the potential points from your intern or working with your dad.


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

So what does the Doe for non-prorata look like? I think it should be 29/09. Anyone applied in October and got invite?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, is over. What is the summary?

2613 = 60 points from 21-May.
2611 (ICT BA) = 65 points from 22-Aug.

Non-pro-rated occupations? Can anybody update? There was some confusion above (as the applicant got upgraded to 65 just today). Need to know about 60-points cut-off for non-pro-rated please.


----------



## darshit061 (Nov 20, 2015)

shmilyusman said:


> I applied as Engineering technologist with 65 points on 12 nov. not sure about my chance


Check status in skill select account... I also applied with 65 points for Engineering Technologist and got invited...


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

It seems we have to move on now. I think I might have a chance in December so I created the below thread for next month rounds so guys please subscribe.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ons-eagerly-awaiting-december-2015-round.html


----------



## Galaxy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Congratulations to all those who got invitations in this round. 

My EOI is submitted by Immigration agent, so I don't have login credentials to check EOI invitation status online. Tomorrow I have to call my agent and check the status. Hope I should have received the invitation 

EOI Submitted: 13-Nov-2015
Points: 80 points (261313)

Please let me know the link to check the EOI invitation status.


----------



## Lakhshmi (Oct 22, 2015)

Got the email confirmation as well....guys...thanks for all ur support in providing the analysis

189-2613xx, May-21st 2015 60 points


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Galaxy1 said:


> Congratulations to all those who got invitations in this round.
> 
> My EOI is submitted by Immigration agent, so I don't have login credentials to check EOI invitation status online. Tomorrow I have to call my agent and check the status. Hope I should have received the invitation
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. You will have received the invite!  Cheers and all the best!


----------



## eastguyonwest (Nov 14, 2015)

I already got my Skills assessment by Engineers Australia done. I never provided any experience. 
So, do I do the same when applying for 189 visa? In employment history.. I leave blank?


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

Non- pro rata those who got invite with 60 points please come forward??


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi guys ... Any news?? Anyone got invited??
Although i do not expect to be invited this round, but i am really excited to confirm the trend of invitations. It will be very helpful for us who are waiting invitations in coming rounds.

Please post once you get invited.:juggle:


----------



## ahmedmawhoub (Aug 6, 2015)

*LAST UPDATE UNTIL NOW FOR NON- PRO-RATA... PLEASE UPDATE 
*

09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
06/11/15 233914 65 Engineering Technologist Jahirul
14/11/15 233211 65 Civil Engineer azam_suleman 
23/11/15 233511 65 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
---------------------------------------------------------------
12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
13/09/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE namsfiz
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
22/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Sri025
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
25/09/15 233411 60 Electronics Engineer electrified 
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
29/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist MYounis33




30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258


----------



## Galaxy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Congrats mate. You will have received the invite!  Cheers and all the best!


Thanks Rahul, Hope your words come true. 
Tomorrow I have to call my agent and know the status. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> *LAST UPDATE UNTIL NOW FOR NON- PRO-RATA... PLEASE UPDATE
> *
> 
> 09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
> ...



Please add me to this list 

21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

ahmedmawhoub said:


> *LAST UPDATE UNTIL NOW FOR NON- PRO-RATA... PLEASE UPDATE
> *
> 
> 09/11/15 233411 75 Electronics Engineer musolini
> ...


thanks for the update. i was trying to back read 20pages to find d latest tracker 
congratulations to all who got invited. I hope the next round will invite all non pro rata!


----------



## Gunjeet (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone on this forum.
Finally invited...............
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | 233311 ( Electrical Engineer )
IELTS Results ( Overall - 7)
25/09/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 points.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

bashar123 said:


> GUYS I GOT IT  I didn't receive an email yet but the status has changed to invited )) I wish you all see this status no or soon; thank you so very much for your support here and i love this forum and the people in it..will start being more active here since the seriouse work just started
> 
> Thank again


Congratulations Bashar


----------



## Haddi (Nov 22, 2015)

any mechanical engs invited with 60pts?


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

Congrats to everyone... happy today... may be dec I will get my invite...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, is over. What is the summary?
> 
> 2613 = 60 points from 21-May.
> 2611 (ICT BA) = 65 points from 22-Aug.
> ...


For 2611 guess the cutoff remains at 26th Aug as the person with DOE 27th Aug has not yet confirmed the invitation receipt.


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

This is frustrating for 60 pointers 2613 batch. Moving only 2 days is disappointing.
I really don't understand the logic behind keeping this long queue. I think better to write PTE again and try for 79 in all.

189 subclass (261313)
PTE 89, 77, 75, 74
Submitted EOI 24 th June 2015

..Sriman


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

dar****061 said:


> Check status in skill select account... I also applied with 65 points for Engineering Technologist and got invited...


which date you have applied ?


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm too not invited. Hope the invitation round is now over??? :-(

Eoi submitted on 20/11/2015 (60) - 26311


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Any accountants got any invite ??


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

dar****061 said:


> Check status in skill select account... I also applied with 65 points for Engineering Technologist and got invited...


i have applied on 12 nov for engineering technologist with 65 points, unfortunately not have user and pass with me ,it is with my agent.


----------



## MYounis33 (Nov 5, 2015)

I just want to thank every single one in this thread. You guys are awesome and super helpful. I have to congratulate those who got their invites and hope for the best for those who are still waiting for their turn. I hope that one day we'll all meet in Australia.

Engineering Technologist - 233914
EOI (60 pts): 29/09/2015
Invited: 23/11/2015


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Got invited Allhamdulillah... 
Telecommunication Network Engineer pts60 
Eoi: 12/9/2015


----------



## udeshi3002 (Nov 20, 2015)

Guys the invitation round is over now??


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Got invited Allhamdulillah... 
Telecommunication Network Engineer pts60 
Eoi: 12/9/2015


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

udeshi3002 said:


> Guys the invitation round is over now??


Yes for Sure.


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

sriman said:


> This is frustrating for 60 pointers 2613 batch. Moving only 2 days is disappointing.
> I really don't understand the logic behind keeping this long queue. I think better to write PTE again and try for 79 in all.
> 
> 189 subclass (261313)
> ...


I am also under 60 point in 261313 on Aug 18....Thinking bette rto write IELTS again...

W6.6 R 8.5 listening 7.5

speaking 7


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

last year 60 pointer called 30 days gap for 261313..now introduced PTE that might be the reason clients getting more score ....

PTE getting good score for some people than IELTS..am correct????????????


----------



## VenugopalEkambaram (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes PTE is better for me. By the way got the invite today, thanks friends for your support.


----------



## civil189 (Jul 27, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Got invitation :second:



Congrats Alok 
So cut off for civil engineer with 60 points is 29 sep which is yours eoi date 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Any update on cut-off date for 2613. Is it 26th ??? Seems not even 26th???? Right?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> thanks for the update. i was trying to back read 20pages to find d latest tracker
> congratulations to all who got invited. I hope the next round will invite all non pro rata!


Can you please confirm that you got invited today at 60 points?


----------



## antogx (Dec 11, 2014)

Got invite
263111
EOI date 22 September / 60 points..


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Any update on cut-off date for 2613. Is it 26th ??? Seems not even 26th???? Right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Hi Ram,

Bandaris has not yet updated the status, so i am expecting till 25th May got cleared


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ramsp said:


> Any update on cut-off date for 2613. Is it 26th ??? Seems not even 26th???? Right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


21-May from what I've read so far here.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vikaschandra said:


> For 2611 guess the cutoff remains at 26th Aug as the person with DOE 27th Aug has not yet confirmed the invitation receipt.


Are you sure about 26-August? I've seen 22-August so far for 2611 with 65 points.


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I got the invitation today!  Thanks to all super helpful and lovely peoples in this forum.

EOI: 6 Nov 2015
233914 Eng. Technologist
Invited: 23 Nov 2015
Visa Lodge: :juggle:
Grant: lane:


----------



## sridhar0624 (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks guys.. thank u every one for u r suggestions. Congrats to every one who got invites. Good luck for the rest.

ANZOC - 263111 CN&SE
EOI applied: 23rd Sep
EOI status: Invited

thanks all


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Jahirul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the invitation today!  Thanks to all super helpful and lovely peoples in this forum.
> 
> ...


points?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

arun32 said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> 
> 
> Bandaris has not yet updated the status, so i am expecting till 25th May got cleared



What a big disappointment.. Changed our expectations & calculations completely. Big worst round again. People were expecting that this round would clear lot of backlog. But result was completely reverse . 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

Jahirul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the invitation today!  Thanks to all super helpful and lovely peoples in this forum.
> 
> ...


What is your point score..? 60 or 65..?


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> What a big disappointment.. Changed our expectations & calculations completely. Big worst round again. People were expecting that this round would clear lot of backlog. But result was completely reverse .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Hi Ram,

Its true ....

But we need to and have to maintain our hopes for the future rounds...

Cheer up mate , Good days are yet to come


----------



## yasmeenaaa (Apr 7, 2015)

congratulationssssss guys , goodluck for the others in the next round


----------



## shankygenie (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi guys..ny idea about 60 pointers in this nov round.up to what date they cleared the backlog?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi guys,

Quick question. Today I got my PTE results. I now have 75 points. By which date should I submit EOI, so that I receive the invite in the next round? When is the next round for invites?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Are you sure about 26-August? I've seen 22-August so far for 2611 with 65 points.



Yes sure about 26 at least since Shanks957 DOE posted as "Invited"


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-189.html

Two more people before me steff and thala are yet to confirm Doe 27th for the fist and 1st Sept for Later


----------



## imrahul86 (Nov 17, 2015)

263111 please confirm your invite details along with your points and EOI affect date


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prasannakp84 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question. Today I got my PTE results. I now have 75 points. By which date should I submit EOI, so that I receive the invite in the next round? When is the next round for invites?


Congratulations.
Submit the EOI now, although with 75 points you will get invited even if you submit at the last moment before the next round. Next one most probably will be on 04-Dec. Consider subscribing to the new thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ons-eagerly-awaiting-december-2015-round.html


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question. Today I got my PTE results. I now have 75 points. By which date should I submit EOI, so that I receive the invite in the next round? When is the next round for invites?


Dec 6 th is your day.

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## sridhar0624 (Nov 5, 2015)

imrahul86 said:


> 263111 please confirm your invite details along with your points and EOI affect date


Hey i got invite today...
I applied with 60 points for 189 
EOI lodged on 23sep


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

civil189 said:


> Congrats Alok
> So cut off for civil engineer with 60 points is 29 sep which is yours eoi date
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Civil189. 

I think so.


----------



## sriman (Feb 25, 2015)

perthwa1 said:


> I am also under 60 point in 261313 on Aug 18....Thinking bette rto write IELTS again...
> 
> W6.6 R 8.5 listening 7.5
> 
> speaking 7


Better to write and try for required score. PTE is better than IELTS.


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> Non- pro rata those who got invite with 60 points please come forward??


Got invitation 
EOI submission date - 29th Sept
60 Points
Professional Civil Engineer


----------



## mariavino (Oct 26, 2015)

*Got my invite*

Hi Guys,

I got my invite


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

move2oz said:


> Got invited just now


congrats..............


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

OZwaldCobblepot said:


> Got Invited!!!!
> 
> Mechanical Engineer @70pts


congratulations,...


----------



## rohitjaggi (Oct 8, 2015)

Got invited and lodged my visa


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sultanam said:


> I got invited ... Hurray......



congrats Sultanam


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

lifeline said:


> Invited, So happy. 261313 with 70 points. Applied for EOI on 10th Nov.


congrats...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

eastguyonwest said:


> I got my invite. 26313 65 points


congrats


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

MYounis33 said:


> Thank god. I got INVITED. Good luck to you all guys.
> 
> Occupation Code: 233914 - Engineering Technologist
> EOI DOE (60 points): 29/09/2015
> Invitation Received: 23/11/2015



congrats


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> I got my invitation .... i am so happy ...


congrats Rohit


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rahul21258 said:


> Congrats
> lane:



thanks Rahul


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi Guys,

From the recent conversation about the latest EOI results of 20/21st Nov, I see that couple of people for 261313 with 60 pts for 189 ( EOI submitted on 21st May 2015) have got the invites now/today.
As i have also submitted by EOI on 21st May - 60 pts for 261313, I haven't got an invite.
Would like to check in this forum if any one on 261313 with 60 pts ( EOI submitted on 21st May or Before ) haven't got an invite.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sridhar0624 said:


> yeah im invited
> eoi submitted 23rd sep
> 263111 with 60 points


congrats sridhar


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Zrezwani said:


> Invited


Congrats Zrezwani


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

alokagrawal said:


> Got invitation :second:


congrats alok agarwal


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> got invited! non pro rata! hurray! EOI Oct 19!


congrats


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nithiau said:


> I got an Invite too.
> Check the skillset status as i didnt get any email notification.


congrats


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Now INVITED...


congrats


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bashar123 said:


> GUYS I GOT IT  I didn't receive an email yet but the status has changed to invited )) I wish you all see this status no or soon; thank you so very much for your support here and i love this forum and the people in it..will start being more active here since the seriouse work just started
> 
> Thank again


congrats Bashar


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hurray... Got the invite too...  
Thanks to all for wonderful assistance and guidance. Congrats to all who got invited today and best of luck to the rest, hope we all meet in Australia in near future.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> Please add me to this list
> 
> 21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990



Congrats Bhavna... Lucky you!!!!!!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats everyone who got invited!lane:lane:

Good luck to those who are waiting!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Please update your statuses in the tracker!!

also if you lodge your visa - please add your case, it will help you to monitor your progress and help others to have an estimate!

Thanks!1:second:


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

hari_aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> From the recent conversation about the latest EOI results of 20/21st Nov, I see that couple of people for 261313 with 60 pts for 189 ( EOI submitted on 21st May 2015) have got the invites now/today.
> As i have also submitted by EOI on 21st May - 60 pts for 261313, I haven't got an invite.
> ...


Yes. There are a couple of applicants whose DOE is 21 May and have received an invite.

That means the 60 pointer queue for 2613 has not moved beyond 21 May!!!


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

rohitjaggi said:


> Got invited and lodged my visa


You are superfast man! You kept all those documents ready in hand? Inspired by you..

BTW, did you pay the visa fee right away? Also paid extra for your partner right?


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> points?


EOI: 6 Nov 2015
Invitation: 23 Nov 2015
Points: 65
233914 Eng. Tech.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Jahirul said:


> You are superfast man! You kept all those documents ready in hand? Inspired by you..
> 
> BTW, did you pay the visa fee right away? Also paid extra for your partner right?


What documentation do you need?


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Yes. There are a couple of applicants whose DOE is 21 May and have received an invite.
> 
> That means the 60 pointer queue for 2613 has not moved beyond 21 May!!!


All,

I have serious doubts about this EOI creation. If I create dummy EOI with 65, would it spoil all 60 pointers. I will not honor invite, but still I can spoil. Is it possible? I think that is what happening. 

Please see below today morning I posted to see what PTE is doing. There are 3 people replied to support PTE. Even one guy in this post replied saying he would take PTE to bump up score. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-611.html

Comments please!!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> I have serious doubts about this EOI creation. If I create dummy EOI with 65, would it spoil all 60 pointers. I will not honor invite, but still I can spoil. Is it possible? I think that is what happening.
> 
> ...


Yes a dummy 65 pointer EOI would spoil chances for 60 pointers. But there is a limit to the number of invitations given out... What would happen to the invites for which visa has not been lodged?


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Yes. There are a couple of applicants whose DOE is 21 May and have received an invite.
> 
> That means the 60 pointer queue for 2613 has not moved beyond 21 May!!!


Thanks Rahul for your response.
My query is - Have you/anyone seen this scenario where few folks with 60 pts have got an invite and few haven't got it( for the EOI submission on the same day , ie. in this case 21st May)


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Yes a dummy 65 pointer EOI would spoil chances for 60 pointers. But there is a limit to the number of invitations given out... What would happen to the invites for which visa has not been lodged?


That is ok.If I spoil 60 pointers in place, I can gravitate 60 pointers towards making PTE attempts right. DIBP will wait for 14 days. That means, we can create panic in 60 pointers and make them to write PTE multiple times.

Big business scam is running here.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

hari_aus said:


> Thanks Rahul for your response.
> My query is - Have you/anyone seen this scenario where few folks with 60 pts have got an invite and few haven't got it( for the EOI submission on the same day , ie. in this case 21st May)


Yes. The Date of effect comes along with a time stamp. It is very much possible that applicants within the same day - one might be invited whereas the other might not.


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

dedm said:


> What documentation do you need?


Hi dedm, my question was for "rohitjaggi". He has done the medical & PCC for the application. And did an instant submission.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

rohitjaggi said:


> Got invited and lodged my visa



Wow very fast man, Rohit can I submit form80 for myself and spouse both separately? and how about form1221 is this also two forms for Mr & Mrs?

How about form 47a?

Please help to clear my confusion.

Thanks a lot..


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> That is ok.If I spoil 60 pointers in place, I can gravitate 60 pointers towards making PTE attempts right. DIBP will wait for 14 days. That means, we can create panic in 60 pointers and make them to write PTE multiple times.
> 
> Big business scam is running here.


I hope what you are saying here is not true!


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> I hope what you are saying here is not true!


Then we have to create dummy multiple EOIs with 65 pointers, All I need is one email id which is very easy to create and see it will impact 60 pointers.

We need to create at least 10 ids to see this impact.

There are many agents are working in this profession and anything is possible.


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Guys, any 2613-- applicant with 60 points and EOI date after 21 May got invitation????


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Yes. The Date of effect comes along with a time stamp. It is very much possible that applicants within the same day - one might be invited whereas the other might not.


@hari_aus - Did you login and check on skillselect? It is possible that the mail hasn't hit your mailbox. Can you please confirm?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

murtza4u said:


> Guys, any 2613-- applicant with 60 points and EOI date after 21 May got invitation????


I don't think so


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> @hari_aus - Did you login and check on skillselect? It is possible that the mail hasn't hit your mailbox. Can you please confirm?


Yes Rahul, I logged into Skillselect & checked, the status remains same. No invite yet


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> @hari_aus - Did you login and check on skillselect? It is possible that the mail hasn't hit your mailbox. Can you please confirm?


Yes rahulnair, I logged into Skillselect & checked, the status remains same. No invite yet


----------



## hari_aus (Nov 22, 2015)

murtza4u said:


> Guys, any 2613-- applicant with 60 points and EOI date after 21 May got invitation????


@murtza4u - 261313 ( EOI on 21st may with 60 points), Invite still awaited!!


----------



## lovekumars (Nov 12, 2014)

Received invite today.

261313 65 Points created on 13-Nov


----------



## AU_dream (Aug 9, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> I have serious doubts about this EOI creation. If I create dummy EOI with 65, would it spoil all 60 pointers. I will not honor invite, but still I can spoil. Is it possible? I think that is what happening.
> 
> ...



I dont think others have the time or inclination to this - what is the end-benefit for them ? . If you can, give the PTE again to bump up your score. The higher your overall points, the earlier you get an invite.


----------



## AU_dream (Aug 9, 2015)

Ignore


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> I hope what you are saying here is not true!


I don't say about much about PTE, but unable to understand whats going on in invitation rounds as these are only for persons who attempt PTE and got 10 or 20 points in English. As there is not much percentage of people who got 10 or 20 in other tests of English.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hari_aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> From the recent conversation about the latest EOI results of 20/21st Nov, I see that couple of people for 261313 with 60 pts for 189 ( EOI submitted on 21st May 2015) have got the invites now/today.
> As i have also submitted by EOI on 21st May - 60 pts for 261313, I haven't got an invite.
> ...





hari_aus said:


> Thanks Rahul for your response.
> My query is - Have you/anyone seen this scenario where few folks with 60 pts have got an invite and few haven't got it( for the EOI submission on the same day , ie. in this case 21st May)


Yes, have seen this happen earlier. It only means that you missed it by a couple of hours, or maybe minutes.



murtza4u said:


> Guys, any 2613-- applicant with 60 points and EOI date after 21 May got invitation????


Nopes. hari_aus who probably submitted during later hours on 21-May also did not get invited, and it only means that the cut-off for 2613 is definitely 21-May about a few hours or minutes before Hari's DOE.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, have seen this happen earlier. It only means that you missed it by a couple of hours, or maybe minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Nopes. hari_aus who probably submitted during later hours on 21-May also did not get invited, and it only means that the cut-off for 2613 is definitely 21-May about a few hours or minutes before Hari's DOE.


Keeda - Where are you at with your visa application?


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Then we have to create dummy multiple EOIs with 65 pointers, All I need is one email id which is very easy to create and see it will impact 60 pointers.
> 
> We need to create at least 10 ids to see this impact.
> 
> There are many agents are working in this profession and anything is possible.


This is a silly idea. You're going to waste 10 invitations which could be allocated to somebody that would benefit with it.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Jahirul said:


> Hi dedm, my question was for "rohitjaggi". He has done the medical & PCC for the application. And did an instant submission.


I too have my medicals and my PCC on hand. I don't think I will need the USA PCC but I've applied for it just in case as it takes a while for it to come.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dedm said:


> Keeda - Where are you at with your visa application?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8762122-post688.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8762634-post692.html


----------



## electrified (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks to all for all help and information.
And good luck to all who are still waiting.

Finally got the invitation.

Eoi submitted 25/09/2015
Category: electronics engineering 
Points 60.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Dears, Any Engineering Technologist got invite in 23rd Nov invitation please?


----------



## MYounis33 (Nov 5, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> Hi Dears, Any Engineering Technologist got invite in 23rd Nov invitation please?


Yes. I got it today with 60 points. I submitted my eoi at 29/09/2015.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> That is ok.If I spoil 60 pointers in place, I can gravitate 60 pointers towards making PTE attempts right. DIBP will wait for 14 days. That means, we can create panic in 60 pointers and make them to write PTE multiple times.
> 
> Big business scam is running here.


This is the most idiotic thing that I've read here. If you are keen to go to Australia and are in a category with 60 points, you should most certainly try and bump up your score in any manner that you deem fit. 

English is probably the easiest if your English is good though you must remember there are numerous other possibilities e.g. partner skills assessment, language credentials, getting an Australian RTO to give you a qualification based on RPL (I did this) or waiting for more work experience.

But please don't be foolish to do experiments which will provide you virtually no insight but would rather take up valuable invitations.


----------



## jojo351 (Sep 28, 2015)

MYounis33 said:


> Yes. I got it today with 60 points. I submitted my eoi at 29/09/2015.


hmmmmm I submitted with 60 on 28th Sep though:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:lane:

Isn't EOI automatically picked sequentially on submission date and time?


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Then we have to create dummy multiple EOIs with 65 pointers, All I need is one email id which is very easy to create and see it will impact 60 pointers.
> 
> We need to create at least 10 ids to see this impact.
> 
> There are many agents are working in this profession and anything is possible.



You are very stupid for thinking in that manner, how could you think of such a wicked thought just because of you didn't receive invite and you are desperate to migrate to Australia. I will like to know what nationality you from. Silly person


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MYounis33 (Nov 5, 2015)

jojo351 said:


> hmmmmm I submitted with 60 on 28th Sep though:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:lane:
> 
> Isn't EOI automatically picked sequentially on submission date and time?


Did you submit as an Engineering Technologist as well? If so, then it's weird that I got my invite while you didn't. And yes, the pick up is done automatically based on points, date and time respectively.


----------



## Raja Shanmugavel (Nov 4, 2015)

For all awaiting members, I wish all the very best..


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

For those creating dummy accounts, it will definitely be obvious as DIBP keeps track of all the invitation sent and the number of visa application they receive so it won't be long before they know some stupid people are creating dummy account and that's just gonna make them take some drastic actions which won't favor a lot of people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vitofilip (Oct 12, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

So it looking very bad for 261313 60 Pointers....

All hope for DEC ROUND....

--------------------------------------------------------------
261313 189- 60 points DOE:09/09/2015


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Congratulations to all who are Invited.... :second:


----------



## ashwini_2015 (Jun 16, 2015)

Received invite today. 

263111 EOI submitted on 16-Nov


----------



## vitofilip (Oct 12, 2015)

Monday, 23 November 2015

19/10/15 233511 65 Industrial Engineer kcq32w
06/11/15 233914 65 Engineering Technologist Jahirul
09/11/15 233411 75 Electronic Engineer musolini
13/11/15 263111 65 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233211 65 Civil Engineer sultan_azam
14/11/15 233211 65 Civil Engineer azam_suleman 
14/11/15 233914 65 Engineering Technologist dar****061

01/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer yasmeenaaa
12/09/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Network Engineer ultimate.01
13/09/15 351311 60 Chef garybains
13/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE namsfiz
15/09/15 2513__ 60 OHS Adviser ahmedrizk1985
21/09/15 272511 60 Social Worker Optimistic_S
22/09/15 2631__ 60 Computer Network Professional antogx
22/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Sri025
23/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE sridhar0624
24/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist George2014
25/09/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer Gunjeet
25/09/15 233411 60 Electronics Engineer electrified 
27/09/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer alokagrawal
29/09/15 351311 60 Chef Zrezwani
29/09/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist MYounis33

30/09/15 263111 60 CN&SE avi87
30/09/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Krissai
03/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer vitofilip
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil-Engineer
07/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer Civil189
08/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE cozmopravesh
08/10/15 263312 60 Telecommunications Engineer Krish_47
11/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist gnt
15/10/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Ssaleh
15/10/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist nmurshed
15/10/15 233411 60 Electronic Engineer state_less
22/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer mnq
25/10/15 233211 60 Civil Engineer ahmedmawhoub
26/10/15 263311 60 Telecommunications Engineer mandeepsapal
30/10/15 263311 60 Telecom engineer haresh_malhi
30/10/15 233311 60 Electrical Engineer m.elbermawy
31/10/15 263111 60 CN&SE dedm
03/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist engfahm 
03/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer wanyamada
06/11/15 233912 60 Agricultural Engineer Simeono34
13/11/15 263111 60 CN&SE powerful_j
14/11/15 233512 60 Mechanical Engineer Rahul21258 
21/11/15 233914 60 Engineering Technologist bhavna1990 


Congratulations to those who got their invites today!

This is the update I've checked so far while reading some of the previous posts in this thread. Any other names that needs to be updated from waiting to invited? Please post your replies. 

For those who are waiting for the next round, let us try to post our updates and queries on the said thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ons-eagerly-awaiting-december-2015-round.html

Thank You.


----------



## bishnu1125 (Nov 16, 2015)

Any Accountants received invitation?????????
what is going on? in Pro-rata DIBP should invite 210 Accountants monthly or 105 in every 2 weeks but only 20, 25 and looks like there is no invitation in 23 November........
It is quite frustrating for Accountants


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

*sajil*



MYounis33 said:


> Did you submit as an Engineering Technologist as well? If so, then it's weird that I got my invite while you didn't. And yes, the pick up is done automatically based on points, date and time respectively.




I have written IELTS 4 times, didnt get not even 7 band, Then tried PTE ..I got 8 band.

so many people are from PTE..that people getting 65+ ..last year the scenario like 60 pointers one month back....

I came to know some body complaint against PTE exams....I scared if the avoid PTE results.......


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Dibp is planning to remove pte exams .......engineers australia is not allow pte next year. 2016 onwards..its updated the website....


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Engineers Australia Update: Acceptance of multiple IELTS or TOEFL iBT score cards

Engineers Australia has announced that it will accept the combined results of IELTS or TOEFL iBT , provided that all tests results are valid at the time of submission of the application, and the required score is reached for each module at least once. They said that they will accept a combination of multiple TOEFL or multiple IELTS, not a mixed batch of both TOEFL and IELTS.

IELTS and from January 2016 TOEFL iBT are the only two test results they are going to accept towards assessment. Please note that TOEFL PBT and Pearson’s Test of English are NOT accepted towards assessment.


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

DIBP..

https://www.y-axis.com/australia-immigration-updates/


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

perthwa1 said:


> Engineers Australia Update: Acceptance of multiple IELTS or TOEFL iBT score cards
> 
> Engineers Australia has announced that it will accept the combined results of IELTS or TOEFL iBT , provided that all tests results are valid at the time of submission of the application, and the required score is reached for each module at least once. They said that they will accept a combination of multiple TOEFL or multiple IELTS, not a mixed batch of both TOEFL and IELTS.
> 
> IELTS and from January 2016 TOEFL iBT are the only two test results they are going to accept towards assessment. Please note that TOEFL PBT and Pearson’s Test of English are NOT accepted towards assessment.


https://www.y-axis.com/australia-immigration-updates/

many complaints regarding PTE exams..not maintain standards


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

perthwa1 said:


> Dibp is planning to remove pte exams .......engineers australia is not allow pte next year. 2016 onwards..its updated the website....



Dont go by news of y axis, z axis or x axis, they may be marketing trick to favour IELTS/TOEFL

have you seen any official update of DIBP/EA website??


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

perthwa1 said:


> https://www.y-axis.com/australia-immigration-updates/
> 
> many complaints regarding PTE exams..not maintain standards


Hi,

Where are you getting such news? There is nothing about this in the link.

Moreover, it's yaxis weblink not the DIBP link.


----------



## ndhal (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I got the invite yesterday(261313,EOI date-20May,2015,EOI invite-22 NOV,2015)
Thanks for your support and motivating me every time .I like the forum a lot as everything i get to know here only.
Congrats to all who got the invite and All the Best to everyone who are waiting.

Regards
Ndhal


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

perthwa1 said:


> https://www.y-axis.com/australia-immigration-updates/
> 
> many complaints regarding PTE exams..not maintain standards


BS..


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Please give a complaint to DIBP regarding the PTE exam ...those who have given IELTS exam but not evenget 6 band...that case PTE got 8 score...

These case highly experience people didnt get invitation..people increase the point through PTE and getting invitation.

My case I given IELTS 4 times..but didnt get 7 except writing..then I have done PTE got 8 score and get Invitation immediate. So those who have less point just put a word to DIPB or My suggestion to appear PTE rather than IELTS.

THIS IS THE MAIN REASON THIS YEAR 60 POINTERSDIDNT GET INVIATAION..LAST YEAR IT WAS ONE MONTH GAP ONLY. DIPB INTRODUCED LAST YEAR NOVEM...SINCE THE PEOPLE GETTING HIGH SCORE. 

PUT A COMPLAINT TO DIBT REGARDING THIS..THING ,MAKE OUT OTHERWISE YOU PEOPLE WILL NOT GET INVITATION....


----------



## Galaxy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Dear All,

Did anyone received invitation for 189 (261313 - Software Engineer) in this November second round invitation ?

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## bandaris (May 29, 2015)

Got my invite today may 23rd is my eoi submitted date


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

bandaris said:


> Got my invite today may 23rd is my eoi submitted date


Thanks for letting us know. This is a news to all 2613XX people. That means the cut off has been proceed at least 3.5 days.


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Did anyone received invitation for 189 (261313 - Software Engineer) in this November second round invitation ?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,



Hi ,

I didnt get invite this time .

EOI : July 4th
Points : 60
SKill COde : 261311


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

dedm said:


> This is the most idiotic thing that I've read here. If you are keen to go to Australia and are in a category with 60 points, you should most certainly try and bump up your score in any manner that you deem fit.
> 
> English is probably the easiest if your English is good though you must remember there are numerous other possibilities e.g. partner skills assessment, language credentials, getting an Australian RTO to give you a qualification based on RPL (I did this) or waiting for more work experience.
> 
> But please don't be foolish to do experiments which will provide you virtually no insight but would rather take up valuable invitations.


Dear dedm

Kindly go through the posts on this forum where people like perthwa unable to get 7 band in IELTS after 4 attempt and achieved 8 band equivalent score in PTE. Even according to your signature, it looks you also scored 8 band in PTE. Also read other PTE posts in this forum where people getting 90 in each module which are impossible in IELTS / TOEFL.

This raise serious doubts on PTE standards that's why invitation for 60 pointers only move 20 days in last 90 days. But of course DIBP has the responsibility to include those English tests who had the equivalent standards among them.

In conclusion if its a scam or PTE is low standard exam and DIBP doesn't take action, a lot of less experience and average English people become part of Australian population which will degrade them.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

jeba said:


> Thanks for letting us know. This is a news to all 2613XX people. That means the cut off has been proceed at least 3.5 days.



Someone said that he didnot get invite even his eoi date is 21st may.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## rmathew_12 (Aug 11, 2015)

jeba said:


> Thanks for letting us know. This is a news to all 2613XX people. That means the cut off has been proceed at least 3.5 days.


I think he/she has 60+points..


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear dedm
> 
> Kindly go through the posts on this forum where people like perthwa unable to get 7 band in IELTS after 4 attempt and achieved 8 band equivalent score in PTE. Even according to your signature, it looks you also scored 8 band in PTE. Also read other PTE posts in this forum where people getting 90 in each module which are impossible in IELTS / TOEFL.
> 
> ...


 yes Dear dedm

You know last year 60 pointers only one month diff for invitation under 261313, After DIBP announced last nov-2014 ...then 65+ pointer increased huge number...that shows PTE is getting good score.

I got PTE easily 8 band each..after 4 attempt from IELTS....

I am very sympathetic who are waiting with 60 pointers with good exp n Communication skill...I lodged visa n got PR WITHIN 38 days..

Please put a word to DIBP for this concern (PTE)....


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

*perthwa1*



myasirma said:


> Dear dedm
> 
> Kindly go through the posts on this forum where people like perthwa unable to get 7 band in IELTS after 4 attempt and achieved 8 band equivalent score in PTE. Even according to your signature, it looks you also scored 8 band in PTE. Also read other PTE posts in this forum where people getting 90 in each module which are impossible in IELTS / TOEFL.
> 
> ...


 yes Dear dedm

You know last year 60 pointers only one month diff for invitation under 261313, After DIBP announced last nov-2014 ...then 65+ pointer increased huge number...that shows PTE is getting good score.

I got PTE easily 8 band each..after 4 attempt from IELTS....

I am very sympathetic who are waiting with 60 pointers with good exp n Communication skill...I lodged visa n got PR WITHIN 38 days..

Please put a word to DIBP for this concern (PTE)....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

bandaris said:


> Got my invite today may 23rd is my eoi submitted date





Ramsp said:


> Someone said that he didnot get invite even his eoi date is 21st may.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Yeah, right. hari_aus with DOE as 21-May reported that he did not get it. 2613 with 60 points.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

bandaris said:


> Got my invite today may 23rd is my eoi submitted date




That's such a relief to know... But can you let us know if you are still at 60? Or has your points increased because of say completion of 3 yrs for work experience?


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

Please guys make a new forum for visa grant for November as there is just one form that is sept please


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear dedm
> 
> Kindly go through the posts on this forum where people like perthwa unable to get 7 band in IELTS after 4 attempt and achieved 8 band equivalent score in PTE. Even according to your signature, it looks you also scored 8 band in PTE. Also read other PTE posts in this forum where people getting 90 in each module which are impossible in IELTS / TOEFL.
> 
> ...


I can fully empathise with them as I know it's a frustrating experience. However, DIBP rate English higher than other areas and hence gaining marks in English are reletively easier. At the end of the day, to gain employment in Australia, you will need to have command over your English.

My wife sat IELTS, TOEFL and PTE about 9 times and was stuck in one area or the other. The most frustrating part for her was that she was stuck with writing by 0.5 marks and eventually gave up, that's despite having an overall score of 8.00. Since I saw her study for these tests, I gained good insight on what she was reading, I sat PTE once and got the score I needed. My advice to the people in the boat is still to read the marking criteria and address it. Fix your own flaws and don't point fingers at the system.

Remember, migrating to Australia is a privilege not a right.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

perthwa1 said:


> yes Dear dedm
> 
> You know last year 60 pointers only one month diff for invitation under 261313, After DIBP announced last nov-2014 ...then 65+ pointer increased huge number...that shows PTE is getting good score.
> 
> ...


So? The requirements have changed now. It means they must improve their skills in one area or another. What are they going to do if they end up in Australia and don't have any employment?


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Guys, relax. This thread is to track invitations, not to discuss the merits or drawbacks of one test over another.

By the way, he DIPB statistics show that there was a surge in 65-point applications this year.


----------



## bandaris (May 29, 2015)

No my points are still at 60.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

bandaris said:


> No my points are still at 60.



Good... All wished the same in this situation.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Galaxy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Dear Friends,

I am happy to inform you all that I received invitation for 189 (261313), Just I got a call from agent. 

EOI Submitted: 13-Nov-2015
Invitation Received: 22-Nov-2015

Now I have to proceed with next process.

Once again Thanks all the members in this forum for your valuable information provided/discussed in this forum.

Thanks & Regards,
Galaxy1


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that I received invitation for 189 (261313), Just I got a call from agent.
> 
> ...




Congratulations man! There was no doubt you would receive it though... All the best!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Good... All wished the same in this situation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone




Relieved! Now only for the date to move a few more days till the 26th!


----------



## Galaxy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Congratulations man! There was no doubt you would receive it though... All the best!


Thanks Rahul, All your help in this forum and motivation/spirit keep us in positive direction. 

All the best.


----------



## simratk (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi frndz
I have submitted my e.o.i on june 29 under general accountant with 60 points(55+5) and another e.o.i on 29 july under taxation accountant with 60 points and 7 each in ielts but could not receive any invitation yet.
Do i stand any chance to get invitation .....plzzz rply


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

rahulnair said:


> Relieved! Now only for the date to move a few more days till the 26th!


True. the tracker did not have any one in between may 24, 25, 26. So hope they cleared few more days. at max 26th.

Looks like there is something wrong with hari_aus status.


----------



## Kratimek (Mar 23, 2015)

They have mentioned about Not accepting Pte exam from jan2016 in EA website


----------



## Kratimek (Mar 23, 2015)

In EA website they have mentioned in FAQs section . I'm not able to paste the link


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Please guys lets move to this thread ; 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ons-eagerly-awaiting-december-2015-round.html


Thanks


----------



## Sri025 (Oct 29, 2015)

Received Invitation...hooray


----------



## qliz (Apr 14, 2015)

congrats ! May i know when did u submit Eli and which occupation ?points? 189 or 190?


----------



## NSK2015 (Sep 27, 2015)

Sri025 said:


> Received Invitation...hooray



congrats...
could you please let tell me when was your 
EOI submit date ?
which code ?
points ?

this will help me in estimating my invitation date.

thanks.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

perthwa1 said:


> https://www.y-axis.com/australia-immigration-updates/
> 
> many complaints regarding PTE exams..not maintain standards





Kratimek said:


> In EA website they have mentioned in FAQs section . I'm not able to paste the link


Dear Fellows

Please find the following URL about PTE no more acceptable by Engineer Australia assessments only IELT and TOEFL, and expand the "Which English test results can I provide as part of my skills assessment?".

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faq


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

As far as I know... EA was not accepting PTE scores from a long time... I knew because 1 of my good friend is struggling with his writing section for the last 5 months and waiting to get 6.... hard luck... y axis is good for nothing....


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Rahul21258 said:


> As far as I know... EA was not accepting PTE scores from a long time... I knew because 1 of my good friend is struggling with his writing section for the last 5 months and waiting to get 6.... hard luck... y axis is good for nothing....


PTE has definitely boosted peoples chances of getting a PR.


----------



## Nalinkumar (Nov 24, 2015)

I have serious doubt about some people are here to mislead and fake ids and those people are supporting PTE....

In my experience I got PTE 8 score ...after many attempt by IELTS...IELTS didnt achieve 7 in each...




I dont want to play with people lives...Please Analyse previous year invitation and what currently going on....then think what did you feel this year Invitation....


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows
> 
> Please find the following URL about PTE no more acceptable by Engineer Australia assessments only IELT and TOEFL, and expand the "Which English test results can I provide as part of my skills assessment?".
> 
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faq


That link says nothing about PTE and it seems EA has not accepted PTE in a long time, if they ever did. According to this thread, it appears they have not accepted PTE: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...93769-pte-acceptance-engineers-australia.html

Today EA only accepts IELTS results. Starting January 2016 they will also accept TOEFL.


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

PTE exam is not that easy but results are fast which speeds up the entire process. Do all the 60 pointers submitted EoI with 20 points in PTE? Answer is no. I know many people who struggled with PTE as well.
This year load is more and this is what Aus govt wants. There is no point complaining. 

why can not people sitting on 60 point boots their score by giving PTE?


----------



## NSK2015 (Sep 27, 2015)

GDOZ said:


> PTE exam is not that easy but results are fast which speeds up the entire process. Do all the 60 pointers submitted EoI with 20 points in PTE? Answer is no. I know many people who struggled with PTE as well.
> This year load is more and this is what Aus govt wants. There is no point complaining.
> 
> why can not people sitting on 60 point boots their score by giving PTE?



Could you please provide link of good PTE exam test materials?


----------



## rajthamarapally (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi,

Please add my name in the list,
233513 60 16/10/2016 rajthamarapally


----------



## rajthamarapally (Nov 24, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear arun32
> 
> Hopefully you will get the ITA in next 3-4 rounds.


Hi myasirma,

Can you please share your prediction on my application,

233513-Production or Plant Engineer - 60 points - EOI submitted on 16-10-2015

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## perthwa1 (Nov 4, 2015)

*nalin*



GDOZ said:


> PTE exam is not that easy but results are fast which speeds up the entire process. Do all the 60 pointers submitted EoI with 20 points in PTE? Answer is no. I know many people who struggled with PTE as well.
> This year load is more and this is what Aus govt wants. There is no point complaining.
> 
> why can not people sitting on 60 point boots their score by giving PTE?



I tried IELTS 4 times...I got score 6.6...then I sit I got PTE 8 scored....I am an average English....that means some people PTE makes very easy....................


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

Vikas i guess august 20 people were invited in nov 6 round , did u receive invite ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

karanvir3 said:


> Vikas i guess august 20 people were invited in nov 6 round , did u receive invite ?


Hi Karan is that question for me? Well my DOE is 3rd Sept 2015 cutoff yet to reach their


----------



## Robi.bd (Oct 24, 2015)

Last invitation date for 261313 code?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Robi.bd said:


> Last invitation date for 261313 code?


23-May with 60 points.


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi All,

I have received 189 invitation and I have few questions before applying for visa:

1. At the time of submitting visa request do I need to pay visa fees for only primary applicant or I am required to pay whole visa fees at the same time i.e. for me, my wife and daughter?

2. Can I pay visa fees by using debit card or online banking as my credit card may not have that much limit?

3. I have ACS assessment with me, so while uploading documents for Employment proof, is it sufficient to upload employment references and ACS letter only or do I also need to upload other docs like salary slips of my past organisations, offer letters, promotions letters?

4. Do I need PCC and medical before lodging visa application? Any reference links on how to get PCC and Medical?

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi (May 1, 2015)

sunilch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received 189 invitation and I have few questions before applying for visa:
> 
> ...


Hello 

1 - you will need to pay the fees for all applicants in the same time 

2- I think it should be a credit card 
Unless you can use your debit for online payment 

3- you will need to upload all relevant documents including payment slips 

4- For PCC and Medicals
You have the options either to front load or wait until a CO assigned and he will request 
Although I feel that if you fron loaded it this may fast your visa process


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Hello
> 
> 1 - you will need to pay the fees for all applicants in the same time
> 
> ...


Thanks for prompt reply.
But where can I get the list of hospitals for medical and don't I require a visa application id for PCC and Medical?

Also, my current address is different than the address on my passport? So shall I apply for PCC from my current address or permanent address?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

sunilch said:


> Thanks for prompt reply.
> 
> 
> But where can I get the list of hospitals for medical and don't I require a visa application id for PCC and Medical?
> ...




For hospitals in your area check out the dibp website...



Also I would advise you to get the lcc done from the current address. Why take unnecessary risk


----------



## Zrezwani (Oct 9, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-189-visa-applicant-status-5.html#post8787146

Every one who received invitation on 6th or 23 th November round please follow this thread for further help


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi all
I have received my invitation  just got a mail from my agent about the same, but he was a bit late

Thank god and hope the best for you guys

Now i will start moving to new topics (how to lodge your application) meet you their soon all and wish you the best


----------



## ultimate.01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Congrats where we can have ongoing thread for queries on filling apply visa application ??

Pls share 
Thanks


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi All, 

I have few queries regarding lodging visa application and seek your help on the same:

1. I just read that people are uploading various forms including form 80, form 1221 etc. but I thought after clicking on Apply visa, we have to fill all information online, so uploading these docs is just an alternative way or they are anyhow required along with filling online application?

2. I am applying for me, my wife and daughter, so can someone please suggest which forms I need to upload for me and my dependents(wife and daughter)?

3. And as well for medicals, as i need to fill form 26, so will this form be filled for all 3 of us seprately and do we need to upload it or it will be filled online by hospital?

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello everyone, I seek help how can i improve my listening as i attempted PTE 3 times always lacking in Listening by 3 to 1 marks. This time my PTE score is L-64, S-66, R-69, W-73. but no value as it vl not improve my points. Any expert advice???


----------



## milcah (Nov 21, 2015)

hi all,


I have received my invitation on 23rd nov. And in the process of submitting my application from INDIA.
But have few queries as listed below.

1. I have created my immi account. and have entered all the details in 17 pages. Is the next step to directly pay the fees?

2. Is the document uploading and submission only after paying the fees?

3. My husband and i recently got our passports reissued, 
And my husband was in UK for a year from april 2013-april2014 and this details are present in his old passport only.
Where do we have to provide the details regarding this old passport?


Please someone provide us this details ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

guruchauhan said:


> Hello everyone, I seek help how can i improve my listening as i attempted PTE 3 times always lacking in Listening by 3 to 1 marks. This time my PTE score is L-64, S-66, R-69, W-73. but no value as it vl not improve my points. Any expert advice???


Try to listen more Academic audios (youtube, etc) and/or BBC radio.


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi All Forumites,

Request you to kindly help me understand that , is EOI process is on first come first basis or its purely on points u score. 

My details are under

EOI - 24 Nov 15 (189 Class)
Points 65
Engineer Technologist
IELTS - Proficient

Can I expect my self in drawn of Nov-15 or I have to wait further.

Thanks in adavnce for all your advices.

Rgds
Swapnil


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

swapnil1706 said:


> Hi All Forumites,
> 
> Request you to kindly help me understand that , is EOI process is on first come first basis or its purely on points u score.
> 
> ...


You missed getting invited in November by 1 day. Now you will be invited in December. The next round will hopefully be on 24-Dec AEST (23-Dec 18:30 IST). Invitations are sent to highest pointers first and with 65 points, you should get invited on 24'th.


----------



## Kumar8081 (Sep 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You missed getting invited in November by 1 day. Now you will be invited in December. The next round will hopefully be on 24-Dec AEST (23-Dec 18:30 IST). Invitations are sent to highest pointers first and with 65 points, you should get invited on 24'th.


Hi All,

Please add me (ACS on Aug 20th-15--PTE on OCT 20th-15 all 7 scored)EOI submitted on Nov 5th -15 for 189 2613 and spouse skill assessment applied last week, waiting for ACS (she cleared PTE with 6). Probably by 30th Nov I will update it to 65 points. Will I have any chance of getting invite in Dec rounds. Please suggest


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Kumar8081 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Please add me (ACS on Aug 20th-15--PTE on OCT 20th-15 all 7 scored)EOI submitted on Nov 5th -15 for 189 2613 and spouse skill assessment applied last week, waiting for ACS (she cleared PTE with 6). Probably by 30th Nov I will update it to 65 points. Will I have any chance of getting invite in Dec rounds. Please suggest



Yes with 65s you can get invite asap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 23-May with 60 points.


261313	60	21/05/2015	hari_aus	
261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris	23/11/2015

Bandaris got invite, hari_aus did not, what chould be the issue? 
hari_aus submitted 2 days before him.


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

Will I get invitation for 263111 network engineer for 189 with 60 points? Or should i apply for nsw state sponsorship with 65 points for a better chance of invitation? im confused about this because i prefer 189 over 190 any day and i want to avoid 190 if I have a good chance of getting 189.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rrc123 said:


> 261313	60	21/05/2015	hari_aus
> 261313	60	23/05/2015	bandaris	23/11/2015
> 
> Bandaris got invite, hari_aus did not, what chould be the issue?
> hari_aus submitted 2 days before him.


That is a mystery. I've seen Hari's EOI and its all in order. Need to see Bhandari's too now.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Atlast, received Invite for Nomination from NSW.... 

2613XX
EOI submitted: 60 (189) @ 12/08/2015
EOI Submitted: 65 (190) @ 13/11/2015
IELTS: 7+ in all modules


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Atlast, received Invite for Nomination from NSW....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Atlast, received Invite for Nomination from NSW....
> 
> 2613XX
> EOI submitted: 60 (189) @ 12/08/2015
> ...


Congrats


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello Keeda,

Can you advise whether i did the right thing. I was allocated a CO some days ago and she requested we take our medicals within 28 days. I replied her mail and attached a signed letter informing her about my wife's pregnancy. She is due in mid January, and we would like to defer her medical examination till then.

I didn't upload anything in my immi account

My question is: Should i fill the change in circumstances form? I asked her for next steps in case she can recommend best way forward?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

scrollmeout said:


> Hello Keeda,
> 
> Can you advise whether i did the right thing. I was allocated a CO some days ago and she requested we take our medicals within 28 days. I replied her mail and attached a signed letter informing her about my wife's pregnancy. She is due in mid January, and we would like to defer her medical examination till then.
> 
> ...


It might take a while for your email to get noticed as they are always flooded with many emails. It would be best if you take a snapshot of that email, that letter, create a pdf out of it and upload it into your immiAccount. Maybe use the category Health Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain to upload it or look for some relevant category under Health.

Some have also uploaded 1022- Change of circumstances in this situation. You can do that too.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

bharathi039 said:


> Atlast, received Invite for Nomination from NSW....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay guys,

Got NSW invitation received just a minute back.

Nsw applied on 6 august 2015 60+5 points and ielts 7 in all bands


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats dhijaj!


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Hay guys,
> 
> Got NSW invitation received just a minute back.
> 
> ...


I already applied to NSW on July 12 2015, with 60 + 5 points on July 12, 2015... but still i didn't receive any invitation..I think due to less IELTS score i am not invited...is that true? what do you say?? Thanks!


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

zeesharp said:


> I already applied to NSW on July 12 2015, with 60 + 5 points on July 12, 2015... but still i didn't receive any invitation..I think due to less IELTS score i am not invited...is that true? what do you say?? Thanks!


My Ielts score is 6.5 overall (Listening : 6, Reading : 6 , Writing : 6, Speaking : 7)


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

zeesharp said:


> I already applied to NSW on July 12 2015, with 60 + 5 points on July 12, 2015... but still i didn't receive any invitation..I think due to less IELTS score i am not invited...is that true? what do you say?? Thanks!



No one knows how they r inviting... I was also like you till 15 mins back. All of a Sudden i got it. 

Hope you too get it soon...

Bharathi 39 git it sometime back...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> It might take a while for your email to get noticed as they are always flooded with many emails. It would be best if you take a snapshot of that email, that letter, create a pdf out of it and upload it into your immiAccount. Maybe use the category Health Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain to upload it or look for some relevant category under Health.
> 
> Some have also uploaded 1022- Change of circumstances in this situation. You can do that too.


Thanks Keeda, after uploading should i click the Information provided button in my immi account?


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Hay guys,
> 
> Got NSW invitation received just a minute back.
> 
> ...


Congrats Dhijaj!


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Hay guys,
> 
> Got NSW invitation received just a minute back.
> 
> ...




Congratulations!


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi every one,

I am following this thread for more than 2 weeks now and i really admire the great help we all get from sharing the information through our replies.

Upon getting the invitation, many of the invited persons stop posting and start new stage in their life.
I wish we could all share our experience from the moment we get the invitation till we land there down under for that i created a new thread for discussing everything after being invited. The link is http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitation-australia-then-what.html#post8800258.

Many of us have many queries about PCC, Medicals and even the way to apply and LODGE the visa application online. I want to share the experience of the steps of every one in his country as it will help many of us.

In addition, i wish we could all continue posting on this thread even after landing in Australia. We could share all the details that we could need in this journey. How we search for jobs, best agencies, tips on writing the resume, even HOTELS, restaurants.

This could form a robust data base for all of us and it could be a strong contacts network. We could help each other finding jobs, renting rooms ... etc.
If you like the idea, please subscribe to the thread and lets have a start. 
thanks


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> No one knows how they r inviting... I was also like you till 15 mins back. All of a Sudden i got it.
> 
> Hope you too get it soon...
> 
> ...



I got invite too!!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

scrollmeout said:


> Thanks Keeda, after uploading should i click the Information provided button in my immi account?


No, because technically, you haven't provided what they have requested. So just leave it at that.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> zeesharp said:
> 
> 
> > I already applied to NSW on July 12 2015, with 60 + 5 points on July 12, 2015... but still i didn't receive any invitation..I think due to less IELTS score i am not invited...is that true? what do you say?? Thanks!
> ...



What was your ielts score...and overall points


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi guys,I just got NSW nomination EOI nov 6th for both 189 and 190, occupation 2339. I am kind of confused if I should wait for 189 initiation round to see if I will receive invite on that, I also need answer to the following questions experts;
1. how long does NSW nomination take? 
2. How much is the application fee? 

I seriously need advise now. Please help. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> No one knows how they r inviting... I was also like you till 15 mins back. All of a Sudden i got it.
> 
> Hope you too get it soon...
> 
> ...


Dhijaj , mate what's your experience? I have 60+5 submitted on Nov 11 2015 for 261313 .. I think I am going to get it soon.. But does it matter if I have given PTE or IELTS.. My band is 7 min all..

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

Simeono34 even i got nsw nomination today ,. they charge $300 fee and it can take upto 20 to 25 days once u submit docs with them , how much are ur points without nomination ?


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

karanvir3 said:


> Simeono34 even i got nsw nomination today ,. they charge $300 fee and it can take upto 20 to 25 days once u submit docs with them , how much are ur points without nomination ?


Can anyone confirm the time they received , so I can see from when I need to open my email box next week 

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

karanvir3 said:


> Simeono34 even i got nsw nomination today ,. they charge $300 fee and it can take upto 20 to 25 days once u submit docs with them , how much are ur points without nomination ?



I have 60 points without nomination and I have 189 EOI running and expecting invite, so I am confused whether to allow nsw nomination go and wait for 189 invitation or I pay the application fee and see which comes out first between nsw approval or 189 invitation, just that I will be wasting 330$ if I finally receive 189. What do you think? What would you do if you were in my shoes?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

My EOI for both 189 and 190 nsw was on the 6th of November. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> My EOI for both 189 and 190 nsw was on the 6th of November.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mate u take NSW .. Don't look for 330 $.. It will take at least march - April to get invite.. BTW what's your ANZSCO code.. And is it pro rata or not?

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> My EOI for both 189 and 190 nsw was on the 6th of November.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is your Occupation Engineering Technologist. ?


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

deepakprasadp said:


> Mate u take NSW .. Don't look for 330 $.. It will take at least march - April to get invite.. BTW what's your ANZSCO code.. And is it pro rata or not?
> 
> Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313



My occupation is Agricultural engineer and I think that is non pro - rata . When do you think 189 invitation could come through?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

gnt said:


> Is your Occupation Engineering Technologist. ?



No, my occupation is Agricultural Engineer.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> No, my occupation is Agricultural Engineer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ok , I think you should definitely go with NSW as your 189 invitation will be in March time and this is the current situation for 189

2339	Other Engineering Professionals 1000	447 

so better not take any risk .


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> No, my occupation is Agricultural Engineer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agricultural engineering , u r in non pro rata.. So 2 months u ll get.. Choice is yours

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

deepakprasadp said:


> Agricultural engineering , u r in non pro rata.. So 2 months u ll get.. Choice is yours
> 
> Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313



I think it's better to apply for nsw and while i am waiting for approval , if 189 invitation comes I can go for 189. What do you think?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> No, because technically, you haven't provided what they have requested. So just leave it at that.


 Hello Keeda, one last question please. 
I'm not quite sure what to say in "information which is no longer current" as she was pregnant at the time of lodging my EOI. "Current information" is easy to fill
Thanks


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

gnt said:


> Ok , I think you should definitely go with NSW as your 189 invitation will be in March time and this is the current situation for 189
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks I will go for it and not take risk. If 189 comes along the way, all good.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

scrollmeout said:


> Hello Keeda, one last question please.
> I'm not quite sure what to say in "information which is no longer current" as she was pregnant at the time of lodging my EOI. "Current information" is easy to fill
> Thanks


Not sure, but you can say something like "ability to undertake medicals and the chest x-ray" as something that you cannot do now (no longer current), and in the current field, mention "inability to undertake medicals and chest x-ray due to pregnancy".


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

guys what do u suggest for me , i got nsw invite today , for system analyst ICT occupation , its in pro rata , i have 65 points wihtout state nomination and 70 with nomination .. should i wait for 189 ? i submitted eoi on 4th NOv ..... what u guys suggest ? i think nsw and sydney is good for jobs and living .


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

karanvir3 said:


> guys what do u suggest for me , i got nsw invite today , for system analyst ICT occupation , its in pro rata , i have 65 points wihtout state nomination and 70 with nomination .. should i wait for 189 ? i submitted eoi on 4th NOv ..... what u guys suggest ? i think nsw and sydney is good for jobs and living .


Wait for 189.. You will definitely get on Dec 5 th .. Why waste 300$ .. Anyways depends on when u want to travel.. If you ask I would say after June because job market in oz opens only after that .. So think twice and take decision

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

From the official site of NSW :- 
1) Submit an application for NSW nomination and wait for the outcome
2) Candidates must submit an online application within 14 days of receiving the invitation to apply
NSW nomination applications usually take 12 weeks to process
If nominated, you will receive a SkillSelect invitation to apply for the 190 visa.


So 190 more complicated than 189 after receiving the invite in EOI? as far as i can understand 190 has an extra step compared to 189 ......after you receive the invitation in EOI you have to be selected by the state for applying for 190 visa where i will pay 330$ or something. What if i receive the EOI invitation and then not selected by the state? then my 190 and 189 will be cancelled if i select 189 and 190 in the same EOI.... so thats a big risk. 189 visa is where after EOI invitation ...you are selected and then you can apply for 189 straight away. So I think i will just apply for 189 ----60 points 263111 network engineer to be on the safe side. What do you say guys?


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

Naveen2015 said:


> From the official site of NSW :-
> 1) Submit an application for NSW nomination and wait for the outcome
> 2) Candidates must submit an online application within 14 days of receiving the invitation to apply
> NSW nomination applications usually take 12 weeks to process
> ...


Why do you think yours will get rejected?

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

deepakprasadp said:


> Why do you think yours will get rejected?
> 
> Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


Expect the unexpected


----------



## civil189 (Jul 27, 2015)

1. After receiving the invitation is there any time frame for payment of fees.
2. I have not claimed points for my current job, do I need to get documental proof for this also
3 my first job was on project and that is complete, all staff including my immediate boss is now transferred to other location, should I get the job duties from my immediate boss or from my head office which is in Mumbai 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoopeshMajeti (May 1, 2015)

Folks,

Sorry that iam new to this group/thread. Trying to understand the thread flow. Basically I have submitted my EOI on 25th Nov with 60 points for Software Engineer ( 261313 ) for 189 subclass. In general, with the current backlog, how much time, it might take to get the invitation. 


Thanks in advance for helping me on this.


Regards
Roopesh M.


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

RoopeshMajeti said:


> Folks,
> 
> Sorry that iam new to this group/thread. Trying to understand the thread flow. Basically I have submitted my EOI on 25th Nov with 60 points for Software Engineer ( 261313 ) for 189 subclass. In general, with the current backlog, how much time, it might take to get the invitation.
> 
> ...


U may get it by may or June.. Better apply for 190 in same EOI itself.. U Kay get state sponsorship sooner.. But 300$ u have to pay extra..

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

deepakprasadp said:


> Wait for 189.. You will definitely get on Dec 5 th .. Why waste 300$ .. Anyways depends on when u want to travel.. If you ask I would say after June because job market in oz opens only after that .. So think twice and take decision Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


He wont get in december 5.

Current cht off date for 261112 is 27th of August - he will need to wait for at least 2 month.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Abhishu said:


> What was your ielts score...and overall points


Age: 30
IELTS : 10 (all bands above 7)
AU work Exp : 5 
Degree: 15
NSW state sponser: 5


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

deepakprasadp said:


> Dhijaj , mate what's your experience? I have 60+5 submitted on Nov 11 2015 for 261313 .. I think I am going to get it soon.. But does it matter if I have given PTE or IELTS.. My band is 7 min all..
> 
> Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


Expect the unexpected until you get something. Till then try to get to surety by increasing the points.

I lost hope on NSW. But all of a sudden got it yesterday.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> Expect the unexpected until you get something. Till then try to get to surety by increasing the points.
> 
> 
> 
> I lost hope on NSW. But all of a sudden got it yesterday.



Did u apply for nomination? Or waiting for 189?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

I


Ramsp said:


> Did u apply for nomination? Or waiting for 189?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


 I have not decided yet.
Lets see wat happens with the 23 november results.

Statesponser processing time is quick i guess.. Any idea about it??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

dhijaj said:


> I
> 
> 
> I have not decided yet.
> ...



You mean visa processing for 190? Yes, grant might be fast compare to 189 as state already do some checks.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Ramsp said:


> You mean visa processing for 190? Yes, grant might be fast compare to 189 as state already do some checks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



How long does it take to get the nsw nomination approved??

I have not been following nsw tread as i was not expecting due to their long delays...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> How long does it take to get the nsw nomination approved??
> 
> I have not been following nsw tread as i was not expecting due to their long delays...
> 
> ...




@dhijaj - have you applied for ss in the same eoi as for 189?


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

as mentioned


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

dhijaj - even i received ss from nsw yesterday , even i m confused to wait for 189 or go for nsw coz majority of ICT jobs are in sydney itself . i applied under system analyst , i have 65 points before ss and with ss 70 , submitted my eoi on 4th nov , 

wen did u submit ur eoi and for which occupation , mine is on pro rata and i might get 189 its by feb end , so its catch 22 situation


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi Karanvir3, 

What's your job code? With 65 points you can still get invitation in the next round. Its always preferred to get 189 as it lets you get a job anywhere in australia.


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

mine is system analyst and its on pro rata


----------



## P1mishra (Nov 5, 2015)

aarohi said:


> Hi Karanvir3,
> 
> What's your job code? With 65 points you can still get invitation in the next round. Its always preferred to get 189 as it lets you get a job anywhere in australia.


"I am not sure - if anyone gets 190 state sponsorship visa and 189 also after sometime,, as i have heard that if we get 190 then 189 will not get processed" - please correct me if wrong..


----------



## ajumax (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello i want to delete my profile. is there a delete profile option here?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

karanvir3 said:


> dhijaj - even i received ss from nsw yesterday , even i m confused to wait for 189 or go for nsw coz majority of ICT jobs are in sydney itself . i applied under system analyst , i have 65 points before ss and with ss 70 , submitted my eoi on 4th nov ,
> 
> wen did u submit ur eoi and for which occupation , mine is on pro rata and i might get 189 its by feb end , so its catch 22 situation




See my signature.. Yes go for 190 nothing different. waiting is crucial...


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Ramsp said:


> Did u apply for nomination? Or waiting for 189?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Applied for nomination...


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

P1mishra said:


> "I am not sure - if anyone gets 190 state sponsorship visa and 189 also after sometime,, as i have heard that if we get 190 then 189 will not get processed" - please correct me if wrong..


189 will not be done if u accept 190 only


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Umer.sajjad said:


> I have got an invitation and created the immi account. Application is for me and wife, we are expecting our baby in May. Given the situation I have below queries.
> 
> 1. Can somebody please share the list of documents that I need to upload.
> 
> ...



Since you said you have gotten an invitation, just apply. There is a very high probability you might get your grant before may and that way your baby will be automatically a permanent residence too. You do not need to inform CO to delay your application. On the other hand, if the baby is born before your grant which is very unlikely, there is a form you can fill to add details of your child. It's simple...no cause for alarm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samual john (Oct 24, 2015)

Finally I got the invite from NSW (190) after waiting for almost 4 months after submitting my EOI


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

samual john said:


> Finally I got the invite from NSW (190) after waiting for almost 4 months after submitting my EOI


Dear samual john

Many congrats on getting invite. Can you please share your occupation code and points breakdown?


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Hay guys,
> 
> Got NSW invitation received just a minute back.
> 
> ...




Hey Dinesh,

Congrats...
Even I got NSW invite... cool


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

hi buddies,

is there any thread related to the process of job verification?

thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nasti said:


> hi buddies,
> 
> is there any thread related to the process of job verification?
> 
> thanks in advance


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/798138-employment-verification.html


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You missed getting invited in November by 1 day. Now you will be invited in December. The next round will hopefully be on 24-Dec AEST (23-Dec 18:30 IST). Invitations are sent to highest pointers first and with 65 points, you should get invited on 24'th.


Thanks KeeDa

for your time in replying to my query..... i cannot see any dates on Australian Border Site about new invitataion round conducted after 6 Nov. 

Apprecaite anyone can guide me the link where I can see the latest result...

Thanks in advance...

Swapnil


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

swapnil1706 said:


> Thanks KeeDa
> 
> for your time in replying to my query..... i cannot see any dates on Australian Border Site about new invitataion round conducted after 6 Nov.
> 
> ...


SkillSelect

Under 'Invitation rounds' and under 'Next invitation rounds'. The page isn't updated yet for the last invitation round from November. There is no timeline for this update so you will have to keep checking this page for updates and announcement for the next round date.


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> SkillSelect
> 
> Under 'Invitation rounds' and under 'Next invitation rounds'. The page isn't updated yet for the last invitation round from November. There is no timeline for this update so you will have to keep checking this page for updates and announcement for the next round date.


Thks for your quick reply..... so any idea when is next round due.. in Dec-15. I hope i can get the invitation..... 

rgds
swapnil


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

swapnil1706 said:


> Thks for your quick reply..... so any idea when is next round due.. in Dec-15. I hope i can get the invitation.....
> 
> rgds
> swapnil


Although not officially declared, it should be on the first Friday of the month 04-Dec AEST, which is 03-Dec 18:30 IST.


----------



## samual john (Oct 24, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear samual john
> 
> Many congrats on getting invite. Can you please share your occupation code and points breakdown?



Code: 261313 (SW Engineer)

PTE- 70+ for all the sections (7 points)

Total points - 60 (Excluding State sponsorship) / 65 (Including state sponsorship)

EOI - 11 / Aug / 2015 (For both "190-NSW" and "189")

Invite Received - 190 (NSW) on 26th Nov 2015


----------



## deep07 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi guys!!
Applied eoi for 190 NSW(60+5) & 189(60) on 11/07/15 under 261313 category . 2 seperate eois & On shore.
Not expecting invite in this couple of months after seeing the backlog clearance of 60pointers in recent rounds.
I just have a question on SS 190. people applied after me (same category)received an invite from NSW. how come i didn't hear anything from them? is there any strategy in picking up eois for NSW. Am I missing anything?
Any guidance is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.
Cheers!!


----------



## samual john (Oct 24, 2015)

deep07 said:


> Hi guys!!
> Applied eoi for 190 NSW(60+5) & 189(60) on 11/07/15 under 261313 category . 2 seperate eois & On shore.
> Not expecting invite in this couple of months after seeing the backlog clearance of 60pointers in recent rounds.
> I just have a question on SS 190. people applied after me (same category)received an invite from NSW. how come i didn't hear anything from them? is there any strategy in picking up eois for NSW. Am I missing anything?
> ...


Hi, out of 60 did u get any points for IELTS / PTE ? I heard (not sure), invitations gives priority for candidates who has attained 10 points min for IELTS / PTE. This can be one reason.


Furthermore, there are other divisions as well for giving invitations. I had a friend who has applied 3 days after me with 60 points and got invite 1 month before me (190 NSW)- I am assuming the reason being he is having more experience points than me ( the only difference I could point out between my application and his application - remaining all are same)


----------



## deep07 (Oct 10, 2015)

samual john said:


> deep07 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys!!
> ...



Hi Samual,
Thanks for your reply. Yes I have 10 points for pte. age 30 points 15 for masters n 5 for studying in Australia. 60 all together without SS. Does this make any difference?


----------



## shmilyusman (Nov 20, 2015)

*CO contact*

How long it would take as an average for CO to contact.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

deep07 said:


> Hi Samual,
> Thanks for your reply. Yes I have 10 points for pte. age 30 points 15 for masters n 5 for studying in Australia. 60 all together without SS. Does this make any difference?



Clearly there is no importance given to english points... NSW is looking for high experience people if point count is same.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

deep07 said:


> Hi Samual,
> Thanks for your reply. Yes I have 10 points for pte. age 30 points 15 for masters n 5 for studying in Australia. 60 all together without SS. Does this make any difference?


It is a valid case why you didn't receive the invite. Candidates who received invite under 2613 had 10 pts for language and 5+ pts for work experience. Since you don't claim any work exp, you must be invited in the next round of NSW invitation. 

Be informed that, NSW sends out invitation in the below priority.
1. Occupation
2. DIBP points
3. English level
4. Work experience 

With respect to 2613, people with below criteria have been invited so far -
2. 60 + 5 (65+)
3. 10+
4. 5+

If you look at NSW nomination process, it is very simple and transparent. The only mystery is, you never know when nominations are sent out.. (As per current trend, they are sending every 2 weeks )


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

I got invite 3 days ago: 261312

here is my case: 
Age: 30 points
IELTS 6 band: 0 points
B.Tech - 15 points
work exp 8 years relevant in the last 10 years: 15 Points. 
So total of 60 plus, state's 5 = 65

Maybe it is helpful for you guys.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

bharathi039 said:


> It is a valid case why you didn't receive the invite. Candidates who received invite under 2613 had 10 pts for language and 5+ pts for work experience. Since you don't claim any work exp, you must be invited in the next round of NSW invitation.
> 
> Be informed that, NSW sends out invitation in the below priority.
> 1. Occupation
> ...



Ur absolutely wrong .. my case is also another example.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

deep07 said:


> Hi Samual,
> Thanks for your reply. Yes I have 10 points for pte. age 30 points 15 for masters n 5 for studying in Australia. 60 all together without SS. Does this make any difference?


Dear deep07

Many Congrats, Kindly share your occupation code and DOE for EOI.


----------



## sawant123 (Sep 2, 2015)

I agree with Ramps.

If what you are saying is true, I should have been invited so far.




bharathi039 said:


> It is a valid case why you didn't receive the invite. Candidates who received invite under 2613 had 10 pts for language and 5+ pts for work experience. Since you don't claim any work exp, you must be invited in the next round of NSW invitation.
> 
> Be informed that, NSW sends out invitation in the below priority.
> 1. Occupation
> ...


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear deep07
> 
> Many Congrats, Kindly share your occupation code and DOE for EOI.


Please ignore.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> I got invite 3 days ago: 261312
> 
> here is my case:
> Age: 30 points
> ...


Dear psirimalla
Many Congrats, Kindly share DOE for EOI.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Ur absolutely wrong .. my case is also another example.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Dear Ramsp

Kindly share your case.


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Ur absolutely wrong .. my case is also another example.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I agree with you, a friend of mine got her invitation with IELS 6 and 8+ work experience , NSW is looking for high experience people if point count is same.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

nasti said:


> I agree with you, a friend of mine got her invitation with IELS 6 and 8+ work experience , NSW is looking for high experience people if point count is same.



@Ramps: Can you share your points breakdown?

@nasti: Your friend's case might be an another drill down in their filtering.. 

Points: 65+
English pts: 0
Work Exp: 10+

Your statement 'NSW is looking for high experience people if point count is same' is true. It has been prioritized in such way. But, English score would take more priority than Experience (As per NSW nomination process).

@Sawant123: There must be definitely something wrong why you haven't received invite. Did you find anyone who was not invited from NSW similar to your points breakdown? That could help to understand your scenario better.


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> @Ramps: Can you share your points breakdown?
> 
> @nasti: Your friend's case might be an another drill down in their filtering..
> 
> ...


her points breakdown is as below :

age 30
language 0
educational qualification 15
work experience 15

so it would be 60+5

DOE 07/2015


----------



## babbar_manish (Nov 29, 2015)

EOI: 190 (Victoria)

EOI ID: E0006352716 Date Submitted: 28/10/2015 Client: Manish Babbar
Criteria Points Bracket Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190)(Permanent)
Date of Effect 28/10/2015 15:36:50
Age 33 - 39 25
English Language Ability Proficient 10
Level of educational qualification attained At least a Bachelor Degree 15
State/Territory Nomination 5
Years of experience in Nominated Occupation
Equal to or greater than 5 Years and less than 8 Years
10
TOTAL 65

Waiting for EOI response from Victoria, shall I apply at NSW as well ?

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## Haddi (Nov 22, 2015)

Hai, 
I have sent the eoi for NSW in 13th oct 2015.still im waiting for a response. I have 55+5 points. Will i get the intivitation??


----------



## nilesh.ind (Nov 30, 2015)

It depends on your occupation code as well. one person has applied on mid week of november and received within 2-3 weeks.
Sometimes it depends on English exam score and years of experience as well.


Haddi said:


> Hai,
> I have sent the eoi for NSW in 13th oct 2015.still im waiting for a response. I have 55+5 points. Will i get the intivitation??


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> I got invite 3 days ago: 261312
> 
> here is my case:
> Age: 30 points
> ...


Hi.. Will you please share what was your EOI date.. As per other thread I assumed NSW rarely sent invitation to competent ielts score..
Anyway congrats... I have 6.5 score and waiting for any response..


----------



## sawant123 (Sep 2, 2015)

That is why I am monitoring NSW thread regularly. 
Hopefully, the picture gets clearer soon.



bharathi039 said:


> @Sawant123: There must be definitely something wrong why you haven't received invite. Did you find anyone who was not invited from NSW similar to your points breakdown? That could help to understand your scenario better.


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

when are nov 23 results coming?


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

*????*



Nalinkumar said:


> I have serious doubt about some people are here to mislead and fake ids and those people are supporting PTE....
> 
> In my experience I got PTE 8 score ...after many attempt by IELTS...IELTS didnt achieve 7 in each...
> 
> lol... what to say man... hopefully you might have received invititation. very well done by complaining... double standards people...:boxing:


----------



## zavialu (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello
I have a number of questions so thanks in advance who so ever kindly replies. 
I submitted Eoi for 189 on 18/9/15
Occupation: Accountant (221111)
Points Breakdown:
Age: 30
Language: Proficient, 10
Bach Degree: 15
Australian study: 5
Total: 60

I am preparing for PTE and hopefully score higher. I am aware that 70 has been score that they have been sending invites to. I have plenty of time and might do a professional year as well but what i wanted to know is that would there be a chance in say 5-6 months that they might give 60 pointers an invite? Or there is no chance.
The other thing is that what happens in case accouting is excluded from SOL in 2016? Where does that leave the invite? It would be useless then?

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Zawar


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

In my view, chance is very-very-very slim  



zavialu said:


> Hello I have a number of questions so thanks in advance who so ever kindly replies. I submitted Eoi for 189 on 18/10/15 Occupation: Accountant (221111) Points Breakdown: Age: 30 Language: Proficient, 10 Bach Degree: 15 Australian study: 5 Total: 60 I am preparing for PTE and hopefully score higher. I am aware that 70 has been score that they have been sending invites to. I have plenty of time and might do a professional year as well but what i wanted to know is that would there be a chance in say 5-6 months that they might give 60 pointers an invite? Or there is no chance. The other thing is that what happens in case accouting is excluded from SOL in 2016? Where does that leave the invite? It would be useless then? Thanks in advance. Regards Zawar


----------



## Darrenldn (Nov 30, 2015)

*EOI question...*

Apologies if this isn't the right place to ask but I've just lodged an EOI (today 30th Nov) and wondering when I might hear back. I have 65 points so hoping it could be fairly quick?

Any advice gratefully received.

Thanks 
Darren


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Darrenldn said:


> Apologies if this isn't the right place to ask but I've just lodged an EOI (today 30th Nov) and wondering when I might hear back. I have 65 points so hoping it could be fairly quick? Any advice gratefully received. Thanks Darren


What is your anzsco code?


----------



## Darrenldn (Nov 30, 2015)

252712


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Darrenldn said:


> 252712


With 65 points - you should be invited in the next round.


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> I got invite 3 days ago: 261312
> 
> here is my case:
> Age: 30 points
> ...


When you submitted EOI? I have submitted on Aug 1st with same point and for same occupation.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

401 unauthorized error on the page
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-23-November-2015-Round-Results.aspx


----------



## Darrenldn (Nov 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> With 65 points - you should be invited in the next round.


That would be great, thank you. Do you know when the next round will be and how long it normally takes to receive the invitation?

Should we be organising medicals and police checks yet?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Darrenldn said:


> That would be great, thank you. Do you know when the next round will be and how long it normally takes to receive the invitation? Should we be organising medicals and police checks yet?


Suppose to be this Friday mate, you will receive an invite after midnight on Friday (Aus time).


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> SkillSelect
> 
> Under 'Invitation rounds' and under 'Next invitation rounds'. The page isn't updated yet for the last invitation round from November. There is no timeline for this update so you will have to keep checking this page for updates and announcement for the next round date.


HiKeeda,

Can you please send me link for invitation roundss?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

prash1980 said:


> HiKeeda,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He has already shared it in the earlier post... Exactly what more are you looking for?


----------



## Darrenldn (Nov 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Suppose to be this Friday mate, you will receive an invite after midnight on Friday (Aus time).


Excellent


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

gnt said:


> Simeono34 said:
> 
> 
> > No, my occupation is Agricultural Engineer.
> ...


Hi Gnt, 

How do you say a Nov 6 DOE will get invited in March? There is currently a little less than 2 month time gap. I reckon it would be first round of January. Can you please tell me how you calculated March.


----------



## Kumar8081 (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks a lot. I have received my wife ACS today and am about to update my EOI to 65 points today. Hoping to receive invite in Dec.:fingerscrossed:


dhijaj said:


> Yes with 65s you can get invite asap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prash1980 said:


> HiKeeda,
> 
> Can you please send me link for invitation roundss?


They changed it to https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## rajivtechno (Jan 4, 2014)

nasti said:


> her points breakdown is as below :
> 
> age 30
> language 0
> ...



Does she have Australian experience ?


----------



## aspiring_aussie (Nov 11, 2015)

Can any one help!!
I have applied for NSW state sponsorship and still awaiting approval but wanted to get my PCC sorted in the mean time...
I got my PCC for UK but when I am trying to get it from India (Gurgaon) the say I need to submit a request from embassy for PCC...

Has any one faced similar issues?? How can you front load the documents if you need to wait for the request...
Any comments will be appreciated!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aspiring_aussie said:


> Can any one help!!
> I have applied for NSW state sponsorship and still awaiting approval but wanted to get my PCC sorted in the mean time...
> I got my PCC for UK but when I am trying to get it from India (Gurgaon) the say I need to submit a request from embassy for PCC...
> 
> ...


I hope you tried at passport PSK. Some were asked for such documents and for them, their invitation to apply for visa (pdf) along with a snapshot of character/ PCC requirements section of DIBP checklist (Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist) did the trick.


----------



## ajaynair14 (Nov 8, 2015)

Can anybody help me to know by when I can expect the Invitation for the EOI submitted on 8th Nov. Thanks

EOI Submitted on 8th Nov with 60 points under ANSCO - 261311. Sub Class - 189


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

ajaynair14 said:


> Can anybody help me to know by when I can expect the Invitation for the EOI submitted on 8th Nov. Thanks
> 
> EOI Submitted on 8th Nov with 60 points under ANSCO - 261311. Sub Class - 189



let me give you my example: 
I applied on 18th June 2015 with 60 points- 2613* still waiting.


----------



## Kumar8081 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi All,

I have updated my EOI today with 65 points for 2613 Software Engineer. I don't know that I am invited, after reading series of discussions on one thread I came to know that we have to check in Skill select to see the status without waiting for email. Now it shows the status as INVITED. Shocking guys, such as fast INVITE. Thanks a ton for this forum. :dance:



psirimalla said:


> let me give you my example:
> I applied on 18th June 2015 with 60 points- 2613* still waiting.


----------



## gecashish (Nov 5, 2015)

Friends, I applied EOI on 20th nov with 65 points in 189 for 261111(ICT BusinessAnalytics).

Any one can share the idea for invite date?


----------



## Kumar8081 (Sep 6, 2015)

Did you checked in the Skill select. I have got the invite yesterday for 2613 with 65 points.



gecashish said:


> Friends, I applied EOI on 20th nov with 65 points in 189 for 261111(ICT BusinessAnalytics).
> 
> Any one can share the idea for invite date?


----------



## vitofilip (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have been tracking the number of invitations released per occupation. I made a spreadsheet about it but I don't know how to upload it here so that anyone can use it to estimate when to expect the VISA invitation dates. Please take note that this monitoring was done for the Non Pro-rata occupations, based on the DOE.

This helped me have a peace of mind when I should accurately anticipate or expect my invitation.

I hope this can help the others who are waiting for their expected date invitations.

Good luck, mates!

http://s15.postimg.org/i221ttyqj/Skill_Select_Monitoring_2015.jpg


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Kumar8081 said:


> Did you checked in the Skill select. I have got the invite yesterday for 2613 with 65 points.


There is a separate pro-rate queue for ICT BAs and SAs.


----------



## Sanzee (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi,
You can follow this thread:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au....html#/forumsite/20560/topics/492737?page=214



gecashish said:


> Friends, I applied EOI on 20th nov with 65 points in 189 for 261111(ICT BusinessAnalytics).
> 
> Any one can share the idea for invite date?


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Mates,

I need your help with my case.

I have applied my EOI on 30/10/2015 with 60 pts for 189 visa and 65 pts for 189.
I am an electrical engineer (233311)
yesterday i got invitation from NSW but i am little bit worried :confused2:

I want to clarify if this invitation will block or freeze my EOI because i was expecting to be selected withing January under 189 visa.

Please help me on what to do now??
Thanks...


----------



## neilbs (Nov 20, 2015)

*Date of effect*

Hi guys, 

Any idea about the date of effect reached on 4th Dec 2015?

EOI submitted - 10th Nov 2015

Points - 60

Mechanical Engineer.

Any predictions?


----------



## neilbs (Nov 20, 2015)

m.elbermawy said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I need your help with my case.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

I don't think you should be worried because I guess you can get max up to 2 invited at a time.


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Any update from today's round. What is the cut off for electronics engineer. Any good news for 55+5 pointers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

m.elbermawy said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I need your help with my case.
> 
> ...


If you want to get nomination from NSW you will have to respond to their invitation within the specified time or else it will expire.

this invitation will not block/freeze your EOI unless you get the nomination and update ur 190 EOI with that, ur EOI will remain open till the time it gets any invite on either 190 or 189

if u are confident and wish to wait for 189 then dont worry


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

neilbs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any idea about the date of effect reached on 4th Dec 2015?
> 
> ...


i guess it has moved till 8th Oct, 

you may get it in 1st round of January


----------



## ajaynair14 (Nov 8, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> let me give you my example:
> I applied on 18th June 2015 with 60 points- 2613* still waiting.


Oh, thanks for the update


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

neilbs said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I don't think you should be worried because I guess you can get max up to 2 invited at a time.


Thanks mate.


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> If you want to get nomination from NSW you will have to respond to their invitation within the specified time or else it will expire.
> 
> this invitation will not block/freeze your EOI unless you get the nomination and update ur 190 EOI with that, ur EOI will remain open till the time it gets any invite on either 190 or 189
> 
> if u are confident and wish to wait for 189 then dont worry


I saw in some other forums that the nomination application will take around 3 months by NSW to get approved and to send me an invitation on my skillselect to apply for Visa.

If this is true, then i could respond to their letter now and hence i will have 3 months till they sent me an invitation for Visa and who knows?? maybe during these 3 months i would get an invitation on 189 and if i did not get the 189, so at least i might get the NSW nomination.

Do you agree with me in that or what should i do exactly??:juggle::juggle:


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

gecashish.. going by the trend, you can expect invite in either feb or march 2016... i have added you to the list. Follow this thread : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-218.html


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

gecashish said:


> Friends, I applied EOI on 20th nov with 65 points in 189 for 261111(ICT BusinessAnalytics).
> 
> Any one can share the idea for invite date?



gecashish.. going by the trend, you can expect invite in either feb or march 2016... i have added you to the list. Follow this thread : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-218.html


----------



## vivekr (Dec 4, 2015)

Anybody applied for EOI for 190 (NSW) in October. Still awaiting invite. My code is 222311.

Vivek Raghavan
Mumbai


----------



## ahmedmakbul (Nov 15, 2015)

Age - 30
IELTS - L: 7, R: 7, W: 6.5, S: 6.5 - 30th May 2015
ACS - 261112 - ICT Systems Analyst - Experience: 8 Years - 9th Nov 2015
EOI - both 189 & 190 (NSW) - 10th Nov 2015
ITA - ?


----------



## Forc3s (Sep 5, 2015)

Quick update got my grant yesterday . It only took 11 days. I applied for the 189 visa on the 3rd of December . Thanks to this thread I was able to apload all documents needed


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Forc3s said:


> Quick update got my grant yesterday . It only took 11 days. I applied for the 189 visa on the 3rd of December . Thanks to this thread I was able to apload all documents needed


Congrats mate!
That was pretty quick


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ahmedmakbul said:


> Age - 30
> IELTS - L: 7, R: 7, W: 6.5, S: 6.5 - 30th May 2015
> ACS - 261112 - ICT Systems Analyst - Experience: 8 Years - 9th Nov 2015
> EOI - both 189 & 190 (NSW) - 10th Nov 2015
> ITA - ?


How many points are you claiming for education? with 60 points under 189 its is next to impossible for the FY 2015-16. if you have 65 points you still have chances to get the invite sometime next year (Feb-Mar)

follow the thread for the waiting list and advise.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-230.html


----------



## imabid (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello everyone,
Is there anyone who has submitted EOI with 60 points for General accounting? I submitted my EOI in General Accounting in 18-august-2015 and still haven't received the invitation. Can anyone please tell me how long do I have to wait more.


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

imabid said:


> Hello everyone,
> Is there anyone who has submitted EOI with 60 points for General accounting? I submitted my EOI in General Accounting in 18-august-2015 and still haven't received the invitation. Can anyone please tell me how long do I have to wait more.


Man you absolutely need to increase your points or find different visa suitable for you. 60 pointers are more likely to wait forever (maybe someone in your situation if they are extremely lucky will get an invite at the end of the financial year). 

The backlog for 70 pointers is from 19 September.

Good luck


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

Forc3s said:


> Quick update got my grant yesterday . It only took 11 days. I applied for the 189 visa on the 3rd of December . Thanks to this thread I was able to apload all documents needed


Congrats Mate. And good luck for the new life in OZ Land.
Please keep on updating us about your situation and the life style there in OZ step by step if possible, thus everyone can be benefited from your experience there and also you may get benefited by others experience too.

We have created a special thread for people who got invited or granted visas to share all our experiences and to have a social database and contacts that may help all of us in starting our new life in Australia.

It will be greatly appreciated if you can join the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-got-your-invitation-australia-then-what.html


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Guys see my signature. My application got allocated to a CO and asked for additional information (form 80 and Australian police report). My Australian police report did not reached me even though it completed 2 and half weeks ago. I called them and asked to re-send it. 
If I have submitted my PCC on time, CO might not ask for form 80 and it would have been a direct grant by now but it at least allocated to a CO.

Good luck to all of you who are waiting.


----------



## ajaynair14 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi Guys, one quick update after attending PTE test againI updated my EOI to 70 points on Tuesday and Thursday night I got the Invitation..... I am over the moon now..... Thanks a lot guys for the guidance


----------



## Forc3s (Sep 5, 2015)

Good luck to everyone. This forum was my bread n butter. I learnt a lot reading thru in preparing my application


----------



## Rahul21258 (Oct 14, 2015)

189 visa - mechanical engineer
Total points now are 65

Ielts 8 each now...

Earlier 60 ponits and now 70... but I might not claim 5 points for my work ex as i know my lazy fellow collegues might not pick the call during verification but I will provide info regarding my emplyment to fill yhe gap.


Does claiming 0 (no)points for work experience has any sorta detrimental effect on visa grant. ???????????

PS : all my work ex is genuine one in big MNC.


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Rahul21258 said:


> 189 visa - mechanical engineer
> Total points now are 65
> 
> Ielts 8 each now...
> ...


No it does not. As long as your claim is legit, its' good.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*EOI Submitted*

Age - 32
PTE-A - L: 90, R: 78 , W: 90, S: 90 - 2nd Jan 2015
ACS - 261313 - Software Engineer - Experience: 10 Years - 23rd Dec 2015
EOI - both 189 & 190 (NSW) - 6th Jan 2015
Age : 30 Points, Education : 15 Points, PTE - 10 Points, Work Ex - 5 Points (B.E, EEE)
*Total - 60 Points*
ITA - ?

Not expecting an invite any time soon but please add me to the queue..


----------



## chln.murthy (Jan 7, 2016)

Guys,

I am a newbie to the forum ..glad to see responses & help ..

Hope to get the 263111 EOI Invitation ... (Praying) which i have submitted on 06/11/2015 for 60 Points and 189 visa.

I am really looking forward for the response from DIBP.


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Age - 32
> PTE-A - L: 90, R: 78 , W: 90, S: 90 - 2nd Jan 2015
> ACS - 261313 - Software Engineer - Experience: 10 Years - 23rd Dec 2015
> EOI - both 189 & 190 (NSW) - 6th Jan 2015
> ...


very unfortunate mate,
I think you should give one more try for PTE, as you are very close to get 20 points.
waiting period for 60 pointers is very high.


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

Same opinion with upstairs: since the age points will be 25 next year and your total will be 55, the waiting time for 261313 is high, one more try of PTE is the best or maybe the only choice.

Hope everything goes well



ravikiran7070 said:


> Age - 32
> PTE-A - L: 90, R: 78 , W: 90, S: 90 - 2nd Jan 2015
> ACS - 261313 - Software Engineer - Experience: 10 Years - 23rd Dec 2015
> EOI - both 189 & 190 (NSW) - 6th Jan 2015
> ...


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

ctlkkc said:


> Same opinion with upstairs: since the age points will be 25 next year and your total will be 55, the waiting time for 261313 is high, one more try of PTE is the best or maybe the only choice.
> 
> Hope everything goes well


Isn't age calculated based on when we submit the EOI? Are you saying it will take 11 months to get me an invite for either of 189 or 190?

Currently in 60 pointers what is the backlog? any idea?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Isn't age calculated based on when we submit the EOI? Are you saying it will take 11 months to get me an invite for either of 189 or 190?
> 
> Currently in 60 pointers what is the backlog? any idea?


It is calculated when you submit the EOI, but points for age can auto-change until you get invited. For instance, if you have submitted the EOI with 60 points and nearing your 33rd birthday, then if this EOI hasn't resulted in an invite yet, your points will drop to 55 on your birthday.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> How many points are you claiming for education? with 60 points under 189 its is next to impossible for the FY 2015-16. if you have 65 points you still have chances to get the invite sometime next year (Feb-Mar)
> 
> follow the thread for the waiting list and advise.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-230.html


if 60 pointers are getting invitation for 189 then does that mean that there are no any 60 or 60+ pointers for SS of NSW? if yes then i think 55+5 (nsw) will get state sponsership from NSW sonner... correct me if i m wrong.


----------



## Himanshu_australia (Jul 24, 2015)

Got my 189 invite today


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hrkhadka said:


> if 60 pointers are getting invitation for 189 then does that mean that there are no any 60 or 60+ pointers for SS of NSW? if yes then i think 55+5 (nsw) will get state sponsership from NSW sonner... correct me if i m wrong.


No, not really. Some occupations are only on the CSOL and so those applicants have no other option but to go for state sponsorship. They may have 65+ points. There are some who do not want to wait for 189 invite with 60 points and therefore prefer state sponsored 190 with 60+5 points. Accountants and ICT BA applicants have long waiting times for 189 even with 70 and 65 points and some of them (maybe most) apply for 190 NSW with 70+5 and 65+5 points.


----------



## ahmedmakbul (Nov 15, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> How many points are you claiming for education? with 60 points under 189 its is next to impossible for the FY 2015-16. if you have 65 points you still have chances to get the invite sometime next year (Feb-Mar)
> 
> follow the thread for the waiting list and advise.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-230.html


Thanks Vikas for your concerns. However, my qulification is AQF Bachelor degree and I reappeared at IELTS and secured 7+ in all bands. So, for 189, I got 70 pts as I updated on 7th Jan'16. Alhamdulillah, I have got my invitation to lodge the application on 8th Jan'16. please see my signature for details.

Thanks


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Any one got invite for 263111 with 50+10=60 points for SS


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi bro can ubplease tell when u submitted your eoi and with how much points and for which category ?


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

submitted EOI on 20th oct 2015 under 489 SS for 263111


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

Mandip said:


> submitted EOI on 20th oct 2015 under 489 SS for 263111


hey i have applied for nsw for 55+5 point... but it seems that its gonna take more time for invitation from nsw
but i have my brother in melbourne with PR, if he sponsers me then i will get a 489 (relative) visa and urs is too 489 but ss... the thing is that 489 is provisional visa, dont you think moving there with provisional visa and afterwards applying for PR from australia will be much more costly?
really confused whether to go for 489 or wait for nsw invitation and go for 190?
What do you suggest?


----------



## vishnu_vv (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello

I'm planning to lodge my visa application in another two days. I've a small doubt regarding my employment proof documents. 

I have a reference letter from my employer, my payslips for 3 years and taxation documents. But since I received my salary in cash, I don't have a bank statement as a proof. 

Are the above mentioned documents enough or is it compulsory to have the bank statement.

Please clarify this.


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Dear Members,

I have submitted my application with 60 points under Mechanical Engineering. What are the chances of receiving an invitation in next rounds ? 

I have recently seen that out of 1788 ceiling, 1040 invitations had been issued. 

Thanks


----------



## Anas092 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi, I have 55 points and submitted eoi for 190 in Telecommunication Engineering Professionals qualifications. If I get state sponsorship, it will be 60 points. What is the probability of getting the NSW state sponsorship i n this situation? Anyone have any idea?


----------



## jastikka139 (Feb 1, 2016)

Age: 25
Language: 20
Education: 15
Points Total: 60
EOI Submitted Date: December 1, 2015
Visa Class 189, Category General Accoutant-221111

Please Advise for invitation chances before June, 2016.


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

immigrant589 said:


> I have submitted EOI for 189(60 points) and 190(65 points) on 13 July 2015 in 261112 (Systems Analyst).
> 
> Any timeline when I can expect invitation
> 
> Thanks


Hi Immigrant589, 

Can you confirm your VISA 189 EOI Date ?


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi Immigrant589,
> 
> Can you confirm your VISA 189 EOI Date ?


It is 29th July 2015


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

immigrant589 said:


> It is 29th July 2015


OK... Thanks immigrant189, I was confused as it was mentioned as 29 June somewhere...


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Mandip said:


> Any one got invite for 263111 with 50+10=60 points for SS


in which state you apply 489,
breakdown your point ?
which states are open for 263111 489


----------



## zbalouch (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi all... 
I wan to know if someone on a student visa can apply for subclass 189 PR BEFORE completing their course?? Like if they can get 20 points fr language and a total to 65 points exclusive of australian study? 
P.S. good luck everyone. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

zbalouch said:


> Hi all...
> I wan to know if someone on a student visa can apply for subclass 189 PR BEFORE completing their course?? Like if they can get 20 points fr language and a total to 65 points exclusive of australian study?
> P.S. good luck everyone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


As far as my understanding on 189, your occupation should be listed in SOL. This is the first or most important requirement. If you are on student visa that w'nt be possible.

you need to finish your studies, get work permit by ur employer and then apply for 189. May be other experts comment on ur question.


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Hii 

I would like to ask some doubts ....

Visakh


----------



## omkar13 (Feb 16, 2016)

zbalouch said:


> Hi all...
> I wan to know if someone on a student visa can apply for subclass 189 PR BEFORE completing their course?? Like if they can get 20 points fr language and a total to 65 points exclusive of australian study?
> P.S. good luck everyone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Hi,
May i know which degree you are perusing right now?

As far i know, you can surely apply for 189 PR if you have a completed degree which falls in sol list. Plus you need to show experience as required for that profession to get your skill assessment. eg. for IT you need to show 3 yrs of experience to get skill assessment done.

if you dont have a degree with experience, i would suggest wait for its completion then apply for skill assessment on the basis of degree which you ll complete in australia and then apply. in this case you dont need to show any experience. 
For more information about that, you will have to check that with you skill assessment provider.

best of luck!


----------

